# Knitting Tea Party 19 April '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 19 April 13

Half way through april  can you believe it. We better have loads of May flowers with all the rain we have been having and lots of sunshine to make up for the lack of it now. I am just not in the mood for much more cold weather. Today is very cold  high winds which make it feel even colder. My heater is being hard pressed to keep up. Even the furry ones dont want to go out and when they do they dont stay out very long.

The first recipe today is from pup lover. You remember yesterday she mentioned they were having apricot chicken and she would give us the recipe if it was good. Bless her heart  she must have realized that I was hard pressed for time and asked if I wanted it to use in todays opening. So  with many thanks to you pup lover  here it is.

Apricot Chicken

2 Tablespoons olive oil
1 pound of boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into large cubes
1 cup diced onion
2 Tablespoons cider vinegar
9 dried apricots, cut into a medium dice
1 cup chicken stock
1/2 cup apricot jam
red pepper flakes to taste
1-1/2 teaspoons cornstarch

You'll need a skillet with a lid.

Add your oil to the skillet over medium heat, and turn to coat the bottom of the pan completely.

Add the chicken to the heated pan, leaving it to cook until it's taken on some colour on each side.

Once the chicken is lightly browned, add in the onion and cook it, stirring, for about 5 minutes more. The chicken will take on more colour. The onions should brown slightly too.

Add in the cider vinegar and continue stirring until it has evaporated.

Once the vinegar has evaporated, add in the chicken stock and the diced dried apricots.

When the stock comes to a boil, add in the apricot jam and pepper flakes, stirring until the jam dissolves into the stock. It will look quite soupy.

Ladle off about 1/4 cup of the liquid from the pan into a small bowl. Set the bowl into a larger bowl of very cold water, so that it will cool quickly.

Bring the pot up to a boil, reduce the heat to medium-low, and put the lid on. Leave it to cook for about 15 minutes.

Stir the cornstarch into the cooled, reserved pan liquid, and add it back to the skillet.

Stir until the liquid boils and thickens.

That sounds so good  I have the dried apricots and apricot jam  not to get the chicken. Thanks pup lover.

I have been quite busy between the ktp and my wingspan workshop. I think things have sort of slowed down in the workshop  I think the lightbulb has gone on for most of them and they are realizing what an easy knit it really is. The workshop has been fun  and really  none of them were having much trouble. I think the directions that come with the wingspan pattern could have been written more clearly  but once you see the pattern it all becomes clear. Shirley has helped me a lot  given me some pointers  and where she finds the time I dont know but she keeps the site well pared down to just the necessary posts. There is one wingspan finished and it is on page 13 of the workshop if you want to check it out. I really love what she did with the edge.

I am so impressed with everyone that is trying to diet  talking about this 5 and 2 diet  which by the way I am going to suggest to Heidi  she wants to look svelte for rachels wedding 3 august (Rachel is my oldest daughter heathers daughter) and she really doesnt like to diet. I think the 5 and 2 would be perfect for her. Anyhow  when one diets I think they would miss deserts. Here is one that will fill the bill and not ruin the diet. And guess what  you can have two!

Weight Watchers Mini Rocky Road Ice Cream Pies

5 Weight Watchers PointsPlus® per serving
Ingredients
	1-1/2 quarts light chocolate ice cream 
	Non-stick cooking spray 
	3 Weight Watchers Brownies, cut into ¼-inch cubes 
	1 cup mini marshmallows 
	1/3 cup sliced almonds 
	
	12 muffin liners (if desired) 
	
Instructions
Remove ice cream from freezer and allow to soften for 20 minutes. 
For individual mini pies, spray 12 muffin tins with non-stick cooking spray or line with cupcake liners. If a single 9-inch pie is desired, spray a 9-inch pie plate with non-stick cooking spray. 
In a large mixing bowl, combine softened ice cream, brownie cubes, mini marshmallows and sliced almonds. Stir well with a wooden spoon to thoroughly combine, about 2 to 3 minutes. 
Spoon ice cream mixture into prepared muffin tins, about ½ cup each. Alternatively, if 9-inch pie is desired, spoon ice cream mixture into prepared pie plate. Press down evenly. Smooth top with the back of a wooden spoon until tops are smooth and uniform. Cover tightly with foil and freeze for at least 6 hours or overnight. Remove and serve immediately. 
If desired, serve with ½ cup fresh raspberries or blackberries. 
Pies may be stored in the freezer for up to 2 weeks. 
Serving Size: 2
http://dineanddish.net/2012/08/2-new-weight-watcher-dessert-recipes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+dineanddish%2FVEDb+%28Dine+and+Dish%29
edium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+dineanddish%2FVEDb+%28Dine+and+Dish%29

The wind is just roaring around the corners of the house  one would think it was going to take the roof off. Very glad I dont need to go out today.

Sunday is bailees thirteenth birthday so today she brought 6 girlfriends home form school with her. The little boys are going to grandmas for the night so the girls can watch scary movies uninterrupted. Heidi has packed in the treats and drinks  I told her if it got to be too much she could come sleep in my bed and I would sleep on the couch. lol Somewhere we are going to have cake and ice cream.

Im getting the same feeling gwen had a while ago so think I will go fix some lunch  ramon noodles sounds good with the weather we are having. I would have a pb sandwich but am out of bread  darn it. Yeah  just called Heidi and she is in wally world  I ordered a loaf of bread, little debbies (two kinds) and two cans of Pringles. That should keep me happy and full. I love to snack  if fact I think I am the worlds best grazer.

With that I think I am going to go fix my ramon noodles and be back in time to start the new knitting tea party.

sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 19 April 13
> 
> Half way through april  can you believe it. We better have loads of May flowers with all the rain we have been having and lots of sunshine to make up for the lack of it now. I am just not in the mood for much more cold weather. Today is very cold  high winds which make it feel even colder. My heater is being hard pressed to keep up. Even the furry ones dont want to go out and when they do they dont stay out very long.
> 
> ...


The recipes sound great. Love the idea of the ice cream one. I just can not give up my sweets.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good afternoon Sam and everyone. Friday at last, just got home from work and hoping to have time this weekend to finish the Navaho Afghan I have been crocheting for the past month. I realize all over again why I don't make many afghans any more, they take too long. I much prefer knitting to Crochet too. The knitting doesn't seem to hurt my Arthritic fingers as much.
The Apricot Chicken sounds good, I'll have to go to the store before I can make it though. No dried Apricots.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

charlotte80 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and hope you will return very soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

the next time you visit us would you please share a picture of your afghan? we love pictures and love looking at everyone's work. thank you.

sam



Charlotte80 said:


> Good afternoon Sam and everyone. Friday at last, just got home for work and hoping to finish the Navaho Afghan I have been crocheting for the past month. I realize all over again why I don't make many afghans any more, they take too long.
> The Apricot Chicken sounds good, I'll have to go to the store before I can make it though. No dried Apricots.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, is this considered the beginning of a new tea party. So enjoyed the one last week. Made lots of new friends, saw lots of beautiful projects.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wish me luck Sam, I am starting my wingspan tonight. Heading to the workshop now to start reading.

Gigi


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> There is one wingspan finished and it is on page 13 of the workshop if you want to check it out. I really love what she did with the edge.
> 
> I love to snack  if fact I think I am the worlds best grazer.
> 
> ...


The picot edge does look great on the wingspan. I think one of the best things about that pattern is the ability to embellish and add on to one's tastes.

I'm good at grazing too--today I have had a bowl of ramen, a couple of oatmeal cookies, and some cream cheese on graham cracker...I know I should eat better but when it's very busy I have to catch as I can!

Of course, I'll fix supper here in a bit, so I do always get one full meal.

I think I've put my finger on the problem with the sunflower shawl and the leaves--I wanted them wider than the petals but the way I did it left a gap between every other one--will have to sit down and look at that tonight. I have to get as much done as I can before Sunday, since we are supposed to go on an Earth Day hike that day. Once I get the design sorted out, I don't expect the knitting will take terribly long. I've also done the embroidery part of the poncho but am not happy with it, so I'm thinking on how to fix that, too. At least I'm not lacking for projects!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! Been a while since I could be on. The Apricot Chicken sounds delicious. Here's a recipe we use a lot. I don't do the Spinach the way it says as I prefer raw spinach so I put it on when I'm ready to serve.

Sweet Potato and Ground Beef Hash

Prep Time: Approx 10 Minute
Cook Time: Approx 20 Minutes 
Serves: 2-3

Ingredients 
2 large sweet potatoes, peeled and chopped
1 lb ground beef (grass fed)
1 tbsp bacon fat 
3 tbsp butter or FOC (Fat Of Choice) 
1 medium onion, chopped 
1 tbsp dried thyme 
1/2 tsp of red pepper flakes 
4 eggs 
2 cups fresh spinach, chopped 
salt and pepper to taste
Instructions 
1. In a large skillet over medium-high heat, melt two tbsp of butter with the one tbsp of bacon fat.
2. Add the sweet potatoes to the skillet and then season with the thyme, red pepper flakes, salt and pepper. Cook the potatoes until they are tender and have a golden brown color.
3. In another skillet, cook your ground beef over medium heat for approximately five minutes or until it's browned.
4. Once the potatoes are golden brown add the onions and the browned beef into the skillet. Cook for an additional 4 to 5 minutes.
5. In the skillet you cooked your ground beef with melt another tbsp of butter. Fry your eggs to your liking. I do mine over medium. Yum!
6. Add the chopped spinach into the sweet potatoes and cook until the spinach begins to wilt and then remove from heat. This will only take a minute or two.
7. Dish up the hash and place two fried eggs on top.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Good afternoon Sam and everyone. Friday at last, just got home from work and hoping to have time this weekend to finish the Navaho Afghan I have been crocheting for the past month. I realize all over again why I don't make many afghans any more, they take too long. I much prefer knitting to Crochet too. The knitting doesn't seem to hurt my Arthritic fingers as much.
> The Apricot Chicken sounds good, I'll have to go to the store before I can make it though. No dried Apricots.


Charlotte, Lion Brand website has several free patterns for some really nice Afghans that are made with Size 50 needles! Really quick to make!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, just back from getting car fixed. Whoa , that put a big dent in my checkbook. All the recipes sound yummy. It is so cold and damp here in Ohio. Two days ago I had the door and two windows wide open. Hope to get down to finishing my cotton vest. Has a neat trimming around neck line and armhole. Take care and have great weekend.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
We are blessed.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Never been on the first page before, even if I end up on the second page, that'll be something.

All the recipes sound great. There was one for Thin Mints, I believe here on KP, that was really good; not WW friendly.

Prayers for those people in Boston or anywhere that have losses.

Thanks for a great job Sam! 

Between projects right now. Working on crochet earrings, one footie done.

That's all I have for now, good day to all and happy crafting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Posted this at the tail of last tea party and wanted to make sure RookieRetiree saw it so posted again...RookieRetiree I don't know where you are looking but usually the two combined at KnitPicks is under $100 and free shipping since it would be over $50. Also, if your DH is handy with tools you can build a Amish style swift very easily. Will gladly send you the plans or simply google "How to build a swift". Good Luck! Oh, I got mine at KnitPicks and am having DH also build me an Amish style.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


 :thumbup: Glad to hear it went so well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


So glad it went so well! Amazing he was able to drive home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> Ok, is this considered the beginning of a new tea party. So enjoyed the one last week. Made lots of new friends, saw lots of beautiful projects.


And we are so glad you joined us.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great recipes Sam! I can't wait to try them. KatStabe your recipe sound good also. I am so glad it is Friday! I'll check in later.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 19 April 13
> 
> The first recipe today is from pup lover. You remember yesterday she mentioned they were having apricot chicken and she would give us the recipe if it was good. Bless her heart  she must have realized that I was hard pressed for time and asked if I wanted it to use in todays opening. So  with many thanks to you pup lover  here it is.
> 
> ...


Wow what a start Sam two really great recipes! Hello to everyone--hope you had a peaceful week even the news wasn't. Been watching the special news all day about the Boston tragedy.

Tonight I am making a Quinoa salad with oven baked tilapia and feta & dried tomato scones. My neighbor gets off work around five thirty so I have to hustle and tomorrow I will be busy winding yarn with a knit group that went on the shop hop and later in the afternoon there is the the Vesterheim Museum fund raiser that is in town for the afternoon and evening. So a busy week end coming up.......that is if we don't get a n o t h e r snow storm! I feel house bound.

Thursday I took my friend Janice to the airport about 10:00 in the am--she was escaping our cold weather for a long week end in Virginia. On the way back from the airport I immediately encountered rain by the time I turned into my driveway it was snow. Just ignored it logged onto KP then about noon my friend calls from her land phone to say "I'm home" and I looked outside there was about 8 inches of that white stuff and the flights were cancelled--she came back by taxi. Absolutely no sign whatsoever of Spring--makes you wonder if it is permanently going to be winter. We ended up with at least 14" and all of it is still on the ground.

*Mediterranean Quinoa Salad*
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 6  Size: 1 generous cup  Old Points: 3  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 145.5  Fat: 8 g  Carb: 15.5 g  Fiber: 2.5 g  Protein: 4.3 g  Sugar: 0 g
Sodium: 137 mg (without the salt)  Cholest: 7.4 mg

Ingredients: 
	1 cup uncooked quinoa
	2 cups water 
	1/4 cup red onion, diced
	1/2 - 3/4 lemon, squeezed
	1/4 cup (about 10) kalamata olives, pitted and sliced
	2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil 
	2 cups cucumber, peeled and diced (from 1 English) 
	1 cup cherry tomatoes, quartered
	1/3 cup crumbled feta
	salt and fresh pepper, to taste

Directions:
Rinse quinoa for about 2 minutes, using your hands to make sure all the saponins are removed.
Fill a medium pot with water, add quinoa and salt to taste and bring to a boil. When the water boils, reduce heat to low and cover; simmer covered 15 minutes. Remove from heat and keep covered an additional 5 minutes without lifting the lid; then fluff with a fork and set aside in a large mixing bowl to cool. While the quinoa cools, dice all the vegetables. Add the red onion, olives, cucumber, tomatoes to the cooled quinoa, and squeeze 1/2 lemon over it. Drizzle the olive oil over the quinoa, then add feta, salt and pepper to taste and toss well. Taste for salt and adjust as needed, add more lemon juice if needed. Makes over 6 1/4 cups.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love quinoa. I'll be making this for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Tonight I am making a Quinoa salad with oven baked tilapia and feta & dried tomato scones. My neighbor gets off work around five thirty so I have to hustle and tomorrow I will be busy winding yarn with a knit group that went on the shop hop and later in the afternoon there is the the Vesterheim Museum fund raiser that is in town for the afternoon and evening. So a busy week end coming up.......that is if we don't get a n o t h e r snow storm! I feel house bound.


That sounds good--I like quinoa. As for Spring, well, Mother Nature needs to get her "ish" together! I am really hoping that it warms up this weekend and stays that way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy sounding quinoa salad. I have some quino and talipia in the pantry/freezer. Do you make the feta & dried tomato scones yourself? If so can you share that recipe also? It all sound so good I will make this tomorrow or Sunday.



Ask4j said:


> Wow what a start Sam two really great recipes! Hello to everyone--hope you had a peaceful week even the news wasn't. Been watching the special news all day about the Boston tragedy.
> 
> Tonight I am making a Quinoa salad with oven baked tilapia and feta & dried tomato scones. My neighbor gets off work around five thirty so I have to hustle and tomorrow I will be busy winding yarn with a knit group that went on the shop hop and later in the afternoon there is the the Vesterheim Museum fund raiser that is in town for the afternoon and evening. So a busy week end coming up.......that is if we don't get a n o t h e r snow storm! I feel house bound.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Okay I am still here--my friend has "shopping" to do on her way home so gives me a bit of time.

Gwenie - yes I do make my own scones so here it is:

*Savory Scones with Goat Cheese and Sun-Dried Tomatoes*
from: Kitchen.com - http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-savory-scones-with-goat-cheese-and-sundried-tomatoes-recipes-from-the-kitchn-187800
Makes approximately 24-30 mini scones, or 8-10 large scones
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard powder
1/2 cup (1 stick) frozen unsalted butter, chopped into small cubes
4 ounces chilled goat cheese, crumbled
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons whole buttermilk 
2 tablespoons chopped sun-dried tomatoes
2 tablespoons finely chopped flat leaf parsley
1 egg, lightly beaten

Place the flour, baking powder, sugar, salt, baking soda, and mustard powder in the bowl of a food processor and pulse to combine. Sprinkle the butter over the flour and pulse until the butter has become the size of small peas, about 5-6 pulses. Add the goat cheese, buttermilk, sun-dried tomatoes, and parsley, and pulse until the mixture just begins to combine. (It should still look shaggy and dry, but squish together when you press it with your fingers.)

Turn the mixture onto a sheet pan lined with a silicone baking mat or parchment paper sheet. Pat the dough into a rectangle, about 1 inch thick. Transfer to the freezer to firm up, about 30 minutes. Using a pizza cutter or sharp knife, cut the dough lengthwise into 1 1/4-inch strips, then cut 1 1/4 inch strips crosswise to form squares. Cut each square diagonally to make triangles. Pull them apart just a little bit (to allow room to expand) and transfer the pan back to the freezer. Cover with plastic wrap and chill for a minimum of thirty minutes, or overnight. (To make large wedges, pat the dough into two equal round discs, then cut into wedges.)

Preheat oven to 425°F. Lightly brush the dough with egg wash and bake (on the same pan on which they were frozen) until the scones are golden and firm to the touch, about 15 minutes. Remove from the oven and cool for 5 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


I agree with you -- I would not live any where else in the world since my husband had two valve replacements (mitral and aortic) and 2 bypasses l8 months ago -- 45 days in the hospital, 5 mri's 4 cat scans and many more other tests. It cost us my parking. Alberta health care covered everything.
We pay 90.00 a month for both of us for our drugs and and we figure the total cost would have been close to 500,000 for the surgery and our meds total 479.00 every 3 months. nice to be a Canadian.

Just an aside-- the wingspans are starting to show up and they are going to all be so different and so great. I will be opening a parade when we get a few more (on Pictures), I will let everyone here know when.

I have to check Julies - I am tired and am not sure whether I opened one for her - if not I will open it today.

We took the afternoon off and went and saw 42 (the Jackie Robinson story - it was really good. Harrison Ford played Branch Rickey and I hope he gets the acadamy award for it as we forgot it was him - the acting by all the cast was outstanding.

Our 58th anniversary is on Sunday so the kids are taking us out to dinner tonight - they are all three working on the weekend. It is hard for us to realize it has been that long.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam - this is what the bed jacket (shrug) looks like . You were wondering -- I have about half of it knitted.

oh by the way I had a geriatric moment we do have a Parade of the Travelling vine and the fern lace scarves. It is at

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Wow what a start Sam two really great recipes! Hello to everyone--hope you had a peaceful week even the news wasn't. Been watching the special news all day about the Boston tragedy.
> 
> Tonight I am making a Quinoa salad with oven baked tilapia and feta & dried tomato scones. My neighbor gets off work around five thirty so I have to hustle and tomorrow I will be busy winding yarn with a knit group that went on the shop hop and later in the afternoon there is the the Vesterheim Museum fund raiser that is in town for the afternoon and evening. So a busy week end coming up.......that is if we don't get a n o t h e r snow storm! I feel house bound.
> 
> ...


Good evening from Ireland, Ask4j. The recipe sounds delicious and I write to ask if I could substitute couscous for the quinoa. I must have had a couscous buying fit a couple of months ago and I've rather too much in my dry store cupboard. Would the couscous texture suit? I'll appreciate your comments.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - this is what the bed jacket (shrug) looks like . You were wondering -- I have about half of it knitted.
> 
> oh by the way I had a geriatric moment we do have a Parade of the Travelling vine and the fern lace scarves. It is at
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html


Happy Anniversary and love that bed jacket. Have fun going out with your family. The years do fly by. Always say in my ind I never feel as old as I am bu the mirror never lies I guess.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello again. It seems that I am at last feeling better and was able to complete one round of tai chi this wk. Also went to the mall last week. Unfortunately Joannes did not have the needles I wanted or the color of yarn for the sweater that I want to make;neither did knit pik. It seems that shades of purple come and go out very quickly. At present I am working on a knitted placemat. The sun is shining although the am. was overcast. The sky is still gray. How I love the spring days when the sky is blue and the clouds are cumulus puffs. It is pretty quiet at the moment and I was able to get onto IE fairly easily after running the cleaner. Think I may have lost some files though. I am looking forward to the wing span parade. I never got to start the traveling vine. I am wishing you all better weather as it sounds dreadful where many of you are. Many trips are scheduled for the next couple of months.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello again. It seems that I am at last feeling better and was able to complete one round of tai chi this wk. Also went to the mall last week. Unfortunately Joannes did not have the needles I wanted or the color of yarn for the sweater that I want to make;neither did knit pik. It seems that shades of purple come and go out very quickly. At present I am working on a knitted placemat. The sun is shining although the am. was overcast. The sky is still gray.  How I love the spring days when the sky is blue and the clouds are cumulus puffs. It is pretty quiet at the moment and I was able to get onto IE fairly easily after running the cleaner. Think I may have lost some files though. I am looking forward to the wing span parade. I never got to start the traveling vine. I am wishing you all better weather as it sounds dreadful where many of you are. Many trips are scheduled for the next couple of months.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello again. It seems that I am at last feeling better and was able to complete one round of tai chi this wk. Also went to the mall last week. Unfortunately Joannes did not have the needles I wanted or the color of yarn for the sweater that I want to make;neither did knit pik. It seems that shades of purple come and go out very quickly. At present I am working on a knitted placemat. The sun is shining although the am. was overcast. The sky is still gray. How I love the spring days when the sky is blue and the clouds are cumulus puffs. It is pretty quiet at the moment and I was able to get onto IE fairly easily after running the cleaner. Think I may have lost some files though. I am looking forward to the wing span parade. I never got to start the traveling vine. I am wishing you all better weather as it sounds dreadful where many of you are. Many trips are scheduled for the next couple of months.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great recipes from everyone this week. Happy anniversary Designer - 58 years, wow! :thumbup: We'll be 40 years married in July and, as you said, it's hard to believe it's been that long.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checking in before I get caught up on last week's KTP. I hope I can stay on top of things this week. I missed a lot last week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear you're feeling better at last, Marge, although you seem to have caught 'Gwennie disease' with a triple posting!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Good evening from Ireland, Ask4j. The recipe sounds delicious and I write to ask if I could substitute couscous for the quinoa. I must have had a couscous buying fit a couple of months ago and I've rather too much in my dry store cupboard. Would the couscous texture suit? I'll appreciate your comments.


Don't see why it wouldn't--it's just a basic salad. I was planning on changing the vegetables a little also--I can't eat onion so that would be out but would add canned or marinated artichoke heart instead and possibly red or yellow bell pepper--pinenuts can add a nice flavor and crunch to your salad and to your wallet as well so not too often. I am sure you know this but couscous is pasta, of course, and quinoa is like grain but actually is a grass seed that has protein and many other great attributes--I'm just beginning to discover how good it is. It is another choice instead of meat if you are cutting back to eating meat less often.

Couscous is easy to fix and use in many things so I am sure you will use it. I know about over buying things because it becomes hidden in your cupboard and memory doesn't serve me so well any more. I grew up on a farm where we always had a well-stocked cupboard and fresh things came from the garden or was canned for winter so shopping wasn't very often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow what a start Sam two really great recipes! Hello to everyone--hope you had a peaceful week even the news wasn't. Been watching the special news all day about the Boston tragedy.
> 
> Tonight I am making a Quinoa salad with oven baked tilapia and feta & dried tomato scones. My neighbor gets off work around five thirty so I have to hustle and tomorrow I will be busy winding yarn with a knit group that went on the shop hop and later in the afternoon there is the the Vesterheim Museum fund raiser that is in town for the afternoon and evening. So a busy week end coming up.......that is if we don't get a n o t h e r snow storm! I feel house bound.
> 
> ...


I have some Quinoa sitting as I ponder how to use it- this is one obvious solution- thanks!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Friday evening in sw MI, near Battle Creek. Snow has stopped for a while. 

Happy anniversary to Shirley and her DH. Sunday is my DD2's bday and they are driving up here tomorrow to celebrate with me as on Sunday, I will be heading to San Antonio. Hopeful it will be warmer there. 

As usual, the recipes sound good. I like feta and goat cheese. We have a farm nearby that does wonderful goat cheeses. Go to it almost every time I am home. 

My typical breakfast is oatmeal with a fruit (fresh or individual servings), lunch is soup and dinner is a salad or sandwich from a fast food place. Arbys for a reuben, burgers rarely. Chili from Wendys. A lot depends on if I am driving and if I can get to a grocery store, Meijers being my prefered store. There fresh cut fruit and salads are great. Snacks are apples or fresh veggies and almonds.

As the day was spent driving, I didn't get a pic of my Wingspan. Maybe tomorrow. Have managed to get a couple rows done.

Hope everyone is doing well. Healing prayers for those who need them.

Talk to you all tomorrow. Darn, snowing again!

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Wish me luck Sam, I am starting my wingspan tonight. Heading to the workshop now to start reading.
> 
> Gigi


Just finished my 2nd triangle as I read this.
Should make good progress today- will take it with to Handknitters Guild and should get a few hours done on it then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Gwenn, I got the note about the ball winder and swift...I have seen them less than the $100 and have a great resource from Angora....it just wasn't that bad winding the big hank using the tube method. I was just hoping someone could convince me otherwise---I'd still rather spend the $'s on yarn. Since socks are going to be one of my next projects and I see skeins for $12-$14 apiece and the very very pretty ones even more $'s, I may opt to buy some really nice sock yarn instead. I figure since everyone has size 11 feet or bigger, I'll need at least 2 skeins per pair---that's a lot of yarn for 8 people!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam and everyone. Working on my wingspan, so far,so good. I only have a couple hours in the evening to knit, so I guess slow and steady wins the race!
Seems they have the second bombing suspect cornered in someone's backyard. Hope they get him soon.
Marge, glad you're feeling better at last! That is very good news, we were all worried for you. I'll continue praying for on-going good health.
Well, back to the Wingspan and also working on the Travelling Vine - a little of each every day and they'll eventually get finished (I hope)!!!!! Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


How lovely and quick. When Mum had hers done a year ago (also totally free) she wasn't wouldn't have been allowed to drive for 24 hours . Isn't it amazing how quick it is. When I think of how what used to be like- we used to have them lie flat in bed for 5 days with virtually no movement allowed.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow I can 't believe another week has passed! I missed most of last week's discussions but maybe I can catch up this weekend. Great recipe Puplover. I love apricots so we will certainly prepare this one. Lots if new faces at the table! WELCOME! We love pictures too. Sam thanks so much for hosting and wonder if anyone at your house will get any sleep with 6 girls watching scary movies and having a sleepover. Happy Birthday to your DGD . Sounds like Heidi is feeling good. Has the baby been moving much? 
Happy Anniversary Designer! How wonderful to spend so many years together. You both are very special people.

I really want to take the traveling vine and wingspan workshops but free time just has not been on my side. Hopefully soon.......

Everyone have a fun weekend. Turn the TV off. Too much sad news. 
Sam just finally watched last week's Blue Bloods. No Blue Bloods on tonight. . Any other good show on tonight that you could recommend?

Lurker so happy that your dear brother is healing nicely. Marge glad you are doing better and able to exercise . 

Happy birthday to Bailee! 

Dove, glad DH 's surgery went well and is now home.
Hi Sorlenna and Gwen!
I going to try to keep up this week and not stress if I can't
(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) everyone!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOPPPS! Pulled a "Gwenie"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Gwenn, I got the note about the ball winder and swift...I have seen them less than the $100 and have a great resource from Angora....it just wasn't that bad winding the big hank using the tube method. I was just hoping someone could convince me otherwise---I'd still rather spend the $'s on yarn. Since socks are going to be one of my next projects and I see skeins for $12-$14 apiece and the very very pretty ones even more $'s, I may opt to buy some really nice sock yarn instead. I figure since everyone has size 11 feet or bigger, I'll need at least 2 skeins per pair---that's a lot of yarn for 8 people!!


Wow that is a lot of yarn! I love yarn; definitely don't need more but always want more. LOL shame on me! Just ordered myself a jumbo yarn winder; smaller one keeps jamming which I'm sure is because I am trying to wind some big hanks. Wish I could afford one of the really nice heavy duty wooden (usually maple) ball winders. They run around $160 though and I too would like to spend that on yarn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! Thank you all for the well wishes for Marla (stepmother), she didn't have as much pain today as she had had, but thinks that after they poked needles in her and sent electric shocks through her muscles anything would feel less painful today. lol, so not sure it's the meds taking effect this quick. 
I'm only on page 132 of last weeks so I have 5 pages to finish up. 
We picked up hubby's check and got that in the bank, went to the health food store for a couple things we wanted, dark chocolate covered cherries for one, (only a couple, they are expensive, so about 1/4lb is all ), then to wallyworld for filters for the fish tank, and on home. We were so hungry that we were eating fried chicken in the car in the walmart parking lot. lol
I'll have to make the apricot chicken for Marla, she loves apricots. 
DH had to go to Kansas today, so will be home sometime tomorrow, so going to catch up here and then knit and watch Warehouse 13 on Netflix, I'm almost caught up on them. 
Hoping that flood waters don't do any damage anywhere, I've seen what they can do in San Antonio, horrifying. I'd have never believed that water could rise up like that if I hadnt' seen it with my own eyes. 
Hope everyone is doing well and /or on the way to recovery. 
Okay, I'm off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Knit-a-palooza Attendees* Just in case you missed my post earlier please check your email for an important message.

Thank you for those that have already responded and again sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Wow I can 't believe another week has passed! I missed most of last week's discussions but maybe I can catch up this weekend. Great recipe Puplover. I love apricots so we will certainly prepare this one. Lots if new faces at the table! WELCOME! We love pictures too. Sam thanks so much for hosting and wonder if anyone at your house will get any sleep with 6 girls watching scary movies and having a sleepover. Happy Birthday to your DGD . Sounds like Heidi is feeling good. Has the baby been moving much?
> Happy Anniversary Designer! How wonderful to spend so many years together. You both are very special people.
> 
> I really want to take the wandering vine and wingspan workshops but free time just has not been on my side. Hopefully soon.......
> ...


Good evening, no Blue Bloods tonigh?? Haven't checked the schedules yet. Love to watch that. Not much on TV I think to really watch. That's why it is nice to have this place to hang out.
Might go crochet but have to be careful been doing to much and don't want to get tendinitis. Have one wrist that seems to be sore when I do to much.
Kept up pretty good last week hope to this week.
Maybe will go make some tea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hello again. It seems that I am at last feeling better and was able to complete one round of tai chi this wk. Also went to the mall last week. Unfortunately Joannes did not have the needles I wanted or the color of yarn for the sweater that I want to make;neither did knit pik. It seems that shades of purple come and go out very quickly. At present I am working on a knitted placemat. The sun is shining although the am. was overcast. The sky is still gray. How I love the spring days when the sky is blue and the clouds are cumulus puffs. It is pretty quiet at the moment and I was able to get onto IE fairly easily after running the cleaner. Think I may have lost some files though. I am looking forward to the wing span parade. I never got to start the traveling vine. I am wishing you all better weather as it sounds dreadful where many of you are. Many trips are scheduled for the next couple of months.


Glad you are feeling better- you have been going through a tough time thats for sure. Be careful not to overdo it won't you?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen I had the small yarn winder and it always jammed so DH found a large one online and got it for me. It works great! Last year when we were in my a favorite yarn store in Durango my DH was mesmerized by the electric yarn winder. He even took a video on his phone. It was like a baby/ husband sitter! LOL. that yarn store is a gem!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Gwenn, I got the note about the ball winder and swift...I have seen them less than the $100 and have a great resource from Angora....it just wasn't that bad winding the big hank using the tube method. I was just hoping someone could convince me otherwise---I'd still rather spend the $'s on yarn. Since socks are going to be one of my next projects and I see skeins for $12-$14 apiece and the very very pretty ones even more $'s, I may opt to buy some really nice sock yarn instead. I figure since everyone has size 11 feet or bigger, I'll need at least 2 skeins per pair---that's a lot of yarn for 8 people!!


If you do some repeats you would get away with 2 pairs from 3 skeins. And could be worth trying the smallest from one first to see how far it goes- some of them go a very long way.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Safe travels Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

woohoo! They got the other alleged bomber! Alive!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gwen I had the small yarn winder and it always jammed so DH found a large one online and got it for me. It works great! Last year when we were in my a favorite yarn store in Durango my DH was mesmerized by the electric yarn winder. He even took a video on his phone. It was like a baby/ husband sitter! LOL. that yarn store is a gem!


Never seen an electric winder in person; just ads for them. I'd be so afraid it would mess up and that I couldn't turn it off soon enough! Can you just imagine the yarn vomit!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never seen an electric winder in person; just ads for them. I'd be so afraid it would mess up and that I couldn't turn it off soon enough! Can you just imagine the yarn vomit!


Glad they got him alive, now I hope they get some information.
Have visions of an electric winder going crazy and yarn just going all over. Too funny.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you followed us into the new one - this happens every friday at the same time - unless i goof which i do do on ocassion.

sam



Spider said:


> Ok, is this considered the beginning of a new tea party. So enjoyed the one last week. Made lots of new friends, saw lots of beautiful projects.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My DH loves anything mechanical so he was certainly impressed with it. It was winding a hank.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well some lovely recipes already today. I bought some quinoa the other day with no purpose in mind so I think I know what I will do soon and the scones sound wonderful. Wonder why all that freeazing etc? Never heard of doing htat for scones before. I would need to be organised! Love using sweet potato and mince is so convenient to use. The icecream pies sound delicious However will skip the Apricot Chicken- mine is much easier. I know- here it is but it has no measurements or anything which makes it hard to do.
*APRICOT CHICKEN*
Apricot pieces (i now use breasts but any will do)
packet dried Frecnh Onion Soup
Apricot juice
Place chicken in a casserole dish, sprinkle soup mix over the top and pour apricot juice over. Cover and cook in oven for 1-1 1/2 hours.

I usually add rice to it as well becuase I am a lazy cook and have also added tinned apricots.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bobglory - i don't think you should have any problems but if you do just pm me.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Wish me luck Sam, I am starting my wingspan tonight. Heading to the workshop now to start reading.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

busy hands are happy hands.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> The picot edge does look great on the wingspan. I think one of the best things about that pattern is the ability to embellish and add on to one's tastes.
> 
> I'm good at grazing too--today I have had a bowl of ramen, a couple of oatmeal cookies, and some cream cheese on graham cracker...I know I should eat better but when it's very busy I have to catch as I can!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I can convince DH to make me a swift. He has all the tools/toys to make one. Anyone have any idea where to find instructions? Bet there are some utubes out there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> woohoo! They got the other alleged bomber! Alive!


Thats great- I had heard unconfirmed reports of gunshots being heard in the town he was believed to be in but yours is later news.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I think I can convince DH to make me a swift. He has all the tools/toys to make one. Anyone have any idea where to find instructions? Bet there are some utubes out there.


I would think there would be some information out there. Also have a husband who would be intrigued on how it works and comes together.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam. Rocky Road ice cream pies sound yummy! Can't wait to make them! Thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy katstabe - thank you so much for the recipe - and a big welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we hope to see you again very soon - and empty chair and a cup of fresh hot tea with your name on it will be waiting - we'll be waiting for you.

sam



KatStabe said:


> Sweet Potato and Ground Beef Hash


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HEY they have caught the second suspect in boston.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

franvan - would it be possible for you to take a picture of the finished vest? we love pictures especially when they show the lovely work the members do.

sam



FranVan said:


> Hi everyone, just back from getting car fixed. Whoa , that put a big dent in my checkbook. All the recipes sound yummy. It is so cold and damp here in Ohio. Two days ago I had the door and two windows wide open. Hope to get down to finishing my cotton vest. Has a neat trimming around neck line and armhole. Take care and have great weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more healing energy coming dh's way so he will soon be totally in the pink.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great recipe ask4j - so sorry about the snow - you - zoe - shirley all sound as though you may go straight from winter into summer with no spring weather at all.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Wow what a start Sam two really great recipes! Tonight I am making a Quinoa salad with oven baked tilapia and feta & dried tomato scones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think I can convince DH to make me a swift. He has all the tools/toys to make one. Anyone have any idea where to find instructions? Bet there are some utubes out there.


Already them downloaded. I'll send what I have to your email . Also just google "How to build a yarn swift" and you can find free patterns.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another wonder recipe ask4j - thanks.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Okay I am still here--my friend has "shopping" to do on her way home so gives me a bit of time.
> 
> Gwenie - yes I do make my own scones so here it is:
> 
> *Savory Scones with Goat Cheese and Sun-Dried Tomatoes*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think there is anything - and the major tv networks are still in boston reporting.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam just finally watched last week's Blue Bloods. No Blue Bloods on tonight. . Any other good show on tonight that you could recommend?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy for your wrist - hopefully it will start behaving itself.

sam



Spider said:


> Good evening, no Blue Bloods tonigh?? Haven't checked the schedules yet. Love to watch that. Not much on TV I think to really watch. That's why it is nice to have this place to hang out.
> Might go crochet but have to be careful been doing to much and don't want to get tendinitis. Have one wrist that seems to be sore when I do to much.
> Kept up pretty good last week hope to this week.
> Maybe will go make some tea.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> HEY they have caught the second suspect in boston.
> 
> sam


Yes!!!! Another answered prayer!!!!!, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kehinkle, say hello to San Antonio for me. 
Have a great time while you are there. We need to make arrangements to get DH's truck shipped up from SA soon. 
I miss somethings about home in San Antonio, but the humidity is NOT one of them. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo!!!! All caught up on last week and this week, what an accomplishment, with as chatty as we are. 
I'm off to pop some dinner in the oven and watch tv and knit. 
check in with you all later. 
Hugs


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kehinkle, say hello to San Antonio for me.
> Have a great time while you are there. We need to make arrangements to get DH's truck shipped up from SA soon.
> I miss somethings about home in San Antonio, but the humidity is NOT one of them. lol


I've been there several times. My DGS graduated from the Air Force there a couple years ago and my DD1, her other three children, my DS and his wife, my mom and my sister and I spent several days in a rental there. Always try to have bbq somewhere. Any recommendations? Does your DH drive big truck or straight truck? Who does he drive for? If you don't mind me asking.
Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For those interested in making their own yarn swift this site has a good set of instructions for an Amish yarn swift. Relatively inexpensive to make.

http://www.instructables.com/id/SewUseful%3A-Portable-Tabletop-Yarn-Swift-for-windi/


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gwen! You are a DOLL!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Recipes sound delicious! The apricot chicken, both recipes, really appeal to me. I really don't cook much for myself, but I do love a good recipe if the mood hits!

Still haven't started my wingspan. I hope to begin this weekend.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just finished my cup of tea and have been keeping up with all of you, think I will head of to bed tonight and hope I can sleep.
All of you rest well and take care.
Spending the day with relatives tomorrow. Taking my mother shopping so should be a nice day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am now getting off and going to the Handknitters GUild and then pon to an evening football match- time we won a game this year.
So see you all tomorrow our time (well probably, but have the family thing for my birthday so depends on whether I get here between church and family do or in the evening. Better- imagine how much I will have to read otherwise!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is another design for a yarn swift at this site

http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/04/power-outage-yarn-swift-power-outage.html

or

http://www.knitchat.com/2007/06/19/how-tos-day-make-your-own-yarn-swift/

or

http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/2011/08/make-your-own-yarn-swift.html

or

http://cheaplikeme.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/my-diy-yarn-swift-made-for-5/

or even

http://unschoolplus.blogspot.com/2010/05/homemade-yarn-swift.html

Many different ideas...even ones made from Legos and from Tinkertoys!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam you are right. Nothing on TV tonight. Although I did find Woman of the Year Tracey & Hepburn on Turner Classic Movies. TCM.

Pammie, I was wondering if you miss subbing and those 6th graders?

Oh Monk is on too on KTUP.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knockwursts at home tonight. YUM! I love Friday nites at home.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well will say good night, raining out so hope to sleep well. Blessing for all and may your tomorrow be filled with joy love and healing laced with happiness . :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just pm me if you run into trouble pammie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Recipes sound delicious! The apricot chicken, both recipes, really appeal to me. I really don't cook much for myself, but I do love a good recipe if the mood hits!
> 
> Still haven't started my wingspan. I hope to begin this weekend.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet dreams Patches!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I've been there several times. My DGS graduated from the Air Force there a couple years ago and my DD1, her other three children, my DS and his wife, my mom and my sister and I spent several days in a rental there. Always try to have bbq somewhere. Any recommendations? Does your DH drive big truck or straight truck? Who does he drive for? If you don't mind me asking.
> Kathy


Harmanns BBQ in Cibolo is really good. And if you make it out to Gruene, (where George Strait got his start playing in the dance hall), the Gristmill is our absolutely favorite restraunt ever, never had a bad meal there and that's saying something with as often as we've gone there. 
He drives a 54 ft out of Scottsbluff for a small company, U And U Trucking. Every so often he hooks up a flatbed to haul something railroad related, like wheels or motors, but usually it's to the Coka Cola plant in Denver, or the Celestial Tea in Boulder and stuff like that, the other day it was Guinness that he took to KS, don't know what the load is today/tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam you are right. Nothing on TV tonight. Although I did find Woman of the Year Tracey & Hepburn on Turner Classic Movies. TCM.
> 
> Pammie, I was wondering if you miss subbing and those 6th graders?
> 
> Oh Monk is on too on KTUP.


I do miss them a little! I subbed in kindergarten today so I am tired! I have 2 more days next week (in K) at my daughter's school. That may be it for the year. I have some things to do around the house that I want to get done before the real heat comes to Texas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just finished my cup of tea and have been keeping up with all of you, think I will head of to bed tonight and hope I can sleep.
> All of you rest well and take care.
> Spending the day with relatives tomorrow. Taking my mother shopping so should be a nice day.


Sweet dreams Spider, and have a wonderful tomorrow.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Good afternoon Sam and everyone. Friday at last, just got home from work and hoping to have time this weekend to finish the Navaho Afghan I have been crocheting for the past month. I realize all over again why I don't make many afghans any more, they take too long. I much prefer knitting to Crochet too. The knitting doesn't seem to hurt my Arthritic fingers as much.
> The Apricot Chicken sounds good, I'll have to go to the store before I can make it though. No dried Apricots.


Charlotte80, I know that feeling about knitting or crocheting afghans/blankets. Every time I start one I love the idea and the patterns, then halve way through I say, I never do this again, but then after a while I start another one. Why do we do this again and again?

Sam, thank you for the delicious recipes, I don't know how you can eat ramen noodles after posting these recipes. I keep ramen noodles as the very last thing to eat, if there is nothing else. 
I missed all of last weeks tea party, because I was doing Spring cleaning and taxes. Still not finished with the cleaning but what is more important, knitting or cleaning?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

redriet60
said:


> Charlotte80 I know that feeling about knitting or crocheting afghans/blankets. Every time I start one I love the idea and the patterns, then halve way through I say, I never do this again, but then after a while I start another one. Why do we do this again and again?
> 
> Sam, thank you for the delicious recipes, I don't know how you can eat ramen noodles after posting these recipes. I keep ramen noodles as the very last thing to eat, if there is nothing else.
> I missed all of last weeks tea party, because I was doing Spring cleaning and taxes. Still not finished with the cleaning but what is more important, knitting or cleaning?


Charlotte and redriet - I hope you will post a picture. I am an afghan crocheter and am always loving to look at other's work.

I agree - you swear you will never make another and before you know you have another one underway. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We had a lovely dinner out tonight with my son, daughter granddaughter Pat and I -- his wife was flying (with Air Canada) - but we had such a nice time. they are all working on our anniversary so this was a nice time with the family.

I am feeling so much better, my surgery is healing and though it shows, it is not overpowering and I think the scars will fade.

Pat is doing well and we are so fortunate to have had 58 years together and it looks as if both of us are feeling so much better. I have started swimming 3 mornings a week, and the workshops are doing well, I have this great place to come and catch my breath and I have many friends here. who could ask for more? 
Best of all are the friends I have made here and I thank you all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Tried to sleep but as usual it is not working out. 
So TV is back on, will finish watching Woman of the Year I guess.
Hope everyone else has a better nights sleep.
Will have to catch up tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note before I fall into my bed, LOL. After the storm finally let up (I am soooooo tired of rain and winds) Daniel made it here safely. He's out now with some of his friends that just got off work from the Sheriff's dept. 
I had to completely frog my wingspan, I had messed up on the second triangle, got that fixed then dropped a stitch and well, it was a major pain so I just had fun rippppppppping it out.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Tomorrow is another day, I shall restart and it will be much better for the effort!!!
Sweet dreams, Good morning??? whichever the case may be
Lots of hugs, much love and always in my prayers,
M.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note before I fall into my bed, LOL. After the storm finally let up (I am soooooo tired of rain and winds) Daniel made it here safely. He's out now with some of his friends that just got off work from the Sheriff's dept.
> I had to completely frog my wingspan, I had messed up on the second triangle, got that fixed then dropped a stitch and well, it was a major pain so I just had fun rippppppppping it out.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Tomorrow is another day, I shall restart and it will be much better for the effort!!!
> Sweet dreams, Good morning??? whichever the case may be
> Lots of hugs, much love and always in my prayers,
> M.


Good night Marianne. Sweet dreams


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm signing off myself...going to knit on wingspan and watch Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman the go to bed. Sweet dreams to everyone that's headed to bed & good morning to those rising. Peace & h8gs to all


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> woohoo! They got the other alleged bomber! Alive!


That is good news. I have not seen the news yet this morning. Morning it is actually afternoon already. It is now 12.09 pm on Saturday morning/afternoon. What time is it in your part of the world? Probably just early hours of Saturday morning. Where has the day gone already. I must turn the TV on and listen to the news. I always record the news so I can watch it at my leisure.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the great recipe ask4j - so sorry about the snow - you - zoe - shirley all sound as though you may go straight from winter into summer with no spring weather at all.
> sam


Yah, it is really beginning to look that way. I got another foot of snow overnight. I can not even begin to see where to shovel from the back deck out to the driveway. My snowplow guy came with two huge snowplow trucks to get my driveway cleared out. They moved snow! hmmmm, not getting out to Mass tomorrow. I may do like the polar bears and hibernate until the ice age is over! We have had 7 months of this winter already and it is not over yet! hahahha, but then the birds will come and the leaves will pop out on the trees, and the flowers will bloom.  Hmmmm, hot summer days are not good either, too hot. So I shall burrow down inside and keep warm.  when the summer gets here I will put the air conditioning on. oh, and to get by, I will just knit! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you should put your feet up and knit for a couple of days redriet - we missed you last week and hope the you can visit a little more often this week.

would you like to show us any wip's.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Charlotte80, I know that feeling about knitting or crocheting afghans/blankets. Every time I start one I love the idea and the patterns, then halve way through I say, I never do this again, but then after a while I start another one. Why do we do this again and again?
> 
> Sam, thank you for the delicious recipes, I don't know how you can eat ramen noodles after posting these recipes. I keep ramen noodles as the very last thing to eat, if there is nothing else.
> I missed all of last weeks tea party, because I was doing Spring cleaning and taxes. Still not finished with the cleaning but what is more important, knitting or cleaning?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are the richer for you joining us shirley - and the workshops you have provided i doubt you would find on anyother site. we have much to thank you for.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely dinner out tonight with my son, daughter granddaughter Pat and I -- his wife was flying (with Air Canada) - but we had such a nice time. they are all working on our anniversary so this was a nice time with the family.
> 
> I am feeling so much better, my surgery is healing and though it shows, it is not overpowering and I think the scars will fade.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not going to tell you how many times i frogged because of a dropped stitch. that was my major mistake in doing my wingspan. that and slipping a stitch once in a while without knitting it. that is when you take needle and thread and daintly close all those "mistake" holes.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note before I fall into my bed, LOL. After the storm finally let up (I am soooooo tired of rain and winds) Daniel made it here safely. He's out now with some of his friends that just got off work from the Sheriff's dept.
> I had to completely frog my wingspan, I had messed up on the second triangle, got that fixed then dropped a stitch and well, it was a major pain so I just had fun rippppppppping it out.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Tomorrow is another day, I shall restart and it will be much better for the effort!!!
> Sweet dreams, Good morning??? whichever the case may be
> Lots of hugs, much love and always in my prayers,
> M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't think your summers would be that long - i would be out soaking up the heat and storing it away for the long winter.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Yah, it is really beginning to look that way. I got another foot of snow overnight. I can not even begin to see where to shovel from the back deck out to the driveway. My snowplow guy came with two huge snowplow trucks to get my driveway cleared out. They moved snow! hmmmm, not getting out to Mass tomorrow. I may do like the polar bears and hibernate until the ice age is over! We have had 7 months of this winter already and it is not over yet! hahahha, but then the birds will come and the leaves will pop out on the trees, and the flowers will bloom.  Hmmmm, hot summer days are not good either, too hot. So I shall burrow down inside and keep warm.  when the summer gets here I will put the air conditioning on. oh, and to get by, I will just knit! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost two o'clock - and that isn't two in the afternoon. i think our wind has layed - it sounds fairly quiet out there - i may be able to have the front door cracked for the furry ones without having a gale of wind blowing through the house.

see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> almost two o'clock - and that isn't two in the afternoon. i think our wind has layed - it sounds fairly quiet out there - i may be able to have the front door cracked for the furry ones without having a gale of wind blowing through the house.
> 
> see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


night Sam, sleep well :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh geeeee Sam I thought I was the only person to close those holes with thread!

Pontuf

quote=thewren]i am not going to tell you how many times i frogged because of a dropped stitch. that was my major mistake in doing my wingspan. that and slipping a stitch once in a while without knitting it. that is when you take needle and thread and daintly close all those "mistake" holes.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sleep well Sam. I dozed off a couple hours ago 9:30 pm, and just woke up. DH has Hemlock Grove on Netflix on. Anyone been watching it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Lord, it's 1235am, I've been watching Warehouse 13 on Netflix. Pontuf, I thought about watching Hemlock Grove, is it good? 
Night Sam and everyone, DH will probably be calling to wake me up at about 630amish before he hits the road to head home, so better get some sleep. 
Sweet Dreams everyone.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sleep well poledra. Hemlock Grove is good. Can't figure anything out yet. We are on the second one. We will check out Warehouse. Is it good?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have just caught to the end of last weeks tea party. I didnt post any comments coz there was too much. But i did read all of it and have been thinking of you all as i did. 
5pm Sat here and it got to 18c and sunny. Quite nice but i must admit (even though i was complaining about heat not long ago) that i am with you Sam i do prefer warmer weather. I love it around 25 to 30c. I was born in outback Queensland and moved down here when i was 4. Every winter i say .. i should be living in Queensland but i reckon it would get too hot for me and they do get their share of floods etc which i dont want. Am going to have crumbed lamb cutlets, baked potato and vegies for tea/dinner tonight, oh and gravy. Going back to page 1 to catch up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> charlotte80 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and hope you will return very soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> the next time you visit us would you please share a picture of your afghan? we love pictures and love looking at everyone's work. thank you.
> 
> sam


Welcome from down under.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I
> 
> We took the afternoon off and went and saw 42 (the Jackie Robinson story - it was really good. Harrison Ford played Branch Rickey and I hope he gets the acadamy award for it as we forgot it was him - the acting by all the cast was outstanding.
> 
> Our 58th anniversary is on Sunday so the kids are taking us out to dinner tonight - they are all three working on the weekend. It is hard for us to realize it has been that long.


Happ Anniversary for Sunday. 

And i do like the sound of all the recipes so far.. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well some lovely recipes already today. I bought some quinoa the other day with no purpose in mind so I think I know what I will do soon and the scones sound wonderful. Wonder why all that freeazing etc? Never heard of doing htat for scones before. I would need to be organised! Love using sweet potato and mince is so convenient to use. The icecream pies sound delicious However will skip the Apricot Chicken- mine is much easier. I know- here it is but it has no measurements or anything which makes it hard to do.
> *APRICOT CHICKEN*
> Apricot pieces (i now use breasts but any will do)
> packet dried Frecnh Onion Soup
> ...


Yep thats the apricot chicken i know of. Yummy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely dinner out tonight with my son, daughter granddaughter Pat and I -- his wife was flying (with Air Canada) - but we had such a nice time. they are all working on our anniversary so this was a nice time with the family.
> 
> I am feeling so much better, my surgery is healing and though it shows, it is not overpowering and I think the scars will fade.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling good. Wow you are such a busy lady.. swimming 3 times a week as well? :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, it is really beginning to look that way. I got another foot of snow overnight. I can not even begin to see where to shovel from the back deck out to the driveway. My snowplow guy came with two huge snowplow trucks to get my driveway cleared out. They moved snow! hmmmm, not getting out to Mass tomorrow. I may do like the polar bears and hibernate until the ice age is over! We have had 7 months of this winter already and it is not over yet! hahahha, but then the birds will come and the leaves will pop out on the trees, and the flowers will bloom.  Hmmmm, hot summer days are not good either, too hot. So I shall burrow down inside and keep warm.  when the summer gets here I will put the air conditioning on. oh, and to get by, I will just knit! hahahah, Zoe


7 months is just too much. Surely it will be all Spring and sunshine for you very soon.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, this morning I was devastated to find our blackbirds nest laying empty on the ground. Last night my husband saw our security light come on and when he looked out he saw 2 foxes milling around under where the nest was, he chased them away but the damage was already done. It is so sad the babies were within days of leaving the nest and the parents had worked so hard feeding them. We thought the nest was safe from magpies and rooks that we see a lot of because it was only feet away from the house, we didn't expect or know that foxes would be a danger to them. The people living a few doors away from us put out food every night for the foxes, we never have but they go along all the gardens in the street, there is not a lot we can do to keep them out, wish there was. lyn x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, this morning I was devastated to find our blackbirds nest laying empty on the ground. Last night my husband saw our security light come on and when he looked out he saw 2 foxes milling around under where the nest was, he chased them away but the damage was already done. It is so sad the babies were within days of leaving the nest and the parents had worked so hard feeding them. We thought the nest was safe from magpies and rooks that we see a lot of because it was only feet away from the house, we didn't expect or know that foxes would be a danger to them. The people living a few doors away from us put out food every night for the foxes, we never have but they go along all the gardens in the street, there is not a lot we can do to keep them out, wish there was. lyn x


Oh dear, the poor things. I dont think i would like to have foxes roaming around . :-(


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, this morning I was devastated to find our blackbirds nest laying empty on the ground. Last night my husband saw our security light come on and when he looked out he saw 2 foxes milling around under where the nest was, he chased them away but the damage was already done. It is so sad the babies were within days of leaving the nest and the parents had worked so hard feeding them. We thought the nest was safe from magpies and rooks that we see a lot of because it was only feet away from the house, we didn't expect or know that foxes would be a danger to them. The people living a few doors away from us put out food every night for the foxes, we never have but they go along all the gardens in the street, there is not a lot we can do to keep them out, wish there was. lyn x


That is so sad. I never fed the foxes I did have one living in a den by the house. She was pretty,, I think the dogs chased her off. Funny she never bothered with my chickens either.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, the poor things. I dont think i would like to have foxes roaming around . :-(


I agree. We see foxes as an introduced pest who cause havoc with our lambs. I have seen shots of foxes in London getting into the kitchen through open windows, walking down the street as bold as brass. We are lucky here in that we do not have them in the heart of the city as they do in the UK. I have seen them dart across the Roe Highway only about 20 km from Perth but never in the heart of Perth. Foxes have certainly adapted to living with humans in cities. They feed from the rubbish bins and people who leave food out for them.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

What is quinoa?


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

shirley m said:


> What is quinoa?


qui·noa Noun /ˈkēnwä/
A goosefoot found in the Andes, where it was widely cultivated for its edible starchy seeds before the introduction of Old World grains
The grainlike seeds of this plant, used as food and in the production of alcoholic drinks


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, good recipes and good things happening this weekend for you and yours. It has been warm here in So. Cal. and my two granddaughters are spending this weekend with us but more than with us they are spending it in the pool. Kids have such energy! Thanks for hosting this tea party, it is always fun to read the whole thread and catch up with all the news. Speaking of the news, we have all been glued to the T.V. with all the horror in Boston and in Texas. Let's pray for kinder, gentler times.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Karen must admit I have loved watching them play in the garden in the past specialy when they brought their cubs with them. My DH has always disliked them because they leave little packages he has to clean up on the lawn. I feel differently now and will do everything i can to try and keep them out and protect any nests in our garden. Trouble is if we try and eract a barrier round where the birds are building it will prob frighten them off. I am going to build something to protect the area where the destroyed nest is though because we have found nests there b4 but usualy abandoned or we presumed they were. I have a climbing rose over an arch and it was in the rose that we have trained along the wall from this the nest was built. I am going to try putting an ornamental metal trellis about a foot in front of this, we will still be able to see through but it will make it difficult for a fox to actualy get at the nest hopefully. 
On a lighter note my cowl is almost finished and I have started a slouchy hat to match in the yarn you so generously gave me, will post a pic once they are finished. I am hoping to make the cowl a little longer if there is any yarn left form the hat, if not it is long enough to go over the head and round the neck anyway. lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> That is so sad. I never fed the foxes I did have one living in a den by the house. She was pretty,, I think the dogs chased her off. Funny she never bothered with my chickens either.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Melyn, so sorry to hear about your little birds, we have foxes here & the stuff they leave on the lawn absolutely stinks, pheww! My DGD had a lovely rabbit which they killed on the one day we were a bit late shutting him up. They didn't eat him, just broke his neck & left him, that is what I can't understand, if they had come for food it would make sense. They did the same with my neighbour's chickens one night, killed them all but never ate one. I think this is what makes so many people hate them, but they can be really beautiful to watch. I hope your idea to protect the nesting area works.
Isn't it good to have some sunshine at last?

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Karen must admit I have loved watching them play in the garden in the past specialy when they brought their cubs with them. My DH has always disliked them because they leave little packages he has to clean up on the lawn. I feel differently now and will do everything i can to try and keep them out and protect any nests in our garden. Trouble is if we try and eract a barrier round where the birds are building it will prob frighten them off. I am going to build something to protect the area where the destroyed nest is though because we have found nests there b4 but usualy abandoned or we presumed they were. I have a climbing rose over an arch and it was in the rose that we have trained along the wall from this the nest was built. I am going to try putting an ornamental metal trellis about a foot in front of this, we will still be able to see through but it will make it difficult for a fox to actualy get at the nest hopefully.
> On a lighter note my cowl is almost finished and I have started a slouchy hat to match in the yarn you so generously gave me, will post a pic once they are finished. I am hoping to make the cowl a little longer if there is any yarn left form the hat, if not it is long enough to go over the head and round the neck anyway. lyn x


It is nice to watch the foxes playing. I had bird nests in my hanging flowers one year. It was rather cute. Then the ducks laid their eggs in my comfrey plants. I have a nest in one of my sage bushes and a couple of my large pots on the deck. I am hoping the teens beagle will not get the nests this year. 
I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Charlotte, Lion Brand website has several free patterns for some really nice Afghans that are made with Size 50 needles! Really quick to make!


Thanks for that tip, my DIL and step-granddaughter have both requested afghans for Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


So glad everything went so well!! And yes you are blessed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi marianne.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wouldn't think your summers would be that long - i would be out soaking up the heat and storing it away for the long winter.
> 
> sam


We have fairly long summers, Sam, but i'm with you about soaking up the heat/sun. I told my daughter a couple of weeks ago that if summer finally gets here, I'm going to slather on sun-block and bake in the sun. She told me, no, you're not...you're going to sit inside in the air conditioning and complain about how hot it is!!! Smart aleck!!
And our winter was nothing like others are still experiencing. These old bones just do NOT like the cold weather! If it's below 60 F, I'm cold!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Wow I can 't believe another week has passed! I missed most of last week's discussions but maybe I can catch up this weekend. Great recipe Puplover. I love apricots so we will certainly prepare this one. Lots if new faces at the table! WELCOME! We love pictures too. Sam thanks so much for hosting and wonder if anyone at your house will get any sleep with 6 girls watching scary movies and having a sleepover. Happy Birthday to your DGD . Sounds like Heidi is feeling good. Has the baby been moving much?
> Happy Anniversary Designer! How wonderful to spend so many years together. You both are very special people.
> 
> I really want to take the traveling vine and wingspan workshops but free time just has not been on my side. Hopefully soon.......
> ...


I'm with you on the news, I just cannot sit and watch all the madness that is going on in this world. I know it is important for us to see what is happening, but hours spent just watching people standing by and repeating the same stories over and over again.. yet somehow keep you hanging on to watch for whatever may happen. I hope you have a glorious weekend, as you say no TV at my home also!! Hmmmm Bear on the Square festival this weekend.. that may be a good diversion :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Gwen I had the small yarn winder and it always jammed so DH found a large one online and got it for me. It works great! Last year when we were in my a favorite yarn store in Durango my DH was mesmerized by the electric yarn winder. He even took a video on his phone. It was like a baby/ husband sitter! LOL. that yarn store is a gem!


Oh I so miss Durango :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Kehinkle, say hello to San Antonio for me.
> Have a great time while you are there. We need to make arrangements to get DH's truck shipped up from SA soon.
> I miss somethings about home in San Antonio, but the humidity is NOT one of them. lol


I miss the River Walk, but most of all the Tex-Mex food, actually the good Mexican food that I found in a little out of the way place, I cannot remember the name, but OMG it was worth the trip from Dallas, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Sam you made me shiver with cold just reading your description of the weather. Thankfully I am here in Florida where it is warmer actually kind of hot


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh geeeee Sam I thought I was the only person to close those holes with thread!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

What else are you going to do with them? Surely not frog for one dropped stitch! Assuming that it is too far back to pick up. sometimes one does have to be frogged, but usually in that case you find out soon becuase the pattern is mucked up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Melyn, so sorry to hear about your little birds, we have foxes here & the stuff they leave on the lawn absolutely stinks, pheww! My DGD had a lovely rabbit which they killed on the one day we were a bit late shutting him up. They didn't eat him, just broke his neck & left him, that is what I can't understand, if they had come for food it would make sense. They did the same with my neighbour's chickens one night, killed them all but never ate one. I think this is what makes so many people hate them, but they can be really beautiful to watch. I hope your idea to protect the nesting area works.
> Isn't it good to have some sunshine at last?
> 
> Tessa


Luna does that with the birds and rabbits in the yard here. I am not happy with her at the moment she has now started digging up the gardens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I m back and not feeling like sleep just yet. My doggies lost again. First time since 1969 since they started a season with 4 losses. At least they can't lose next week- they don't play. But I did get plenty of the Wingspan done. I had it in the car and thought well I could do that at the football so I have almost finished the 6th triangle now. Only one lot of frogging needed during the football. Will post a picture soon Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep thats the apricot chicken i know of. Yummy


Do you do any other additions? Might do it soon- haven't had it for a while- but I don't think DH likes it that much and now that their are just the two of us I try to do things we both like.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Good morning Sam and everyone. It's been a busy couple of weeks. Went to an RV rally in Vicksburg, MS then in up to Starkville, MS to visit my mama. Got lots of yard work done for her. She is quite frail but in good health. She just can't take care of her large yard herself anymore. We are back home on the coast. It is quite cool here this morning 41. I am in my second cup of coffee. Been up a while and just taking it easy. 
It has been a very stressful week for our country. It does take its tole on everyone wether we are directly involved in the tragedies or not. 
It affects us all in one way or another. 
I have started a pair if socks for my mother. Toe up using the magic loop method. I also have another pair started for myself and a couple of scarves started. Finished a baby quilt and gave two other quilts started. 
The sun is shining and it's going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, this morning I was devastated to find our blackbirds nest laying empty on the ground. Last night my husband saw our security light come on and when he looked out he saw 2 foxes milling around under where the nest was, he chased them away but the damage was already done. It is so sad the babies were within days of leaving the nest and the parents had worked so hard feeding them. We thought the nest was safe from magpies and rooks that we see a lot of because it was only feet away from the house, we didn't expect or know that foxes would be a danger to them. The people living a few doors away from us put out food every night for the foxes, we never have but they go along all the gardens in the street, there is not a lot we can do to keep them out, wish there was. lyn x


How sad. As already mentione dthey are nothing but a pest here. And yes the killing for the sake of killing rather than to eat is what we hate about them here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do you do any other additions? Might do it soon- haven't had it for a while- but I don't think DH likes it that much and now that their are just the two of us I try to do things we both like.


I shall have a look for the recipe tomorrow. I have a feeling its either on the soup packet or the tin of apricot nectar??


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, it is really beginning to look that way. I got another foot of snow overnight. I can not even begin to see where to shovel from the back deck out to the driveway. My snowplow guy came with two huge snowplow trucks to get my driveway cleared out. They moved snow! hmmmm, not getting out to Mass tomorrow. I may do like the polar bears and hibernate until the ice age is over! We have had 7 months of this winter already and it is not over yet! hahahha, but then the birds will come and the leaves will pop out on the trees, and the flowers will bloom.  Hmmmm, hot summer days are not good either, too hot. So I shall burrow down inside and keep warm.  when the summer gets here I will put the air conditioning on. oh, and to get by, I will just knit! hahahah, Zoe


5, I wish I could send you sunshine and warm temps, but will send you wishes for a warm cuppa, a cozy fire and oodles of yarn to sit and knit :thumbup: (our temp this morning was 34, 2 days ago our high was 81.. :shock: :shock: )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi marianne.


Hey Sugarsugar!! Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I shall have a look for the recipe tomorrow. I have a feeling its either on the soup packet or the tin of apricot nectar??


I don't know- I'm not sure I've ever had a recipe and I made up my addditions myself. If you had some amounts it would be helpful! But enough chicken for 4, a pack of French soup and enough apricot juice to cover I guess would be what I do. And a bit extra juice if I add rice. (when I add tinned apricots I use the juice from the can.
Wonder what mango would be like, might try that actually now that we can get tinned mango. And add mango too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and everyone. It's been a busy couple of weeks. Went to an RV rally in Vicksburg, MS then in up to Starkville, MS to visit my mama. Got lots of yard work done for her. She is quite frail but in good health. She just can't take care of her large yard herself anymore. We are back home on the coast. It is quite cool here this morning 41. I am in my second cup of coffee. Been up a while and just taking it easy.
> It has been a very stressful week for our country. It does take its tole on everyone wether we are directly involved in the tragedies or not.
> It affects us all in one way or another.
> I have started a pair if socks for my mother. Toe up using the magic loop method. I also have another pair started for myself and a couple of scarves started. Finished a baby quilt and gave two other quilts started.
> The sun is shining and it's going to be a beautiful day.


Good morning Peggy, glad the sun is shining your way, it's doing the same here, just hope it warms up a bit more :wink: :wink: Sounds like you have been busy with your crafts :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't know- I'm not sure I've ever had a recipe and I made up my addditions myself. If you had some amounts it would be helpful! But enough chicken for 4, a pack of French soup and enough apricot juice to cover I guess would be what I do. And a bit extra juice if I add rice. (when I add tinned apricots I use the juice from the can.
> Wonder what mango would be like, might try that actually now that we can get tinned mango. And add mango too.


mmm that could be nice, i thought it was just a whole can of apricot nectar, pkt soup and chicken. Not sure now. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Sugarsugar!! Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup:


Am off to bed shortly, enjoy your day. If its not raining (ha ha never does here lately) i may go to a local market tomorrow morning for a bit of a look.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Am off to bed shortly, enjoy your day. If its not raining (ha ha never does here lately) i may go to a local market tomorrow morning for a bit of a look.


So sorry, I forget sometimes that we are all not right here together, LOL.. or even there together.. ROFL. So, I will wish you sweet dreams and hope the morrow is a wonder-filled day for you and yours :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> So sorry, I forget sometimes that we are all not right here together, LOL.. or even there together.. ROFL. So, I will wish you sweet dreams and hope the morrow is a wonder-filled day for you and yours :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL.  Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm that could be nice, i thought it was just a whole can of apricot nectar, pkt soup and chicken. Not sure now. :roll:


BUt depends what size tine you get (and now I think you can get it bottled so amounts different again)- and we can guarentee that other countries will have different sizes so as long aas it cover snthe chicken it is fine. The amount of apricot juice isn't that important especially if you have no rice in (which is my adjustment to the recipe to save cooking it or potoatoes. But can always throw the potatoes in the oven with the chicken. Moderate oven by the way, round 375F


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Recipes sound delicious! The apricot chicken, both recipes, really appeal to me. I really don't cook much for myself, but I do love a good recipe if the mood hits!
> 
> Still haven't started my wingspan. I hope to begin this weekend.


I made the apricot chicken last night, and it was scrumptious!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh Shirley - wishing you and your dh a happy anniversary - what a milestone. Our 48th is next month. Just realized there are pages to the tea party and not just one.

Happy to be here - and another Canadian to boot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The smallest would be me!!! Yea!! They all want socks that come up farther on the calves as well! Once they all have a pair, then I plan to make funky ones for me out of all the left overs-- afterthought heels and toes kinds!! I'm looking forward to the adventure - DH's are defnitely going to be toe up so he can try them on as I go---his are the biggest feet/shoes at size 16's. His twin is the same - my SIL and I are size 71/2 -- son is 14 - and DIL and daughter's are each size 11's. I'm going to try 2 at a time and be sure I measure/weigh the yarn used for future pairs. I hope I don't need as much as I think, but don't want to be caught short.



darowil said:


> If you do some repeats you would get away with 2 pairs from 3 skeins. And could be worth trying the smallest from one first to see how far it goes- some of them go a very long way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen as a set of instructions- you may want to PM her---there are quite a few videos on YouTube.



Pontuf said:


> I think I can convince DH to make me a swift. He has all the tools/toys to make one. Anyone have any idea where to find instructions? Bet there are some utubes out there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I am off to my 2 years old great-nephew's birthday party! It should be fun as most of the family will be there. I have to first go and exchange the shirt I got him. It was Ironman and not Spiderman! He likes Spiderman! See you all later.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and now ready to start my day, slept in today, late start. LOL, cloudy cold to me, but a good day to knit, so will be doing just that. Pray all have a blessed day/night, with only good things coming your way. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Oh Shirley - wishing you and your dh a happy anniversary - what a milestone. Our 48th is next month. Just realized there are pages to the tea party and not just one.
> 
> Happy to be here - and another Canadian to boot.


Nice to meet another Canadian - we know how to pick well, there are 3 or 4 of us maybe more. It is a great site the Tea party.

thank you for the nice wishes. one year at a time. we sometimes get up to 130 pages in a week. Sam opens a new thread every Friday afternoon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 7 months is just too much. Surely it will be all Spring and sunshine for you very soon.


Yes, 7 months is a long time for winter to be around. It is likely hanging around for another month yet! We usually only have about 5 1/2 to 6 months of winter. But somehow, everything will get all balanced out in the end! lol, 
Sam, it would be kind of nice to store up the summer heat and then let it out a little at a time over the winter when the cold and chills really set in! hahhaha, I guess I would be needing to have a discussion with the weather person. They do regulate the temperatures dont they? Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That's great to know. I know I won't post as often as some others do, but I will certainly follow along. Sam, this is great.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5, I wish I could send you sunshine and warm temps, but will send you wishes for a warm cuppa, a cozy fire and oodles of yarn to sit and knit :thumbup: (our temp this morning was 34, 2 days ago our high was 81.. :shock: :shock: )


Marianne, just a suggestion dear, you come delivery the cuppa and bring the needles -- I have plenty of yarn! hmmm, have the sunshine too, just not the warm temperatures yet! hugs, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Luna does that with the birds and rabbits in the yard here. I am not happy with her at the moment she has now started digging up the gardens.


That puppy has done so much damage, sorry to hear of this latest, maybe one day she will grow up and settle down?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That puppy has done so much damage, sorry to hear of this latest, maybe one day she will grow up and settle down?


Nana Caren,

My two dogs liked to dig in the yard too. The trainer in the obedience classes I took them to suggested that when I clean up their dog poo in the yard, I should place it in the spots where they dig. I did, and it worked like a charm! Doesn't hurt anything either!


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Charlotte and redriet - I hope you will post a picture. I am an afghan crocheter and am always loving to look at other's work.
> 
> I agree - you swear you will never make another and before you know you have another one underway. Shirley


If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


It is gorgeous - what beautiful work ! I have not yet tried an Aran, every time I see one as lovely as this I want to start one.

YOu are a wonderful knitter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


That's lovely! Can well understand how you won some kind of an award for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That is gorgeous. You have talent.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I miss the River Walk, but most of all the Tex-Mex food, actually the good Mexican food that I found in a little out of the way place, I cannot remember the name, but OMG it was worth the trip from Dallas, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm definitely with you, Marianne, about missing the Tex-Mex food although I only lived in TX for several years. And I really, really miss the little BBQ joint in TX City. Makes me sigh to think about that good food! Wish they delivered....guess VA is a little too far! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, 7 months is a long time for winter to be around. It is likely hanging around for another month yet! We usually only have about 5 1/2 to 6 months of winter. But somehow, everything will get all balanced out in the end! lol,
> Sam, it would be kind of nice to store up the summer heat and then let it out a little at a time over the winter when the cold and chills really set in! hahhaha, I guess I would be needing to have a discussion with the weather person. They do regulate the temperatures dont they? Zoe


They sure act like they control the weather, don't they!?? One of these days, the great WeatherMaker is going to slap them down for being so presumptous!!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam did anyone get any sleep last night?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen as a set of instructions- you may want to PM her---there are quite a few videos on YouTube.


I sent her an email. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


Wow!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

What a week crazy world lousy weather flooding, bombs, exploding buildings hard to sort it all out!! It was funny at work we have a lovely 85 year old English doctor still looking after some of his elderly patients and he said to us did you enjoy your spring and summer was on Wednesday I hope its a good winter next week!!! Made our day I don't think anyone has been untouched with crazy weather! Anyway I got a lousy head cold this week in recovery now and hoping that our newest granddaughter waits to come when I'm ready for her she's due today though her oringinal due was April 27 so hang on till Wednesday baby girl!! 
The apricot chicken sound good Sam I know I enjoyed the potatoes last week. Hope our week coming up isn't as crazy as this one was glad its behind us!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


Beautiful sweater-you did a wonderful job. I love Aran patterns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sleep well poledra. Hemlock Grove is good. Can't figure anything out yet. We are on the second one. We will check out Warehouse. Is it good?


I love Warehouse, it takes things in literature and history and turns them into artifacts that have powers, like Alice's Looking glass, or Edgar Allen Poe's quill and note book. Eureka's good too, watching the whole series of that one through from beginning to end with Stepmother when I'm over there, we average about 4 episodes a session. lol Keep seeing episodes we originally missed somehow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I miss the River Walk, but most of all the Tex-Mex food, actually the good Mexican food that I found in a little out of the way place, I cannot remember the name, but OMG it was worth the trip from Dallas, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!! We used to like La Tortellita in Cibolo and then there is one in Universal City that we also would go to, oh, El Toro is the name of that one, for Mexican Food. Downtown, La Metiara (sp) is good for Mexican food also, but more upscale and more expensive, where as the other two are just good food. We used to go to La Tortellita and have enchilada's at 9am because we started work at 430am, and they would humor us. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They sure act like they control the weather, don't they!?? One of these days, the great WeatherMaker is going to slap them down for being so presumptous!!
> JuneK


And slap them with a blizzard!!! lol, snow on _ their_ rooftops! and them without any snowshoes!!! lol, Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


Oh, that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, everyone, I'm caught up here and need to get somethings done. See you all back here later. 
Have a great, safe day everyone.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, 

Great day to stay in, here in CA, sun. Wish I could send some. Dry this year, not a good sign for the mountains. 
I do Apricot Pork Chops, only with a golden mushroom soup and put the canned apricots in last to warm and simmer in the sauce. 
I am forgetting dessert, got to get into summer clothes. I'll just think about the ice cream pie. 
Happy Birthday to Bailee. What a wonderful age. 
Karen


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I love reading your posts and thanks for the recipes. Going to try the Apricot Chicken soon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is gorgeous - what beautiful work ! I have not yet tried an Aran, every time I see one as lovely as this I want to start one.
> 
> YOu are a wonderful knitter.


Great work, beautiful :-D


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunny and 70 degrees here today. Tuesday, it went way above normal, reaching 85 and then on Wednesday, it was 60. During the night, it went down to mid 30's. The wind has been endless, it seems and causes a lot of problems for allergy sufferers. Do you hope the folks who are still having snow get some warm, sunny weather very soon. Knitting another top-down baby sweater ans still knitting the band (when I get to it) to attach to another baby sweater. These are for charity. Here in Texas, one is not permitted to drive their car the same day as cataract surgery because of having anesthesia via an I V.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Extremely windy today - high of about 0C. or 32 degrees F. Waters have now breached the high water levels in many areas
here today. Still a lot of snow in the bush. Supposed to have warmer weather next week again. Spring sue is taking its own sweet time this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - it's about time i am back. it was almost eleven before heidi called me for breakfast and then i came home and crawled right back into bed. i was all snuggly and warm - hickory was against my back keeping me warm - the cats were keeping my feet warm - who would want to get up right?

i'm almost afraid to see what is ahead of me - i am on page eight - just how gabby have you girls been today. lol

ok - here goes.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i should have stayed up - i would have been there for dinner.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I have just caught to the end of last weeks tea party. I didnt post any comments coz there was too much. But i did read all of it and have been thinking of you all as i did.
> 5pm Sat here and it got to 18c and sunny. Quite nice but i must admit (even though i was complaining about heat not long ago) that i am with you Sam i do prefer warmer weather. I love it around 25 to 30c. I was born in outback Queensland and moved down here when i was 4. Every winter i say .. i should be living in Queensland but i reckon it would get too hot for me and they do get their share of floods etc which i dont want. Am going to have crumbed lamb cutlets, baked potato and vegies for tea/dinner tonight, oh and gravy. Going back to page 1 to catch up


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sad - while i think foxes are a beautiful animal with that big fluffy tail - they can be destructive. you are not going to get rid of them as long as the neighbors feed them.

sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, this morning I was devastated to find our blackbirds nest laying empty on the ground. Last night my husband saw our security light come on and when he looked out he saw 2 foxes milling around under where the nest was, he chased them away but the damage was already done. It is so sad the babies were within days of leaving the nest and the parents had worked so hard feeding them. We thought the nest was safe from magpies and rooks that we see a lot of because it was only feet away from the house, we didn't expect or know that foxes would be a danger to them. The people living a few doors away from us put out food every night for the foxes, we never have but they go along all the gardens in the street, there is not a lot we can do to keep them out, wish there was. lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - i will do the same thing but without the sunblock - and heidi has told me the same thing about staying inside in the ac - she gets cheeky that way. lol

i would eventually like to be able to turn off the heat.

sam



jknappva said:


> We have fairly long summers, Sam, but i'm with you about soaking up the heat/sun. I told my daughter a couple of weeks ago that if summer finally gets here, I'm going to slather on sun-block and bake in the sun. She told me, no, you're not...you're going to sit inside in the air conditioning and complain about how hot it is!!! Smart aleck!!
> And our winter was nothing like others are still experiencing. These old bones just do NOT like the cold weather! If it's below 60 F, I'm cold!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do send some this way - still too cold.

we had really high winds the last couple of days that just pierced the bones - i didn''t go out much. one thing i did notice though was the neighbors cement block outbuilding's roof is lifted up the entire length of the building. if she isn't careful it's going to take off like a frisbee.

what do you have on the needles right now norm - maybe you could share a picture - please.

sam



norm13 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Sam you made me shiver with cold just reading your description of the weather. Thankfully I am here in Florida where it is warmer actually kind of hot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quite true - it can muck up a pattern - however - with the wingspan there is no problem and there are so many sts that they are easy to miss. i can go back five or six rows but that is my limit to picking up dropped sts.

sam



darowil said:


> What else are you going to do with them? Surely not frog for one dropped stitch! Assuming that it is too far back to pick up. sometimes one does have to be frogged, but usually in that case you find out soon becuase the pattern is mucked up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm looking forward to it darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> I m back and not feeling like sleep just yet. My doggies lost again. First time since 1969 since they started a season with 4 losses. At least they can't lose next week- they don't play. But I did get plenty of the Wingspan done. I had it in the car and thought well I could do that at the football so I have almost finished the 6th triangle now. Only one lot of frogging needed during the football. Will post a picture soon Sam.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, just a suggestion dear, you come delivery the cuppa and bring the needles -- I have plenty of yarn! hmmm, have the sunshine too, just not the warm temperatures yet! hugs, Zoe


That sounds wonderful Zoe :thumbup: If only I could get someone to take care of mom I'd be there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm definitely with you, Marianne, about missing the Tex-Mex food although I only lived in TX for several years. And I really, really miss the little BBQ joint in TX City. Makes me sigh to think about that good food! Wish they delivered....guess VA is a little too far! LOL!
> JuneK


I wish they could deliver!!! I'd go for either one but some good Texas beef brisket would be awesome right now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!! We used to like La Tortellita in Cibolo and then there is one in Universal City that we also would go to, oh, El Toro is the name of that one, for Mexican Food. Downtown, La Metiara (sp) is good for Mexican food also, but more upscale and more expensive, where as the other two are just good food. We used to go to La Tortellita and have enchilada's at 9am because we started work at 430am, and they would humor us. lol


I made specialty ice creams for many of the restaurants in SA, would spend a few days discussing with chefs their menus and so forth, I got really spoiled to great dinning and most of the meals were comped :wink: Mango was my most requested, but I'd find a few that wanted cactus, jalapeno and several I made Chulah? the hot sauce brand, LOL.. I do miss that job, but they sold out to a major brand, we delivered to SA, Houston, Austin and all over the Dallas Metro and we had several places in New Orleans also, I LOVED when I "had" to go to NO to talk with chefs, ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> That sounds wonderful Zoe :thumbup: If only I could get someone to take care of mom I'd be there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hahaah, bring her with you! and C would need to come too in order to keep her eye on things! awe, heck, just bring the household! and the son that can make those cookies!!! oh, and the one who can eat them too!!!! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahaah, bring her with you! and C would need to come too in order to keep her eye on things! awe, heck, just bring the household! and the son that can make those cookies!!! oh, and the one who can eat them too!!!! Zoe


LOL... that would be a trip for sure!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back peggy - it does sound as though you have been busy - hope today is perfect and you get lots of knitting done.

sam



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and everyone. It's been a busy couple of weeks. Went to an RV rally in Vicksburg, MS then in up to Starkville, MS to visit my mama. Got lots of yard work done for her. She is quite frail but in good health. She just can't take care of her large yard herself anymore. We are back home on the coast. It is quite cool here this morning 41. I am in my second cup of coffee. Been up a while and just taking it easy.
> It has been a very stressful week for our country. It does take its tole on everyone wether we are directly involved in the tragedies or not.
> It affects us all in one way or another.
> I have started a pair if socks for my mother. Toe up using the magic loop method. I also have another pair started for myself and a couple of scarves started. Finished a baby quilt and gave two other quilts started.
> The sun is shining and it's going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this yoyoing of temperature really bothers my hands - wish it would just pick out a temperature and stick with it. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> 5, I wish I could send you sunshine and warm temps, but will send you wishes for a warm cuppa, a cozy fire and oodles of yarn to sit and knit :thumbup: (our temp this morning was 34, 2 days ago our high was 81.. :shock: :shock: )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party grannypeg - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week with a new knitting tea party beginning on friday at five - so we are hoping you join us as often as possible - we always have plenty of fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Oh Shirley - wishing you and your dh a happy anniversary - what a milestone. Our 48th is next month. Just realized there are pages to the tea party and not just one.
> 
> Happy to be here - and another Canadian to boot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how tall is your husband and son?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The smallest would be me!!! Yea!! They all want socks that come up farther on the calves as well! Once they all have a pair, then I plan to make funky ones for me out of all the left overs-- afterthought heels and toes kinds!! I'm looking forward to the adventure - DH's are defnitely going to be toe up so he can try them on as I go---his are the biggest feet/shoes at size 16's. His twin is the same - my SIL and I are size 71/2 -- son is 14 - and DIL and daughter's are each size 11's. I'm going to try 2 at a time and be sure I measure/weigh the yarn used for future pairs. I hope I don't need as much as I think, but don't want to be caught short.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary shirley - that's a long time with one man. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Nice to meet another Canadian - we know how to pick well, there are 3 or 4 of us maybe more. It is a great site the Tea party.
> 
> thank you for the nice wishes. one year at a time. we sometimes get up to 130 pages in a week. Sam opens a new thread every Friday afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like you avatar grannypeg - is that you trying to stare down the horse?

sam



Grannypeg said:


> That's great to know. I know I won't post as often as some others do, but I will certainly follow along. Sam, this is great.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Harmanns BBQ in Cibolo is really good. And if you make it out to Gruene, (where George Strait got his start playing in the dance hall), the Gristmill is our absolutely favorite restraunt ever, never had a bad meal there and that's saying something with as often as we've gone there.
> He drives a 54 ft out of Scottsbluff for a small company, U And U Trucking. Every so often he hooks up a flatbed to haul something railroad related, like wheels or motors, but usually it's to the Coka Cola plant in Denver, or the Celestial Tea in Boulder and stuff like that, the other day it was Guinness that he took to KS, don't know what the load is today/tomorrow.


Went to the Gristmill several years ago with my aunt and uncle who live near there. Sadly, my aunt passed away a year ago. She was a tiny dynamo. Her dauvhter died of kidney failure and about a year later the daughter's husband died, leaving two sons in their late teens/early twenties. Have to look up the bbq place and see how far I will be from it. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater and i am so impressed with the pattern - don't think i would try that one. i bet he enjoys wearing it. i wpuld never take it off. lol

sam



truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did pontuf - if fact i didn't get up to stay up until almost three o'clock this afternoon.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam did anyone get any sleep last night?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think fruit like apricots and peaches taste so good after they have been in the oven - it really brings out the sugar sweetness in them.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam,
> 
> Great day to stay in, here in CA, sun. Wish I could send some. Dry this year, not a good sign for the mountains.
> I do Apricot Pork Chops, only with a golden mushroom soup and put the canned apricots in last to warm and simmer in the sauce.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tourlady522 - thank you so much for stopping by - we trust you had a great time and will return very soon - we'll be here with fresh tea and an empty chair for you so don't be long - we'll be looking for you.

sam



tourlady522 said:


> I love reading your posts and thanks for the recipes. Going to try the Apricot Chicken soon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day, all. Got my laundry done, nails done and had lunch with DD2 and her family. Then walked around the mall. 

Wound two of the hanks I got in Minneapolis without using a swift, chair or knees. Just put it out in a circle on my bed and very carefully pulled it from the circle while winding it around a paper towel tube. Tangled a bit near the end but not too bad. Have a crocheted bib almost done. 

I'm sleepy but don't want to take a nap. Need to be able to drive tomorrow and getting in the habit of napping in the p.m. won't be good.

Hope everyone is doing okay. Talk to you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH is 6'5" as is his identical twin and DS is 6'3" and DIL and daughters are 5'11" ---- I'm short at 5'6". Doctor said DGS is in the 99th percentile - and DGD is in the 80th percentile so all very tall. A funny story, we were all lined up in church for one of the holy days and our two sons-in-laws - one who was 6'3 and one who was 6'7" - were with us. A fellow religious education teacher was behind me and told me that I looked like I was standing in a hole and I should stand on the kneeler!!



thewren said:


> how tall is your husband and son?
> 
> sam


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Since some of you are yearning for TX-Mex food that you miss, perhaps this recipe will give you a bit of back in TX feeling. I just copied it from a recipe email place that is sent to me, so I haven't tried it, but it does sound as if it might be good. Here goes:

Backed Crunchy Taco Casserole

1 lb. ground beef or turkey
1 (14.5oz) can petite diced tomatoes, drained
1 packet taco seasoning
1 cup cheese, divided
1/4 cup Salsa verde (La Costena Brand)
15 crunchy taco shells
Shredded lettuce, tomatoes, cilantro, sour cream, guacamole, lime juice to top (all or whatever ones you choose)

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
2. Brown and drain meat.
3. Stir tomatoes, seasoning, 1/2 cup cheese and salsa into meat.
4. Arrange taco shells standing up in a 9x13" pan. Fill each shell with the meat mixture, dividing equally until all the meat is used.
5. Sprinkle remaining 1/2 cup of cheese over the tops of the filled tacos and bake for 15-20 minutes. Cheese will be melted and the meat hot.
6. Top with shredded lettuce, tomatoes, cilantro, sour cream, guacamole and lime juice. (NOTE: She states that not all salsas are the same and suggests this particular brand.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Note to self----make poached pears for dinner with the family next week-end. Here's a recipe for poached pears!! Talk about heavenly warm fruit!!

http://wine.about.com/od/howwineismade/r/poachedpears.htm

I've made these several times - once it was as a salad course with pomegranate seeds on a bed of greens - once as a dessert with white wine and vanilla sitting on a vanilla custard - and once for a fancy tea with my fellow breast cancer survivor friends. I served it whole in a brandy snifter glass filled with sangria and chopped apples/limes/lemons and more raw pears. They are so easy to make and so very impressive---especially the ones that turn red.



thewren said:


> i think fruit like apricots and peaches taste so good after they have been in the oven - it really brings out the sugar sweetness in them.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully you are high enough that you will stay dry grannypeg.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Extremely windy today - high of about 0C. or 32 degrees F. Waters have now breached the high water levels in many areas
> here today. Still a lot of snow in the bush. Supposed to have warmer weather next week again. Spring sue is taking its own sweet time this year.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> this yoyoing of temperature really bothers my hands - wish it would just pick out a temperature and stick with it. lol
> 
> sam


I agree, my hands are bad too, so I'm with you.LOL LOl


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> DH's cataract surgery went very quickly. To Hospital 7:30 A.M. - operation 8:30 - leave hospital 9:45. Return for check at 3:00P.M. all well. He could see so well; he drove home from the hospital. As we live in Canada, all this plus the doctor's appointments, follow up to come and prescriptions; NO CHARGE.
> We are blessed.


Glad your DH's eye surgery went well! I admire Canada's health care coverage for its citizens. I am so fortunate to have good insurance which mostly paid over half a mil for my leukemia care and bone marrow transplant last year. I cannot even imagine having to deal with cancer without insurance. So I have to give a "thumb's up" to Canada! I am doing well now and am very thankful for a donor/hero!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wish they could deliver!!! I'd go for either one but some good Texas beef brisket would be awesome right now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My mouth is watering...we're making each other suffer!!
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam; that's our peke-tzu (pekingese - shitzu cross) meeting our mare. They were sizing each other up so to speak.
Ended up being great company for one another The dog was a rescue and so was the horse. She was off Woodbine Racetrack here in Ontario. We got a few very nice foals from her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - i should let good enough alone - i couldn't see where i commented - thought i was wrong - i think i need to go back to bed. i was sorry though - i just need to look closer.

cute lookiing dog. we have a barn - used to have a horse - i would like to have another one and it would be a rescue - just something to take care of - give me a reason to get up in the morning. don't think i can talk heidi into it though.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thanks Sam; that's our peke-tzu (pekingese - shitzu cross) meeting our mare. They were sizing each other up so to speak.
> Ended up being great company for one another The dog was a rescue and so was the horse. She was off Woodbine Racetrack here in Ontario. We got a few very nice foals from her.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh Sam, no offense taken - thought you were being comical. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

The Aran sweater is outstanding. Congratulations on a job well done.

Looking at MRI, endoscopy and colonoscopy in next week. Yikes. Breathe, give myself space, play, walk the dogs. Get centered as I can't control procedures or results.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The recipes sound wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> The Aran sweater is outstanding. Congratulations on a job well done.
> 
> Looking at MRI, endoscopy and colonoscopy in next week. Yikes. Breathe, give myself space, play, walk the dogs. Get centered as I can't control procedures or results.


Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> The Aran sweater is outstanding. Congratulations on a job well done.
> 
> Looking at MRI, endoscopy and colonoscopy in next week. Yikes. Breathe, give myself space, play, walk the dogs. Get centered as I can't control procedures or results.


Pray healing and great results on test.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of soothing energy sassafras - all will be well - you know the ktp has your back.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> The Aran sweater is outstanding. Congratulations on a job well done.
> 
> Looking at MRI, endoscopy and colonoscopy in next week. Yikes. Breathe, give myself space, play, walk the dogs. Get centered as I can't control procedures or results.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i am still trying to catch up, the memorial for my sister is this coming sat. so much to be done. i pop on and read often, and read on my kindle where ever i am, just not commenting. sass, i hope all the tests turn out ok, prayers for you and others, sam, i thought of you the other day, on some show a dad and daughter brought their labradoodle on, they have him trimmed to look like a lion, he was so precious. just a big o baby, and you could tell, he thought he was the cats meow. had the most loveable face. if i was getting another pup and a big one, i would concider those.
food as usual sounds yummy. everyone i thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers, we are slowly coming to grasps that jade is in a better place, once the memorial is over i think we will get back to more normal. on a better note, dad is doing so well, i have seen him several days in a row now,cousins were in from Kalamazoo, MI and we had some good visits in dads room at N. home. i will continue reading on, eventually i will be gabbing non stop again. later and love to all


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am knitting placemats for DL have 2 completed but not finished will wait until i have all 6 done before i complete them . I will then try to post pics. I hope you get some warmth up there sam It was cloudy all day here but never rained. We could use some more rain. All of the recipes looked very good today. Do not know if I will make them my husband and I cook very little anymore. Nothing taste good, I should lose weight but it seems to like my body Well enough chit chat time for bed Good Night see you all tomorrow


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i am still trying to catch up, the memorial for my sister is this coming sat. so much to be done. i pop on and read often, and read on my kindle where ever i am, just not commenting. sass, i hope all the tests turn out ok, prayers for you and others, sam, i thought of you the other day, on some show a dad and daughter brought their labradoodle on, they have him trimmed to look like a lion, he was so precious. just a big o baby, and you could tell, he thought he was the cats meow. had the most loveable face. if i was getting another pup and a big one, i would concider those.
> food as usual sounds yummy. everyone i thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers, we are slowly coming to grasps that jade is in a better place, once the memorial is over i think we will get back to more normal. on a better note, dad is doing so well, i have seen him several days in a row now,cousins were in from Kalamazoo, MI and we had some good visits in dads room at N. home. i will continue reading on, eventually i will be gabbing non stop again. later and love to all


Right back at you, BIG HUG, and pray just for you and your family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those that keep track this is National Pineapple Upside-Down Cake Day. you need to go here to see a nifty idea for making just two at a time - a rather lite desert or snack.

sam

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/little-pineapple-upside-down-cakes/a7a250db-723f-44a4-86f7-2b777852e3a7/?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_04_20_2013


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> for those that keep track this is National Pineapple Upside-Down Cake Day. you need to go here to see a nifty idea for making just two at a time - a rather lite desert or snack.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/little-pineapple-upside-down-cakes/a7a250db-723f-44a4-86f7-2b777852e3a7/?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_04_20_2013


Well I will have a great desert tomorrow. Thanks Sam. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and if you want to practice your short rows on a really cute and different dishrag look here.

sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Citrus-Slice-Dishcloths-from-Bernat/ml/1


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to stop knitting. Hands are tired, pray all have a restful night/day, enjoy your tomorrow, my it be blessed with good weather, and happiness. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> and if you want to practice your short rows on a really cute and different dishrag look here.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Citrus-Slice-Dishcloths-from-Bernat/ml/1


Thanks I will


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different. I am wondering whether the leaves were sewn on or crochet sc on after? do you think they might have done the basic wingspan and then added the veins later?


hmmm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is different - too bad the person didn't publish a pattern for it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

hello, i hope everyone is having a good weekend. Its 12.15pm Sunday and 20c and sunny. Perfect.  Last night it got down to 4c !! and in Ballarat (about an hour from here) it was 0.2c !!! Good grief. And still no rain. Are you sending any our way Darowil? Darowil gets the weather about 2 days before me, so usuallly what they get we follow.  
Well i did go to a market here this morning, but all i got was some potatoes, a computer game (fishdom 3, it is a match3 game) and a bacon sandwich which was very good. But it was a nice morning. Catching up with a couple of friends for cuppa later on.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Finished the bib. I put buttons on it. Yeah, I know. But the person getting this has had a few children and she always has the option of taking the buttons off. I couldn't get the yarn ones to look right. Pattern is from 1-2-3 crochet magazine. Used almost the whole hank of blue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and if you want to practice your short rows on a really cute and different dishrag look here.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Citrus-Slice-Dishcloths-from-Bernat/ml/1


I just had a look at that and you know what? I just may have a go, sorry to say i have NEVER made one.... am i the only one on here that hasnt? 
Darriowill.... can i ask you what wool would you use for that that i can get somewhere in our shops.?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - i should have stayed up - i would have been there for dinner.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, i must admit it was YUMMY.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different. I am wondering whether the leaves were sewn on or crochet sc on after? do you think they might have done the basic wingspan and then added the veins later?
> hmmm.


This really peaked my interest so I did a bit of looking around the wingspan scarf pattern on the Ravelry. here is what I found about this wingspan scarf knitted up by LanArta, and I copied it here.
"LanArta has produced some stunning designs using the Knit Swing method. a unique technique of short row knitting, called Swing-Knitting
Why this name? 
Thats because it swings - and I use a lot of musical terms to describe it.
The main technique is doing a start short row with always the same amount of stitches (the melody width) and move it, using a mathematical sequence of numbers (the knitting melody) for each short row field (stanza) of your work. This knitting melody can be 1,2,3,4,5 or any math sequence you invent, and you follow it throughout the whole work.
There are two types of stanzas - both follow a similar construction but move in different directions. We use light and dark safety pins as landmarks, showing us the exact point in the row where we turned our work. 
It really gets exciting when you combine these two types of stanzas in full Swing-Knitting! There are some rules to learn and follow, and like magic in the end all your short rows are completed and the knitting is straight again."

There is some more on Ravelry about this and I think there is a workshop there on how to do this type of knitting.

Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I shall have a look for the recipe tomorrow. I have a feeling its either on the soup packet or the tin of apricot nectar??


There is a recipe for it on the soup pkt. 
2 tblspsns oil, 4 chicken breast fillets, 1 pkt french onion soup, 
1 tin 415ml can apricot nectar, 1 can 425g apricot halves.
Heat oil in frying pan and brown chicken. Add soup mix and nectar and stir well. Cover and simmer for 10 mins. Stir in apricot halves and reheat. Serve with rice. OR Place all ingredients into a casserole dish cover and bake for an hour and half.

I am sure i did it in the casserole, and i cut the chicken into cubes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Sunny and 70 degrees here today. Tuesday, it went way above normal, reaching 85 and then on Wednesday, it was 60. During the night, it went down to mid 30's. The wind has been endless, it seems and causes a lot of problems for allergy sufferers. Do you hope the folks who are still having snow get some warm, sunny weather very soon. Knitting another top-down baby sweater ans still knitting the band (when I get to it) to attach to another baby sweater. These are for charity. Here in Texas, one is not permitted to drive their car the same day as cataract surgery because of having anesthesia via an I V.


Actually that would be the case here as well, after the sedation they would not be allowed to drive for 24 hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There is a recipe for it on the soup pkt.
> 2 tblspsns oil, 4 chicken breast fillets, 1 pkt french onion soup,
> 1 tin 415ml can apricot nectar, 1 can 425g apricot halves.
> Heat oil in frying pan and brown chicken. Add soup mix and nectar and stir well. Cover and simmer for 10 mins. Stir in apricot halves and reheat. Serve with rice. OR Place all ingredients into a casserole dish cover and bake for an hour and half.
> ...


I do mine in the oven and don't brown the chicken first and put the whole breast in (well I woul dprobably cut it in half and use tow depending on the size of the breast but usually half a one is enough.
Just noticed this one as I posted my last one.
But won't be finishing as I need to go down and make some muffins- my two are both taking cake for the family do this afternoon so I thought we neeeded something savoury. Had been going to just take drink till MAryanne said she had bought a cake and Vicky had already told us she was doing the cake. Not happy Jan when Maryanne told me what she had done I must admit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> The Aran sweater is outstanding. Congratulations on a job well done.
> 
> Looking at MRI, endoscopy and colonoscopy in next week. Yikes. Breathe, give myself space, play, walk the dogs. Get centered as I can't control procedures or results.


take care - prayers that things go well. such a worry - but we will all have your back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you mountains of soothing energy sassafras - all will be well - you know the ktp has your back.
> 
> sam


Ditto...


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm getting back into my knitting after a slight hiatus. Starting with some scrubbies, dish cloths, and a purse for a 10-year-old friend. Also, just saw a video from Emi for a neat hobo purse, so I might try it, too. 

So, "thewren," Defiance, Ohio, is a real place, huh? Only heard of it on "Scandal." Love that show. It is Scandalous! So much intrigue. So many relationships. So much going on. Wonder if Defiance really did swing an election? hmmm?

How big a town is Defiance? Hope you enjoy living there. I like my small town, too, down here in South Carolina. Don't like the politics around here though. I guess even paradise has its drawbacks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i am still trying to catch up, the memorial for my sister is this coming sat. so much to be done. i pop on and read often, and read on my kindle where ever i am, just not commenting. sass, i hope all the tests turn out ok, prayers for you and others, sam, i thought of you the other day, on some show a dad and daughter brought their labradoodle on, they have him trimmed to look like a lion, he was so precious. just a big o baby, and you could tell, he thought he was the cats meow. had the most loveable face. if i was getting another pup and a big one, i would concider those.
> food as usual sounds yummy. everyone i thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers, we are slowly coming to grasps that jade is in a better place, once the memorial is over i think we will get back to more normal. on a better note, dad is doing so well, i have seen him several days in a row now,cousins were in from Kalamazoo, MI and we had some good visits in dads room at N. home. i will continue reading on, eventually i will be gabbing non stop again. later and love to all


Take care, am glad your dad is doing good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i am still trying to catch up, the memorial for my sister is this coming sat. so much to be done. i pop on and read often, and read on my kindle where ever i am, just not commenting. sass, i hope all the tests turn out ok, prayers for you and others, sam, i thought of you the other day, on some show a dad and daughter brought their labradoodle on, they have him trimmed to look like a lion, he was so precious. just a big o baby, and you could tell, he thought he was the cats meow. had the most loveable face. if i was getting another pup and a big one, i would concider those.
> food as usual sounds yummy. everyone i thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers, we are slowly coming to grasps that jade is in a better place, once the memorial is over i think we will get back to more normal. on a better note, dad is doing so well, i have seen him several days in a row now,cousins were in from Kalamazoo, MI and we had some good visits in dads room at N. home. i will continue reading on, eventually i will be gabbing non stop again. later and love to all


so nice to see your post. I was wondering how everything was going. you have had a heavy few months. She is in a better place, - glad your Dad is doing so much better. looking forward to seeying you back permanently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finished the bib. I put buttons on it. Yeah, I know. But the person getting this has had a few children and she always has the option of taking the buttons off. I couldn't get the yarn ones to look right. Pattern is from 1-2-3 crochet magazine. Used almost the whole hank of blue.


Oh my Kathy that is just too cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm looking forward to it darowil.
> 
> sam


And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


wow darowil -- great scarf -- like your color scheme. nice job girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It is SUnday here now Sirley so I will wish you and hubby a wondeful anniversary - and many more still to come.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> wow darowil -- great scarf -- like your color scheme. nice job girl.


My colour schme is all the work of the yarn.

Dread to think how many new pages I will have when I get back- they are being posted at ta great rate. I like being on when others are too, but I just can't stay.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lots to catch up on after being gone today.
Everyone has been very buys and hope everyone has a nice evening.
Will keep good thoughts coming for all.
Our day of visiting parents turned out to be a little more, father-in-law ended up in the ER. This morning, had been sick all night with a terrible stomach flu making its way around our area. He is home resting tonight and is suppose to drink water and more water and I hope we all got that through to him. Worry so about him and the rest.
We had sun all day but with all the snow our temps just can't climb up to where they should be.
The talk of the Mexican food makes me hungry. 
Better start thinking of bed. Will catch up in the morning.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sweater is wonderful, very beautifully done.

Bib is cute, I love the pocket, buttons and collar, very nice.

Love the yarn you used for your wingspan Darowil, lovely job.

Sassy prayers and healing thoughts coming your way.

Have been busy today cooking trying to get ahead and freeze some things for the bad weeks. Did manage to get some knitting done and a little reading. DS2 and DGS were here part of the day, put a couple new games on his kindle. Shapes, letters, counting etc he thinks they are great fun which is good. He just turned 3 and can count to 13 and knows his letters, colors and shapes. Amazing how early they learn things. 

Going to watch Lincoln with DH. Shirley congrats to you and DH on anniversary. Prayers and hugs to all!


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Good afternoon Sam and everyone. Friday at last, just got home from work and hoping to have time this weekend to finish the Navaho Afghan.)
> 
> Is that the one that you crochet one or two rows of one color and leave a long end that makes a fringe up the sides of the Afghan??
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is SUnday here now Sirley so I will wish you and hubby a wondeful anniversary - and many more still to come.


Thanks darowil. we only knew each other 3 days. we have been through a lot together and it still gets better each day. I realize how lucky I am. He is my rock. Shirley


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

I have just had a bit of a shock. A friend gave me 200 grams of mohair fleece she had dyed herself but then did not feel confident enough to spin it herself. It did look a bit nasty and twisted but this was due to the fact that she had not rinsed the dye out enough. She dyed it using food colouring. It was shades of blue. I was not combing or carding the fleece, it was pulling apart in my hands and I was pre drafting it ready to spin, I just had one question. What shall I ply it with, silk or merino? I tried to buy some silk/merino myself from Sals Wool Den but they did not have the correct shades of blue. No worry I will dye some white merino/silk roving, using food colouring. Ok, about an hour ago I went to get the mohair, I had left it in a Coles plastic bag on the dining room table. It was gone. I hunted the house trying to find where I had put it. Then I asked my husband if he had seen it, of course he replied in the negative. So, next question, did he see a plastic bag on the dining room table. "Yes", he replied, "I threw it in the bin". He then went off his brain because I was "rooting around in the rubbish bin like an idiot". His words, not mine. "Leave it there woman, buy some more". And he stood guard over the bin so I could not look. Well he grew tired of standing there so I swooped. Thankfully I found it, near the top, I have my mohair again. I cannot 'buy some more' because this was given to me by a friend and although I could track down a mohair fleece it would not be pre dyed.

It is a good job the rubbish man had not called since he dumped it there. I asked him if he did not think to look inside the bag before he threw it in the rubbish bin and he replied that it felt light and he assumed that it was just another plastic bag inside.

Now, the big question. Who wants one pre used, slightly daffy, ex husband. I have one going for free at the moment. Any takers? No, I thought as much, so it looks as if I am stuck with him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


Awesome Darowil


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Hilary what a story! I have a DH that sometimes does stuff like that too. Thank goodness you found the mohair!



Hilary Olive said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock. A friend gave me 200 grams of mohair fleece she had dyed herself but then did not feel confident enough to spin it herself. It did look a bit nasty and twisted but this was due to the fact that she had not rinsed the dye out enough. She dyed it using food colouring. It was shades of blue. I was not combing or carding the fleece, it was pulling apart in my hands and I was pre drafting it ready to spin, I just had one question. What shall I ply it with, silk or merino? I tried to buy some silk/merino myself from Sals Wool Den but they did not have the correct shades of blue. No worry I will dye some white merino/silk roving, using food colouring. Ok, about an hour ago I went to get the mohair, I had left it in a Coles plastic bag on the dining room table. It was gone. I hunted the house trying to find where I had put it. Then I asked my husband if he had seen it, of course he replied in the negative. So, next question, did he see a plastic bag on the dining room table. "Yes", he replied, "I threw it in the bin". He then went off his brain because I was "rooting around in the rubbish bin like an idiot". His words, not mine. "Leave it there woman, buy some more". And he stood guard over the bin so I could not look. Well he grew tired of standing there so I swooped. Thankfully I found it, near the top, I have my mohair again. I cannot 'buy some more' because this was given to me by a friend and although I could track down a mohair fleece it would not be pre dyed.
> 
> It is a good job the rubbish man had not called since he dumped it there. I asked him if he did not think to look inside the bag before he threw it in the rubbish bin and he replied that it felt light and he assumed that it was just another plastic bag inside.
> 
> Now, the big question. Who wants one pre used, slightly daffy, ex husband. I have one going for free at the moment. Any takers? No, I thought as much, so it looks as if I am stuck with him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kathy - think i can recreate that knitwise. great bib.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Finished the bib. I put buttons on it. Yeah, I know. But the person getting this has had a few children and she always has the option of taking the buttons off. I couldn't get the yarn ones to look right. Pattern is from 1-2-3 crochet magazine. Used almost the whole hank of blue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are going to use if for a dishrag it would be best to use cotton - at least that has been my experience.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I just had a look at that and you know what? I just may have a go, sorry to say i have NEVER made one.... am i the only one on here that hasnt?
> Darriowill.... can i ask you what wool would you use for that that i can get somewhere in our shops.?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow zoe - sounds like an interesting way to knit.

sam

thanks for looking it up.



5mmdpns said:


> This really peaked my interest so I did a bit of looking around the wingspan scarf pattern on the Ravelry. here is what I found about this wingspan scarf knitted up by LanArta, and I copied it here.
> "LanArta has produced some stunning designs using the Knit Swing method. a unique technique of short row knitting, called Swing-Knitting
> Why this name?
> Thats because it swings - and I use a lot of musical terms to describe it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitnewbie - welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a find time and a good cup of tea. we are hear all week and hope you will join us again real soon - always room for one more at the table - we'll be looking for you.

defiance - northwest ohio - 16,000 mostly contented souls - i know nothing about scandle - never have watched it. don't think we ever came anywhere near throwing an election.

sam



Knitnewbie said:


> I'm getting back into my knitting after a slight hiatus. Starting with some scrubbies, dish cloths, and a purse for a 10-year-old friend. Also, just saw a video from Emi for a neat hobo purse, so I might try it, too.
> 
> So, "thewren," Defiance, Ohio, is a real place, huh? Only heard of it on "Scandal." Love that show. It is Scandalous! So much intrigue. So many relationships. So much going on. Wonder if Defiance really did swing an election? hmmm?
> 
> How big a town is Defiance? Hope you enjoy living there. I like my small town, too, down here in South Carolina. Don't like the politics around here though. I guess even paradise has its drawbacks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - that is lovely - i love the yarn - i want some just like it. where do i buy it. that wingspan is outstanding. if you wear it to the footy maybe you will win.

sam



darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gerbear - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we sure enjoyed having you and hope you will return very soon - we always have a empty place at the table and tea under the cosy - we'll be looking for you.

sam

i was hoping she would post a picture - maybe she will.



Gerbear said:


> Charlotte80 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon Sam and everyone. Friday at last, just got home from work and hoping to have time this weekend to finish the Navaho Afghan.)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in time - probably a long time - you will laugh about this.

sam



Hilary Olive said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock. A friend gave me 200 grams of mohair fleece she had dyed herself but then did not feel confident enough to spin it herself. It did look a bit nasty and twisted but this was due to the fact that she had not rinsed the dye out enough. She dyed it using food colouring. It was shades of blue. I was not combing or carding the fleece, it was pulling apart in my hands and I was pre drafting it ready to spin, I just had one question. What shall I ply it with, silk or merino? I tried to buy some silk/merino myself from Sals Wool Den but they did not have the correct shades of blue. No worry I will dye some white merino/silk roving, using food colouring. Ok, about an hour ago I went to get the mohair, I had left it in a Coles plastic bag on the dining room table. It was gone. I hunted the house trying to find where I had put it. Then I asked my husband if he had seen it, of course he replied in the negative. So, next question, did he see a plastic bag on the dining room table. "Yes", he replied, "I threw it in the bin". He then went off his brain because I was "rooting around in the rubbish bin like an idiot". His words, not mine. "Leave it there woman, buy some more". And he stood guard over the bin so I could not look. Well he grew tired of standing there so I swooped. Thankfully I found it, near the top, I have my mohair again. I cannot 'buy some more' because this was given to me by a friend and although I could track down a mohair fleece it would not be pre dyed.
> 
> It is a good job the rubbish man had not called since he dumped it there. I asked him if he did not think to look inside the bag before he threw it in the rubbish bin and he replied that it felt light and he assumed that it was just another plastic bag inside.
> 
> Now, the big question. Who wants one pre used, slightly daffy, ex husband. I have one going for free at the moment. Any takers? No, I thought as much, so it looks as if I am stuck with him.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my Hilary what a story! I have a DH that sometimes does stuff like that too. Thank goodness you found the mohair!


Just arrived at the tea party and, working backwards thru' the posts, saw this and started to giggle. I can just picture it! DH standing guard over the rubbish bin....... Thanks for your account, and so glad you found your mohair before it was trashed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> and if you want to practice your short rows on a really cute and different dishrag look here.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Citrus-Slice-Dishcloths-from-Bernat/ml/1


Thank you Sam, this looks very appealing, and I MUST try some short row soon!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different. I am wondering whether the leaves were sewn on or crochet sc on after? do you think they might have done the basic wingspan and then added the veins later?
> 
> hmmm.


This one is very clever. It looks quite complicated but very attractive. But I'm not skilled enough to be able to 'read' the knitting, so its over to all the more experienced folk for the answers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It almost looks like stained glass - and there's definitely a pattern for the leaves, but I'm not sure about the veining---I think it was done afterwards...but it sure is pretty. Is there any contact information for the knitter?

P.S. Saw the later post....someday will have to check out that thread...have enough to keep me content with my knitting for awhile.



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different. I am wondering whether the leaves were sewn on or crochet sc on after? do you think they might have done the basic wingspan and then added the veins later?
> 
> hmmm.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different. I am wondering whether the leaves were sewn on or crochet sc on after? do you think they might have done the basic wingspan and then added the veins later?
> 
> hmmm.


Found this on Ravelry projects
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/LanArta/wingspan-2


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal hope the memorial service went well and that it was a valuable time. And htat things begin to settle down now, good that you have nore time now to see your father and that he is better at least for now.

Sassafras hope the next week is not too horrid for you, anfd that the results of ht etests are good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> hello, i hope everyone is having a good weekend. Its 12.15pm Sunday and 20c and sunny. Perfect.  Last night it got down to 4c !! and in Ballarat (about an hour from here) it was 0.2c !!! Good grief. And still no rain. Are you sending any our way Darowil? Darowil gets the weather about 2 days before me, so usuallly what they get we follow.
> Well i did go to a market here this morning, but all i got was some potatoes, a computer game (fishdom 3, it is a match3 game) and a bacon sandwich which was very good. But it was a nice morning. Catching up with a couple of friends for cuppa later on.


Well we have had the rain today around 20mm (4/5 inch) and maximum of around 17C (63F). It was great waking up this morning and hearing rain falling- and rained on and off all day. Our first wintery day and I have loved it. So sugarsugar you should get some soon- and it could be cold for you as you seem to be colder than us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just had a look at that and you know what? I just may have a go, sorry to say i have NEVER made one.... am i the only one on here that hasnt?
> Darriowill.... can i ask you what wool would you use for that that i can get somewhere in our shops.?


As dishcloth you really need to use cotton, and not a lot of that around. Bendigo do cotton- infact I have some that I intend at some point to try for dishcloths. But unless you want it for somthing else 200gm is a lot to get especially of the white. I think Spotlight have some, which are at least mainly cotton which I assume would work as well. But dishcloths are not something that have tended to be made here. Yesterday at the Handknitters Guild there was a knitted cloth in th ekitchen- don't know who provides the clothes so it may have come from one of the members.
I have got some cotton from one of the reject types stores (4 ply which could be doubled) and Spotlight have some 4 ply.
But I am not sure what cotton works- whether any works or if it needs special characteristics? 
Can anyone else tell us what if anything you need to look for in a cotton for dishclothes. And how well mixtures work such as cotton and bamboo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> Now, the big question. Who wants one pre used, slightly daffy, ex husband. I have one going for free at the moment. Any takers? No, I thought as much, so it looks as if I am stuck with him.


Most of them are like that at times! But other times they do something so lovely that we wonder why we wanted to get rid of them so wait for one of these moments. And in the meantime try to laugh! Why wouldn't you look in the bag- and then refuse you get it out the bin surely that told him it was important?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - that is lovely - i love the yarn - i want some just like it. where do i buy it. that wingspan is outstanding. if you wear it to the footy maybe you will win.
> 
> sam


Its an Australian yarn from Bendigo yarns in Victoria (same state that sugarsugar lives in and where I told her had cotton). They do post overseas but the postage is likely to be high. But here is the link http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au They are one of only a couple if not the only firm that still spins commercially viable amounts of yarn. Most of our wool is shipped overseas and spun over there and then returned to be sold.
I used the Murano which is pictured on the home page you will come to from this link. And remember when looking that ply refers to weight over here. (4 ply/fingering, 8 ply/DK, 10ply/worsted as a guide). 200gm is approximately 7 ozs. 100 meteres is 109 yards so not a huge difference there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I went out dreading how many pages I would return to and only a couple added, clearly everyone took off to bed around the time I went out for afternoon tea. Ate enough to not need anything else tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Found this on Ravelry projects
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/LanArta/wingspan-2


Loks like just the type of thing Shirley would like- she doesn't like to keep to patterns- think it requires too much 'artistic' thinking for me to get my head around it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As dishcloth you really need to use cotton, and not a lot of that around. Bendigo do cotton- infact I have some that I intend at some point to try for dishcloths. But unless you want it for somthing else 200gm is a lot to get especially of the white. I think Spotlight have some, which are at least mainly cotton which I assume would work as well. But dishcloths are not something that have tended to be made here. Yesterday at the Handknitters Guild there was a knitted cloth in th ekitchen- don't know who provides the clothes so it may have come from one of the members.
> I have got some cotton from one of the reject types stores (4 ply which could be doubled) and Spotlight have some 4 ply.
> But I am not sure what cotton works- whether any works or if it needs special characteristics?
> Can anyone else tell us what if anything you need to look for in a cotton for dishclothes. And how well mixtures work such as cotton and bamboo.


Mmm maybe i will pass. Heaps of other things i can be knitting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks darowil. we only knew each other 3 days. we have been through a lot together and it still gets better each day. I realize how lucky I am. He is my rock. Shirley


Have a great anniversary, may your day be blessed. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thought I would post my 'star neck warmer' here- the result of having lost Sam's pattern for the wingspan- closer to the swirl dishcloth, but with a 15 stitch increase followed by a decrease every other row to create the points. I have a bit more to crochet once I have a suitable button. If I make another I would not use the simple cast on that I have here, I would opt for a firmer cast on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm maybe i will pass. Heaps of other things i can be knitting.


What colours do you like? I have some sugar 'n cream in colours I am struggling to work out where I could use them- sugar 'n cream is excellent for dishcloths, and can be got from Yarn Over in Brisbane.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What colours do you like? I have some sugar 'n cream in colours I am struggling to work out where I could use them- sugar 'n cream is excellent for dishcloths, and can be got from Yarn Over in Brisbane.


Its ok, i thought i might be able to just go to spotlight or whatever. I have heaps of other things to get on with. I may look online sometime anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its ok, i thought i might be able to just go to spotlight or whatever. I have heaps of other things to get on with. I may look online sometime anyway. :thumbup:


They do have 4 ply cotton which I have knitted doubled but don't knoiw if you can use any cotton or if some work better than others. We need our US friends to wake up and tell us!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well some lovely recipes already today. I bought some quinoa the other day with no purpose in mind so I think I know what I will do soon and the scones sound wonderful. Wonder why all that freeazing etc? Never heard of doing htat for scones before. I would need to be organised! Love using sweet potato and mince is so convenient to use. The icecream pies sound delicious However will skip the Apricot Chicken- mine is much easier. I know- here it is but it has no measurements or anything which makes it hard to do.
> *APRICOT CHICKEN*
> Apricot pieces (i now use breasts but any will do)
> packet dried Frecnh Onion Soup
> ...


Sounds nice & easy. Will give this a try. Slow going on wingspan due to priority knitting for swap (done in time to get into post after Anzac Day and another project for charity knitting group.

Here's hoping that there is no more drama in US for a while and thoughts and prayers for those affected by the Chinese earthquake. Hope the death toll does not go much higher.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker... how is your brother doing?

No more mice? :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sounds nice & easy. Will give this a try. Slow going on wingspan due to priority knitting for swap (done in time to get into post after Anzac Day and another project for charity knitting group.
> 
> Here's hoping that there is no more drama in US for a while and thoughts and prayers for those affected by the Chinese earthquake. Hope the death toll does not go much higher.


Yeah I need to finish my squares- assuming you are talking about the Australia one. Had three plain ones done and then she went and changed them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker... how is your brother doing?
> 
> No more mice? :roll:


one more mouse!

Alastair is 'doing well' was the report yesterday- I decided not to speak to him- just let him concentrate on what ever he was up to- because by his report he is in a lot of pain, and has quite extensive bruising- and it is still immediate family visiting only.

We have quite heavy rain- and a bit of thunder- I am fiddling around stringing some stones to make my first necklace!

I prefer DK or worsted weight cotton for dishcloths- which I like because they are 'mind less' and it is good, I find to have a WIP that fits that category!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I use 100% cotton (Sugar n Cream) for dishcloths or I Love This Cotton. Lilly in Ontario Canada is where the Sugar n Cream comes from it says it is a 4 ply-worsted weight 56.7 grams/95 yards. I have not tried any kind of mix to know how other materials work. I have seen numerous threads in the general KP if you look up dishcloths in search you will find tons of information about dishcloths. They are easy quick, dont need a lot if concentration andmake great gifts, they last forever i always have a simple one needles.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker, love your neck warmer nice job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker, love your neck warmer nice job!


Thanks! it is very soft to touch, and drapes nicely- just have to find the right button. Should have enough left for fingerless mitts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I use 100% cotton (Sugar n Cream) for dishcloths or I Love This Cotton. Lilly in Ontario Canada is where the Sugar n Cream comes from it says it is a 4 ply-worsted weight 56.7 grams/95 yards. I have not tried any kind of mix to know how other materials work. I have seen numerous threads in the general KP if you look up dishcloths in search you will find tons of information about dishcloths. They are easy quick, dont need a lot if concentration andmake great gifts, they last forever i always have a simple one needles.


NanaCaren uses acrylic with the cotton- she says it scrubs well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> one more mouse!
> 
> Alastair is 'doing well' was the report yesterday- I decided not to speak to him- just let him concentrate on what ever he was up to- because by his report he is in a lot of pain, and has quite extensive bruising- and it is still immediate family visiting only.
> 
> ...


Does one more mouse mean you caught one more or there is one on the loose? I have one of those twisted lacy scarfs on the go.. mindless.  and a bag of lace and wool to do coathanger covers. I think i am going to town tomorrow so i shall have a bit of a look around. Going crosseyed here.. too tired, so goodnight all. Have good sleeps or a good day .. whichever applies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren uses acrylic with the cotton- she says it scrubs well!


In which case I'm sure you will find stuff in Spotlight.

And good morning (for you) Puplover how are you this morning?

Thise mice refuse to stay away don't they?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute kathy - think i can recreate that knitwise. great bib.
> 
> sam


I am going to try the pattern in knit later on. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am doing well Darowil, how are you? My Sunday is just getting started, the sun is shining maybe it will get warm enough to get out and do some yard work. How are you doung?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Does one more mouse mean you caught one more or there is one on the loose? I have one of those twisted lacy scarfs on the go.. mindless.  and a bag of lace and wool to do coathanger covers. I think i am going to town tomorrow so i shall have a bit of a look around. Going crosseyed here.. too tired, so goodnight all. Have good sleeps or a good day .. whichever applies.


One more trapped! Sunday is my day of rest- so my task in the morning is to clean up after it, which will let me work out if there are any more! 
I've not yet found a colourway I liked for those scarves- Spotlight is on my 'to do' list for Tuesday- pension day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i am still trying to catch up, the memorial for my sister is this coming sat. so much to be done. i pop on and read often, and read on my kindle where ever i am, just not commenting. sass, i hope all the tests turn out ok, prayers for you and others, sam, i thought of you the other day, on some show a dad and daughter brought their labradoodle on, they have him trimmed to look like a lion, he was so precious. just a big o baby, and you could tell, he thought he was the cats meow. had the most loveable face. if i was getting another pup and a big one, i would concider those.
> food as usual sounds yummy. everyone i thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers, we are slowly coming to grasps that jade is in a better place, once the memorial is over i think we will get back to more normal. on a better note, dad is doing so well, i have seen him several days in a row now,cousins were in from Kalamazoo, MI and we had some good visits in dads room at N. home. i will continue reading on, eventually i will be gabbing non stop again. later and love to all


So glad your Dad's doing well, AZ, and looking forward to the time you'll be able to 'gab non stop' with us! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love that wingspan, Designer, but it's way past my capabilities!
Kehinkle, that bib is great! Real fine-dining. :lol: 
Sugarsugar, you are not alone, I've never made a dishcloth either, in fact I'd never even heard of anyone doing so until I joined this forum! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


That's gorgeous, Darowil! Such neat knitting and beautiful colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock. A friend gave me 200 grams of mohair fleece she had dyed herself but then did not feel confident enough to spin it herself. It did look a bit nasty and twisted but this was due to the fact that she had not rinsed the dye out enough. She dyed it using food colouring. It was shades of blue. I was not combing or carding the fleece, it was pulling apart in my hands and I was pre drafting it ready to spin, I just had one question. What shall I ply it with, silk or merino? I tried to buy some silk/merino myself from Sals Wool Den but they did not have the correct shades of blue. No worry I will dye some white merino/silk roving, using food colouring. Ok, about an hour ago I went to get the mohair, I had left it in a Coles plastic bag on the dining room table. It was gone. I hunted the house trying to find where I had put it. Then I asked my husband if he had seen it, of course he replied in the negative. So, next question, did he see a plastic bag on the dining room table. "Yes", he replied, "I threw it in the bin". He then went off his brain because I was "rooting around in the rubbish bin like an idiot". His words, not mine. "Leave it there woman, buy some more". And he stood guard over the bin so I could not look. Well he grew tired of standing there so I swooped. Thankfully I found it, near the top, I have my mohair again. I cannot 'buy some more' because this was given to me by a friend and although I could track down a mohair fleece it would not be pre dyed.
> 
> It is a good job the rubbish man had not called since he dumped it there. I asked him if he did not think to look inside the bag before he threw it in the rubbish bin and he replied that it felt light and he assumed that it was just another plastic bag inside.
> 
> Now, the big question. Who wants one pre used, slightly daffy, ex husband. I have one going for free at the moment. Any takers? No, I thought as much, so it looks as if I am stuck with him.


And really,,,you did get it rescued before it was forever lost!!! husbands...........I often wondered where my stuff had "disappeared" not the yarns because he never touched that, but other things like power tools, silverware, other "little" stuff in general. Funny, since he is now no longer living with me, they dont disappear anymore! hhahaha, now when I loose something, it is because I cant remember where I have put it in a safe place! hmmmmm, time for another coffee! lol, Zoe 
oh, just one more thing, nope not wanting your DH so you keep him and well, you are well on your way to training him!!! :?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am doing well Darowil, how are you? My Sunday is just getting started, the sun is shining maybe it will get warm enough to get out and do some yard work. How are you doung?


And Sunday is just finishing here- we have had the first wintery day, cold and wet which hads been great. Spent the day dashing in and put pf [laces in the rain. Went to my sisters and just as we got there it poured down- waited in the car until it settled a little and then ran inside. My nephrews are window got stuck in the down position yesterday. His car seat got soaked but managed to get to my sisters place in a gap in the rain. And as we left his brother a crash repairer was working on at least getting it up- they figured that though he has got away with plastic on the back window maybe the drivers window would have him picked up straight away and then they would go over the car with a tooth comb and it would probably need a lot of work on it to get it road worthy again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow zoe - sounds like an interesting way to knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> thanks for looking it up.


It really fascinated me so I had to go on a "snooping hunt" for this! It does create more ideas and can you imagine a blanket knit like this? hahah, I may have to try out a dishcloth first and tinker it! lol, gonna go play in my yarns........... Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, love that neckwarmer! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Kate I think the design has definite possibilities! I have some more yarn on the way that will work up beautifully for this!



KateB said:


> Julie, love that neckwarmer! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is pouring wet-been a bit of thunder- rising 1-30 am- time to head back to bed! 
Catch up with all of you later- Monday morning here! Happy Sunday to the rest of the world, except maybe Lord Howe Island!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


Looks good Julie. I refuse to take up anything else- or I will just end up with even more things to do!

Night night heading to bed now Almost 11pm). David has slept well for the last few nights since taking hte melantonin.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sweater is wonderful, very beautifully done.
> 
> Bib is cute, I love the pocket, buttons and collar, very nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much -- we celebrated with the family on Friday as they are all working this weekend so Pat (dh) and I will likely just stay home and watch the world curling and I wlll do some things for the workshop and work on my wingspan.

I also have the bed jacket 3/4 way finished. that is really a mindless knit but it is turning out quite pretty. I am thinking about adding some crochet lace at the neck edge to dress it up a bit.

Can't believe we are 58 years -- time has gone by quickly. We were just talking about it - he said -" we had our ups and downs, our happy things and our tragedies, but somehow we made it through and are closer now than ever" . We were always in it together which sure is a nice thing. I know how lucky I am - it does take work though .

Sam's workshop is going so well. I am going to open the Parade of Wingspans in a few minutes. I will post the link here when I have done so. check them all out if you haven't been by the workshop. I think he is enjoying himself. He posted one of his wingspans -- what good work - precise and perfect knitting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Give it a little while but the Parade is open

go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html#3164127
I will put in darowil's and lurkers as they are likely sleeping now.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


That is an outstanding Aran. I've done and seen many over the years and by every comparison, yours is a work of art. It is a pleasure to see such skilful knitting. In awe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good Julie. I refuse to take up anything else- or I will just end up with even more things to do!
> 
> Night night heading to bed now Almost 11pm). David has slept well for the last few nights since taking hte melantonin.


Mind you darowil- you are in your sock club (?) and that involves a lot of on going WIP's!

I hope to find a teacher for bobbin lace and learn to tat yet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Went to the Gristmill several years ago with my aunt and uncle who live near there. Sadly, my aunt passed away a year ago. She was a tiny dynamo. Her dauvhter died of kidney failure and about a year later the daughter's husband died, leaving two sons in their late teens/early twenties. Have to look up the bbq place and see how far I will be from it. Thanks.


So sorry about your Aunt, her daughter, and SIL, so sad to have young adults left on their own like that, they are so not ready, but I guess we never are. My mom passed when I was 20. 
Have a safe trip on the road, hopefully you'll have cooperative weather along the way.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! 

Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace 

Designer...happy anniversary. Where do the years go? My mom used to say that every year that she got older, the years went by faster. I never understood what she meant...boy, I do now 

We went to the home and remodeling show in downtown Minneapolis yesterday. I couldn't stand it...had to start my version of a potato chip scarf with my Tuesday Morning yarn find. I worked on it a bit on Friday night and ended up frogging and going up 3 needle sizes. The yarn is a hand-dyed cotton and I am using size 6 needles. I tucked the yarn in my little purse and I knit as we walked around the auditorium. My husband is a salesman and can talk the ear off a corn stalk! I get easily bored so figured my knitting would keep my from whining and would give me something to do. It was so much fun! Different ladies came up to me, while I was knitting and walking. One showed me her purse with her project inside  Others said they wished they would have brought their knitting too. I don't think any of the exhibitors had ever seen someone with knitting before because as I stood off to the side, to try to stay out of the way, while DH was talking to whomever it was, the exhibitors left me alone and didn't try to sell me anything - lol! Here is my progress so far:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thought I would post my 'star neck warmer' here- the result of having lost Sam's pattern for the wingspan- closer to the swirl dishcloth, but with a 15 stitch increase followed by a decrease every other row to create the points. I have a bit more to crochet once I have a suitable button. If I make another I would not use the simple cast on that I have here, I would opt for a firmer cast on.


Very nice Julie.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love that wingspan, Designer, but it's way past my capabilities!
> Kehinkle, that bib is great! Real fine-dining. :lol:
> Sugarsugar, you are not alone, I've never made a dishcloth either, in fact I'd never even heard of anyone doing so until I joined this forum! :roll: :lol:


Same with me, I am amazed at the lovely patterns there are for them. I just can't imagine using them, perhaps I should give it a try.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It really fascinated me so I had to go on a "snooping hunt" for this! It does create more ideas and can you imagine a blanket knit like this? hahah, I may have to try out a dishcloth first and tinker it! lol, gonna go play in my yarns........... Zoe


It sounds quite exciting, you must have a lot of patience and inspiration. I look forward to hearing how you get on


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


Like the necklace Julie. I used to love wearing jewelry but since retiring I usually just wear earrings; very rarely any necklaces & bracelets. Probably because I don't dress up; just jeans & t-shirt or shirt. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kathy! while I am here- the finished necklace as she yawns- maybe I should go rest again now!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice Julie.


thanks Gwen! I am waiting impatiently for more yarn suitable for this!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

If anyone is interested, here is what I'm doing to make my potato chip scarf:

Cast on 20 sts, turn
Knit 8, turn
Knit back to end, turn
Knit 6, turn
Knit back to end, turn
Knit 4, turn
Knit back to end, turn
Knit 2, turn
Knit all the way across (first wedge done)
Knit 8, turn
Knit back to end, turn
Knit 6, turn
Knit back to end, turn
Knit 4, turn
Knit back to end, turn
Knit 2, turn
Knit all the way across (first wedge done on the other side)

Keep repeating the 16 rows above until the scarf is as long as you like. 
Bind off, hide ends.

It takes a few repeats for the "chips" to start to ruffle. Using 20 stitches makes 4 stitches across the center that are "constant." I am using sock weight yarn and size 6 needles.

I am using the "double stitch" from the dreambird shawl, when turning in the middle of the rows. Seeing that stitch lets me know where I am when working the wedges and I don't always have to count all the stitches. The video I watched is on You Tube and is called German Short Rows: 




The possibilities of yarn/size of needles is endless. You can use really big needles but the "chips" will be more floppy (for lack of a better word). Smaller needles with make the "chips" firmer. Kinda fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


Very pretty!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kathy! while I am here- the finished necklace as she yawns- maybe I should go rest again now!!!!


Very nice work, Julie!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like the necklace Julie. I used to love wearing jewelry but since retiring I usually just wear earrings; very rarely any necklaces & bracelets. Probably because I don't dress up; just jeans & t-shirt or shirt. LOL


I decided recently that I am not saving anything for best anymore. If I want to wear something smart/new then I do, same with jewellery. Obviously I don't wear something smart if I am going to be getting dirty doing something in the garden etc. I remember when clearing my grandmother's house we found so many new items we had given as gifts which had never been worn. If you asked her where was the warm cardigan she got at Christmas you got the reply' I am keeping it for best' ie Sundays or the rare days out


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like the necklace Julie. I used to love wearing jewelry but since retiring I usually just wear earrings; very rarely any necklaces & bracelets. Probably because I don't dress up; just jeans & t-shirt or shirt. LOL


I decided recently that I am not saving anything for best anymore. If I want to wear something smart/new then I do, same with jewellery. Obviously I don't wear something smart if I am going to be getting dirty doing something in the garden etc. I remember when clearing my grandmother's house we found so many new items we had given as gifts which had never been worn. If you asked her where was the warm cardigan she got at Christmas you got the reply' I am keeping it for best' ie Sundays or the rare days out


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley congratulations on the anniversary. You and your husband have done an amazing thing. Marriage is like a job in tht it does stake work to be successful. God bless you both.

Off to work on scarves for workshop in Aug. and on my wingspan. I'm dividing my time between "have to do WIP" and "want to do WIP". Of course the "have to do" are enjoyable too; I just hate deadline but must get them done. Thanks to Marianne for taking on one of the scarves for me. What a terrific friend she is! {{{HUGS}}}

Got tickled at DH this morning. He said we needed to take the dogs to the dog park to play. Bear in mind we have 2+ fenced acres and 4 dogs. I just don't see the point since they already have more area to play in than at the dog park and each other to play with. DH say it' so they can socialize with other dogs. A play date for the dogs. I could understand if we didn't have so many dogs and the 5 cats. Oh well...each to his own. Love my fur babies.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope to have mine finished today. If I can manage to upload a picture I will post it.

Peggy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I decided recently that I am not saving anything for best anymore. If I want to wear something smart/new then I do, same with jewellery. Obviously I don't wear something smart if I am going to be getting dirty doing something in the garden etc. I remember when clearing my grandmother's house we found so many new items we had given as gifts which had never been worn. If you asked her where was the warm cardigan she got at Christmas you got the reply' I am keeping it for best' ie Sundays or the rare days out


How true. perhaps I'll start donning my jewelry more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> If anyone is interested, here is what I'm doing to make my potato chip scarf:
> 
> Cast on 20 sts, turn
> Knit 8, turn
> ...


Have bookmarked this one, Kathy!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true. perhaps I'll start donning my jewelry more.


I think you should, Gwen!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> If anyone is interested, here is what I'm doing to make my potato chip scarf:
> 
> Cast on 20 sts, turn
> Knit 8, turn
> ...


Thanks for posting the pattern, have seen them many places but never have seen the pattern. Must have caught all the flu that has been going around our family. So just laying low today.
Hope all are enjoying the day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Same with me, I am amazed at the lovely patterns there are for them. I just can't imagine using them, perhaps I should give it a try.


Kate and dollysclaire -- actually they are not that difficult -- once you understand the concept it works quickly.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

You lay low, Spider, and feel better quickly


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We have been invited to our friends' house tonight for dinner and to view their photos from Peru. Their daughter got married to her fella in the states and had a ceremonial wedding in Peru, for his family. Our friends took off two weeks and traveled around and sounds like they had a fantastic time. Anyway, I said that I wanted to bring something to contribute to our meal and our friends said to bring dessert. I am going to bring my mom's never fail peanut crunch cake...here is the recipe:

PEANUT CRUNCH CAKE

1 regular-sized yellow cake mix (not the small Jiffy-type box)
1 cup peanut butter (creamy or crunchy, your choice)
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup water
3 eggs
1/4 cup oil
1/2-3/4 cup chocolate chips, divided
1/2-3/4 cup peanut butter chips, divided
1/2 cup chopped peanuts

Beat dry cake mix, peanut butter and brown sugar on low speed, until crumbly. Reserve 1/2 c. of this mixture. Then add eggs, oil and water to the remaining mix. Stir in 1/4 cup chocolate chips and 1/4 cup peanut butter chips.

Pour cake mixture into a greased 9x13 inch pan. Mix reserved crumbs, chips and nuts together. Sprinkle on top of raw cake.

Bake at 350 degrees F. for 40-45 minutes.

No need for frosting  A little messy to eat but travels well and also freezes well. YUMMMMMMM! 

I think I may have posted this a while ago...sorry but it is still yummy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And Sam is sure to love this one- I have never seen a peanut butter chip- probably an American speciality!



gottastch said:


> We have been invited to our friends' house tonight for dinner and to view their photos from Peru. Their daughter got married to her fella in the states and had a ceremonial wedding in Peru, for his family. Our friends took off two weeks and traveled around and sounds like they had a fantastic time. Anyway, I said that I wanted to bring something to contribute to our meal and our friends said to bring dessert. I am going to bring my mom's never fail peanut crunch cake...here is the recipe:
> 
> PEANUT CRUNCH CAKE
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> We have been invited to our friends' house tonight for dinner and to view their photos from Peru. Their daughter got married to her fella in the states and had a ceremonial wedding in Peru, for his family. Our friends took off two weeks and traveled around and sounds like they had a fantastic time. Anyway, I said that I wanted to bring something to contribute to our meal and our friends said to bring dessert. I am going to bring my mom's never fail peanut crunch cake...here is the recipe:
> 
> PEANUT CRUNCH CAKE
> 
> ...


Even with the flu this sounds wonderful will have to try it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Sam is sure to love this one- I have never seen a peanut butter chip- probably an American speciality!


They are made by Reese's...the peanut butter cup people  In a pinch, I have made this with just all chocolate chips and it is good all the same


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


Looking good - I would happily wear that! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking good - I would happily wear that! :thumbup:


it is looking good on! [now that I have finished it] apart from the crepey neck!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Company is gone. Had a very nice time and celebrated DH's birthday early with them, but it is actually on the 25th. The birthday card she did for him was totally amazing. She is an artist and photographer, along with being a fantastic person. Her card is almost like a hologram and a photo of him. I am going to frame it. She loved the bracelet I made her and I must admit when she put it on it was perfect.

Weather was miserable and so windy, but we drove to a Fingerlake and sat in the car and watched the waves as we gabbed. Even the men stayed in the car. Too cold and way too windy.

Knitting has surely suffered with lots of WIP's. Need today to recover but I am going to watch Lucy Neatby's DVD series. Watching her DVD's is like going to knitting college and more. Just fabulous. She covers familiar territory but then gets into things I have never thought of. Love it. She is a Canadian knitter and our Knitting Guild offers her DVD's from their library but I want to get my own set.

Hope all are well. I just saw some old news that debdolina was locked out of the KP site and I am shocked. She made a mistake without realizing and now is no longer allowed back and after how she was treated, won't come back even if allowed. She is a lovely lady and truly a loss for many of us.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you should put your feet up and knit for a couple of days redriet - we missed you last week and hope the you can visit a little more often this week.
> 
> would you like to show us any wip's.
> 
> sam


Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


Really beautiful!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


Looks great! :thumbup: How on earth can you knit and walk at the same time? I'd either fall over or bump into something. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looks great! :thumbup: How on earth can you knit and walk at the same time? I'd either fall over or bump into something. :roll:


i think darowil does too! [walk and knit].


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true. perhaps I'll start donning my jewelry more.


No need Gwen, as my GM used to say, "Beauty needs no adornment." :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks for posting the pattern, have seen them many places but never have seen the pattern. Must have caught all the flu that has been going around our family. So just laying low today.
> Hope all are enjoying the day.


Get well again soon!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


They both look great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looks great! :thumbup: How on earth can you knit and walk at the same time? I'd either fall over or bump into something. :roll:


Since the yarn is cotton and I'm using my bamboo double-pointed needles, the stitches pretty much stay in place (don't slide around) and I can feel them...if that makes any sense. I'd look down periodically but remember, my DH is a talker, so we were stopping frequently and I thought it was great fun to practice feeling the stitch and knit it and then take a quick look to make sure I did it correctly. I guess I am easily amused


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Truthandlight...Fabulous knitting. Now wonder you walked away with a prize!!!! DH must be so honored to wear this sweater, obviously made with love.

Julie, your necklace is quite beautiful. I think I remember you talking of these special jewels that you were hoping to make into a necklace. Bravo and well done. Think you must continue on when the opportunity to get more presents itself. Two great knits too, the wingspan and the inspired version of your own. Lovely to see what you did with the Deborah Norville yarn.

Sam, love the results of your workshop and those who have posted their wingspans. Great work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> Even with the flu this sounds wonderful will have to try it.


Oh Spider so sorry you are sick. Hope you will recover quickly. Sending you healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...guess I am doubly sorry your are ill...did a Gwenie! LOL Get well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Truthandlight...Fabulous knitting. Now wonder you walked away with a prize!!!! DH must be so honored to wear this sweater, obviously made with love.
> 
> Julie, your necklace is quite beautiful. I think I remember you talking of these special jewels that you were hoping to make into a necklace. Bravo and well done. Think you must continue on when the opportunity to get more presents itself. Two great knits too, the wingspan and the inspired version of your own. Lovely to see what you did with the Deborah Norville yarn.
> 
> Sam, love the results of your workshop and those who have posted their wingspans. Great work.


I have masses of these stones-so will have to gift a lot- the intention is to make some up for Bronwen, and the DGD!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


Both are lovely and I am especially impressed by the afghan. It is so vivid and beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Again!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. 
Loved the yarn colors on the spicy project.
The beaded necklace is so pretty. Again so much talent. Can't imagine walking and owing anything but talking at the same time.
Had a friend who knew someone who could sit and knit socks in a darken movie theatre. Amazing!!!
Loved the story of the yarn and the garbage and the husband. Made me laugh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> No need Gwen, as my GM used to say, "Beauty needs no adornment." :lol:


  Wht a sweet thing to say. I'm blushing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since the yarn is cotton and I'm using my bamboo double-pointed needles, the stitches pretty much stay in place (don't slide around) and I can feel them...if that makes any sense. I'd look down periodically but remember, my DH is a talker, so we were stopping frequently and I thought it was great fun to practice feeling the stitch and knit it and then take a quick look to make sure I did it correctly. I guess I am easily amused


You are an awesome multi-tasker! I make mistakes looking at it much less walking around. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the thoughts.
> Loved the yarn colors on the spicy project.
> The beaded necklace is so pretty. Again so much talent. Can't imagine walking and owing anything but talking at the same time.
> Had a friend who knew someone who could sit and knit socks in a darken movie theatre. Amazing!!!
> Loved the story of the yarn and the garbage and the husband. Made me laugh.


thank you spider!

Redriet, your colours are truly spicey!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have masses of these stones-so will have to gift a lot- the intention is to make some up for Bronwen, and the DGD!


Oh yes, that is a great idea for sure. Quite lovely really and something they can truly treasure.

Don't forget about the possibility for earning some money. Your work is definitely something people will pay for.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree, Dolly, now I dig out the "good stuff" whenever I want to---even if it's just for a day of knitting!!!



dollyclaire said:


> I decided recently that I am not saving anything for best anymore. If I want to wear something smart/new then I do, same with jewellery. Obviously I don't wear something smart if I am going to be getting dirty doing something in the garden etc. I remember when clearing my grandmother's house we found so many new items we had given as gifts which had never been worn. If you asked her where was the warm cardigan she got at Christmas you got the reply' I am keeping it for best' ie Sundays or the rare days out


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Love that wingspan, Designer, but it's way past my capabilities!
> Kehinkle, that bib is great! Real fine-dining. :lol:
> Sugarsugar, you are not alone, I've never made a dishcloth either, in fact I'd never even heard of anyone doing so until I joined this forum! :roll: :lol:


Same for me, KateB. The only ones I'd seen knitted were from ecru cotton in garter stitch and not in the least inspirational but then, like you, I discovered through KTP that they were fun to make and could be as simple or as elaborate as one chose. I like the new pattern for the citrus slice for which the URL was posted a few pages back. I'm feeling a bit pulped today. Yesterday's birthday party for my elder daughter was great fun and I'll probably post a pic or two tomorrow. In a fit of management, I've just listed the knitting projects that must be completed by Christmas - I'm that 'one-at-a-time' gal! Making that list has been sobering! Yesterday, one of the children in the family told me that he loves my knitted toys. That was followed by an avalanche of 'so do I'!!! I was delighted but a bit daunted by the magnitude of the task for if I do one then I must do about ten. Planning gets it done but the toys are on a list that has grown a bit since the late winter. Courage!! and back to the bed jacket, which is progressing well. Great activity at the tea party today and good to hear of Lurker's brother and about my various KTP family members. With much affection.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

At the Food Expo yesterday, Dove brand was represented with dark chocolate/mint and milk chocolate/peanut butter baking chips. They are in specialty food stores now, but soon to be in chain groceries soon----they would be awesome in something like this. I saw peanut butter chips at our Aldi's next to the chocolate baking chips.



gottastch said:


> They are made by Reese's...the peanut butter cup people  In a pinch, I have made this with just all chocolate chips and it is good all the same


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, that is a great idea for sure. Quite lovely really and something they can truly treasure.
> 
> Don't forget about the possibility for earning some money. Your work is definitely something people will pay for.


Unfortunately with our welfare system the way it is I would lose more than I could ever earn- especially now I am on my own!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


  YOU GO GIRL, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Same for me, KateB. The only ones I'd seen knitted were from ecru cotton in garter stitch and not in the least inspirational but then, like you, I discovered through KTP that they were fun to make and could be as simple or as elaborate as one chose. I like the new pattern for the citrus slice for which the URL was posted a few pages back. I'm feeling a bit pulped today. Yesterday's birthday party for my elder daughter was great fun and I'll probably post a pic or two tomorrow. In a fit of management, I've just listed the knitting projects that must be completed by Christmas - I'm that 'one-at-a-time' gal! Making that list has been sobering! Yesterday, one of the children in the family told me that he loves my knitted toys. That was followed by an avalanche of 'so do I'!!! I was delighted but a bit daunted by the magnitude of the task for if I do one then I must do about ten. Planning gets it done but the toys are on a list that has grown a bit since the late winter. Courage!! and back to the bed jacket, which is progressing well. Great activity at the tea party today and good to hear of Lurker's brother and about my various KTP family members. With much affection.


Thanks Valerie! He has not quite recovered his sense of humour- but that will come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> YOU GO GIRL, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even so - i would like to try it.

sam



TNS said:


> This one is very clever. It looks quite complicated but very attractive. But I'm not skilled enough to be able to 'read' the knitting, so its over to all the more experienced folk for the answers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.


Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?). 

DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kathy! while I am here- the finished necklace as she yawns- maybe I should go rest again now!!!!


Nice like your stones, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Valerie! He has not quite recovered his sense of humour- but that will come!


I hope yopu and the dear dogs have an enjoyable Monday, Lurker. I'm wearing my night clothes and will go to bed a sbit on the early side. Aren't those wingspans outstanding. I have a feeling that the colours chosen reflect aspects of the personalities of those who knitted them. In the Ulster Guild of Spinners and Weavers, of which I've been a member for years, I can spot work by three of our members at a great distance, based on colour choice. Who needs finger-prints.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


You do beautiful work, I love the colors, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I hope yopu and the dear dogs have an enjoyable Monday, Lurker. I'm wearing my night clothes and will go to bed a sbit on the early side. Aren't those wingspans outstanding. I have a feeling that the colours chosen reflect aspects of the personalities of those who knitted them. In the Ulster Guild of Spinners and Weavers, of which I've been a member for years, I can spot work by three of our members at a great distance, based on colour choice. Who needs finger-prints.


I think your right, I don't know anyone here, but I know with quilting and a lot of other crafts I can tell what my friends will pick in the line of fabric and if I see a pattern I will know what they will like. Our personalities usually come through I guess.
As I look out the window it is snowing here, really big flakes and the ground that we could see is all white again.i don't think spring will ever come.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Company is gone. Had a very nice time and celebrated DH's birthday early with them, but it is actually on the 25th. The birthday card she did for him was totally amazing. She is an artist and photographer, along with being a fantastic person. Her card is almost like a hologram and a photo of him. I am going to frame it. She loved the bracelet I made her and I must admit when she put it on it was perfect.
> 
> Weather was miserable and so windy, but we drove to a Fingerlake and sat in the car and watched the waves as we gabbed. Even the men stayed in the car. Too cold and way too windy.
> 
> ...


I wonder whether you can tell us what she did? I would hate to do something i wasn't aware of an then be banned


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether you can tell us what she did? I would hate to do something i wasn't aware of an then be banned


Agree.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether you can tell us what she did? I would hate to do something i wasn't aware of an then be banned


Double agree :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I hope yopu and the dear dogs have an enjoyable Monday, Lurker. I'm wearing my night clothes and will go to bed a sbit on the early side. Aren't those wingspans outstanding. I have a feeling that the colours chosen reflect aspects of the personalities of those who knitted them. In the Ulster Guild of Spinners and Weavers, of which I've been a member for years, I can spot work by three of our members at a great distance, based on colour choice. Who needs finger-prints.


The dogs are about to partake of breakfast! I think I might have a little snackerel myself and maybe another cuppa! Sleep well dear heart! And may your needles run smoothly, as you tackle this great number of requests- 10 grand children?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

as I mentioned elsewhere- it is good the weather was warm enough to bring out the convertible - squeaks and all!



RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.
> 
> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Double agree :shock:


Is it snowing there?? We are also in Minnesota and we hare having the biggest flakes come down. If it were Christmas it would be pretty.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Is it snowing there?? We are also in Minnesota and we hare having the biggest flakes come down. If it were Christmas it would be pretty.


Not yet but the sky is very heavy...by the looks of the radar, the moisture is one county to our west. I am in Scott County...way south suburb of Minneapolis...Burnsville, Lakeville and Savage are our neighbors.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Not yet but the sky is very heavy...by the looks of the radar, the moisture is one county to our west. I am in Scott County...way south suburb of Minneapolis...Burnsville, Lakeville and Savage are our neighbors.


We are in central Minnesota, didn't need this. Winter won't let go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have always wanted to try cotton and bamboo just to see how it would work. this is the information on a ball of sugar and cream dishrag cotton - it's 100% cotton - medium weight (4) - 70.9 grams - 120 yds (109m) - plenty of yarn for a dishrag - you will have some left. i usually do my dishrags on size 7 or 8 needles (4.4 or 5mm). depending on the pattern you will use more or less of the ball. hope that helps.

sam



darowil said:


> As dishcloth you really need to use cotton, and not a lot of that around. Bendigo do cotton- infact I have some that I intend at some point to try for dishcloths. But unless you want it for somthing else 200gm is a lot to get especially of the white. I think Spotlight have some, which are at least mainly cotton which I assume would work as well. But dishcloths are not something that have tended to be made here. Yesterday at the Handknitters Guild there was a knitted cloth in th ekitchen- don't know who provides the clothes so it may have come from one of the members.
> I have got some cotton from one of the reject types stores (4 ply which could be doubled) and Spotlight have some 4 ply.
> But I am not sure what cotton works- whether any works or if it needs special characteristics?
> Can anyone else tell us what if anything you need to look for in a cotton for dishclothes. And how well mixtures work such as cotton and bamboo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - i see a dent in my debit card coing.

sam



darowil said:


> Its an Australian yarn from Bendigo yarns in Victoria (same state that sugarsugar lives in and where I told her had cotton). They do post overseas but the postage is likely to be high. But here is the link http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au They are one of only a couple if not the only firm that still spins commercially viable amounts of yarn. Most of our wool is shipped overseas and spun over there and then returned to be sold.
> I used the Murano which is pictured on the home page you will come to from this link. And remember when looking that ply refers to weight over here. (4 ply/fingering, 8 ply/DK, 10ply/worsted as a guide). 200gm is approximately 7 ozs. 100 meteres is 109 yards so not a huge difference there.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> We are in central Minnesota, didn't need this. Winter won't let go.


Our grass was showing, even though it was still all brown with a few tiny green spriggles showing...hope these last/next rounds don't give us a lot of winter kill. We are trying to get started redoing our kitchen. If we have to buy landscape stuff...there goes the kitchen - bleh!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are a fun mindless project that you can take with you.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Mmm maybe i will pass. Heaps of other things i can be knitting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Apparently Debdolina was posting inappropriate content that was blatently drumming up business for herself in posts. She had been warned not to do so and did not follow the rules and regulations as laid out by the Administrator. She was removed from Knitting Paradise some months ago.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Debdolina was posting inappropriate content that was blatently drumming up business for herself in posts. She had been warned not to do so and did not follow the rules and regulations as laid out by the Administrator. She was removed from Knitting Paradise some months ago.


Thanks for the update, 5.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

NOTE - just read - nanacaren suggested the cotton/acrylic mix for scrubbing.

mercerized cotton - i don't know how well this would work - have never seen it for sae but someone mentioned it last week but i would think any 100% cotton would work. i don't remember who it was that suggested knitting with a strand of cotton and a strand of acrylic reasoning that the acrylic would act as a "scrubber) in washing dishes. ii am going to try it and see what happens.

sam



darowil said:


> They do have 4 ply cotton which I have knitted doubled but don't knoiw if you can use any cotton or if some work better than others. We need our US friends to wake up and tell us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found this recipe posted on my facebook page and had to share it. Sounds so good and easy too. Think I'll make it this week. Doing pork chops for tonight so maybe tomorrow. Looks yummy.


Taco Bake Ingredients: 1 pound ground beef 1 packet taco seasoning * water as called for on back of seasoning packet 3 large flour tortillas (8-inch size) 1/2 cup Salsa Con Queso 1 1/2-2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend Directions: Brown and crumble ground beef. Drain excess grease. Add in taco seasoning and water (following directions on back of seasoning packet). Once the taco meat is ready, turn off heat and add in 1/2 cup salsa con queso. Give it a good stir until thoroughly combined. Preheat oven to 350F degrees. Spray an 8-inch round baking pan with nonstick cooking spray. Layer the bottom of the pan with a flour tortilla. Now add about 1/3 of the ground beef taco filling on the the first layer. Then add 1/3 of the shredded cheese. Continue until you are done with all the layers: another tortilla, more taco mixture, more cheese. Bake at 350F degrees for about 15-20 minutes. Until cheese is melted and edges are slightly golden brown. Allow to cool for a couple of minutes. Then slice and serve. I like mine with some sour cream and diced tomatoes on top.
Taco Bake
Ingredients:
1 pound ground beef
1 packet taco seasoning
* water as called for on back of seasoning packet
3 large flour tortillas (8-inch size)
1/2 cup Salsa Con Queso
1 1/2-2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend
Directions:
Brown and crumble ground beef. Drain excess grease.
Add in taco seasoning and water (following directions on back of seasoning packet).
Once the taco meat is ready, turn off heat and add in 1/2 cup salsa con queso.
Give it a good stir until thoroughly combined.
Preheat oven to 350F degrees.
Spray an 8-inch round baking pan with nonstick cooking spray.
Layer the bottom of the pan with a flour tortilla.
Now add about 1/3 of the ground beef taco filling on the the first layer.
Then add 1/3 of the shredded cheese.
Continue until you are done with all the layers: another tortilla, more taco mixture, more cheese.
Bake at 350F degrees for about 15-20 minutes.
Until cheese is melted and edges are slightly golden brown.
Allow to cool for a couple of minutes.
Then slice and serve.
I like mine with some sour cream and diced tomatoes on top.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the update, 5.


I just remember this from some time ago when she was removed. Lots of people were upset that she was gone. She had been most helpful in finding patterns that others were looking for.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ever wonder where your cats are when they have disappeared from your sight?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have sunshine but it is non too warm - i still have the heat on.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I am doing well Darowil, how are you? My Sunday is just getting started, the sun is shining maybe it will get warm enough to get out and do some yard work. How are you doung?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Hilary, so glad you found the mohair, my hubby could throw away a bag that way too, but as soon as he found out what it was, would do the rummaging to find if with me. lol... As Sam said, someday you'll laugh about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely myfanwy - a woman of hidden talents plus mouse catcher extraordinare.

sam

the necklace is quite beautiful myfanwy - i should have mentioned that first.



Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, the neck warmer is so pretty, creative, using the wingspan/swirl pattern. 

Shirley, hope you are having a great Anniversary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


That's coming out beautifully Julie.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Since some of you are yearning for TX-Mex food that you miss, perhaps this recipe will give you a bit of back in TX feeling. I just copied it from a recipe email place that is sent to me, so I haven't tried it, but it does sound as if it might be good. Here goes:
> 
> Backed Crunchy Taco Casserole
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMmmmm this sounds Yummmmy thank you so very much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> I agree, my hands are bad too, so I'm with you.LOL LOl


The RA in my hands really kicks in when they get too cold. Sure makes it hard to knit :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely myfanwy - a woman of hidden talents plus mouse catcher extraordinare.
> 
> sam
> 
> the necklace is quite beautiful myfanwy - i should have mentioned that first.


That was what we were taught when I was at Art School, that really we should be able to turn our skills to any task. Thank you none the less! It is great that my creative side is re-emerging- the three decades on Lithium were a real dampener- I have always looked forward to my eighties- I hope to keep achieving as I grow older- provided I can still hold my hands steady!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> and if you want to practice your short rows on a really cute and different dishrag look here.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Citrus-Slice-Dishcloths-from-Bernat/ml/1


Sam, thank you... I made several of these and they disappeared when the step-granddaughters were here Christmas, I need to make a few more :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely kathy - done with short rows - i must try that - i have the pattern.

sam,



gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's coming out beautifully Julie.


Thanks , Kaye, I hope to locate the beading shop soon- the wire my daughter gave me is called tiger tail, and seems to be coiled- some of my beads have very fine holes- and need a much finer wire. That was the only major challenge I had. The technique I was taught for wiring lace bobbins with spangles worked well. I wish I could afford the sort of classes Angora is taking!

Two pairs of glasses have gone walk about- fortunately I still had the pair I use for threading the sewing machine! Could not have managed without!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Knitnewbie said:


> I'm getting back into my knitting after a slight hiatus. Starting with some scrubbies, dish cloths, and a purse for a 10-year-old friend. Also, just saw a video from Emi for a neat hobo purse, so I might try it, too.
> 
> So, "thewren," Defiance, Ohio, is a real place, huh? Only heard of it on "Scandal." Love that show. It is Scandalous! So much intrigue. So many relationships. So much going on. Wonder if Defiance really did swing an election? hmmm?
> 
> How big a town is Defiance? Hope you enjoy living there. I like my small town, too, down here in South Carolina. Don't like the politics around here though. I guess even paradise has its drawbacks.


Not sure of where in SC you are located, I'm in North East GA, have lived in SC also. Yep the political sides are not the best in either state, but whatcha gonna do when ya having a good time??? LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


I love the colors!!! Great job!!

Kathy I missed your post.. went back then forgot to comment, the bib is so cute!! Like the buttons too :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hilary Olive said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock. A friend gave me 200 grams of mohair fleece she had dyed herself but then did not feel confident enough to spin it herself. It did look a bit nasty and twisted but this was due to the fact that she had not rinsed the dye out enough. She dyed it using food colouring. It was shades of blue. I was not combing or carding the fleece, it was pulling apart in my hands and I was pre drafting it ready to spin, I just had one question. What shall I ply it with, silk or merino? I tried to buy some silk/merino myself from Sals Wool Den but they did not have the correct shades of blue. No worry I will dye some white merino/silk roving, using food colouring. Ok, about an hour ago I went to get the mohair, I had left it in a Coles plastic bag on the dining room table. It was gone. I hunted the house trying to find where I had put it. Then I asked my husband if he had seen it, of course he replied in the negative. So, next question, did he see a plastic bag on the dining room table. "Yes", he replied, "I threw it in the bin". He then went off his brain because I was "rooting around in the rubbish bin like an idiot". His words, not mine. "Leave it there woman, buy some more". And he stood guard over the bin so I could not look. Well he grew tired of standing there so I swooped. Thankfully I found it, near the top, I have my mohair again. I cannot 'buy some more' because this was given to me by a friend and although I could track down a mohair fleece it would not be pre dyed.
> 
> It is a good job the rubbish man had not called since he dumped it there. I asked him if he did not think to look inside the bag before he threw it in the rubbish bin and he replied that it felt light and he assumed that it was just another plastic bag inside.
> 
> Now, the big question. Who wants one pre used, slightly daffy, ex husband. I have one going for free at the moment. Any takers? No, I thought as much, so it looks as if I am stuck with him.


ROFL... too funny... and no thanks on the ex.. my life is wonderful and though I miss my late hubby, don't want a man around to mess up my knitting time, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - another gwenie. lol

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I decided recently that I am not saving anything for best anymore. If I want to wear something smart/new then I do, same with jewellery. Obviously I don't wear something smart if I am going to be getting dirty doing something in the garden etc. I remember when clearing my grandmother's house we found so many new items we had given as gifts which had never been worn. If you asked her where was the warm cardigan she got at Christmas you got the reply' I am keeping it for best' ie Sundays or the rare days out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of healing energy spider - hope you are soon back in the pink.

sam



Spider said:


> Thanks for posting the pattern, have seen them many places but never have seen the pattern. Must have caught all the flu that has been going around our family. So just laying low today.
> Hope all are enjoying the day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


Beautiful necklace Julie!!!! Also love your wingspan! Those are beautiful colors for sure!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Time to shut down for a while. Gotta get cleaned up a little bit for our dinner with friends. I did, however with all your companionship, manage to get back to the part of the snowflake where I had to frog from last week...caught back up and yarn is coming out of the skein again    11 more rows to go on the snowflake and then 23 rows after that to get to the heel...might just make it tonight so to be able to start the heel fresh tomorrow - woo hoo...the end of the giant Christmas stocking adventure is almost upon us  Chat later/tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful necklace Julie!!!! Also love your wingspan! Those are beautiful colors for sure!


Next thing is to get clasps for bracelets, and look for earring hooks- they would probably be the easiest to use!
I am pleased with the colours- they were all gifted yarns!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are on the shelves here along with butterscotch cyips and a few other kinds.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And Sam is sure to love this one- I have never seen a peanut butter chip- probably an American speciality!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Time to shut down for a while. Gotta get cleaned up a little bit for our dinner with friends. I did, however with all your companionship, manage to get back to the part of the snowflake where I had to frog from last week...caught back up and yarn is coming out of the skein again    11 more rows to go on the snowflake and then 23 rows after that to get to the heel...might just make it tonight so to be able to start the heel fresh tomorrow - woo hoo...the end of the giant Christmas stocking adventure is almost upon us  Chat later/tomorrow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are on the shelves here along with butterscotch cyips and a few other kinds.
> 
> sam


Have never seen product of the two companies mentioned- we do not import a lot of American goods. China is our big source.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow redriet60 - the afghan is beautiful - may i ask where you found the pattern?

love the scarf - hava the yarn to make one - just haven;t tried it yet.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must try that - but think it would be more difficult since i throw the yarn.

sam



gottastch said:


> Since the yarn is cotton and I'm using my bamboo double-pointed needles, the stitches pretty much stay in place (don't slide around) and I can feel them...if that makes any sense. I'd look down periodically but remember, my DH is a talker, so we were stopping frequently and I thought it was great fun to practice feeling the stitch and knit it and then take a quick look to make sure I did it correctly. I guess I am easily amused


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


Ooh, pretty, the colors are amazing together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks , Kaye, I hope to locate the beading shop soon- the wire my daughter gave me is called tiger tail, and seems to be coiled- some of my beads have very fine holes- and need a much finer wire. That was the only major challenge I had. The technique I was taught for wiring lace bobbins with spangles worked well. I wish I could afford the sort of classes Angora is taking!
> 
> Two pairs of glasses have gone walk about- fortunately I still had the pair I use for threading the sewing machine! Could not have managed without!


You are doing wonderfully though, reguardless of the challenge, wonder if a mouse absconded with the glasses, I hope not. 
Hopefully you have caught them all and will not have issues with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, now off to Stepmothers for dinner, have a great evening all, be back later.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs are about to partake of breakfast! I think I might have a little snackerel myself and maybe another cuppa! Sleep well dear heart! And may your needles run smoothly, as you tackle this great number of requests- 10 grand children?


5 Grandchildren. A granddaughter aged 10 and four little boys, rangeing in ages 5 to almost 2. The other darlings are the chidren of family members and one lovely girl who considers me an additional grandmother. I will do my utmost to provide each with a knitted toy, more likely at Christmas than for a birthday. I've a couple of toys planned for the littlest ones! Off to bed now. Not as early as thought but I think I'll sleep. The weather for tomorrow is damp and cool so I may get greenhouse work done rather than proper outdoor. Good night!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be looking for those. you could almost put them in the candy dish - love dove ice cream bars.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> At the Food Expo yesterday, Dove brand was represented with dark chocolate/mint and milk chocolate/peanut butter baking chips. They are in specialty food stores now, but soon to be in chain groceries soon----they would be awesome in something like this. I saw peanut butter chips at our Aldi's next to the chocolate baking chips.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are an awesome multi-tasker! I make mistakes looking at it much less walking around. LOL


Hmmmm I have problems walking and talking at the same time.. can't imagine what my knitting would look like if I tried that.. ROFL.. congrats to those that can, my hat is off to you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are doing wonderfully though, reguardless of the challenge, wonder if a mouse absconded with the glasses, I hope not.
> Hopefully you have caught them all and will not have issues with them.


I have a system of several different bags- I had just forgotten which bag I had used when I last packed my glasses- they have turned up!
I am putting off doing the cleaning- must get onto it- knitting is far more attractive a prospect!

I hope I may have caught the last mouse- but I am not laying great store on that- being very careful how I store everything!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 5 Grandchildren. A granddaughter aged 10 and four little boys, rangeing in ages 5 to almost 2. The other darlings are the chidren of family members and one lovely girl who considers me an additional grandmother. I will do my utmost to provide each with a knitted toy, more likely at Christmas than for a birthday. I've a couple of toys planned for the littlest ones! Off to bed now. Not as early as thought but I think I'll sleep. The weather for tomorrow is damp and cool so I may get greenhouse work done rather than proper outdoor. Good night!!


I am planning on knitting Angry Bird hats for the grand children- I gather a present of one would leave the other feeling seriously deprived- it is an advantage of such a small family- I am working on the mid year 'Christmas' [winter solstice] gifts now! Again sleep well, and lots of wonderful ideas for this production line!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking car - my favorite was the '58 impalla with the three bullet lights in back - also think that was it's first year for sale.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.
> 
> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks really good.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Found this recipe posted on my facebook page and had to share it. Sounds so good and easy too. Think I'll make it this week. Doing pork chops for tonight so maybe tomorrow. Looks yummy.
> 
> Taco Bake Ingredients: 1 pound ground beef 1 packet taco seasoning * water as called for on back of seasoning packet 3 large flour tortillas (8-inch size) 1/2 cup Salsa Con Queso 1 1/2-2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend Directions: Brown and crumble ground beef. Drain excess grease. Add in taco seasoning and water (following directions on back of seasoning packet). Once the taco meat is ready, turn off heat and add in 1/2 cup salsa con queso. Give it a good stir until thoroughly combined. Preheat oven to 350F degrees. Spray an 8-inch round baking pan with nonstick cooking spray. Layer the bottom of the pan with a flour tortilla. Now add about 1/3 of the ground beef taco filling on the the first layer. Then add 1/3 of the shredded cheese. Continue until you are done with all the layers: another tortilla, more taco mixture, more cheese. Bake at 350F degrees for about 15-20 minutes. Until cheese is melted and edges are slightly golden brown. Allow to cool for a couple of minutes. Then slice and serve. I like mine with some sour cream and diced tomatoes on top.
> Taco Bake
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow redriet60 - the afghan is beautiful - may i ask where you found the pattern?
> 
> love the scarf - hava the yarn to make one - just haven;t tried it yet.
> 
> sam


The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam wrote:
i must try that - but think it would be more difficult since i throw the yarn. sam
gottastch wrote:
Since the yarn is cotton and I'm using my bamboo double-pointed needles, the stitches pretty much stay in place (don't slide around) and I can feel them...if that makes any sense. I'd look down periodically but remember, my DH is a talker, so we were stopping frequently and I thought it was great fun to practice feeling the stitch and knit it and then take a quick look to make sure I did it correctly. I guess I am easily amused.
------------------------------------------------------------------
There was a wonderful friend of my family who was a fantastic knitter. She was a thrower too. She did amazing intricate work. I loved to watch her fingers know exactly what she was doing. The most amazing thing about her knitting? she rarely looked at her hands as she knit. She would stop every few rows when she had to count her stitches. She did pay attention to what she was doing when she had to cast on stitches but then it seemed she never had to look again. hmmmmm, eyes at the ends of her fingers? Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately with our welfare system the way it is I would lose more than I could ever earn- especially now I am on my own!


Understood. It might be a pressure you wouldn't need at this stage of life too. I know how that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.
> 
> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


Love that car Rookie, and yes I am groaning and creaking too after winter. We even had snow while the company was here, but nothing that lasted. Daffodils are out and magnolia tree starting to bloom so there is Spring in the air even if it is cold air. Went down to 30. Hope everyone you know is ok after the flooding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
> Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


Very pretty colours! Have not done much baby size for a year or two.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I hope yopu and the dear dogs have an enjoyable Monday, Lurker. I'm wearing my night clothes and will go to bed a sbit on the early side. Aren't those wingspans outstanding. I have a feeling that the colours chosen reflect aspects of the personalities of those who knitted them. In the Ulster Guild of Spinners and Weavers, of which I've been a member for years, I can spot work by three of our members at a great distance, based on colour choice. Who needs finger-prints.


Yes, agreed, they are wonderful. That is quite interesting about the color choices and "Who needs fingerprints." With me it is probably bling, a bit of gold here, a few sequins there, a few beads. LOL My GD is just like me too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'll be looking for those. you could almost put them in the candy dish - love dove ice cream bars.
> 
> sam


Ditto,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:



> Hmmmm I have problems walking and talking at the same time.. can't imagine what my knitting would look like if I tried that.. ROFL.. congrats to those that can, my hat is off to you :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm with you, can't do two thing at the same time, hard enough to do one. LOL LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether you can tell us what she did? I would hate to do something i wasn't aware of an then be banned


I see Zoe answered, thank you. Here's the links anyway.

Designer and everyone else who asked.
Check out these links. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156670-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145464-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sthanks redriet - found and printed off. love the sweaters and mitts - lovely.

sam



redriet60 said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
> Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
> Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


Beautiful, work love the colors, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what we were taught when I was at Art School, that really we should be able to turn our skills to any task. Thank you none the less! It is great that my creative side is re-emerging- the three decades on Lithium were a real dampener- I have always looked forward to my eighties- I hope to keep achieving as I grow older- provided I can still hold my hands steady!


Yay Julie...Love to see that creative spark turning into a flame. Mine is just starting too and we are almost the exact same age. Isn't it wonderful. I know there are down sides to aging, but there are some definite positives too. Here's to emerging from the fog to a rainbow world full of all your talents coming back to fruition, and they are wonderful. Amazing what we can do, truly amazing. Your sewing, your knitting, your art, your jewelry, and I'm sure creativity in every area of your life will emerge. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm just so thrilled for you :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lost a really long post, at least I think I did. Boy am I confused today. If I already said this forgive me.

Redriet, fabulous afghan and great colors. So cheery. Love it and also the late Christmas gifts. Lots of patience with all those buttonholes and buttons too. :thumbup: 

Julie, you don't need the lessons I am taking. You could be teaching them :!: :!: :!: But if you could take them I wish we could take them together. I think we might keep the teacher laughing. Oh dear, we might get kicked out of class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yay Julie...Love to see that creative spark turning into a flame. Mine is just starting too and we are almost the exact same age. Isn't it wonderful. I know there are down sides to aging, but there are some definite positives too. Here's to emerging from the fog to a rainbow world full of all your talents coming back to fruition, and they are wonderful. Amazing what we can do, truly amazing. Your sewing, your knitting, your art, your jewelry, and I'm sure creativity in every area of your life will emerge. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm just so thrilled for you :!: :!: :!:


Well it is an ideal day- the rain is a lovely excuse for inside occupations. Even Ringo is staying inside voluntarily! Need to get onto some sewing soon- I am a great procrastinator- would rather knit any day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lost a really long post, at least I think I did. Boy am I confused today. If I already said this forgive me.
> 
> Redriet, fabulous afghan and great colors. So cheery. Love it and also the late Christmas gifts. Lots of patience with all those buttonholes and buttons too. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, you don't need the lessons I am taking. You could be teaching them :!: :!: :!: But if you could take them I wish we could take them together. I think we might keep the teacher laughing. Oh dear, we might get kicked out of class.


there is a lot of skills I don't have! But the idea of taking a class together is part of the dream!!!!!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

hello all. Been a while since I've been on. School as usual. Don't get the free time I once had. But here is a treat for you all. One of the assignments from school. It is called a Rayograph. And no it is not done in photoshop. I did this in the darkroom. Took a while (3hours), but finally finished it. I'll check in when I can and post more completed projects from the dark room. -Hugs everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Give it a little while but the Parade is open
> 
> go to
> 
> ...


I was indeed sleeping at the time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you darowil- you are in your sock club (?) and that involves a lot of on going WIP's!
> 
> I hope to find a teacher for bobbin lace and learn to tat yet!


By take up anything else I mean non- knitting. I keep starting more knitting projects- unfortunatelly at a quciker rate than I fisnih. But I should finish the wingspan today- and plan to complete another WIP before beginning my next baby item that I need for next month to send to Melbourne with David. And in the midst work on a variety of others including my TV.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


The colours are good, its such an effective pattern isn't it. Another good one to learn short rows on!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I have finished my wingspan,but will have to wait until tomorrow to take a picture - when I have better light.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Sam is sure to love this one- I have never seen a peanut butter chip- probably an American speciality!


But don't see why we can't skip them and use extra chocolate, or maybe the caramel chips we can get over here now. Have copied it


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thought I would post my 'star neck warmer' here- the result of having lost Sam's pattern for the wingspan- closer to the swirl dishcloth, but with a 15 stitch increase followed by a decrease every other row to create the points. I have a bit more to crochet once I have a suitable button. If I make another I would not use the simple cast on that I have here, I would opt for a firmer cast on.


What a good job, very well done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren uses acrylic with the cotton- she says it scrubs well!


Yes it does, I use it for all my scrubbing even use it on the grill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looks great! :thumbup: How on earth can you knit and walk at the same time? I'd either fall over or bump into something. :roll:


I get lots of plain socks done that way- helps encourage me to get out as well as the thought of nice coffee.
Talking of coffee someone over here is sueing McDonalds becuase they burnt themselves on hot coffee- the lid wasn't put on properly! No responsibility for self here. I always check that the lid is on properly. I don't they can sue because the coffee is hot and they spill it on themselves because they now tell us that the hot coffee is hot on the cups and so we are warned. I guess now places need to not put the lids on so that it is the responsibilty of the person who buys the coffee. I hope she doesn't win- but they could well settle just becuase it is not worth the court case. Why do people pick on McDonalds to sue?
ANd then we wonder why things cost so much- if peopel sue for such things the insurance premiums go up, and who pays for increased insurance premiums? Not the companies that is for sure, us the consumer.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Great to hear from you, Doogie. We've missed you.

Could you tell us something of the process (in layman's terms) that you used to accomplish your project? It looks interesting. 

Take care and best wishes with your classes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


The afghan looks great, nice knitting and lovely colours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Same for me, KateB. The only ones I'd seen knitted were from ecru cotton in garter stitch and not in the least inspirational but then, like you, I discovered through KTP that they were fun to make and could be as simple or as elaborate as one chose. I like the new pattern for the citrus slice for which the URL was posted a few pages back. I'm feeling a bit pulped today. Yesterday's birthday party for my elder daughter was great fun and I'll probably post a pic or two tomorrow. In a fit of management, I've just listed the knitting projects that must be completed by Christmas - I'm that 'one-at-a-time' gal! Making that list has been sobering! Yesterday, one of the children in the family told me that he loves my knitted toys. That was followed by an avalanche of 'so do I'!!! I was delighted but a bit daunted by the magnitude of the task for if I do one then I must do about ten. Planning gets it done but the toys are on a list that has grown a bit since the late winter. Courage!! and back to the bed jacket, which is progressing well. Great activity at the tea party today and good to hear of Lurker's brother and about my various KTP family members. With much affection.


You could always do half for this christmas and promise the other half next year if you are going to run out of time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


I love the color, potato chip scarf is the next one I want to try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Unfortunately with our welfare system the way it is I would lose more than I could ever earn- especially now I am on my own!


Can you earn anything? We can earn a certain amount before we start to lose our pension- and then lose half of what we earn above that point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.
> 
> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


Lovely looking car- saw a very similar looking one here the other day- even to be left hand drive. And it is definitely a she.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kathy! while I am here- the finished necklace as she yawns- maybe I should go rest again now!!!!


Very well done Julie. Someone will be happy to wear this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I hope yopu and the dear dogs have an enjoyable Monday, Lurker. I'm wearing my night clothes and will go to bed a sbit on the early side. Aren't those wingspans outstanding. I have a feeling that the colours chosen reflect aspects of the personalities of those who knitted them. In the Ulster Guild of Spinners and Weavers, of which I've been a member for years, I can spot work by three of our members at a great distance, based on colour choice. Who needs finger-prints.


QWe have two local hand painters and I can pick there yarns dfrom each other. Realised that when someone was knitting with one and said it was one of Mellissa yarns and I thought it looks like Kathy's. The she thought and said no its not- I got it here from Kathy!
And the work of some of the members of the Handknitters Guild can also be picked. I don't think you could pick my work by its colours or what I do as I use a mix of everything. But even on KP withthe photos sometimes I look at something and know its it is before I look at the avatar.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


The afghan is lovely, I'm sure it will be well liked. Love the colours of the ruffle scarf. Can you share what the name of the yarn it is please.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since the yarn is cotton and I'm using my bamboo double-pointed needles, the stitches pretty much stay in place (don't slide around) and I can feel them...if that makes any sense. I'd look down periodically but remember, my DH is a talker, so we were stopping frequently and I thought it was great fun to practice feeling the stitch and knit it and then take a quick look to make sure I did it correctly. I guess I am easily amused


I do that when I watch the races. My mum would knit in the dark so she didn't bother my dad when he was sleeping. It does take practice to knit by feel. It is much easier when you know the pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Great to hear from you, Doogie. We've missed you.
> 
> Could you tell us something of the process (in layman's terms) that you used to accomplish your project? It looks interesting.
> 
> ...


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
> Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


Look familiar? I prefer your yarn. I think mine is too busy- buts it for Maryanne and she is very happy with it- the 2nd one has about an inch done and is one of the WIPS I need to work on. The weather has cooled down and got wet so she might be wanting them soon.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> If you like seeing other's work here is a pic of a sweater I knit for my hubby


What an absolutely stunning sweater! you must tell us what and where you exhibited your talent.



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is another design for a yarn swift at this site...http://www.knitchat.com/2007/06/19/how-tos-day-make-your-own-yarn-swift/ and http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/04/power-outage-yarn-swift-power-outage.html


Thanks Gwen for the swift alternatives. I like the computer chair idea the best the yard stick secondly. You can actually make a swift without tools and the chair goes back to being a chair after you are finished--no storage needed!

If the yarn isn't too fine, I have used my knees or feet but best with a ball winder so you can stop and untangle because that is what happens.

This Saturday, yesterday for us in the US, I had a wonderful day. In the morning I joined a new group as a guest and met some very interesting and ambitious, friendly, gals who were at all levels of knitting and shared their love of good food and yarn. Shortly after I arrived with my friend I was offered a mimosa, yes, a champagne drink--no mention of coffee, it was 10:00 am! There was an array of food offerings that each brought from a version of sloppy joes to cherry pie. A few brought their swifts and winders and set them up on small tables for those who wanted to could use them. The main subject, of course, was the recent shop hop and the treasures we found and sharing of patterns.

Then in the afternoon my cousin stopped by and we set off to the annual Vesterheim Museum fund raiser. This was a real treat. There were treasures to be found immediately as we entered, antique Norsk jewelry, craft items like parts for weaving looms that were hand carved and painted, really old post cards and other collectibles. There were vendors who demonstrated their craft talents from wood carving, acanthus style to wood chip. Bunad costumes for dolls. There were opportunities to join groups and organizations that promoted the Scandinavian Norwegian culture. All the ladies and some of the men wore their native costumes and loved to talk about them. One woman's bunad was first created in the 18th century then her great grandmother hand wove wool fabric to replace the bodice and skirt in the 19th century and then more recently other things were changed as they wore out. These are truly traditional unique costumes representing different areas of Norway. There was aquavit tasting--yes it is now made in Wisconsin and a fine replication of the traditional stuff. Also a collection of wood craft items from tools to boxes were exhibited and I found a new yarn tool called a snu gaffel or turning fork used for making a square cord similar to the i-cord. It is designed after the the French lucet which is still made in a modern form. Has anyone here used one of these?? It is a lot easier to use than knitting an i-cord. Well I found a very old one in the antique store area and it has the initials AA which was my grandfathers initials--it wasn't cheap at all but is now a part of my collections of Norwegian antiquities. I would have shared a pic of this new "find" but, alas, I left it in my cousin's car but will have it next week--I am anxious to try it out.

Here's a demonstration on how to use this tool: http://kws.atlantia.sca.org/photos/lucet/

Well today has come and gone. Got up late, it's been a rainy cloudy day, then made a nice breakfast with pancakes, watched some Sunday morning news and programs then saw my kitty curled up on my unmade bed and crawled in with her. Before I knew it I had slept until 5. I see you did the same thing Sam--didn't it feel good?.....I'm only on page 15 but will catch up. Hope all of you are having a great week end!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a good job, very well done.


i am looking forward to wearing it- the fibre is very soft!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you earn anything? We can earn a certain amount before we start to lose our pension- and then lose half of what we earn above that point.


the huge problem is our very high rents- the rent each fortnight is greater than the basic pension! consequently- they have to create ways for me to live- but all of those benefits would vanish if I earn anything on an on going basis- I realise it is not good- if I could I would have an income, there was a job I considered applying for a few years ago- but I would have ended up seriously out of pocket, and with a lot more expenses- travel, lunches, work-fit clothes- I am afraid it was a huge disincentive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Doogie -good to see you on here....love the pictures of your kitties in the avatar and love the photograph---hope you're having some fun!



doogie said:


> hello all. Been a while since I've been on. School as usual. Don't get the free time I once had. But here is a treat for you all. One of the assignments from school. It is called a Rayograph. And no it is not done in photoshop. I did this in the darkroom. Took a while (3hours), but finally finished it. I'll check in when I can and post more completed projects from the dark room. -Hugs everyone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh the suspense!! Looking forward to seeing your picture and your work.



Grannypeg said:


> I have finished my wingspan,but will have to wait until tomorrow to take a picture - when I have better light.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very well done Julie. Someone will be happy to wear this.


I am going to show it off maybe tomorrow when I go shopping- this one is for me!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about your Aunt, her daughter, and SIL, so sad to have young adults left on their own like that, they are so not ready, but I guess we never are. My mom passed when I was 20.
> Have a safe trip on the road, hopefully you'll have cooperative weather along the way.


Got as far as Blythesville, AR and safety decided that I didn't have enough time. We can drive for 16 hrs and take a 5 hr break and then drive. Not regulated by federal govt. They base it on 47 mph. So, I am in AR instead of on my way to TX. But, maybe it will be a good thing as we get more loads out of this area than SA. Did tell safety that they should give the loads to team drivers if they are just going to swap anyway. Even if they have to deadhead the teams farther. Just my rant. Esp after they told me earlier that all they were going to do is watch my time and see if I could get ahead of their clock. Oh well, at least I will get more than 5 hrs sleep tonight. And maybe even be able to knit tomorrow.
Thanks for your concern. It's nice to know others care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm....are caramel chips the same as butterscotch chips? I'll have to look to see if we can get the caramel ones. I'm use to using Kraft caramels when I need to for caramel in recipe...chips would be so much easier.

DH and I decided to try the 5:2 diet plan...tomorrow is our first 500 calorie day! Accomplishes two goals: 1) for us to lose some weight and 2) get out of cooking big meals for 2 days each week---DD will have to fend for herself on those two days....beginning the weaning process from relying on my cooking!!



darowil said:


> But don't see why we can't skip them and use extra chocolate, or maybe the caramel chips we can get over here now. Have copied it


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kathy! while I am here- the finished necklace as she yawns- maybe I should go rest again now!!!!


Lovely necklace, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmmm....are caramel chips the same as butterscotch chips? I'll have to look to see if we can get the caramel ones. I'm use to using Kraft caramels when I need to for caramel in recipe...chips would be so much easier.
> 
> DH and I decided to try the 5:2 diet plan...tomorrow is our first 500 calorie day! Accomplishes two goals: 1) for us to lose some weight and 2) get out of cooking big meals for 2 days each week---DD will have to fend for herself on those two days....beginning the weaning process from relying on my cooking!!


I am going to start the diet also tomorrow. We have butterscotch chips we can get.but have never bread of Carmel. Would eat them by the handfuls if I could get them good luck on the diet tomorrow. Eating has been getting out of hand lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lovely necklace, Julie.


thank you, Ohio Kathy! I'll have to see if I can find someone to take a shot of me wearing it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmmm....are caramel chips the same as butterscotch chips? I'll have to look to see if we can get the caramel ones. I'm use to using Kraft caramels when I need to for caramel in recipe...chips would be so much easier.
> 
> DH and I decided to try the 5:2 diet plan...tomorrow is our first 500 calorie day! Accomplishes two goals: 1) for us to lose some weight and 2) get out of cooking big meals for 2 days each week---DD will have to fend for herself on those two days....beginning the weaning process from relying on my cooking!!


2nd low calorie day today for me. Good to wean them off your cooking. I expected all the young adults in the house to cook once a week- that meant they could do wha tthey liked. All they needed to do was put the ingredients on the shopping list and I would get the food. Which was nice when we had the 2 girls plus one extra! But of course now I can make most meals do two nights but not when we had 5 here.
Actually came onto the computer to try to get some ideas for tea tonight. Need to feed DH as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They are so big compared to today's cars --- and the trunk could hold several bodies!! I always keep reaching for the shoulder seat belt - have the old fashioned airline versions ===was the first year required and no belts for the back seat! I've seen TV shows were US cars are imported to Europe and swapped for European cars!! Can't imagine how someone in Australia would get parts and at their age, they are constantly breaking down.



darowil said:


> Lovely looking car- saw a very similar looking one here the other day- even to be left hand drive. And it is definitely a she.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am going to start the diet also tomorrow. We have butterscotch chips we can get.but have never bread of Carmel. Would eat them by the handfuls if I could get them good luck on the diet tomorrow. Eating has been getting out of hand lately.


Kate has sure started something here hasn't she?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are so big compared to today's cars --- and the trunk could hold several bodies!! I always keep reaching for the shoulder seat belt - have the old fashioned airline versions ===was the first year required and no belts for the back seat! I've seen TV shows were US cars are imported to Europe and swapped for European cars!! Can't imagine how someone in Australia would get parts and at their age, they are constantly breaking down.


Well got myself in amuddle there, but now under control.

Holding several bodies would be very useful to me! What is the petrol (sorry gas) consumption like?
If you have no belts in the back can you not use them? We have to wear seat belts now so would now have to add them to a vechile that didn't have them. Used to only be essential to wear them if they were in the car.
Actually seem to remember that the one we saw came from Texas. Saw it once we realised we were running late so didn't have time to look closely.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Kate has sure started something here hasn't she?


Good for her, I need the inspiration. Hope I stick to it. We will all be skinny knitters!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are so big compared to today's cars --- and the trunk could hold several bodies!! I always keep reaching for the shoulder seat belt - have the old fashioned airline versions ===was the first year required and no belts for the back seat! I've seen TV shows were US cars are imported to Europe and swapped for European cars!! Can't imagine how someone in Australia would get parts and at their age, they are constantly breaking down.


If it were my other brother he'd probably machine parts himself- he certainly does this for his knitting machines- maybe they are simpler than a motor car!? We have a lot of really vintage cars around. Some on the road.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.
> 
> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


Nice car! I had a red chevy nova convertable when I was a senior in HS.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


So happy for you and your family, another answered prayer. I know you are happy that he is home, I am so happy for you, blessing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> So happy for you and your family, another answered prayer. I know you are happy that he is home, I am so happy for you, blessing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Patches!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The car has a huge engine and is part of the American "muscle car" designation....not driven for good gas mileage. It's considered an "antique" so doesn't have to be refitted with back seat seat belts, but we don't ever put anyone back there.

When DH was younger and had his first car (like this one--which is why it's nostalgic to him), he'd take it to the drag strip. He and his 5-6 buddies were all into the cars---real gear heads---3 of them still get together to visit and talk their car talk.



darowil said:


> Well got myself in amuddle there, but now under control.
> 
> Holding several bodies would be very useful to me! What is the petrol (sorry gas) consumption like?
> If you have no belts in the back can you not use them? We have to wear seat belts now so would now have to add them to a vechile that didn't have them. Used to only be essential to wear them if they were in the car.
> Actually seem to remember that the one we saw came from Texas. Saw it once we realised we were running late so didn't have time to look closely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heading to bed, but wanted to send compliments to all the entries so far in this week's tea party. Love the wingspan discussions that have spilled over from Sam's workshop. Having fun with that one. Love the recipes, the blankets, the scarves (potato chip is one I'll need to try), sweaters, photographs, and all the great advice! For sure, would not be able to walk and knit at the same time!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The car has a huge engine and is part of the American "muscle car" designation....not driven for good gas mileage. It's considered an "antique" so doesn't have to be refitted with back seat seat belts, but we don't ever put anyone back there.
> 
> When DH was younger and had his first car (like this one--which is why it's nostalgic to him), he'd take it to the drag strip. He and his 5-6 buddies were all into the cars---real gear heads---3 of them still get together to visit and talk their car talk.


Assumed the gas milage wouldn't have good- not wha tthey were worried about then.

I've been reading Journey to the centre of hte earth, written in 1864 and he talks about what will happen when all the coal runs out. Found it interesting that some at least already realsied how big a problem the reliance on coal was.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


Good to hear that he is up to going home. Healing thoughts winging his way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a system of several different bags- I had just forgotten which bag I had used when I last packed my glasses- they have turned up!
> I am putting off doing the cleaning- must get onto it- knitting is far more attractive a prospect!
> 
> I hope I may have caught the last mouse- but I am not laying great store on that- being very careful how I store everything!


I had to watch my storage also when we had the field mice in Texas, it is very eye opening, the places they can get to. 
And in to.
Glad the glasses turned up, those might come in handy. :-o


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
> Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


Those are lovely, The colors are so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

doogie said:


> hello all. Been a while since I've been on. School as usual. Don't get the free time I once had. But here is a treat for you all. One of the assignments from school. It is called a Rayograph. And no it is not done in photoshop. I did this in the darkroom. Took a while (3hours), but finally finished it. I'll check in when I can and post more completed projects from the dark room. -Hugs everyone!


That is totally cool!!!
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I get lots of plain socks done that way- helps encourage me to get out as well as the thought of nice coffee.
> Talking of coffee someone over here is sueing McDonalds becuase they burnt themselves on hot coffee- the lid wasn't put on properly! No responsibility for self here. I always check that the lid is on properly. I don't they can sue because the coffee is hot and they spill it on themselves because they now tell us that the hot coffee is hot on the cups and so we are warned. I guess now places need to not put the lids on so that it is the responsibilty of the person who buys the coffee. I hope she doesn't win- but they could well settle just becuase it is not worth the court case. Why do people pick on McDonalds to sue?
> ANd then we wonder why things cost so much- if peopel sue for such things the insurance premiums go up, and who pays for increased insurance premiums? Not the companies that is for sure, us the consumer.


Makes you wonder if one could sue after eating ice cream because one got brain freeze. 
The lady that sued McDonalds here all those years ago won, that was one dingbat judge, but an even bigger dingbat to complain that the "hot"coffee she ordered and paid for was "hot". :shock: sighing and shaking head. I'll never understand some people. 
:?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to show it off maybe tomorrow when I go shopping- this one is for me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Doogie, that is really cool. I'm sure it is even more awesome in person!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Got as far as Blythesville, AR and safety decided that I didn't have enough time. We can drive for 16 hrs and take a 5 hr break and then drive. Not regulated by federal govt. They base it on 47 mph. So, I am in AR instead of on my way to TX. But, maybe it will be a good thing as we get more loads out of this area than SA. Did tell safety that they should give the loads to team drivers if they are just going to swap anyway. Even if they have to deadhead the teams farther. Just my rant. Esp after they told me earlier that all they were going to do is watch my time and see if I could get ahead of their clock. Oh well, at least I will get more than 5 hrs sleep tonight. And maybe even be able to knit tomorrow.
> Thanks for your concern. It's nice to know others care.


Well, glad you are able to sleep, 5 hours these days doesn't do what it used to when I was younger. lol
DH of course is regulated, 11hrs drivetime, 14hrs total in service time, and 10 hrs off. And happy knitting tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up again. I've been knitting away at my sweater sleeves for the sweater I'm knitting for stepmother, getting there. 
Had a great dinner, I made stuffed pork chops and a veggie on the side, they came out so nice and moist, my best attempt yet. 
Well, off to knit some more, if I don't see you all before I head to bed, have a wonderful night.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is the 5-2 diet to lose weight? I don't see how it would work, but maybe I just eat a lot on my normal days! 500 calories isn't much food either. Can't wait to hear how it goes. I may have to give it a go even though I do think WW is the best diet; it is just so slow!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just a quick note before heading to bed. We had the most wonderful time with our friends this evening. Their photos of their daughter's wedding (in Peru) and all the sights they saw were so stunning and beautiful. Our friend brought me back some alpaca yarn they saw a woman spin into yarn and hand-dye with natural things. Due to the language barrier, she couldn't find out what was used to color the yarns purple and blue. I was so thrilled to receive it and have been turning it over in my head what to make with it. The yarn is very finely spun and so even...no doubt spun with very skilled hands. I am working hard to spin my sheep fleece evenly but it is nothing compared to this most precious gift. I am a very happy and very full girl tonight. Dinner was delicious...I'm working on getting the recipes  Good night for now.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just a quick note before heading to bed. We had the most wonderful time with our friends this evening. Their photos of their daughter's wedding (in Peru) and all the sights they saw were so stunning and beautiful. Our friend brought me back some alpaca yarn they saw a woman spin into yarn and hand-dye with natural things. Due to the language barrier, she couldn't find out what was used to color the yarns purple and blue. I was so thrilled to receive it and have been turning it over in my head what to make with it. The yarn is very finely spun and so even...no doubt spun with very skilled hands. I am working hard to spin my sheep fleece evenly but it is nothing compared to this most precious gift. I am a very happy and very full girl tonight. Dinner was delicious...I'm working on getting the recipes  Good night for now.


Sounds as if you had a wonderful night and what a great gift . It will be interesting to see what you do with it.
The pork chops sound wonderful. One of my favorite meals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had to watch my storage also when we had the field mice in Texas, it is very eye opening, the places they can get to.
> And in to.
> Glad the glasses turned up, those might come in handy. :-o


I have got most of the important things in glass, some in tins, and other more awkward things have gone into the deep freeze.

Re: finding things- I find it often helps to change perspective- often things will come to light when looking from a different angle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Good to hear that he is up to going home. Healing thoughts winging his way.


He has a friend who has had a similar by pass- apparently you feel really crook for about two weeks- He says it is very hard to get to comfortable, but he was going to walk around for a bit, and then try to settle again. He slept for nearly an hour this afternoon- it is 3-30 pm, here.
Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just a quick note before heading to bed. We had the most wonderful time with our friends this evening. Their photos of their daughter's wedding (in Peru) and all the sights they saw were so stunning and beautiful. Our friend brought me back some alpaca yarn they saw a woman spin into yarn and hand-dye with natural things. Due to the language barrier, she couldn't find out what was used to color the yarns purple and blue. I was so thrilled to receive it and have been turning it over in my head what to make with it. The yarn is very finely spun and so even...no doubt spun with very skilled hands. I am working hard to spin my sheep fleece evenly but it is nothing compared to this most precious gift. I am a very happy and very full girl tonight. Dinner was delicious...I'm working on getting the recipes  Good night for now.


You are one lucky gal! It sounds so lovely- you must show us when you have decided what you will make with it! Or better still show us the yarn before you start too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, everybody--long day today, so I'll just say cheers for the good news and may all in need of healing receive it. No knitting today.  But tomorrow is another day and sleep should revive me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, everybody--long day today, so I'll just say cheers for the good news and may all in need of healing receive it. No knitting today.  But tomorrow is another day and sleep should revive me!


Hope by the time you read this that you have slept well, and woken refreshed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


Was this the baby they knew could not survive? A very tough time for them all. Prayers for all concerned.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Consider it done Gwenie. Thank you for letting us know. I pray our thoughts and prayers will offer some measure of comfort.

Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this the baby they knew could not survive? A very tough time for them all. Prayers for all concerned.


I'm believe so but not positive. This is a copy & paste of a portion of her email to me.

"This has been a very hard week. My great grand daughter was born Wed full term. She weight four lb's and nine oz's. 
She was so perfect to look at, but small. Rosalie had Trisomy 17 , which is holes in the heart and cyst on the brain.
She grace us here on earth for three hours. Her funeral was yesterday. My grandson gave his testimony at the service. 
Proud of my family. If you need to get in touch please use my e mail. KP is such a source of comfort this could not have come at a worst time. Thank you Betty"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, glad you are able to sleep, 5 hours these days doesn't do what it used to when I was younger. lol
> DH of course is regulated, 11hrs drivetime, 14hrs total in service time, and 10 hrs off. And happy knitting tomorrow.


Well I looked up ours and they are similar to what you have said. The 10 hours though need only include 6 continuous hours. And the 14 working hours can include 12 of driving. But I found it interesting that every week heavy truck drivers must have 24 continuous hours away from the truck.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm believe so but not positive. This is a copy & paste of a portion of her email to me.
> 
> "This has been a very hard week. My great grand daughter was born Wed full term. She weight four lb's and nine oz's.
> She was so perfect to look at, but small. Rosalie had Trisomy 17 , which is holes in the heart and cyst on the brain.
> ...


That shutting people out is so tough- it is so easy to do by mistake and in her case stressful times make it more likely to happen and at a time when you want the support. I understand that it saves sending out emails to people who don't look at them but why not wait until they delete a few? Wish other sites would do something similar! how often do you get emails that you need to keep deleting and they just keep sending?
Prayer going out for the whole family- do hope it was the one they expected to not survive.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


ditto prayers are going up as we speak. let her know even though she can't see what we say, let her know that prayer can reach her where ever she is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just a quick note before heading to bed. We had the most wonderful time with our friends this evening. Their photos of their daughter's wedding (in Peru) and all the sights they saw were so stunning and beautiful. Our friend brought me back some alpaca yarn they saw a woman spin into yarn and hand-dye with natural things. Due to the language barrier, she couldn't find out what was used to color the yarns purple and blue. I was so thrilled to receive it and have been turning it over in my head what to make with it. The yarn is very finely spun and so even...no doubt spun with very skilled hands. I am working hard to spin my sheep fleece evenly but it is nothing compared to this most precious gift. I am a very happy and very full girl tonight. Dinner was delicious...I'm working on getting the recipes  Good night for now.


What a special gift to be given.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

received this from betulove this evening. sam



Betulove said:


> Sam I have been took off kP because when my husband was in the hospital I read every thing on my phone. To clean my computer when I got home I sent Kp to the spam barrel.
> I need to let everyone know Rosalie was born last Wed. She lived three hours. Then went back to the Lord. She was perfect in every way to look at. She had that Trisomy 17 which is hole in the heart and cyst on the brain. She weight 4lbs and 9ozs.
> I do so appreciate all the prays. My grandson gave his testimony at her funeral. Three hours and she touch so many people. Please Thank everyone for there prays.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you doogie - hopefully you will be getting a break soon.

sam



doogie said:


> hello all. Been a while since I've been on. School as usual. Don't get the free time I once had. But here is a treat for you all. One of the assignments from school. It is called a Rayograph. And no it is not done in photoshop. I did this in the darkroom. Took a while (3hours), but finally finished it. I'll check in when I can and post more completed projects from the dark room. -Hugs everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would definitely need to see that done right in front of me. looks great though.

sam



Ask4j said:


> I found a new yarn tool called a snu gaffel or turning fork used for making a square cord similar to the i-cord. It is designed after the the French lucet which is still made in a modern form. Has anyone here used one of these?? It is a lot easier to use than knitting an i-cord. Well I found a very old one in the antique store area and it has the initials AA which was my grandfathers initials--it wasn't cheap at all but is now a part of my collections of Norwegian antiquities. I would have shared a pic of this new "find" but, alas, I left it in my cousin's car but will have it next week--I am anxious to try it out.
> 
> Here's a demonstration on how to use this tool: http://kws.atlantia.sca.org/photos/lucet/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such excellent news myfanwy - continued healing energy going to alastair - but sounds like he is out of the woods and will soon be back in the pink.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The afghan is lovely, I'm sure it will be well liked. Love the colours of the ruffle scarf. Can you share what the name of the yarn it is please.


Red Heart Boutique Sashay, 1 ball makes one scarf. I bought mine at Joann's. They have other brands that are more expensive, these were $4.50 but I had a 40% off coupon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those cars were lucky to get fifteen miles to the gallon - but then gas was 29 cents a gallon.

sam



darowil said:


> Well got myself in amuddle there, but now under control.
> 
> Holding several bodies would be very useful to me! What is the petrol (sorry gas) consumption like?
> If you have no belts in the back can you not use them? We have to wear seat belts now so would now have to add them to a vechile that didn't have them. Used to only be essential to wear them if they were in the car.
> Actually seem to remember that the one we saw came from Texas. Saw it once we realised we were running late so didn't have time to look closely.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone who commented on my work, your kind words make it all worth while. Now I have to go back and catch up on all the posts, I was kind of jumping around and saw Lurker's pretty necklace, and I saw some comments about the Heap of Leaves Wingspan. Anybody figured it out yet? I think some of you can do it. Potato chip scarf? I have to go back to that, is there a picture ? First I'm going to sleep, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> You could always do half for this christmas and promise the other half next year if you are going to run out of time.


Wise council, Darowil. The couple of older children would understand. I'll see how I get on. I know it is only April but time gets eaten and by disposition, I'm not a 'last minute' person. Its a pleasant day and tomorrow is forecast to be similar so I'm going into the lab (Univ) for a couple of hours to catch up on the latest findings from our Greenland ice work and then off to the cottage, via my local yarn shop as I need an additional ball of the baby yarn that I'm using for my Aunt's bed jacket. I made good progress on its left side last night. Today, the young man who does some heavy work for me is expecting a delivery of stones to complete a path round the raised vegetable beds and I hope to complete this month's seed sowing by tomorrow evening. Last week, I had to stop as the wind was blowing the seeds out of the packet! I'm relieved that this week wil be quieter than last. The birthday tea was a great success and a day or two in the fresh air will be the makings of me. Affectionately.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Gwen. Prayers will be sent. I cannot imagine how painful this must be for the whole family.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


Oh Julie, this is sounding very positive, now the healing can continue in comfortable familiar surroundings. 
Hope your mice are now all ex-residents! I've now left my brother's so he can deal with any others that are left there. At least most of the foodstuffs are now safe from them. Do take some time for yourself now. Hugs, Lin.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Got as far as Blythesville, AR and safety decided that I didn't have enough time. We can drive for 16 hrs and take a 5 hr break and then drive. Not regulated by federal govt. They base it on 47 mph. So, I am in AR instead of on my way to TX. But, maybe it will be a good thing as we get more loads out of this area than SA. Did tell safety that they should give the loads to team drivers if they are just going to swap anyway. Even if they have to deadhead the teams farther. Just my rant. Esp after they told me earlier that all they were going to do is watch my time and see if I could get ahead of their clock. Oh well, at least I will get more than 5 hrs sleep tonight. And maybe even be able to knit tomorrow.
> Thanks for your concern. It's nice to know others care.


Believe me, dearest, We care! I love the accounts of your travels and of the meals and the knitting. The photographs of the little one and your lovely daughter are always anticipated. Safe onward journey.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


Love and support are sent in prayer to the family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Looking good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Great work, Julie...love your neckwarmer and necklace
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I dont know how you can knit while walking though. I couldnt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> such excellent news myfanwy - continued healing energy going to alastair - but sounds like he is out of the woods and will soon be back in the pink.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Looking good.


Thank you, sugarsugar! It is feeling good to wear too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


very nice. I make those scarfs as well. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


That is good news, you will feel less anxious now you know he has been sent home. Hope he continues to improve as he convalesces at home. Perhaps your subconscious will now let you relax and enjoy a good nights sleep.
Perhaps now the mice will be gone, their purpose no longer needed ! I do hope so. Love the necklace, your creativity is endless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> That is good news, you will feel less anxious now you know he has been sent home. Hope he continues to improve as he convalesces at home. Perhaps your subconscious will now let you relax and enjoy a good nights sleep.
> Perhaps now the mice will be gone, their purpose no longer needed ! I do hope so. Love the necklace, your creativity is endless.


Well, I have eaten a nutritious tea, taken my meds. The dogs are sleeping, I have caught up again with the KTP, and as much as I wish of the KP, I feel weary, although mostly I have been knitting- finished a wash cloth in the Fern Lace pattern and started working again on the narrow scarf in green also in the Fern Lace- this will be a gift for my knitting buddy, Audrey's 80th birthday in July. Green is her favourite, and this is a nice mossy colour! 
The necklace was really fun to do! I have enough wire for about two more.
And now as I have started yawning, this really is my signal to go to bed. Making the bread can wait till morning.
Happy Day for the UK! Sleep well America! And enjoy your evening, Aussie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found this recipe posted on my facebook page and had to share it. Sounds so good and easy too. Think I'll make it this week. Doing pork chops for tonight so maybe tomorrow. Looks yummy.
> 
> Taco Bake Ingredients:
> 
> This i am going to make. :thumbup: Already saved. Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> they are on the shelves here along with butterscotch cyips and a few other kinds.
> 
> sam


mmm. sound yummy, i guess they will end up here eventually.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow redriet60 - the afghan is beautiful - may i ask where you found the pattern?
> 
> love the scarf - hava the yarn to make one - just haven;t tried it yet.
> 
> sam


I have Sam! Hey i've done something someone else hasnt. You may have done the dishcloth.... but i have done the ruffle scarf.
LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'll be looking for those. you could almost put them in the candy dish - love dove ice cream bars.
> 
> sam


I love dove anything.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


Wow! Home already, thats great. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate has sure started something here hasn't she?


I'm delighted! Just hope it works for all of you, it certainly suits me. I've only been losing about 1lb a week now, but that's ok by me as long as it keeps going the right way. They say when you meet your target weight you can maintain it by fasting just one day a week. I'd like to lose another 9lbs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear that Alistair is home, Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


That is so sad. I think I remember her saying that they knew the baby wouldn't live long after birth? Not that that would make it any easier to cope with, I'm sure. Please let her know that we are all thinking about her at this stressful time for her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have eaten a nutritious tea, taken my meds. The dogs are sleeping, I have caught up again with the KTP, and as much as I wish of the KP, I feel weary, although mostly I have been knitting- finished a wash cloth in the Fern Lace pattern and started working again on the narrow scarf in green also in the Fern Lace- this will be a gift for my knitting buddy, Audrey's 80th birthday in July. Green is her favourite, and this is a nice mossy colour!
> The necklace was really fun to do! I have enough wire for about two more.
> And now as I have started yawning, this really is my signal to go to bed. Making the bread can wait till morning.
> Happy Day for the UK! Sleep well America! And enjoy your evening, Aussie!


Goodnight Julie, sleep well!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love dove anything.... :thumbup:


This talk of Dove chocolate bars makes me laugh - over here Dove is a maker of soap products!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This talk of Dove chocolate bars makes me laugh - over here Dove is a maker of soap products!


Hi Kate. We also have dove soap too. Oh and shampoo. Dont you get dove chocolate? its really good stuff, very creamy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Kate. We also have dove soap too. Oh and shampoo. Dont you get dove chocolate? its really good stuff, very creamy.


No, don't recall ever having seen Dove chocolate over here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Home already, thats great. :thumbup:


It certainly is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that Alistair is home, Julie.


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Goodnight Julie, sleep well!


Might have a mid-night snack to settle me back down- I never sleep that well especially when I know the banking must be done soon! Hope your day is going well!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Nice car! I had a red chevy nova convertable when I was a senior in HS.


Love the car!!! I had 2 favorite cars, first was a "66 Pontiac Tempest, a beautiful blue with a white hard top! That car would run, LOL.. and yep, I pushed it to the max with my step-father in the passenger seat, we had a blast with that car! My other favorite was my '68 Corvette, dark metallic blue with a white rag top.. I will never forget that car, was a dream to drive and power that was right at my foot, LOL.. Oh, I grew up learning to drive and my brother and his buddies raced cars, so of course I had to learn to race also, LOL. And no, I drive much more conservatively these days.. not a slow poke but no more over 80 and 90 mph.. ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


Thank you Gwen for this update... have her and her family in our prayers..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmmm....are caramel chips the same as butterscotch chips? I'll have to look to see if we can get the caramel ones. I'm use to using Kraft caramels when I need to for caramel in recipe...chips would be so much easier.
> 
> DH and I decided to try the 5:2 diet plan...tomorrow is our first 500 calorie day! Accomplishes two goals: 1) for us to lose some weight and 2) get out of cooking big meals for 2 days each week---DD will have to fend for herself on those two days....beginning the weaning process from relying on my cooking!!


I can get carmel that is tiny for easy melting to make candy apples. They are in with the chocolate chips at the stores here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> This talk of Dove chocolate bars makes me laugh - over here Dove is a maker of soap products!


It is soap and chocolate here in the US.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate has sure started something here hasn't she?


It is a good thing as most don't feel deprived. Friday was our fasting night when I was growing up. Mum didn't cook and we fended for ourselves if we wanted to eat. I carried that on with my own bunch. They are doing the same with their children now that some are old enough to help out. Lots of salads and sandwiches on those nights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the car!!! I had 2 favorite cars, first was a "66 Pontiac Tempest, a beautiful blue with a white hard top! That car would run, LOL.. and yep, I pushed it to the max with my step-father in the passenger seat, we had a blast with that car! My other favorite was my '68 Corvette, dark metallic blue with a white rag top.. I will never forget that car, was a dream to drive and power that was right at my foot, LOL.. Oh, I grew up learning to drive and my brother and his buddies raced cars, so of course I had to learn to race also, LOL. And no, I drive much more conservatively these days.. not a slow poke but no more over 80 and 90 mph.. ROFL


WHAT!!! We will definitely use the cruise control on the road to Ohio! LOL
Don't need to get there that fast....guess we'll have to limit our talking...wind power! ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is soap and chocolate here in the US.


I know Gwen, mom will ask me to pick her up some more Dove.. several times I have brought home the Dove candies, she meant the Dove bath soap.. she got spoiled to the candies and when she asked for those I thought she meant the soap.. ROFL...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WHAT!!! We will definitely use the cruise control on the road to Ohio! LOL
> Don't need to get there that fast....guess we'll have to limit our talking...wind power! ROFL


Ahhhhhh cruise control... what a wonderful invention.. just for the record, I have never had a traffic ticket!! Not even a parking ticket and I've had a license since age 12 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to frog triangle 2 of wingspan last night...hmmmmmm


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to frog triangle 2 of wingspan last night...hmmmmmm


oh no... what is it with us, LOL... I had to do the same... keep doing as I did before.. grrrrrrrrrrrr... Oh well.. at least I am enjoying the yarn more.. ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Ahhhhhh cruise control... what a wonderful invention.. just for the record, I have never had a traffic ticket!! Not even a parking ticket and I've had a license since age 12 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You do know I'm kidding I hope.....I tend to have a heavy foot and if I don't use my cruise control I will fly. Forgot to turn it on after a pit stop on a trip to Savannah a couple of years ago and BAM I got a ticket...$200! Oh but I love road trips.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My arms are so sore this morning.. guess the new weed trimmer is a bit heavier than I thought.. I never used a curved shaft always had a straight line, is a bit different as it is much shorter. I'll get used to it, though C has said she will be taking over that part of the yard work also. 
Had a great weekend with Daniel here with us, I didn't get much sleep, LOL, stayed up late talking then woke at my usual 5:30 am.. am a bit tired today but Mom has a DR appointment this afternoon, will come home from that and just chill. 
Looking forward to tomorrow :!: :!: :!: Another visit with Gwen, Cindi is going along on this trip, should be a fun day, how could it be any way else, Gwen and I together??? Look out Athens, fun times ahead :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow :!: :!: :!: Another visit with Gwen, Cindi is going along on this trip, should be a fun day, how could it be any way else, Gwen and I together??? Look out Athens, fun times ahead :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Woohoo!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You do know I'm kidding I hope.....I tend to have a heavy foot and if I don't use my cruise control I will fly. Forgot to turn it on after a pit stop on a trip to Savannah a couple of years ago and BAM I got a ticket...$200! Oh but I love road trips.


Hmmmmmmm well when you are driving I'll remind you of the cruise control.. ROFL... (heavy foot is good sometimes, LOL) C just popped in she said I'd hate to ride with you two in NYC, she'd be just as daring as you were.. ROFL.. just because I was driving a big red Dodge pickup.. made u-turns when I needed to... geeze.. 2 cops just waved and laughed at me.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


pm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


So wonderful to hear this!!!! It is amazing how quickly the body can heal when one considers how huge this procedure was. It must have felt so good to hear him sounding better. I know he has a way to go with healing, but when one thinks of what he went through, you will be surprised. My sister-in-law was one of those young people that would have just dropped dead in her 20's and the doctor's wouldn't believe she had anything wrong so she took herself off to Mayo Clinic and her heart was hooked up wrong. They corrected it and she went off to have a baby and works rings around me. I pray your brother will be like new too. Bill's father had a heart attack in his early 60's and a quintuple by-pass and has gone on for many years with great quality of life. I pray your brother will experience a much improved life with more energy and health. Will continue to remember him in prayer. So happy for you that he is home and know you must be so relieved.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm believe so but not positive. This is a copy & paste of a portion of her email to me.
> 
> "This has been a very hard week. My great grand daughter was born Wed full term. She weight four lb's and nine oz's.
> She was so perfect to look at, but small. Rosalie had Trisomy 17 , which is holes in the heart and cyst on the brain.
> ...


Oh such a sad time for the family. Have just said a prayer for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is beautiful! I have to make one of these and do Sam's workshop. Julie's workshop too.

Pontuf



darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gwen for posting. Many prayers for Betulove and family

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That is just so sad. Prayers being said - can't imagine what that poor mother is going through.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Many prayers answered Julie. So glad Alastair is in good spirits and on the road to recovery.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I had a phone call from Alastair a short while ago to say he is safely home from hospital- he sounded much more chipper, than when he was in the hospital this morning. Still very bruised of course, and tiring very quickly- they say that will happen for at least another week. He was really looking forward to sleeping in his own bed. They were lucky the traffic on the motorway was very light- it is school holidays, apparently that made the difference!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So cool Doogie! Post more pictures.
We miss you!

Pontuf



doogie said:


> hello all. Been a while since I've been on. School as usual. Don't get the free time I once had. But here is a treat for you all. One of the assignments from school. It is called a Rayograph. And no it is not done in photoshop. I did this in the darkroom. Took a while (3hours), but finally finished it. I'll check in when I can and post more completed projects from the dark room. -Hugs everyone!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty! Beautiful yarns!

Pontuf



redriet60 said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, look up Spicy Blanket by Paton, the scarf is really easy but time consuming because you have to stop and open up the netting.
> Here are some more pictures of things I finished back in Jan. they were supposed to be X-mas presents but were late


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is beautiful! I have to make one of these and do Sam's workshop. Julie's workshop too.
> 
> Pontuf


This is easy knitting- and as long as you use the markers doesn't need much concentration- hence finishing this but not Julies or my ASJ (although that is easy knitting to, but I need to work out how mcuh to knit! so put on hold for a while. And it is big).


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie. Great car! I love the color and the model!this must be a blast to drive!

Are you driving it to Ohio in July?

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> I posted this as a response to Lurker's question on our weather - but it was on the Travelling vine workshop so I decided to move it here for all to see.
> 
> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Both are just lovely!

Pontuf



redriet60 said:


> Ok here it goes, hope the pictures show.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie! So pretty!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> about half way on my first ever necklace. Chewing through quantities of 'crimping' beads!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely!

Pontuf


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kathy! while I am here- the finished necklace as she yawns- maybe I should go rest again now!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Julie this is absolutely beautiful and i love your yarn!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> thought I would post my 'star neck warmer' here- the result of having lost Sam's pattern for the wingspan- closer to the swirl dishcloth, but with a 15 stitch increase followed by a decrease every other row to create the points. I have a bit more to crochet once I have a suitable button. If I make another I would not use the simple cast on that I have here, I would opt for a firmer cast on.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. Another beautiful wingspan! What a fun class!

Pontuf



darowil said:


> And here it is. Will post it on the workshop when I get home this evening.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohio. Kathy, this is just darling

Pintuf



kehinkle said:


> Finished the bib. I put buttons on it. Yeah, I know. But the person getting this has had a few children and she always has the option of taking the buttons off. I couldn't get the yarn ones to look right. Pattern is from 1-2-3 crochet magazine. Used almost the whole hank of blue.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley so. Beautiful!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this wingspan on Ravelry not sure exactly how I found it but it is quite different. I am wondering whether the leaves were sewn on or crochet sc on after? do you think they might have done the basic wingspan and then added the veins later?
> 
> hmmm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


Absolutely gorgeous Darowil. The colors are fabulous.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


Darowil, that is just beautiful, love the colors great work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm believe so but not positive. This is a copy & paste of a portion of her email to me.
> 
> "This has been a very hard week. My great grand daughter was born Wed full term. She weight four lb's and nine oz's.
> She was so perfect to look at, but small. Rosalie had Trisomy 17 , which is holes in the heart and cyst on the brain.
> ...


Even knowing beforehand, this is still so heartbreaking; my thoughts go out to the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If memory serves me correctly - gas was under 50 cents per gallon----now it runs close to $4.00/gal depending upon where we purchase it - each county adds their own local taxes to it.



darowil said:


> Assumed the gas milage wouldn't have good- not wha tthey were worried about then.
> 
> I've been reading Journey to the centre of hte earth, written in 1864 and he talks about what will happen when all the coal runs out. Found it interesting that some at least already realsied how big a problem the reliance on coal was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

yipee!!!! That's great news.



kehinkle said:


> Good to hear that he is up to going home. Healing thoughts winging his way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's why I'm for some sort of law reform (tort reform)where there's some common sense approach and limits on the awards given out.



Poledra65 said:


> Makes you wonder if one could sue after eating ice cream because one got brain freeze.
> The lady that sued McDonalds here all those years ago won, that was one dingbat judge, but an even bigger dingbat to complain that the "hot"coffee she ordered and paid for was "hot". :shock: sighing and shaking head. I'll never understand some people.
> :?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm using it to lose weight but also for the discipline of keeping track of calorie intake. I'm also avoiding processed foods, artificial foods, and white stuff. I'm trying to eat for better liver function...have had issues ever since morphine toxicity after surgery 6 years ago. We'll see how it goes!!



pammie1234 said:


> Is the 5-2 diet to lose weight? I don't see how it would work, but maybe I just eat a lot on my normal days! 500 calories isn't much food either. Can't wait to hear how it goes. I may have to give it a go even though I do think WW is the best diet; it is just so slow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My brothers who had bypass where the chest was cracked open had more problems with their backs and with their thigh incisions than their chest areas...that's a lot of trauma for a body to take so it will take time. Sounds like he's doing so well!!! Prayers continuing.



Lurker 2 said:


> He has a friend who has had a similar by pass- apparently you feel really crook for about two weeks- He says it is very hard to get to comfortable, but he was going to walk around for a bit, and then try to settle again. He slept for nearly an hour this afternoon- it is 3-30 pm, here.
> Thanks Kathy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers and as many hugs of comfort as possible. She may be removed from getting the automatic email notices and the daily digests, but she can always come directly to the site and navigate it from the main menu. Please give her family our best wishes.



Gweniepooh said:


> Fellow KTPers one of our members, Betulove sent me an email explaining her absence from the TP. I am asking you to lift her and her family up in prayer. Her great granddaughter was who was born this past week passed away though she was full term. The family had her funeral this weekend.
> In addition, Betulove's DH was in the hospital with back surgery, Due to an error when she was deleting old emails she made an error and is temporarily off the website and will not be able to rejoin us until May 15th. She looks to us for comfort and dearly misses our support. Please lift Betulove up during this time. I told her I would let everyone know what was going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I am working on getting settled into the week; yesterday I spent quite a while riding in a truck on terrible roads and my stomach was not (and is not still) happy about it. We did reach the ruin and it was a nice day weather-wise, though if I'd known I would spend so much time idle I'd have taken my knitting (thought it might be rude, though, since these were people who do not know me, and so I left it behind). 

Sam, I have finished the sunflower knit shawl but it needs blocking, so I hope to do that today/tomorrow. Then I have a bit of typing/editing to do and so by the end of the week I should have a workable pattern! 

I'm loving seeing the variety of wingspans! That pattern is so easy to personalize, isn't it? I still haven't decided what yarn I will use, but I have narrowed it down to two or three. Once I decide what size I want it, I'll be able to decide on the yarn. I still haven't fixed the boo-boos Yuckl made on my Dreambird, but I hope to do that tonight while I think on what's next and then block that also with the sunflower.

Meanwhile, work calls...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here, too!!! But we don't ever get them mixed up!



KateB said:


> This talk of Dove chocolate bars makes me laugh - over here Dove is a maker of soap products!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to look - I try to stay out of that aisle in the grocery store unless I need flour!



NanaCaren said:


> I can get carmel that is tiny for easy melting to make candy apples. They are in with the chocolate chips at the stores here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it!!!!


darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nooooooo....I try to drive it as little as possible although I actually had one like it back in the 70's. It does not have A/C (except for the top down), no power brakes and no power steering...no power windows, etc. We'll be much more comfortable in the Jeep SUV that's in the picture behind the convertible!



Pontuf said:


> Rookie. Great car! I love the color and the model!this must be a blast to drive!
> 
> Are you driving it to Ohio in July?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! Prayers for the dear baby that left way too soon and for the family!!! 

Julie, sounds like your brother is doing well!

Love seeing everyone's projects...keep those photos coming!!!

I spent the morning playing with my new yarn. I have a question that maybe someone will know the answer to:

I checked and I get 20 wraps per inch with my yarn from peru so basically like baby/sock yarn. I weighed each one so now can I somehow figure out how many yards I have or would you think going by the weight on a skein of sock yarn would be close enough? I have 56 grams of the purple and 36 grams of the blue. Going by my sock yarn, 230 yards of that = 50 grams...soooo 230 divided by 50 times 56 gives me 257.6 yards? By using the same principal for the blue yarn then 230 divided by 50 times 36 gives me 165.6 yards? I'm figuring this is probably fairly close...just to give me an idea when I try to decide what to make    Your thoughts?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


That is so beautiful I love the colours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful yarn.



gottastch said:


> Hello all! Prayers for the dear baby that left way too soon and for the family!!!
> 
> Julie, sounds like your brother is doing well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So wonderful to hear this!!!! It is amazing how quickly the body can heal when one considers how huge this procedure was. It must have felt so good to hear him sounding better. I know he has a way to go with healing, but when one thinks of what he went through, you will be surprised. My sister-in-law was one of those young people that would have just dropped dead in her 20's and the doctor's wouldn't believe she had anything wrong so she took herself off to Mayo Clinic and her heart was hooked up wrong. They corrected it and she went off to have a baby and works rings around me. I pray your brother will be like new too. Bill's father had a heart attack in his early 60's and a quintuple by-pass and has gone on for many years with great quality of life. I pray your brother will experience a much improved life with more energy and health. Will continue to remember him in prayer. So happy for you that he is home and know you must be so relieved.


Thanks Angora- it is good to know he should have slept better last night, in his own bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Many prayers answered Julie. So glad Alastair is in good spirits and on the road to recovery.
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you Charlotte and Pontuf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie! So pretty!
> 
> Pontuf


It was great fun to do- I have been mulling over how I would make it for some time. And it feels nice to wear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh Julie this is absolutely beautiful and i love your yarn!
> 
> Pontuf


Off today to look for the buttons I need! Thank you! I am happy with the colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brothers who had bypass where the chest was cracked open had more problems with their backs and with their thigh incisions than their chest areas...that's a lot of trauma for a body to take so it will take time. Sounds like he's doing so well!!! Prayers continuing.


That is of interest, Rookie. I think Alastair at present is pretty much all over sore! Also brought back nasty memories of being in Hospital as a child in Scotland- when he had the scarlet fever.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So sorry to be so late for the party, especially after having missed the previous two! I really wish I knew where the days go; one minute I feel slightly ahead of the game, only to turn around and find that it's two weeks later. 

Anyway, I got my final retirement date - May 31! WooHoo!! Not that I'm excited or anything.

The recipes on the first page sound great, and appropriate for the kind of weather we're having. The poor tomato plants have almost tunneled their way back into the ground. I don't remember the last time it was this cold this late into April. The peas and lettuces are liking it, though.

Let me go back and try to get caught up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brothers who had bypass where the chest was cracked open had more problems with their backs and with their thigh incisions than their chest areas...that's a lot of trauma for a body to take so it will take time. Sounds like he's doing so well!!! Prayers continuing.


My mom has problems with her leg where they took the vein to use also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My one brother had to have another procedure almost 10 years after the first one and the Dr. joked that if he'd known that, he'd have put hinges on DB's back ribcage!! DB didn't think it was very funny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My one brother had to have another procedure almost 10 years after the first one and the Dr. joked that if he'd known that, he'd have put hinges on DB's back ribcage!! DB didn't think it was very funny!


I am sure he didn't!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


It doesn't look good . . . it looks great! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brothers who had bypass where the chest was cracked open had more problems with their backs and with their thigh incisions than their chest areas...that's a lot of trauma for a body to take so it will take time. Sounds like he's doing so well!!! Prayers continuing.


My mum and my brother both had triple heart bypasses and both said the most troublesome part was their leg where the veins had been taken!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> ...........Anyway, I got my final retirement date - May 31! WooHoo!! Not that I'm excited or anything.


That's the day my DS gets married - I'll raise a glass to your retirement!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops - pulled a Gwennie! :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That yarn is just beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i kind of took the day off here - sorry - just came inside -was watching my granddaughter bailee practicing her gymnastics. she is quite slender but very compact and very strong. she just moved up to level five. there was a time when i would attempt a cartwheel and i was pretty good - keep my legs out straight - but those days are long gone. lol think i would never get out of traction if i tried it now.

the fact that i was standing outside attests to the fact that it is sunny and warm. a lovely day and i hope everyone is out enjoying it - tomorrow is to cool down with rain but steadly get warmer as the week progresses. i think mother nature is beginning to relent a little.

planning on going to napoleon for coffee thursday morning - we have not met for a couple of weeks - so it will be fun to get together with fred and tracy and catch up on each others lives. have some biscuits and sausage gravy. lol

i am so impressed with the wingspans turned out by the ladies in the workshop - i hope you all go to see them off and on as more are added.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html#3164127


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmmmmm...biscuits and sausage gravy. Haven't had that in years and it sure sounds good-think I'll put it on the menu this weekend when all the kids will be here. Thanks for the idea.



thewren said:


> i kind of took the day off here - sorry - just came inside -was watching my granddaughter bailee practicing her gymnastics. she is quite slender but very compact and very strong. she just moved up to level five. there was a time when i would attempt a cartwheel and i was pretty good - keep my legs out straight - but those days are long gone. lol think i would never get out of traction if i tried it now.
> 
> the fact that i was standing outside attests to the fact that it is sunny and warm. a lovely day and i hope everyone is out enjoying it - tomorrow is to cool down with rain but steadly get warmer as the week progresses. i think mother nature is beginning to relent a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love biscuits and gravy...think I might use up leftovers in a pot pie tonight, though. We don't buy sausage though I might try turkey sausage with it sometime.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> i kind of took the day off here - sorry - just came inside -was watching my granddaughter bailee practicing her gymnastics. she is quite slender but very compact and very strong. she just moved up to level five. there was a time when i would attempt a cartwheel and i was pretty good - keep my legs out straight - but those days are long gone. lol think i would never get out of traction if i tried it now.
> 
> the fact that i was standing outside attests to the fact that it is sunny and warm. a lovely day and i hope everyone is out enjoying it - tomorrow is to cool down with rain but steadly get warmer as the week progresses. i think mother nature is beginning to relent a little.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam and the KTP family. On Saturday, the birthday tea for elder daughter was great fun. I couldn't get a final number of familymembers who wanted to come so I just over-catered and that was just as well. Many came! The children gobbled all that was`put in front of them and the cake gave everyone a giggle. There's a computer game called 'Candy Crush' and it is popular, so younger daughter decorated the cake accordingly. Nothing beats a good old family knees-up with adults and children enjoying themselves. I was so happy for my dear daughter that she had such a good day. We all missed her husband, who is working abroad at present but many of his family were with us and that helped.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Cute cake. My DD1 does a special cake for her youngest each year. Mostly centered around some video game. Her DS1 turned 21 this year and she had a baker in town make him a torso cake with pasties on it made out of candy necklaces. It was cute but I think it embarrassed his little brother (15) whose birthday it was also. 

I am still in Blythesville but will head to W. Memphis tonight, I think. Sunny and warm but with a nice breeze. Knitted on my Wingspan and then did three repeats of the TV. May get it done before too long. Read and did crosswords to rest from knitting. 

Hope everyone is well and have had decent weather today. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is here also kate - i love dove shower soap.

sam



KateB said:


> This talk of Dove chocolate bars makes me laugh - over here Dove is a maker of soap products!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too bad you still don't have the corvette - that age of corvette is worth some money now.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Love the car!!! I had 2 favorite cars, first was a "66 Pontiac Tempest, a beautiful blue with a white hard top! That car would run, LOL.. and yep, I pushed it to the max with my step-father in the passenger seat, we had a blast with that car! My other favorite was my '68 Corvette, dark metallic blue with a white rag top.. I will never forget that car, was a dream to drive and power that was right at my foot, LOL.. Oh, I grew up learning to drive and my brother and his buddies raced cars, so of course I had to learn to race also, LOL. And no, I drive much more conservatively these days.. not a slow poke but no more over 80 and 90 mph.. ROFL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just love those colors - the yarn has to be a dream to knit with.

sam



darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so anxious to see the sunflower shawl - can't wait.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I am working on getting settled into the week; yesterday I spent quite a while riding in a truck on terrible roads and my stomach was not (and is not still) happy about it. We did reach the ruin and it was a nice day weather-wise, though if I'd known I would spend so much time idle I'd have taken my knitting (thought it might be rude, though, since these were people who do not know me, and so I left it behind).
> 
> Sam, I have finished the sunflower knit shawl but it needs blocking, so I hope to do that today/tomorrow. Then I have a bit of typing/editing to do and so by the end of the week I should have a workable pattern!
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

-

the photographer tried for more than a yr to get this 3 minutes video.

---------- Forwarded message ----------

Full Moon

It is a 3 minute video clip of the full moon rising over Wellington, New Zealand. It was shot , on a calm summer evening, as people gathered on the Mt. Victoria Lookout point to watch the moon rise.

This stunning video is one single real-time shot, with no manipulation whatsoever. The camera was placed on a hillside
over 2 kilometres from the Lookout point, and was shot with the equivalent of a 1300mm lens.
The amount of planning, trial and error, and luck that went into this are mind blowing. He has been trying to capture this for over a year with many failed attempts. But 2 nights ago it seems everything was on his side, and it all came together in a way even he couldn't have hoped.
I honestly can't say enough good things about this video - from the magnitude of the visuals, to the intimate stories playing out with the people, to the sheer humbling nature of seeing the awe-inspiring reality of this giant rock in the sky that we so often don't stop to appreciate.

One thing I encourage you to do is watch this on the biggest screen you have - don't waste it on an iphone screen.











This link was sent to me by a friend and it shows you a full moon rising over Wellington NZ

, I thought Julie aka lurker would appreciate this, really beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful yarn kathy - i would love to learn to spin someday - think it would be so fun.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! Prayers for the dear baby that left way too soon and for the family!!!
> 
> Julie, sounds like your brother is doing well!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - yeah for retirement - does that mean you could join us for the knit-a-palooza in july - check with gwen if you think you could.

sam



siouxann said:


> So sorry to be so late for the party, especially after having missed the previous two! I really wish I knew where the days go; one minute I feel slightly ahead of the game, only to turn around and find that it's two weeks later.
> 
> Anyway, I got my final retirement date - May 31! WooHoo!! Not that I'm excited or anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just had a ad pop up here to join "russian brides.com - sexy russian sensations - join now. i am rotflmao - really - does anyone actually check ads like these?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be good and probably more healthy than sausage gravy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I love biscuits and gravy...think I might use up leftovers in a pot pie tonight, though. We don't buy sausage though I might try turkey sausage with it sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very yummy.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam and the KTP family. On Saturday, the birthday tea for elder daughter was great fun. I couldn't get a final number of familymembers who wanted to come so I just over-catered and that was just as well. Many came! The children gobbled all that was`put in front of them and the cake gave everyone a giggle. There's a computer game called 'Candy Crush' and it is popular, so younger daughter decorated the cake accordingly. Nothing beats a good old family knees-up with adults and children enjoying themselves. I was so happy for my dear daughter that she had such a good day. We all missed her husband, who is working abroad at present but many of his family were with us and that helped.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam and the KTP family. On Saturday, the birthday tea for elder daughter was great fun. I couldn't get a final number of familymembers who wanted to come so I just over-catered and that was just as well. Many came! The children gobbled all that was`put in front of them and the cake gave everyone a giggle. There's a computer game called 'Candy Crush' and it is popular, so younger daughter decorated the cake accordingly. Nothing beats a good old family knees-up with adults and children enjoying themselves. I was so happy for my dear daughter that she had such a good day. We all missed her husband, who is working abroad at present but many of his family were with us and that helped.


Candy Crush, I love that game it is so nice to play, and good for relaxing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That was my plan----or at least 1/2 pork and 1/2 turkey sausage and to lighten up with skim milk...we'll see what happens.



Sorlenna said:


> I love biscuits and gravy...think I might use up leftovers in a pot pie tonight, though. We don't buy sausage though I might try turkey sausage with it sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - thank you so much for posting this - what a magnificant view of the moon rising - it seemed as though you could almost reach out and touch it.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> -
> 
> the photographer tried for more than a yr to get this 3 minutes video.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> -
> 
> the photographer tried for more than a yr to get this 3 minutes video.
> 
> ...


Thank you now that is where I want to be,  great eye candy LOL lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Prayers for the dear baby that left way too soon and for the family!!!
> 
> Julie, sounds like your brother is doing well!
> 
> ...


They look so beautiful and what amazing work to get it so even with just a drop spindle.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

If everything works - a copy of my wingspan.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sam, this looks very appealing, and I MUST try some short row soon!


I just saw this one yesterday and thought I would do it. I have a similar pattern that I make for my sisters all of the time, but they end up using them like doilies under their plants! They think they are too cute to use for dishes. So, I've gone back to making them initial dishcloths and "Grandma's Favorite." Those are easy.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam -this one is for you! Bubbles at her best. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love biscuits and gravy...think I might use up leftovers in a pot pie tonight, though. We don't buy sausage though I might try turkey sausage with it sometime.


Last night we had Kangaroo sausage- roo is extreemely low fat and it was a 500 calorie day so needed something low fat. And it was also marked down as it its best before date was coming up. I don't mind roo as a sausage but am not all that keen on it as a plain meat- partly becuase it should be rare and I hate my meat rare, which makes it rather difficult.

I just can't imagine what biscuits and gravy is- biscuits are generally sweet over here. Occasionally savoury things are dry biscuits but usually crackers or some other term. And I don't think you are putting gravy on chocolate biscuits somehow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely grannypeg - did you crochet around the edge? very nice effect. wear it with pride.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> If everything works - a copy of my wingspan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just had a ad pop up here to join "russian brides.com - sexy russian sensations - join now. i am rotflmao - really - does anyone actually check ads like these?
> 
> sam


lamao The adds on my screen are for Moto GP to buy tickets to go the races. On occasion I get adds for yarn,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one great looking dog grannypeg - look at those eyes - pure innocence. lol i bet she makes a great companion.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Sam -this one is for you! Bubbles at her best. LOL


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, I did a single crochet around the whole scarf and I like the effect too.

It was done in dk. I am now thinking of doing one in a fingering weight if I can figure out how much yarn I would need if i use 120 sts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize people ate kangaroo meat - interesting - what does it taste like and why should one eat it rare?

sam



darowil said:


> Last night we had Kangaroo sausage- roo is extreemely low fat and it was a 500 calorie day so needed something low fat. And it was also marked down as it its best before date was coming up. I don't mind roo as a sausage but am not all that keen on it as a plain meat- partly becuase it should be rare and I hate my meat rare, which makes it rather difficult.
> 
> I just can't imagine what biscuits and gravy is- biscuits are generally sweet over here. Occasionally savoury things are dry biscuits but usually crackers or some other term. And I don't think you are putting gravy on chocolate biscuits somehow!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

We rescued her when she was six and she will be nine this 
August. I hope we have her for a few more years yet; she is just unique. For the first time in her life she is a 'pup' and not a lap dog. She has to be a dog since we live in the country - no perfumes or pink bows at the groomers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

makes me wonder what i did to deserve a "russian bride"?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> lamao The adds on my screen are for Moto GP to buy tickets to go the races. On occasion I get adds for yarn,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lot grannypeg - for instance - i was using sock yarn - 142sts on size 10 (6mm) needles - had 492 yards and was not going to have enough to finish the second triangle. even with a smaller needle i don't think i would have had enough.

sam

i thought when i tried it again i would have at least 2500 yds of yarn before i started and one in the store if i needed it.



Grannypeg said:


> Yes, I did a single crochet around the whole scarf and I like the effect too.
> 
> It was done in dk. I am now thinking of doing one in a fingering weight if I can figure out how much yarn I would need if i use 120 sts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just love those colors - the yarn has to be a dream to knit with.
> 
> sam


Althea and I were discussing it the other day- we can't decide if we like it or not. Its different but we can't work out why. I got to used to it and was happy with by the time I finished- and I love the colours. I have some purple in it too and might use it for Maryanne(well I should think thats who I got it for actually) and do the wingspan slightly bigger with less triangles.
Talking of ALthea we are catching up for lunch today- I've some patterns for her which I borrowed from someone and keep forgetting to give them to Althea (and in fact she has seen the lady I borrowed them from since I have had them). So when I forgot them Saturday I suggested catching up for lunch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> makes me wonder what i did to deserve a "russian bride"?
> 
> sam


Makes you wonder, unless you check out patterns on Russian sites.
I am pretty sure I know why I have race adds pop up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> makes me wonder what i did to deserve a "russian bride"?
> 
> sam


Maybe some computer bot misinterpreted Russian join?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Biscuits here are a type of bread--maybe something like you'd know as a round, plain scone? Usually light and somewhat fluffy (if they turn out right, that is!) and made from flour, butter or shortening, salt, and milk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just had a ad pop up here to join "russian brides.com - sexy russian sensations - join now. i am rotflmao - really - does anyone actually check ads like these?
> 
> sam


Well I have been getting messages for days congratualting me on being the 999,999th person to visit this site (no idea if this site is meant to be KP or soemthing else. What makes me laugh is if I was the 999,999th visitor a few days ago how come I am the 999,999th visitor again today? 
I get ads for lovely single women- what would I want one of them for?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Biscuits here are a type of bread--maybe something like you'd know as a round, plain scone? Usually light and somewhat fluffy (if they turn out right, that is!) and made from flour, butter or shortening, salt, and milk.


Though I have never thought of putting gravy on scones it makes more sense (and sounds like our scones). Maybe I could make some gravy and put it on my caramilsed onion muffins for tea tonight. (The muffins are not English muffins but more like scones. Have 2 left and no husband fo rtea so I will eat a propr meal with Althea and just have something light this evening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe some computer bot misinterpreted Russian join?!


That probably explains it- can be fun watching what comes up in response to what is being talked about. Like when the discussion is on yarn or pattern addications and I get ads for various treatments for alcohol and drug addication. Not sure they would help- or that I want help even if they would.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize people ate kangaroo meat - interesting - what does it taste like and why should one eat it rare?
> 
> sam


It is increasing in popularity becuase its low fat- the sausage had less than 2 gms fat per 100gm (0.7 ozs/3.5) compared to the others which I think the lowest was around 15 gms of fat.
If cooked too much it toughens. Flavour is stronger than other meats, but not sure what it is like (especially as i rarely eat it. Have used mince a few times as add flavours to it, simply use it in place of beef (our mince is your ground).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> If everything works - a copy of my wingspan.


Looks really good- love the way the variagted works on these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this is quite spectacular!



dollyclaire said:


> -
> 
> the photographer tried for more than a yr to get this 3 minutes video.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I reposted that on my facebook page--WOW. I love the moon!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love everyone's work! All the wingspans, scarves, sweaters and neckwarmers such wonderful knitting and the colors are gorgeous. Had a busy day, Trixie had go back to the vet and get her teeth cleaned, she was not happy. They had me come in the back to get her as she was crouched in the corner of the kennel growling. Not the same sweet girl the lady put in the kennel this morning lol. She was fine once she saw me, made sure she didnt get anywhere near the lady who worked there.

Going to try and get some knitting done while catching up on some tv. 
Prayers and hugs to everyone


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Look familiar? I prefer your yarn. I think mine is too busy- buts it for Maryanne and she is very happy with it- the 2nd one has about an inch done and is one of the WIPS I need to work on. The weather has cooled down and got wet so she might be wanting them soon.


Sure does Darowil, I used left over sock yarn, I like yours too, I think the colors are pretty. I really liked making those.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> -
> 
> the photographer tried for more than a yr to get this 3 minutes video.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love everyone's work! All the wingspans, scarves, sweaters and neckwarmers such wonderful knitting and the colors are gorgeous. Had a busy day, Trixie had go back to the vet and get her teeth cleaned, she was not happy. They had me come in the back to get her as she was crouched in the corner of the kennel growling. Not the same sweet girl the lady put in the kennel this morning lol. She was fine once she saw me, made sure she didnt get anywhere near the lady who worked there.
> 
> Going to try and get some knitting done while catching up on some tv.
> Prayers and hugs to everyone


Hahaha, Pup lover, that used to happen to us all the time at the vet. Animals would wake up after anesthesia and be disoriented or scared and would lash out at guess who? We normally could handle all pets but every once and a while we'd get one where the owner would have to come in back to help. Just the way it goes sometimes. Hope Trixie is feeling back to normal now


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

This dividing of the teaparty has me stumped How do you navigate this wrinkle??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> just had a ad pop up here to join "russian brides.com - sexy russian sensations - join now. i am rotflmao - really - does anyone actually check ads like these?
> 
> sam


Sam a dear friend of ours actually went through a service several years ago. He corresponded with the woman for about a year, wen to the Ukraine and spent something like 2-3 week there meeting her & her family. Later she came here to do the same and they married. They now have 2 beautiful children. She is a lovely person. It was very difficult for her initially as her English was very broken and the cultural differences quite difficult at times but they are very happy. I know we were absolutely shocked when we learned about it. Though good friends we didn't see him often and we learned of the marriage and all that had transpired via a Christmas card with a wedding photo enclosed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> If everything works - a copy of my wingspan.


Absolutely stunning Grannypeg. I love the colorway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Sure does Darowil, I used left over sock yarn, I like yours too, I think the colors are pretty. I really liked making those.


Mine too is left over sock yarn. i've just needed to tink a bit- forgot a yo. And I clearly left out 1/2 round somewhere as I am now beginning the pattern in th emiddle fo the round! But that I'm leaving. Maryanne won't notice as I can't really tell where I went wrong, just know I did because the beginning of the pattern has moved. Just that little bit too much thinking for doing with KP. Maybe a good excuse to start another wingspan!- have two planned after all. And trying to decide what yarn to use to do a BSJ- maybe can finish that before my ASJ. Why with all my yarn do I so often not have what I want? Daivd thinks the couple I am knitting for are fairly conservative so I thought navy with a few red stripes, have the perfect red but not the navy in a 8 ply (DK) yarn which I want (going to Melbourne which is colder than here and of course heading into the coldest time of the year soon). 
Well after lunch with Althea I might just wander into Spotlight and get the navy. And if he is wrong the red will lift it enough to be acceptable to less conservative parents as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And people thought knitting and walking was amazing?
http://au.deramores.com/knitting-world-record?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_386_world_record
Not a useful photo plenty of yarn but can't see any needles


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And people thought knitting and walking was amazing?
> http://au.deramores.com/knitting-world-record?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_386_world_record
> Not a useful photo plenty of yarn but can't see any needles


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks so much, I appreciate your comments. Now back to my unfinished socks - maybe. lol


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Darowil. I really enjoyed making this. It's a perfect travelling project.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And people thought knitting and walking was amazing?
> http://au.deramores.com/knitting-world-record?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_386_world_record
> Not a useful photo plenty of yarn but can't see any needles


Here is a link that is on Facebook. She is wearing he scarf she knit.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=584226298268098&set=o.196627368346&type=1&theater


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's how I use my swirl cloths. There are so many fun patterns - a couple of my favorites are attached.



Knitnewbie said:


> I just saw this one yesterday and thought I would do it. I have a similar pattern that I make for my sisters all of the time, but they end up using them like doilies under their plants! They think they are too cute to use for dishes. So, I've gone back to making them initial dishcloths and "Grandma's Favorite." Those are easy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know we're always talking about this. I think you've seen the postings for homemade Bisquick or reference to Bisquick mixes or Pillsbury refrigerted biscuits. They are quite a staple here especially throughout the southern U.S. Here's the recipe I use...The gravy is made by browning the sausage, then making a cream gravy to go with it. I tend to like mine savory (parsley and chives), while others like them peppery or salty...there are quite a few differences.

If you don't have buttermilk---you can just add a little lemon juice to regular milk and let it sit for awhile. Our WalMart's are now carrying powdered buttermilk that is great to have on hand and has quite a long shelf life.

Here's a long description --- I tend to cut some of the fat out by using skim milk, turkey sausage, and rinsing the meat after browning.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/03/drop-biscuits-and-sausage-gravy/

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/03/drop-biscuits-and-sausage-gravy/


darowil said:


> Last night we had Kangaroo sausage- roo is extreemely low fat and it was a 500 calorie day so needed something low fat. And it was also marked down as it its best before date was coming up. I don't mind roo as a sausage but am not all that keen on it as a plain meat- partly becuase it should be rare and I hate my meat rare, which makes it rather difficult.
> 
> I just can't imagine what biscuits and gravy is- biscuits are generally sweet over here. Occasionally savoury things are dry biscuits but usually crackers or some other term. And I don't think you are putting gravy on chocolate biscuits somehow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know we're always talking about this. I think you've seen the postings for homemade Bisquick or reference to Bisquick mixes or Pillsbury refrigerted biscuits. They are quite a staple here especially throughout the southern U.S. Here's the recipe I use...The gravy is made by browning the sausage, then making a cream gravy to go with it. I tend to like mine savory (parsley and chives), while others like them peppery or salty...there are quite a few differences.
> 
> If you don't have buttermilk---you can just add a little lemon juice to regular milk and let it sit for awhile. Our WalMart's are now carrying powdered buttermilk that is great to have on hand and has quite a long shelf life.
> 
> ...


Saw arecipe book in the library the other day for using Bisquick! Wonder if it could be found here now- I do though now have a recipe for making my own.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you may have seen the postings for homemade Bisquick or reference to Bisquick mixes or Pillsbury refrigerted biscuits. If not, I can post the recipe to make your own at home version.

They are quite a staple here especially throughout the southern U.S. Here's the recipe I use for the biscuits....The gravy is made by browning the sausage, then making a cream gravy to go with it. I tend to like mine savory (parsley and chives), while others like the gravy peppery or salty...there are quite a few differences.

If you don't have buttermilk---you can just add a little lemon juice to regular milk and let it sit for awhile. Our WalMart's are now carrying powdered buttermilk that is great to have on hand and has quite a long shelf life.

Here's a long description --- I tend to cut some of the fat out by using skim milk, turkey sausage, and rinsing the meat after browning.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/03/drop-biscuits-and-sausage-gravy/



darowil said:


> Last night we had Kangaroo sausage- roo is extreemely low fat and it was a 500 calorie day so needed something low fat. And it was also marked down as it its best before date was coming up. I don't mind roo as a sausage but am not all that keen on it as a plain meat- partly becuase it should be rare and I hate my meat rare, which makes it rather difficult.
> 
> I just can't imagine what biscuits and gravy is- biscuits are generally sweet over here. Occasionally savoury things are dry biscuits but usually crackers or some other term. And I don't think you are putting gravy on chocolate biscuits somehow!


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who commented on the pic I posted of the Aran Sweater I knitted for my hubby, I won the ribbon on it when it was entered in our County Fair. I loved working on that sweater, it took me 10 years on and off to finish it. I would lay it aside and pick it up again. I still prefer written instructions over charts.

I really enjoy everyone's posts on the Tea Party Thread, even though I don't have the time to comment often, as I work full time. DH and I will be retiring to part time this fall. so looking forward to more free time to enjoy crafting, and of course, riding the Harley!!

Would love to get to the gathering at Sam's as well. One of these years!! I feel like I know all you wonderful people.

The pic is me in 1969 with another prize winner. Farm girl all the way!!

Blessings to all!!! Have a great week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too!!! The county fair was the highlight of our summers!!



truthandlight said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented on the pic I posted of the Aran Sweater I knitted for my hubby, I won the ribbon on it when it was entered in our County Fair. I loved working on that sweater, it took me 10 years on and off to finish it. I would lay it aside and pick it up again. I still prefer written instructions over charts.
> 
> I really enjoy everyone's posts on the Tea Party Thread, even though I don't have the time to comment often, as I work full time. DH and I will be retiring to part time this fall. so looking forward to more free time to enjoy crafting, and of course, riding the Harley!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts: repost on request



1 boneless skinless chicken breast
2 tablespoons cream cheese
1 tablespoon green onion, Chopped
2 pieces bacon, Partially Cooked

Directions:


Pound out Chicken breast so it is about 1/4" thick.

Mix together cream cheese and green onions and spread cheese mixture over 1 side of chicken breast.

Roll CHicken breast up to conseal cream cheese.

Wrap partially cooked bacon around chicken breast and secure with toothpick.

Plase on baking sheet and back for about 30 minutes at 375.

Broil for about 5 minute to crisp bacon.

*food.com*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm believe so but not positive. This is a copy & paste of a portion of her email to me.
> 
> "This has been a very hard week. My great grand daughter was born Wed full term. She weight four lb's and nine oz's.
> She was so perfect to look at, but small. Rosalie had Trisomy 17 , which is holes in the heart and cyst on the brain.
> ...


Such a sad thing, and such a hard time for the whole family, prayers for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I looked up ours and they are similar to what you have said. The 10 hours though need only include 6 continuous hours. And the 14 working hours can include 12 of driving. But I found it interesting that every week heavy truck drivers must have 24 continuous hours away from the truck.


Yes, they have to have 34 continuous hours off after 70 hours on duty in 8 days then can restart clock, or there is some other conveluted thing they can do, by dropping days but it catches up to you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good night all, have a blessed tomorrow, I pray joy, happiness, laced with laughter, with the new day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Though I have never thought of putting gravy on scones it makes more sense (and sounds like our scones). Maybe I could make some gravy and put it on my caramilsed onion muffins for tea tonight. (The muffins are not English muffins but more like scones. Have 2 left and no husband fo rtea so I will eat a propr meal with Althea and just have something light this evening.


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/biscuits-and-gravy-recipe/index.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/guy-fieri/buttermilk-biscuits-recipe/index.html


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me too!!! The county fair was the highlight of our summers!!


Ours too!! My sister and I raised all the calves on our dairy farm, fair time was so much fun, we even slept at the 4-H barn with our animals.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you doogie - hopefully you will be getting a break soon.
> 
> sam


 Hopefully I will get a break. School is well School. Half the time I spend hours in the dark room, and I've picked up the habbit of choosing the most difficult negatives to work with. Sighs... LOL And yes I do promise to post more pictures once I get the kinks worked out of the Dark room. Turns out it is one of my favorite places. 7 or 8 hours flies by when you are creating photographs in the dark.   

But things have been hectic for sure. My Grandmother passed away peacefully in her sleep about a month ago. The family lawyer is just now getting around to settling the estate. Apparently I was listed as one of the Heirs, but in my opinion I would just rather she still be around. Had so many questions I still wanted to ask.   

But such is the cycle of life. My focus is mainly on school. As long as everything goes well in school I will be happy. And yes I will do my best to get a break this summer so i can catch up on the knitting, but at this point I can make no promises in the matter.  But I do miss all of you ever so dearly.

One thing I will be attempting to do is place a ball of yarn and needles in the middle of a waterfall pouring down into the clouds. 100% done in the dark room. And yes it can be done without that photoshop digital stuff. Photographers have been achieving wierd wacky fun looking photographs since at least a century before all this digital junk. So I am hoping that my chances of success paired with 100% persistance and determination will result in mastery over the all knowing dark room. LOL

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! All caught up again, 11 pages. 
My dad had 8 bypass and a valve about 7or 8 years ago and he got about another 5-6 yrs before he passed, and I know Marla said that his leg was the worst part. The surgeon was so shocked that he made it through that huge a surgery that he asked if he could write it up in the medical journal and there would be no bill whatsoever, Dad and Marla told him to write whatever he wanted. And there was no bill. 
Well, I'm off to get some more knitting done. Sounds like my son is going to move here to Wyoming, so we are getting the spare room at Marla's cleaned out for him to inhabit for a while until he gets into his own place, I love him to pieces but he tends to nest at my house, and next thing you know my whole house and property is occupied by STUFF, not good stuff, junk stuff, at Marla's he won't do that. lol.
Oh, and the wingspans are gorgeous, I'll eventually get around to making one, eventually. :wink:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

hi everyone. Its lunchtime Tues so i thought i would catch up. I see another 10 pages have gone by so i will read them in a minute. I hope everyone is well or feeling better and receiving sunshine. I have been to mums and done whats needed and planted couple more pansies in a pot for her as well. I will potter around here for the afternoon. Now to catch up on the tea party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My arms are so sore this morning.. guess the new weed trimmer is a bit heavier than I thought.. I never used a curved shaft always had a straight line, is a bit different as it is much shorter. I'll get used to it, though C has said she will be taking over that part of the yard work also.
> Had a great weekend with Daniel here with us, I didn't get much sleep, LOL, stayed up late talking then woke at my usual 5:30 am.. am a bit tired today but Mom has a DR appointment this afternoon, will come home from that and just chill.
> Looking forward to tomorrow :!: :!: :!: Another visit with Gwen, Cindi is going along on this trip, should be a fun day, how could it be any way else, Gwen and I together??? Look out Athens, fun times ahead :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great time together you two. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have finished my wingspan -woohoo!- the first item I have finished so far in a workshop. And I was left a whole 20inches of yarn! I was getting a little worried there for a while I can tell you.
> I do think it needs to be bigger so will add extra stitches to future ones- looks good though and especially in the photo or spread out on the floor.


Good for you. It looks great!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts: repost on request
> 
> 1 boneless skinless chicken breast
> 2 tablespoons cream cheese
> ...


This recipe sounds great. Will try it for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i kind of took the day off here - sorry - just came inside -was watching my granddaughter bailee practicing her gymnastics. she is quite slender but very compact and very strong. she just moved up to level five. there was a time when i would attempt a cartwheel and i was pretty good - keep my legs out straight - but those days are long gone. lol think i would never get out of traction if i tried it now.
> 
> the fact that i was standing outside attests to the fact that it is sunny and warm. a lovely day and i hope everyone is out enjoying it - tomorrow is to cool down with rain but steadly get warmer as the week progresses. i think mother nature is beginning to relent a little.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you are having sunshine. And it sounds like you are doing a great job with the workshop. :thumbup: 
Cartwheels huh? I never could do them .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam and the KTP family. On Saturday, the birthday tea for elder daughter was great fun. I couldn't get a final number of familymembers who wanted to come so I just over-catered and that was just as well. Many came! The children gobbled all that was`put in front of them and the cake gave everyone a giggle. There's a computer game called 'Candy Crush' and it is popular, so younger daughter decorated the cake accordingly. Nothing beats a good old family knees-up with adults and children enjoying themselves. I was so happy for my dear daughter that she had such a good day. We all missed her husband, who is working abroad at present but many of his family were with us and that helped.


What a lovely cake. I am trying to get the candy crush game but it seems that is on facebook (which i have so far refused to have) or android (which i dont have) but the games guy at the market is going to have a go at converting it as it is very popular. What a wonderful time you had with your family. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> If everything works - a copy of my wingspan.


Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I made it (finally) to the heel and am ready to begin the top of the foot motif on the Christmas stocking - hooray!!!!! If we get as much snow as predicted (6-10 inches), I will have a peaceful day tomorrow and hope to get a good chunk of it done. My new goal is to have them in the mail to their new owner by the end of the week  

Goodnight all from a snowy Minnesota zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, hope all are well, and have a good afternoon/night. 
Hugs and love


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I started a wingspan, dropped a stitch and didn't see it. Using Patons lace sequin, it's too fuzzy to repair so i frogged it (was just one the first triangle anyway). Such is life.

Doogie, good to see you, though I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. Have fun with your photos--art can be very healing, as we all know here.

I'm off to bed soon; everyone have a good night/day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you would want the same amount of triangles but you will be able to tell once you are into the project.

sam



darowil said:


> Althea and I were discussing it the other day- we can't decide if we like it or not. Its different but we can't work out why. I got to used to it and was happy with by the time I finished- and I love the colours. I have some purple in it too and might use it for Maryanne(well I should think thats who I got it for actually) and do the wingspan slightly bigger with less triangles.
> Talking of ALthea we are catching up for lunch today- I've some patterns for her which I borrowed from someone and keep forgetting to give them to Althea (and in fact she has seen the lady I borrowed them from since I have had them). So when I forgot them Saturday I suggested catching up for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't speak or read russian. hmmmmm

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Makes you wonder, unless you check out patterns on Russian sites.
> I am pretty sure I know why I have race adds pop up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to do your housework.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I have been getting messages for days congratualting me on being the 999,999th person to visit this site (no idea if this site is meant to be KP or soemthing else. What makes me laugh is if I was the 999,999th visitor a few days ago how come I am the 999,999th visitor again today?
> I get ads for lovely single women- what would I want one of them for?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure what you mean about the dividing of the tea party.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> This dividing of the teaparty has me stumped How do you navigate this wrinkle??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are happy endings after all.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam a dear friend of ours actually went through a service several years ago. He corresponded with the woman for about a year, wen to the Ukraine and spent something like 2-3 week there meeting her & her family. Later she came here to do the same and they married. They now have 2 beautiful children. She is a lovely person. It was very difficult for her initially as her English was very broken and the cultural differences quite difficult at times but they are very happy. I know we were absolutely shocked when we learned about it. Though good friends we didn't see him often and we learned of the marriage and all that had transpired via a Christmas card with a wedding photo enclosed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to see that marathon.

sam



darowil said:


> And people thought knitting and walking was amazing?
> http://au.deramores.com/knitting-world-record?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_386_world_record
> Not a useful photo plenty of yarn but can't see any needles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am most anxious to try the grandma dishrag - i have made it before but not with these directions - and i know just which yarn i am going to use.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I use my swirl cloths. There are so many fun patterns - a couple of my favorites are attached.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture - where in washington state are you? i will be in seattle in late august.

sam



truthandlight said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented on the pic I posted of the Aran Sweater I knitted for my hubby, I won the ribbon on it when it was entered in our County Fair. I loved working on that sweater, it took me 10 years on and off to finish it. I would lay it aside and pick it up again. I still prefer written instructions over charts.
> 
> I really enjoy everyone's posts on the Tea Party Thread, even though I don't have the time to comment often, as I work full time. DH and I will be retiring to part time this fall. so looking forward to more free time to enjoy crafting, and of course, riding the Harley!!
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Our 58th anniversary is on Sunday so the kids are taking us out to dinner tonight - they are all three working on the weekend. It is hard for us to realize it has been that long.


Wow Designer, happy anniversary, that is a long time.
I'm trying to catch up on this tea party, I kind of skimmed through over the weekend, but I don't want to miss anything.
I looked at the wingspan parade and they are beautiful, all the different colors, such a variety. I will have to make one in the future.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very yummy sounding - thanks poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm joining in the tea party for the first time, although I've been reading for quite awhile. The picture of the red car inspired me to tell my red car story. My first car was a very basic Plymouth Valiant with no extras. My dad and I went to a car show and I was looking at a beautiful car, a candy apple red Mercury Cougar with a black vinyl top. The salesman came to talk to me and suggested I bring my car to the dealership on Friday so he could look it over and offer me a trade in amount. When I took the car in he said they would check it out over the weekend and I could take the Cougar for the weekend to drive!! Of course he knew I would be hooked by the time I brought the car back. On Monday I ordered one just like it! Can you imagine that happening in today's world? By the way, that car sold for $3,600.(1967)


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


Oh dont be sorry for feeling low and emotional. Its understandable. I hope you have a wonderful time at your special lunch. Happy Birthday.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dont be sorry for feeling low and emotional. Its understandable. I hope you have a wonderful time at your special lunch. Happy Birthday.


Thanks Sugarsugar, I do appreciate your comments and 
I will have a good day, I will do my best to enjoy the occasion !


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dont be sorry for feeling low and emotional. Its understandable. I hope you have a wonderful time at your special lunch. Happy Birthday.


Thanks Sugarsugar, I do appreciate your comments and 
I will have a good day, I will do my best to enjoy the occasion !

Oops I have done a Gwennie lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> to do your housework.
> 
> sam


Now that I hadn't thought off- and that I do need. Do you think I should click on the ads next time? (for young single woman)

I felt that the extra 2 triangles weren't all that necessary so they are dispensible (especially as Maryanne is short).

Had a great luch with Althea- but left the patterns home yet again! Unusually she thinks she find something at home to knit. lol
But I went and bought yarn today, but only 2 balls of a soft navy for a baby as I didn't have it here. Why is it that so often despite all we have we can't find just what we want? But it was 40% off so that was OK.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Angora- it is good to know he should have slept better last night, in his own bed!


I am not sure what I am doing, but my replies are vanishing, GRRrrrr... Julie, I am so glad that your brother is safely at home and though sore from head to toe, being home is always better if they no longer need the constant care of hospitals. 
Always you and yours are in our prayers my dear friend.. 
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Hip Hip Hooray!
I do understand about the tears inside.



dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam and the KTP family. On Saturday, the birthday tea for elder daughter was great fun. I couldn't get a final number of familymembers who wanted to come so I just over-catered and that was just as well. Many came! The children gobbled all that was`put in front of them and the cake gave everyone a giggle. There's a computer game called 'Candy Crush' and it is popular, so younger daughter decorated the cake accordingly. Nothing beats a good old family knees-up with adults and children enjoying themselves. I was so happy for my dear daughter that she had such a good day. We all missed her husband, who is working abroad at present but many of his family were with us and that helped.


Love the cake!!! Sounds like a good time was had by all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am not sure what I am doing, but my replies are vanishing, GRRrrrr... Julie, I am so glad that your brother is safely at home and though sore from head to toe, being home is always better if they no longer need the constant care of hospitals.
> Always you and yours are in our prayers my dear friend..
> M.


Thank you Marianne- I don't want to be ringing over and over, but may check in the morning, how things are working out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> too bad you still don't have the corvette - that age of corvette is worth some money now.
> 
> sam


Last I knew a very dear friend still had it kept in a garage, well maintained.. probably sold now, his car was hit by a drunk driver, killed instantly. That was 35 yrs ago, his Grandmother kept everything the same until her death 10 yrs ago, the entire estate went to charities.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

truthandlight said:


> Ours too!! My sister and I raised all the calves on our dairy farm, fair time was so much fun, we even slept at the 4-H barn with our animals.


My nephews raised steers, chickens and rabbits for the fair, won several grand champions and won grand champion at the Houston Fat Stock Show with the steers also. I slept in the barns with them.. (if you can call it sleeping, LOL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

doogie said:


> Hopefully I will get a break. School is well School. Half the time I spend hours in the dark room, and I've picked up the habbit of choosing the most difficult negatives to work with. Sighs... LOL And yes I do promise to post more pictures once I get the kinks worked out of the Dark room. Turns out it is one of my favorite places. 7 or 8 hours flies by when you are creating photographs in the dark.
> 
> But things have been hectic for sure. My Grandmother passed away peacefully in her sleep about a month ago. The family lawyer is just now getting around to settling the estate. Apparently I was listed as one of the Heirs, but in my opinion I would just rather she still be around. Had so many questions I still wanted to ask.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your Grandmothers passing, it is hard when one still has many questions that only they may have the answers. I miss my Dad that way, he was a walking book of knowledge about so many things, still feels strange that I cannot call and ask. But I have all of his notebooks, family history, gardening, he never got around to the recipes, that I miss most :| 
Your photography is wonderful, cannot wait to see more of your works!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


Happy Birthday!!!! I really don't know if I will ever get used to not have my late DH for birthdays and Christmas, he loved to celebrate both, not so much for gifts but for the joy of the family being together. We do understand the feelings, I would say it gets easier, but then I haven't found it so as yet.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Marianne- I don't want to be ringing over and over, but may check in the morning, how things are working out.


Maybe we can Skype tomorrow?? If I can figure out the time differences that is.. :roll: :lol:  ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I've pulled a Sam and filled a page with just my replies, :shock: LOL... 
Off today to Gwen's and a day of hitting the shops, have my debit card hidden so that I won't over spend, LOL. Did promise Mom a few surprises if I find something that she will like. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening/morning? Keeping everyone in prayers as always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> This dividing of the teaparty has me stumped How do you navigate this wrinkle??


Sam starts a new tea party every Friday at 4 or 5 Eastern time. He posts the link to the new tea party in the current/old tea party and it is listed in the digest on Saturday. If you can't find the link you can always go to Sams posts and find it that way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorry, repeated silly question here. How do you convert meters to yards? Im assuming 155m means meters?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


Have a very nice day, and it is alright to feel sad and remember all those wonderful times together. And talk about them and share them. So a tear here and there is ok but as you said I am sure he would want you to have a beautiful day. Hope you get to have a great big cake to help celebrate and bring home some fun yarn.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, I've pulled a Sam and filled a page with just my replies, :shock: LOL...
> Off today to Gwen's and a day of hitting the shops, have my debit card hidden so that I won't over spend, LOL. Did promise Mom a few surprises if I find something that she will like.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening/morning? Keeping everyone in prayers as always :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have fun day and stay out of trouble!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I learned to add about 10% of the meter measurement to get the yard measure, Pup.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Or is it easier to figure by grams? It is a 50 gram ball of dk 8 ply.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I learned to add about 10% of the meter measurement to get the yard measure, Pup.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy! That is an easy thing to remember, which is what this ol brain needs. Not saying it will stick in there, will sure try though.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry, repeated silly question here. How do you convert meters to yards? Im assuming 155m means meters?


1 yard = 36 inches
1 meter = 40 inches

155 meters x 40 inches = 6,200 inches

6,200 inches / 36 (to reduce inches to yards) =172 yards


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire I hope you still manage to have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry, repeated silly question here. How do you convert meters to yards? Im assuming 155m means meters?


I think a metre is about 40 inches, 4 inches more than a yard. So..... 155m = 155yds + (155 x 4 in)...(stay with me!).... that would be 620in = 52.5ft = 17.5 yd, so added to the 155yds...... 172.5yds!!

Yay, Hilary agrees with me!! :lol: (or near enough, and she explained much better than I did!  :roll: :lol: ) I think Ohio Joy's method is the easiest! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have a busy day today, need to take DS3 to Humane Society he has community service hours to do. Have to sit down and go through insurance papers and medical bills and figure out whats been paid and what needs to be paid, fun fun NOT!! Have to call pharmacy and arrange delivery of meds for next treatment. Have yet to figure out why I have to call them I think they should be calling me. Better yet just send it unless you hear different.

Then this afternoon I, mom and a friend have found a small knitting group that meets in the library of a small town about 15 minutes away so we are going there to check that out which will be fun! 

Off to wash my hair and make myself presentable, everyone have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy birthday dollyclaire, hope that you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! Hope you have a glorious day and many many more!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, late start today cloudy and cool,a day to stay in. Have my coffee and will be reading back pages. Hope all have a great day and may the healing began.
New day new things :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


Dolly Claire, it is alright that you miss your love one, six years is not that long, but just be as happy as you can be, he would want you to be happy, soooooo smile think of the fun you two shared and smile, and know that love has not boundaries, or time limit. :-D Happy birthday


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't speak or read russian. hmmmmm
> 
> sam


I have been wishing lately I do read it--some of the knitting/crochet that's on those Russian sites is stunning!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Us, too!!! Sounds like we have a lot in common!! And, what a great way to meet boys who were not from our litttle bitty town!!



truthandlight said:


> Ours too!! My sister and I raised all the calves on our dairy farm, fair time was so much fun, we even slept at the 4-H barn with our animals.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


Happy birthday, Dollyclaire--and it is hard those first years, I know. But you know he wants you to still have special birthdays, and so enjoy the moments as they come as best you can and take comfort in your memories as you make new ones. {{HUG}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your grandma....prayers for peace for all in the family.

Don't know if you ever got the chance to meet Fireball Dave who was a member here and former host of the Tea Party...I believe you and he would have a lot to talk about...he is a photographer extraordinare! Best wishes with that -- have a friend who has been into photography or many many years and I go to her shows and am amazed. She'd rather be in the dark room than any other place.



doogie said:


> Hopefully I will get a break. School is well School. Half the time I spend hours in the dark room, and I've picked up the habbit of choosing the most difficult negatives to work with. Sighs... LOL And yes I do promise to post more pictures once I get the kinks worked out of the Dark room. Turns out it is one of my favorite places. 7 or 8 hours flies by when you are creating photographs in the dark.
> 
> But things have been hectic for sure. My Grandmother passed away peacefully in her sleep about a month ago. The family lawyer is just now getting around to settling the estate. Apparently I was listed as one of the Heirs, but in my opinion I would just rather she still be around. Had so many questions I still wanted to ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry, repeated silly question here. How do you convert meters to yards? Im assuming 155m means meters?


Should be, converts to 169.5 yards!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! Hope you have a glorious day and many many more!


Best wishes from me as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> 1 yard = 36 inches
> 1 meter = 40 inches
> 
> 155 meters x 40 inches = 6,200 inches
> ...


Sorry Hilary!
this actually is slightly out- a meter is nearer 39 inches- over this amount it does become a significant difference!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So good to see you - that red car sure does turn heads!!

There are so many stories like yours...what a different world. In my small town, you'd go to the car dealers, make your pick, etc., then head to the bank across the street to set up the financing. I've only had one new car in my life---DH is so good with evaluating and fixing cars and feels that buying a new one and having it depreciate immediately upon driving it off the lot is just horrid...in his older age, he's learning the beauty of getting a long all-inclusive warranty that comes with new cars!!



Marikayknits said:


> Hi, I'm joining in the tea party for the first time, although I've been reading for quite awhile. The picture of the red car inspired me to tell my red car story. My first car was a very basic Plymouth Valiant with no extras. My dad and I went to a car show and I was looking at a beautiful car, a candy apple red Mercury Cougar with a black vinyl top. The salesman came to talk to me and suggested I bring my car to the dealership on Friday so he could look it over and offer me a trade in amount. When I took the car in he said they would check it out over the weekend and I could take the Cougar for the weekend to drive!! Of course he knew I would be hooked by the time I brought the car back. On Monday I ordered one just like it! Can you imagine that happening in today's world? By the way, that car sold for $3,600.(1967)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dolly --- put on your extra special glad rags (my Mom used to use that phrase) and once you get there and see your friends, I'm sure you'll have a wonerful time. Happy Birthday!!! DH will be smiling down on you.



dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.metric-conversions.org/length/meters-to-yards.htm

Here's an online metric converter....have fun with it.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Hilary!
> this actually is slightly out- a meter is nearer 39 inches- over this amount it does become a significant difference!


I was just going on the tension gauge of 10cm or 4 inches, but you are correct. I just dug my old tape measure out and imperial one side and metric the other. 1 meter is shown as 39.37 inches. I stand corrected. Sorry for posting the incorrect information. I shall have to be careful if I post in future as it was not my intention to mislead with incorrect information.

Bye. Over and out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dollyclaire, Have a great day. 
Marianne, you, Gwen, and C, have fun! 
I have my second cup of coffee, caught up on everything I needed to catch up on, so I'm off to do some housework, work work, hopefully I'll be all done by 1pm or 130pm so I can get to knit group on time, need to remember to pick up some fleece fabric while there so I can get dog pajama's made, stepmothers Chinese Crested's get rather chilly with having no or very little hair. 
Everyone have a great day, see you all later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! I am seated in my work room, reading over the posts from overnight.

Doogie - take care...work hard at your schooling but have a little fun too. Your photography/dark room work is already amazing and with the crafter's eye, I can hardly wait to see what you will be creating next. So sorry to learn of your grandmother's passing. I hope we can provide you a little support. We all share in your grief, as we have all been there.

dollyclaire - A Very Happy Birthday to you. Enjoy your trip/lunch/shopping today. We will all be most anxious to see what purchases you find at the lys. We are here for you too!

Marianne/Gwen - you two stay out of trouble now. I can almost hear you giggling all the way to Minnesota    Have a glorious day. You will have to tell us if "what happens in Georgia, stays in Georgia?" LOLOL! 

Rookie - thanks for the metric converter site. I can do grams, from making soap but that's all. Good information to keep in my "favorites" file 

The snow here has finally stopped and is already melting. Driveways/roads are clear in my neighborhood. I can hardly believe the weather forecast...50's Friday, 60's Saturday and maybe even 70 on Sunday? How can we go from winter to spring in less than a week? It will be interesting...hope not a bumpy spring. The last time we had this type of craziness (weather-wise) was in 1965...the year we had a tornado run just south of the little town I grew up in...and it destroyed my cousin's farm...ick! 

Time to start the top of the foot of the Christmas stocking. I will be sooooo glad to not talk about them anymore (as I'm sure you will be sooooo glad to not read about them anymore)!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bermuda-scarf

I need to stay out of Ravelry! I just came across this other short row shawl--I'm resisting it for now, but I have to enable (er, encourage) others who love short rows. :mrgreen:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bermuda-scarf
> 
> I need to stay out of Ravelry! I just came across this other short row shawl--I'm resisting it for now, but I have to enable (er, encourage) others who love short rows. :mrgreen:


I LOVE to browse in Ravelry...such fun to see what people create. The bermuda scarf is beautiful. Good luck resisting


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.metric-conversions.org/length/meters-to-yards.htm
> 
> Here's an online metric converter....have fun with it.


Saved to favorites, thanks!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hilary Olive said:


> I was just going on the tension gauge of 10cm or 4 inches, but you are correct. I just dug my old tape measure out and imperial one side and metric the other. 1 meter is shown as 39.37 inches. I stand corrected. Sorry for posting the incorrect information. I shall have to be careful if I post in future as it was not my intention to mislead with incorrect information.
> 
> Bye. Over and out.


No worries, Hilary Olive, I wasnt measuring immediately and the sight Rookie provided saves me doing math. Thanks Rookie!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bermuda-scarf
> 
> I need to stay out of Ravelry! I just came across this other short row shawl--I'm resisting it for now, but I have to enable (er, encourage) others who love short rows. :mrgreen:


Enable away, I love looking at new patterns, not that I need anymore in my binder, or favorites, or just laying loose,...  :shock: :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!

Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gorgeous as always.....Poppy is still my favorite, but after that, I'd be hard pressed to say which one like best....they are all so wonderful.

I'm going to try pork chops with peaches tonight----hope it's as good as it sounds.



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just beautiful, Designer!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bermuda-scarf
> 
> I need to stay out of Ravelry! I just came across this other short row shawl--I'm resisting it for now, but I have to enable (er, encourage) others who love short rows. :mrgreen:


Beautiful almost freehanded design- pity she needs to be paid for it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> 1 yard = 36 inches
> 1 meter = 40 inches
> 
> 155 meters x 40 inches = 6,200 inches
> ...


Actually 1 meter = 39.37 inches
155 meters x 39.37 inches = 6102.35 inches
This is a difference of 97.65 inches between the 6200 inches and 6102.35 inches. You are looking at a difference of 2.48 meters. That is a lot of yarn to be short if needing the correct amount to knit up a project.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the picture - where in washington state are you? i will be in seattle in late august.
> 
> sam


I live in Longview, which is SW Wa. along the Columbia River approximately 50 miles from Portland


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


That is gorgeous Shirley!


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My nephews raised steers, chickens and rabbits for the fair, won several grand champions and won grand champion at the Houston Fat Stock Show with the steers also. I slept in the barns with them.. (if you can call it sleeping, LOL)


Yep, the farming was my life back then, but my Dad was a believer in Pure Bred Holsteins only. After I got married he said "I should have gotten you a horse to ride, since my sis and I were always riding the cows. I was Wahkiakum County Dairy Princess in 1969.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Us, too!!! Sounds like we have a lot in common!! And, what a great way to meet boys who were not from our litttle bitty town!!


Oh Yeah, There were the boys!! But only one stole my heart, we are going on 43 yr married this year!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Yep, the farming was my life back then, but my Dad was a believer in Pure Bred Holsteins only. After I got married he said "I should have gotten you a horse to ride, since my sis and I were always riding the cows. I was Wahkiakum County Dairy Princess in 1969.


WOW! We have a princess among us!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Yep, the farming was my life back then, but my Dad was a believer in Pure Bred Holsteins only. After I got married he said "I should have gotten you a horse to ride, since my sis and I were always riding the cows. I was Wahkiakum County Dairy Princess in 1969.


Your Highness    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Actually 1 meter = 39.37 inches
> 155 meters x 39.37 inches = 6102.35 inches
> This is a difference of 97.65 inches between the 6200 inches and 6102.35 inches. You are looking at a difference of 2.48 meters. That is a lot of yarn to be short if needing the correct amount to knit up a project.


I have already apologised for my ignorance and stupidity in posting such inaccurate information. Thank you for bringing me to task for being so ignorant and ill informed. You are correct to bring me to task as such ignorance should not be allowed to perpetuate. I am just a stupid old woman and as such I do not think I belong here. It would be best if I logged out and did not return. Please excuse me for intruding onto the site.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hilary, I don't see anyone casting aspersions on your intelligence or right to be here on the Tea Party. Since your info was not quite accurate, it would not be helpful to one of us trying to purchase yarn or starting up a project.

We have all been corrected at one time or another on here. The sense of offense shown in this situation is 'way out of proportion to the significance of the information shared.

No one is in any way telling you that you are not bright enough to share with anyone else on this forum. If you choose to withdraw and not share your experiences, works, or skill with us; that's your choice and your/our loss.

We will be saddened to lose your contributions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


That is beautiful, as is all your work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is about what i paid for my 67 chevy impala - times have indeed changed.

welcome to the knitting tea party marikayknits - we are so glad you dropped in for a cuppa and hope you had a good time. we are here 24/7 as we are spread out over the entire globe so do join us again soon - there will always be an empty chair and a fresh cup of hot tea waiting with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi, I'm joining in the tea party for the first time, although I've been reading for quite awhile. The picture of the red car inspired me to tell my red car story. My first car was a very basic Plymouth Valiant with no extras. My dad and I went to a car show and I was looking at a beautiful car, a candy apple red Mercury Cougar with a black vinyl top. The salesman came to talk to me and suggested I bring my car to the dealership on Friday so he could look it over and offer me a trade in amount. When I took the car in he said they would check it out over the weekend and I could take the Cougar for the weekend to drive!! Of course he knew I would be hooked by the time I brought the car back. On Monday I ordered one just like it! Can you imagine that happening in today's world? By the way, that car sold for $3,600.(1967)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hilary Olive said:


> I have already apologised for my ignorance and stupidity in posting such inaccurate information. Thank you for bringing me to task for being so ignorant and ill informed. You are correct to bring me to task as such ignorance should not be allowed to perpetuate. I am just a stupid old woman and as such I do not think I belong here. It would be best if I logged out and did not return. Please excuse me for intruding onto the site.


Hilary Olive, please do not feel this way, you are not all those things no one knows everything, you are a part of us, and please don't be this hard on your self. We all make mistakes, and that is how we learn by corrections, it is OK, we live with it, do not close yourself off from us. BIG HUG! just for you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - my dad has been gone almost fifty years and when 9 february rolls arond my heart aches - i don't think the missing ever stops. and that is ok and i feel blessed that you felt you could share your feeilngs with us here.

let me add my good wishes for a splendid birthday day that you are going to have with good friends - and i hope you see some yarn that you just have to buy.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> It is a sunny morning here and the wind has dropped, the water is looking a lot calmer than the last couple of days have been. Thank goodness for that as I am going on the ferry to go over the other side of the sea river for lunch with dear friends, my birthday lunch! We are going to a lovely pub which has the restaurant looking out over the water with lovely views. The food is good as well, then a visit to the lys before we catch the ferry home. I feel so blessed with good friends in my life, just not my DH with me anymore to celebrate birthdays. Bless him he always made them so special, but I am not going to be sad he wouldn't want that. Just can be so hard at times . I am off to put my glad rags on, put a smile on my face even though I am crying inside, I will have a good day. After all this will be my sixth birthday since he passed. I should be getting used to being on my own We had been married for 37 years so I really can't complain about having to have 6 birthdays without him should I?
> Sorry for going on about it but was feeling low .
> I will go and get organised and check in later to see how many pages I will have to catch up with


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think yarn speaks to us "buy me" even though we have plenty at home - and sometimes our stash just doesn't have the right yarn.

sam



darowil said:


> Now that I hadn't thought off- and that I do need. Do you think I should click on the ads next time? (for young single woman)
> 
> I felt that the extra 2 triangles weren't all that necessary so they are dispensible (especially as Maryanne is short).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darn cat


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

and again


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry about that! Yuckl walked across my keyboard! 

I have just laid out the Dreambird for blocking, and wow did it grow! I'm glad now I stopped at ten feathers (was worried about it being small but no more!). And I'll attach a couple of pictures of the other things I have blocked.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have just laid out the Dreambird for blocking, and wow did it grow! I'm glad now I stopped at ten feathers


That's good to know, Sorlenna. Please let us know what your final measurements are when done. Refresh my memory (Lord knows I need it), what weight yarn did you use? Many thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

athens will not know what hit them with the two of you out and about. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Well, I've pulled a Sam and filled a page with just my replies, :shock: LOL...
> Off today to Gwen's and a day of hitting the shops, have my debit card hidden so that I won't over spend, LOL. Did promise Mom a few surprises if I find something that she will like.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening/morning? Keeping everyone in prayers as always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love hearing that you are out and abut pup lover - it is so important to live as normal a life as possible during this time. sending you loads of healing energy and positive thought that this continues to go as well as it has so far.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have a busy day today, need to take DS3 to Humane Society he has community service hours to do. Have to sit down and go through insurance papers and medical bills and figure out whats been paid and what needs to be paid, fun fun NOT!! Have to call pharmacy and arrange delivery of meds for next treatment. Have yet to figure out why I have to call them I think they should be calling me. Better yet just send it unless you hear different.
> 
> Then this afternoon I, mom and a friend have found a small knitting group that meets in the library of a small town about 15 minutes away so we are going there to check that out which will be fun!
> 
> Off to wash my hair and make myself presentable, everyone have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think yarn speaks to us "buy me" even though we have plenty at home - and sometimes our stash just doesn't have the right yarn.
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - do you have an url for a site - i have never seen a russian site on knitting.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have been wishing lately I do read it--some of the knitting/crochet that's on those Russian sites is stunning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - do i sense stories here.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Us, too!!! Sounds like we have a lot in common!! And, what a great way to meet boys who were not from our litttle bitty town!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love hearing about your christmas sock - have no doubt - and enjoy the finished product as much as you do. but i understand your being glad when it is done.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! I am seated in my work room, reading over the posts from overnight.
> 
> Time to start the top of the foot of the Christmas stocking. I will be sooooo glad to not talk about them anymore (as I'm sure you will be sooooo glad to not read about them anymore)!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - do you have an url for a site - i have never seen a russian site on knitting.
> 
> sam


I've seen several linked here and on Pinterest, and if you do an image search for "liveinternet.ru knitting" you will get a lot of amazing pictures. Some of the dresses on there, ooh la la!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will accept all bets as to how soon sorlenna buys this pattern. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bermuda-scarf
> 
> I need to stay out of Ravelry! I just came across this other short row shawl--I'm resisting it for now, but I have to enable (er, encourage) others who love short rows. :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think rookie you will be amazed at how good the peaches taste. let us know what you think.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Gorgeous as always.....Poppy is still my favorite, but after that, I'd be hard pressed to say which one like best....they are all so wonderful.
> 
> I'm going to try pork chops with peaches tonight----hope it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> That's good to know, Sorlenna. Please let us know what your final measurements are when done. Refresh my memory (Lord knows I need it), what weight yarn did you use? Many thanks!


All but the blue feathers are fingering weight on size 3 US needle--the blue is a sport weight (decided to throw it in because I liked the color). I noticed that the blue feather pops out more, so I'm now considering doing another project with two different weights to experiment--last night I happened to notice that a dark purple DK I have matches a lighter purple worsted, and purple just happens to me my mom's favorite color...hmm. 

Off to find my tape measure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stunning as always shirley - your talent knows no end.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture - fun times.

sam



truthandlight said:


> Yep, the farming was my life back then, but my Dad was a believer in Pure Bred Holsteins only. After I got married he said "I should have gotten you a horse to ride, since my sis and I were always riding the cows. I was Wahkiakum County Dairy Princess in 1969.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations truthandlight.

sam



truthandlight said:


> Oh Yeah, There were the boys!! But only one stole my heart, we are going on 43 yr married this year!! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry about that! Yuckl walked across my keyboard!
> 
> I have just laid out the Dreambird for blocking, and wow did it grow! I'm glad now I stopped at ten feathers (was worried about it being small but no more!). And I'll attach a couple of pictures of the other things I have blocked.


Soooooooooo pretty, Sorlenna!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i love the sunflower shawl - too fun.

how does one knit a skirt and know it will stay up - everyone's waist is different. i would have to wear suspenders (if i was going to wear a skirt - which i am not before anyone asks - lol) because of my extreme case of noassatall.

i'm nominating you to teach a class on the dream bird - yours is lovely.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sorry about that! Yuckl walked across my keyboard!
> 
> I have just laid out the Dreambird for blocking, and wow did it grow! I'm glad now I stopped at ten feathers (was worried about it being small but no more!). And I'll attach a couple of pictures of the other things I have blocked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've seen several linked here and on Pinterest, and if you do an image search for "liveinternet.ru knitting" you will get a lot of amazing pictures. Some of the dresses on there, ooh la la!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will accept all bets as to how soon sorlenna buys this pattern. lol
> 
> sam


Uh huh. And it will be your fault for getting me interested in short rows! :XD:

Okay. Where the red line is, it measures 57" across and each feather is about 24" long (the blue line).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i love the sunflower shawl - too fun.
> 
> how does one knit a skirt and know it will stay up - everyone's waist is different. i would have to wear suspenders (if i was going to wear a skirt - which i am not before anyone asks - lol) because of my extreme case of noassatall.
> 
> ...


As for skirts, either elastic or drawstrings in the waist are my recommendation, though suspenders would be fun, too!

Thank you! Honestly, I don't think I've seen one that hasn't been great--the gallery on Ravelry and various posts on here have been so fun to check out. I don't know that I could really teach short rows yet--still sorting them out myself!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Uh huh. And it will be your fault for getting me interested in short rows! :XD:
> 
> Okay. Where the red line, it measures 57" across and each feather is about 24" long (the blue line).


Very, very nice!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Very, very nice!!!!!


Ditto :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have just pm'd hilary asking her to reconsider. i don't think she will.

this was an unfortunate happening but i don't think it could have been avoided. i have read and reread those pages and as far as i am concerned - no one did a gangbusters in your face approach. a question was asked - several different answers were give - i don't feel any of them was confrontational. 

i am sorry hilary took the corrections as she did - i belive she overreacted and that is too bad. it is up to you if you think a pm from you would help her feel better. 

i don't have any idea what hilary said in the posts that she deleted but don't think it would matter.

let's move on from here - knowing that we can't always please everyone - i don't think anyone expected this to happen the way it did.

sam

a blustery relatively warm spring day - at least i could be out and not freeze. lol we are to get some rain later this evening i am told and that is fine.

the neighbors across the road have both mowed their yards yesterday and today - think it will be next week before we get to our - gary is knee deep in painting his and heidi's bedroom and that will take most of the remainder of this week - plus he needs to take the blade over to his dad's and get it sharpened. i am not too worried - the yard does not look too bad - but you can sure tell where the dogs do their thing. lol

hope everyone had a good day.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got this message on skype.

[4/19/2013 10:13:22 AM] *** Missed call from Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos. ***
[4/19/2013 10:13:25 AM] Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos: I'm Tatiani Souza Dos-Santos from Brazil, I am a very sensual, sexual and passionate woman. I love life and see the glass half full. I am always mesmerized by the ocean and want the person I am with to feel a connection also. I love to be fun and spontaneous and enjoy each day finding something joyful to smile about? Drop me a line and we can go from there.This is my personal email addresse just incase you feel like emailing me or better still come catch me online @ Yahoo Instant Messenger and here is my Yahoo Messenger screen name; [email protected] ....kindly get back to me telling me a bit about yourself ok. Enjoy your day and I look forward to hearing from you! 
Santos.

is there a way i can block her from messaging me again? any help would be appreciated.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got this message on skype.
> 
> [4/19/2013 10:13:22 AM] *** Missed call from Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos. ***
> [4/19/2013 10:13:25 AM] Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos: I'm Tatiani Souza Dos-Santos from Brazil, I am a very sensual, sexual and passionate woman. I love life and see the glass half full. I am always mesmerized by the ocean and want the person I am with to feel a connection also. I love to be fun and spontaneous and enjoy each day finding something joyful to smile about? Drop me a line and we can go from there.This is my personal email addresse just incase you feel like emailing me or better still come catch me online @ Yahoo Instant Messenger and here is my Yahoo Messenger screen name; [email protected] ....kindly get back to me telling me a bit about yourself ok. Enjoy your day and I look forward to hearing from you!
> ...


Sam, if you go into 'contacts' there is the option to 'remove' her. Also you should be able to block her when she first requested to be your contact!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Poor Sam! Here he is being pursued by a "sexy woman"(?) which is probably a male inmate somewhere hoping to get hold of whatever money, etc., Sam has someday. The internet is not such an innocent thing, is it? I have received a few weird emails (always about wanting to share some fortune with me if I do so and so, etc.) which I never open. Good luck with getting rid of anymore emails, Sam, and thank goodness there are people on here who can tell us what to do. Take care, everyone.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree brighteyes...some of the emails I receive are truly almost comical...almost. The latest thing being said around here is if the e-mails you receive aren't from someone you know or aren't from a company you requested information from, just don't open them - in other words - delete. Better to be safe than sorry. If all the evil people in the world would use their brilliant minds for good, just think what might be. * * Sigh * *


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have just pm'd hilary asking her to reconsider. i don't think she will.
> 
> this was an unfortunate happening but i don't think it could have been avoided. i have read and reread those pages and as far as i am concerned - no one did a gangbusters in your face approach. a question was asked - several different answers were give - i don't feel any of them was confrontational.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I think she completely over reacted - I came up with the same calculation and was even pleased that somebody (Hilary) had agreed with me....we got it wrong...big deal! :roll: Move on... I can allow myself to get it wrong without falling out with anyone who (quite rightly!) points it out. As the saying goes, man up! :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i got this message on skype.
> 
> [4/19/2013 10:13:22 AM] *** Missed call from Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos. ***
> [4/19/2013 10:13:25 AM] Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos: I'm Tatiani Souza Dos-Santos from Brazil, I am a very sensual, sexual and passionate woman. I love life and see the glass half full. I am always mesmerized by the ocean and want the person I am with to feel a connection also. I love to be fun and spontaneous and enjoy each day finding something joyful to smile about? Drop me a line and we can go from there.This is my personal email addresse just incase you feel like emailing me or better still come catch me online @ Yahoo Instant Messenger and here is my Yahoo Messenger screen name; [email protected] ....kindly get back to me telling me a bit about yourself ok. Enjoy your day and I look forward to hearing from you!
> ...


Sam that is sad, and sorry you have to deal with that, hope you find a way to block it. :lol: that's what happens with a handsome guy. LOL LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - she totally overreacted. sam



KateB said:


> I'm sorry, but I think she completely over reacted - I came up with the same calculation and was even pleased that somebody (Hilary) had agreed with me....we got it wrong...big deal! :roll: Move on... I can allow myself to get it wrong without falling out with anyone who (quite rightly!) points it out. As the saying goes, man up! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was dairy princess too - only my dad was a die-hard purebred Jersey farmer. I always thought that Dairy Princess was a much better title than Pork Princess!



truthandlight said:


> Yep, the farming was my life back then, but my Dad was a believer in Pure Bred Holsteins only. After I got married he said "I should have gotten you a horse to ride, since my sis and I were always riding the cows. I was Wahkiakum County Dairy Princess in 1969.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to come to the big city to find mine----going on 41 years!!



truthandlight said:


> Oh Yeah, There were the boys!! But only one stole my heart, we are going on 43 yr married this year!! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was dairy princess too - only my dad was a die-hard purebred Jersey farmer.  I always thought that Dairy Princess was a much better title than Pork Princess!


Congratulations to you too, Your Highness


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

so you had a 1967 too!!! DH's first one purchased in 1969 was totalled in a snow storm in Flagstaff, AZ - thankfully, no one was hurt!! He bought another one and also found one for me since I needed a new car. He was run off the road into a utility pole with my 1967 and totalled it, but he came through okay. Eventually, his second 1967 was sold to purchase a mini-van once we had kids (hurt his male pride, I think) --- so I wasn't really thrilled with his buying another one as his hobby....I'm just a little superstitious about them.



thewren said:


> i think that is about what i paid for my 67 chevy impala - times have indeed changed.
> 
> welcome to the knitting tea party marikayknits - we are so glad you dropped in for a cuppa and hope you had a good time. we are here 24/7 as we are spread out over the entire globe so do join us again soon - there will always be an empty chair and a fresh cup of hot tea waiting with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure smells good and I added yams to the roaster also....this is going to be so good.



thewren said:


> i think rookie you will be amazed at how good the peaches taste. let us know what you think.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - you could have also added quartered onions.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sure smells good and I added yams to the roaster also....this is going to be so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


Absolutely gorgeous...hmmmmm would love lovely in my living room or dining room......hmmmmm LOLOL Your work is always such a joy to see.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i agree - she totally overreacted. sam


I agree, unfortunately she put her own spin on the replies and chose to take them personally when they were not meant that way. I tried to let her know after her first response to a reply that it was not a big deal and not to worry about it. Lol sorry i asked the question that ended up with her feeling so bad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was not your fault pup lover - don't you think that for a minute - she chose to take offense - her choice.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I agree, unfortunately she put her own spin on the replies and chose to take them personally when they were not meant that way. I tried to let her know after her first response to a reply that it was not a big deal and not to worry about it. Lol sorry i asked the question that ended up with her feeling so bad.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had fun knitting this afternoon got a few rows done on the new readers wrap i have started. Helped a friend get started on lalas simple shawl. Ordered pizza hut for supper not up for cooking want to knit!!! Oh yea,got the boring frustrating ins and med bills taken care of for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry about that! Yuckl walked across my keyboard!
> 
> I have just laid out the Dreambird for blocking, and wow did it grow! I'm glad now I stopped at ten feathers (was worried about it being small but no more!). And I'll attach a couple of pictures of the other things I have blocked.


As with designer1234, your work is always so beautiful. I feel so blessed to be able to converse and see the projects both of you ladies share with us. You are such an inspiration. My oldest DD would just love the sunflower shawl.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As with designer1234, your work is always so beautiful. I feel so blessed to be able to converse and see the projects both of you ladies share with us. You are such an inspiration. My oldest DD would just love the sunflower shawl.


Hi, back from your day out, tell us about it. Know you two had big fun LOl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i love the sunflower shawl - too fun.
> 
> how does one knit a skirt and know it will stay up - everyone's waist is different. i would have to wear suspenders (if i was going to wear a skirt - which i am not before anyone asks - lol) because of my extreme case of noassatall.
> 
> ...


I second the nomination for Sorlenna to teach that class!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got this message on skype.
> 
> [4/19/2013 10:13:22 AM] *** Missed call from Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos. ***
> [4/19/2013 10:13:25 AM] Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos: I'm Tatiani Souza Dos-Santos from Brazil, I am a very sensual, sexual and passionate woman. I love life and see the glass half full. I am always mesmerized by the ocean and want the person I am with to feel a connection also. I love to be fun and spontaneous and enjoy each day finding something joyful to smile about? Drop me a line and we can go from there.This is my personal email addresse just incase you feel like emailing me or better still come catch me online @ Yahoo Instant Messenger and here is my Yahoo Messenger screen name; [email protected] ....kindly get back to me telling me a bit about yourself ok. Enjoy your day and I look forward to hearing from you!
> ...


Oh no, Sam, you aren't considering getting to know her? lololololololol :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Laughing so hard I almost fell out of the chair, it's amazing what people will send to people they don't even know. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, those are beautiful, the colors are wonderful. 
Can't wait to see what you tackle next. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure smells good and I added yams to the roaster also....this is going to be so good.


Had to laugh at myself; first read this as you having added YARN to the roaster! YAMS, YAMS! LOLOL


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


Oh thank you so much,they are beautiful - such talent is just superb, no words really to describe adequately.

Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes and for your encouragement and understanding. It is good to know I am not alone and that I am just being normal feeling the way I do. I worry sometimes that I will become too depressed and hung up on my situation.

I had a good ferry trip, not too rough, the lunch was delicious. I had sea bream with caramelised peppers and some kind of patas which was just small pieces of roasted potato and sauce. Really tasty followed by warm homemade choc brownie with ice cream and caramel sauce. I didn't manage to walk along to the lys as I did have a bit of a mishap when stepping off the ferry. It was a bit rough and the gangplank was moving back and forward and as I stepped onto the gangway it shot towards me and my foot was caught beneath it. It did rather take my breath away as it was very painful. By the time I walked to the restaurant I knew I would not be able to walk to the lys. I have a fair bit of bruising on my foot but nothing is broken. The ferry staff were very kind and helpful and it was just an accident than can happen. 
I am now going to bed as I am off out again tomorrow for another birthday lunch with a couple of friends. We are going to a garden centre at Stirling and we are going in my friend's car because it is an estate and it will hold plenty of shopping! I want to renew a few of the container pots as they are getting very shabby. 
Goodnight pleasant dreams to everyone going to bed and have a good day to everyone else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I am back from a day of gallivanting around with Marianne & C. Oh my was it fun! After showing them the big old farm house I live in (including my horribly messy bedroom; hate folding clothes) we headed out to lunch. Then we hit Target, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn Fabrics & Crafts. 
I restrained and only bought yarn at two places and a basket to keep it in!
And of course everything was on sale; the fun fur was only 97 cents a skein! I see bears and another wingspan in my future! 
Also a huge thank you to Marianne for setting up my new jumbo yarn winder for me. It arrived today and we just had to test it out! I am so blessed to have finally met Marianne and now C. They are wonderful folks and fast becoming very treasured friends. {{{HUGS}}} Already planning to head up to see them next week.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What fun, Gwen!!!! Is there a Gypsycream bear in your future to be made from the fun fur???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What fun, Gwen!!!! Is there a Gypsycream bear in your future to be made from the fun fur???


Absolutely! I have put off trying it and when I was at Marianne's last week I saw her bears and they were awesome. She gave me some great yarn and then today I bought the purple and the black & white.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was dairy princess too - only my dad was a die-hard purebred Jersey farmer. I always thought that Dairy Princess was a much better title than Pork Princess!


WOW! 2 princesses! I'm impressed we are among royalty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you think she would do windows?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, Sam, you aren't considering getting to know her? lololololololol :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Laughing so hard I almost fell out of the chair, it's amazing what people will send to people they don't even know. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also meant to say the fun fur on sale was at JoAnn's so if you have one near you check out the fun fur...only 97 cents a skein!!! What a deal it was. The larger skeins in my photo above will be a wingspan and it was on sale at Michael's for $2.49 a skein. I may be incorrect but I believe it is a brand associated with Michael's; an acrylic worsted weight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy shooting to your foot - that had to hurt - glad you had a great day and hope tomorrow is just as much fun.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Oh thank you so much,they are beautiful - such talent is just superb, no words really to describe adequately.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes and for your encouragement and understanding. It is good to know I am not alone and that I am just being normal feeling the way I do. I worry sometimes that I will become too depressed and hung up on my situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please just don't ask me to curtsy...my knees won't take it! LOL



Sandy said:


> WOW! 2 princesses! I'm impressed we are among royalty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw someone was making pork chops with peaches...great minds must think alike...I just put chicken with home canned peaches and peach salsa on top in the oven for our dinner. Off to put on some rice. Will check back in a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I second the nomination for Sorlenna to teach that class!


No, no, no....I am already going to do something else for the holiday head start things later in the year (and I need to be working on a design for that...!).

Dollyclaire, I am glad you're okay! It sounds painful, but at least nothing is broken. Whew.

Gwenie, what a score! When I come across that fun fur at such a great price, I buy as much as I have money for--it makes great chemo "wigs" and I have made lots of those. I do have a little in the stash at the moment but have something else in mind for it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you think she would do windows?
> 
> sam


And maybe clean up after the animals? No one here ever wants to do it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> And maybe clean up after the animals? No one here ever wants to do it!


Ha. I always say if I get reincarnated, I want to come back as a cat with a human like me: I'll get fed on demand, take a nap whenever I like, come and go as I please, and someone will clean my bathroom!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dollyclaire and anyone else I might have missed in the last few days or so.

We finally have spring! It is warm and sunny today, blustery and sunny yesterday and it is supposed to be sunny until the weekend at least. So yesterday and today ( along with the rest of the week) I drove Rebel (she's my convertible). It was so nice! I do have to work late tonight but will have top down on the way home too! Have to get ready to go to work again. See you all later!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please just don't ask me to curtsy...my knees won't take it! LOL


My knees won't take it either. Then someone will have to help me up!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Started raining here this afternoon, the fields are filling up quickly again and it has cooled off also, can't turn the heat off yet.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha. I always say if I get reincarnated, I want to come back as a cat with a human like me: I'll get fed on demand, take a nap whenever I like, come and go as I please, and someone will clean my bathroom!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good idea --will do that next time. It tasted awesome and DH even liked it --- he's not usually into sweet tastes with meat.



thewren said:


> excellent - you could have also added quartered onions.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No curtsying allowed....the reign lasted one day at the County Fair (oops two days---had to turn the crown over the next year). Handed out trophies at the judging and rode in a convertible in a parade. Not that big of a deal!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I second the nomination for Sorlenna to teach that class!


Sorlenna -- I am starting to get next year's classes figured out. How about it?? any time convenient to you! I was going to ask you anyway. I am never going to get time to design anything or do much with it - life is just too busy and I know you are better at figuring out patterns than I am. I would be honoured if you would think about it any time in 2014 -or the sunflower or both.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, Sam, you aren't considering getting to know her? lololololololol :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Laughing so hard I almost fell out of the chair, it's amazing what people will send to people they don't even know. lol


Was it on the phone? if so you can contact the phone company - and if it is on the internet you can report her to the police section that looks after that kind of thing.

Grin -- I wonder where she got your number or name.

:wink: :XD:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Tues to everyone- I'm still out at Dad's - we are all doing fine including DH at home. We will finish up the 5th radiation treatment on Fri and DH will be out to take me home on Sat. Dad is feeling fine and the dr. says the tumor in his lung is already getting smaller. Enjoying my time with Dad and enjoying hearing the triumph in DH's voice with each project he completes on his own. We weren't sure that would happen. I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will be sure to catch up once I get back home to some routine. I miss chatting with you and I can hardly wait to get back to "normal". Luv- AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dollyclaire! I hope you have had a good one.

Subbed today and then went shopping for a dress to wear to a wedding this weekend. I really hate shopping! Except for yarn! Found one fairly quickly that was on sale, and looked pretty good on me. Made me realize that I have to get serious on my diet! Also got some shoes. I just hope that they will not hurt my feet too much!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch Dollyclaire! I just read what happened with the gangplank; you were lucky some bones were not broken. Sending you healing energy and prayers my dear for a speedy recovery. Sometimes bad bruises can hurt as much as if it were broken.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna -- I am starting to get next year's classes figured out. How about it?? any time convenient to you! I was going to ask you anyway. I am never going to get time to design anything or do much with it - life is just too busy and I know you are better at figuring out patterns than I am. I would be honoured if you would think about it any time in 2014 -or the sunflower or both.


I can certainly think about it--I am sure there are things I could do. What areas might be lacking or type of project would you like to do?

I have gotten rather intrigued with the short rows, and all the patterns I've looked at lately are a bit jumbled in my head, but I do want to design something using them (still thinking of some sort of hooded cape). I'm always working on something, so we are sure to find something by then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw someone was making pork chops with peaches...great minds must think alike...I just put chicken with home canned peaches and peach salsa on top in the oven for our dinner. Off to put on some rice. Will check back in a bit.


Ooh, we used to get a peach/mango salsa that was soooo good! I may have to look for that. If it doesn't have added sugar, I can try it here.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Stablebummom So sad to hear about the passing of your brother. Thoughts of comfort are winging their way to you.

Patricia


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you think she would do windows?
> 
> sam


lol, you never know. I wonder if she knits. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha. I always say if I get reincarnated, I want to come back as a cat with a human like me: I'll get fed on demand, take a nap whenever I like, come and go as I please, and someone will clean my bathroom!


Here, here, I agree. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tues to everyone- I'm still out at Dad's - we are all doing fine including DH at home. We will finish up the 5th radiation treatment on Fri and DH will be out to take me home on Sat. Dad is feeling fine and the dr. says the tumor in his lung is already getting smaller. Enjoying my time with Dad and enjoying hearing the triumph in DH's voice with each project he completes on his own. We weren't sure that would happen. I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will be sure to catch up once I get back home to some routine. I miss chatting with you and I can hardly wait to get back to "normal". Luv- AZ


Wonderful that your dad is doing so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dollyclaire, I hope your foot feels better quickly so that you won't have any problems out and about.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please just don't ask me to curtsy...my knees won't take it! LOL


,

LOL No worries, the royal reign only lasted a year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Hilary!
> this actually is slightly out- a meter is nearer 39 inches- over this amount it does become a significant difference!


Put it through my converter actual 169.5 , Hilary said 172. For the ease of working of working with 40 rather than 39 I would go with Hilary- after all the amount is not accurate anyway so 2.5 yards (7 1/2 feet) yards won't make that big a difference. If I was that close I would look at getting an extra ball anyway. It is liekly that the balls will have that much natural variation in them anyway.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I finished my Wingspan. Thanks so much Sam!

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So good to see you - that red car sure does turn heads!!
> 
> There are so many stories like yours...what a different world. In my small town, you'd go to the car dealers, make your pick, etc., then head to the bank across the street to set up the financing. I've only had one new car in my life---DH is so good with evaluating and fixing cars and feels that buying a new one and having it depreciate immediately upon driving it off the lot is just horrid...in his older age, he's learning the beauty of getting a long all-inclusive warranty that comes with new cars!!


Until this last car which was a new one the most expensive car I ever had was th eone I bought before meeting DH. Like your DH he coul dnever see the point (and he couldn't even fix them) but loves this one- mind you it is now about 7 years old I think but still really good.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, kept busy this afternoon with helping do wedding thi go for my sons wedding and I have missed alot. And since I feel new to all of this I am sorry I don't remember everyone's names.
But I loved all the pictures of the completed projects. The shawls and skirt were so nice and that picture done with the threads was so beautiful.
And having royalty with us is so cool. Went to college with a pork Queen and lots of Homecoming Queens.
Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside. 
I can't wait to see the finished Christmas sock, that is my big goal in knitting life, but may have to take a class in that somewhere.
Glad the Georgia girls got together and hope b-days were celebrated with lots of smiles and cake.
Just finished crocheting a few rows and now sitting with my DH for the evening. If I get the energy will make a cup of tea.
The sun was out today and was 34 degrees, even Minnesota will be in the 60's and 70's this weekend. I hope we can say goodbye to the snow. Still can't see grass in our yard , hope we remember what it is.
Have a nice evening all!!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to laugh at myself; first read this as you having added YARN to the roaster! YAMS, YAMS! LOLOL


I, too saw yarns. I know we love our fibers, but....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Actually 1 meter = 39.37 inches
> 155 meters x 39.37 inches = 6102.35 inches
> This is a difference of 97.65 inches between the 6200 inches and 6102.35 inches. You are looking at a difference of 2.48 meters. That is a lot of yarn to be short if needing the correct amount to knit up a project.


But as the amount of yarn required for any project is only an estimate anyway 2.48 metres or 7 1/2 feet IMHO is chicken feed. I think even my toilet is longer than 2.48 it is so short.
And while it might be helpful to know how to convert accurately at a computer (in which case I use a converter) if I want to work it out on the run I want something easy to work with not 39.37- I don't even want 39. But if the amount of yarn I needed was so close that 2.48 metres was going to matter I would be getting more yarn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can certainly think about it--I am sure there are things I could do. What areas might be lacking or type of project would you like to do?
> 
> I have gotten rather intrigued with the short rows, and all the patterns I've looked at lately are a bit jumbled in my head, but I do want to design something using them (still thinking of some sort of hooded cape). I'm always working on something, so we are sure to find something by then.


You decide and let me know. * the dream bird would be nice but it would be nicer to have one of your own designs*.

It is your workshop I know whatever you decide would be great.

_There are a couple of workshops that we are going to suggest intermediate knitters or crocheters sign up_ -- that was our idea when we started them and one of yours, and *Poledra's shrug would fit into that category*. It is easier with a difficult pattern to have good intermediate abilities to teach them.

I am looking forward to seeing the Shrug too although it will be this year on June 3rd. It is absolutely gorgeous. I appreciate all the support we have gotten for the workshops here. The majority of the teachers since I joined have come from the tea party and I appreciate it. Sam's and Julie's are both doing very well.

Shirley


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good night/day all, pray tomorrow will be fill with healing, joy and happiness. :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You decide and let me know. * the dream bird would be nice but it would be nicer to have one of your own designs*.
> 
> It is your workshop I know whatever you decide would be great.
> 
> Shirley


I am hoping to use a free pattern so all who want to can participate, so I want to design something with that in mind; I could make a pattern free at least during the time for the workshop if not forever. I will see--am going to do some sketches with what I have in mind and see what happens.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just made a 321 cake for each of us -- put peaches with a dash of cinnamon in the bottom of the cup - then a 321 and added more canned peaches and some yogurt on top. very nice as we had a spicy dinner and needed something to bring down the taste. really good. 

I am going to try a chocolate cake next time --[ put in a spice cake with a vanilla angel food ) we don't eat a lot of desserts but these are great. 

thanks for the recipe Sam. Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was thinking about spice cake earlier today--it's been ages since I had one...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But as the amount of yarn required for any project is only an estimate anyway 2.48 metres or 7 1/2 feet IMHO is chicken feed. I think even my toilet is longer than 2.48 it is so short.
> And while it might be helpful to know how to convert accurately at a computer (in which case I use a converter) if I want to work it out on the run I want something easy to work with not 39.37- I don't even want 39. But if the amount of yarn I needed was so close that 2.48 metres was going to matter I would be getting more yarn.


Things become more critical if one is carpentering- for knitted projects I prefer to err on the side of too much rather than too little. It is sad that we have lost a newbie over 2 metres of yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly I am in a minority here but I would have responded the same way as Hilary if I was new here being pulled up over approximatelly 7 1/2 feet or 2.5 metres. And if she does come back and read more I'm sure she will feel very welcome after reading all the responses.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things become more critical if one is carpentering- for knitted projects I prefer to err on the side of too much rather than too little. It is sad that we have lost a newbie over 2 metres of yarn.


Nicely said. Kinda like that with my quilting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things become more critical if one is carpentering- for knitted projects I prefer to err on the side of too much rather than too little. It is sad that we have lost a newbie over 2 metres of yarn.


But shes not carpentaring- shes knitting. Of course you need to be accurate with carpentery then 1 mm out can create problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh thank you so much,they are beautiful - such talent is just superb, no words really to describe adequately.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes and for your encouragement and understanding. It is good to know I am not alone and that I am just being normal feeling the way I do. I worry sometimes that I will become too depressed and hung up on my situation.
> 
> ...


What a shame- hope your foot will allow you go out tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But shes not carpentaring- shes knitting. Of course you need to be accurate with carpentery then 1 mm out can create problems.


that was my point darowil- with carpentery it is vital- in knitting not really that significant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got this message on skype.
> 
> [4/19/2013 10:13:22 AM] *** Missed call from Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos. ***
> [4/19/2013 10:13:25 AM] Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos: I'm Tatiani Souza Dos-Santos from Brazil, I am a very sensual, sexual and passionate woman. I love life and see the glass half full. I am always mesmerized by the ocean and want the person I am with to feel a connection also. I love to be fun and spontaneous and enjoy each day finding something joyful to smile about? Drop me a line and we can go from there.This is my personal email addresse just incase you feel like emailing me or better still come catch me online @ Yahoo Instant Messenger and here is my Yahoo Messenger screen name; [email protected] ....kindly get back to me telling me a bit about yourself ok. Enjoy your day and I look forward to hearing from you!
> ...


You could ask her to come and do your housework!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha. I always say if I get reincarnated, I want to come back as a cat with a human like me: I'll get fed on demand, take a nap whenever I like, come and go as I please, and someone will clean my bathroom!


But you won't be able to knit- but I guess you could play with yarn to your hearts content as long as you had an owner with yarn around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> But you won't be able to knit- but I guess you could play with yarn to your hearts content as long as you had an owner with yarn around.


I thought of that, but of course my human will also be a knitter and make me a lovely bed of alpaca for my naps. :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that your dad is doing so well.


Thanks Kaye!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to laugh at myself; first read this as you having added YARN to the roaster! YAMS, YAMS! LOLOL


Not alone. So did I! Couldn't figure out why she put yarn in with the food. More fiber, maybe!?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought of that, but of course my human will also be a knitter and make me a lovely bed of alpaca for my naps. :mrgreen:


In that case go for it...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tues to everyone- I'm still out at Dad's - we are all doing fine including DH at home. We will finish up the 5th radiation treatment on Fri and DH will be out to take me home on Sat. Dad is feeling fine and the dr. says the tumor in his lung is already getting smaller. Enjoying my time with Dad and enjoying hearing the triumph in DH's voice with each project he completes on his own. We weren't sure that would happen. I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will be sure to catch up once I get back home to some routine. I miss chatting with you and I can hardly wait to get back to "normal". Luv- AZ


Great that your father is doing so well- and DH!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am hoping to use a free pattern so all who want to can participate, so I want to design something with that in mind; I could make a pattern free at least during the time for the workshop if not forever. I will see--am going to do some sketches with what I have in mind and see what happens.


It can be entirely your idea and I will agree -- I would be honored to have you do a workshop for us - early next year. Once Christmas is over and we are all going to be starting up after the holidays. thanks We all appreciate it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooooooh, with brown sugar frosting!!



Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking about spice cake earlier today--it's been ages since I had one...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ooooooh, with brown sugar frosting!!


Now thats a different idea, never heard of brown sugar frosting. I love brown sugar!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally felt like knitting on the TV. Used up one ball and started on the second. Don't think it will take all of it as it is over half the length I want it. Also knitted some on my Wingspan. So, today has been productive knitting but no work that pays. Hopefully tomorrow they will call. If not, more time knitting. 

Glad to hear that Dad is doing well. Birthday gal, hope your foot is feeling better after your mishap. Too bad about missing the LYS. If I missed anyone, know that you are in my thoughts. Pup lover, prayers are with you as you continue the treatments. 

Gwennie, I could use your swift to ball these hanks I bought. Was able to do two of them manually but don't want to press my luck. Guess I will have to wait til I get home and show my DGS what I had to do for my mother plenty of times. Hands out and don't move while she winds. 

Sunny but with a nice wind in AR today. My DD1 is heading to Chicago for the weekend and she doesn't want to pack two sets of clothing. Hopefully spring has sprung there. She's taking her sons and SIL to the Comacon (sp) thing there. DH is staying home this time. 

Hope everyone has a great day/night. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think my Mom only put this frosting on spice cake or apple cake --- I'll bet it would taste good on banana or carrot cake too.

Brown Sugar Frosting Recipe

1/2 cup unsalted butter
1 cup brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup milk
2 cup sifted confectioners sugar

In a saucepan, melt butter. Add the brown sugar.
Bring to a boil, lower heat to medium low, and continue to boil for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Add the milk and return to a boil, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and cool to lukewarm. Gradually add sifted confectioners sugar. (I would highly recommend sifting this confectioners sugar. Its such a pain to sift, but it ensures that the frosting will be extra smooth.)
Beat until thick enough to spread. If too thick, add a little hot water.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now thats a different idea, never heard of brown sugar frosting. I love brown sugar!


Mom always made brown sugar frosting with spice cake and I liked it on white cake, it is the best. All these good food ideas are making me hungry not good for the diet. But what good ideas!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think my Mom only put this frosting on spice cake or apple cake --- I'll bet it would taste good on banana or carrot cake too.
> 
> Brown Sugar Frosting Recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, sounds like the one she made.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our Springs are cool and if they are downtown, the wind off the lake is cold - be sure to bring hats, gloves and scarves!!



kehinkle said:


> Finally felt like knitting on the TV. Used up one ball and started on the second. Don't think it will take all of it as it is over half the length I want it. Also knitted some on my Wingspan. So, today has been productive knitting but no work that pays. Hopefully tomorrow they will call. If not, more time knitting.
> 
> Glad to hear that Dad is doing well. Birthday gal, hope your foot is feeling better after your mishap. Too bad about missing the LYS. If I missed anyone, know that you are in my thoughts. Pup lover, prayers are with you as you continue the treatments.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think my Mom only put this frosting on spice cake or apple cake --- I'll bet it would taste good on banana or carrot cake too.
> 
> Brown Sugar Frosting Recipe
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. Need to make a cake so I can make the icing (frosting here is one specfic type of cake topping I think, we say icing)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Dolly Claire, it is alright that you miss your love one, six years is not that long, but just be as happy as you can be, he would want you to be happy, soooooo smile think of the fun you two shared and smile, and know that love has not boundaries, or time limit. :-D Happy birthday


I feel for you my dear. My dear husband died just over five years ago and we were married for 39 years so we have the time period in common. I wish you a very happy birthday filled with good memories and some yearning. with much affection.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Your Highness    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds wonderful. Need to make a cake so I can make the icing (frosting here is one specfic type of cake topping I think, we say icing)


I think of what I know as American Frosting, which is a concoction of a sugar syrup, with egg whites, not unlike a meringue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hilary Olive, please do not feel this way, you are not all those things no one knows everything, you are a part of us, and please don't be this hard on your self. We all make mistakes, and that is how we learn by corrections, it is OK, we live with it, do not close yourself off from us. BIG HUG! just for you


Please dont leave the tea party. I agree with patches, dont be so hard on yourself! There was no harm done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i got this message on skype.
> 
> [4/19/2013 10:13:22 AM] *** Missed call from Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos. ***
> [4/19/2013 10:13:25 AM] Tatiani Souza Dos - Santos: I'm Tatiani Souza Dos-Santos from Brazil, I am a very sensual, sexual and passionate woman. I love life and see the glass half full. I am always mesmerized by the ocean and want the person I am with to feel a connection also. I love to be fun and spontaneous and enjoy each day finding something joyful to smile about? Drop me a line and we can go from there.This is my personal email addresse just incase you feel like emailing me or better still come catch me online @ Yahoo Instant Messenger and here is my Yahoo Messenger screen name; [email protected] ....kindly get back to me telling me a bit about yourself ok. Enjoy your day and I look forward to hearing from you!
> ...


Good grief Sam! An admirer huh! LOL. Sorry. Now i asked a friend of mine about pop up ads and he said that if you go into your browser settings there should be an option to (tick the box) for block pop up ads. If you use firefox or google chrome this option is there. I would say my son ticked the box for me as i have never ever had any pop ups on any site. Goodness knows how this person found you on skype though. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course - and do the sweeping.

sam



Pup lover said:


> And maybe clean up after the animals? No one here ever wants to do it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't turned it off yet either pup lover - i need something to take off the chill.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Started raining here this afternoon, the fields are filling up quickly again and it has cooled off also, can't turn the heat off yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I agree brighteyes...some of the emails I receive are truly almost comical...almost. The latest thing being said around here is if the e-mails you receive aren't from someone you know or aren't from a company you requested information from, just don't open them - in other words - delete. Better to be safe than sorry. If all the evil people in the world would use their brilliant minds for good, just think what might be. * * Sigh * *


Can i offer the advice my son gives me.... ? Never open an email if you dont know the person because it could very well infect you computer with a nasty bug. 
I have very rarely had emails from unknown but when i have its delete straight away... I dont open to see what it is.. just delte then i delete immediately out of my deleted items as well. I think they are often a yahoo address...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm sorry, but I think she completely over reacted - I came up with the same calculation and was even pleased that somebody (Hilary) had agreed with me....we got it wrong...big deal! :roll: Move on... I can allow myself to get it wrong without falling out with anyone who (quite rightly!) points it out. As the saying goes, man up! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news azsticks - more healing energy to your dad and lots of positive to dh. i bet it will be good to be home.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tues to everyone- I'm still out at Dad's - we are all doing fine including DH at home. We will finish up the 5th radiation treatment on Fri and DH will be out to take me home on Sat. Dad is feeling fine and the dr. says the tumor in his lung is already getting smaller. Enjoying my time with Dad and enjoying hearing the triumph in DH's voice with each project he completes on his own. We weren't sure that would happen. I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will be sure to catch up once I get back home to some routine. I miss chatting with you and I can hardly wait to get back to "normal". Luv- AZ


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was dairy princess too - only my dad was a die-hard purebred Jersey farmer. I always thought that Dairy Princess was a much better title than Pork Princess!


It sure does sound much nicer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally felt like knitting on the TV. Used up one ball and started on the second. Don't think it will take all of it as it is over half the length I want it. Also knitted some on my Wingspan. So, today has been productive knitting but no work that pays. Hopefully tomorrow they will call. If not, more time knitting.
> 
> Glad to hear that Dad is doing well. Birthday gal, hope your foot is feeling better after your mishap. Too bad about missing the LYS. If I missed anyone, know that you are in my thoughts. Pup lover, prayers are with you as you continue the treatments.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I was trying to figure out why you would want to knit on the tv instead of sitting in a chair  , then realized it's the Traveling Vine. lol...Yams, TV's, what's next in this crazy place? But we do laugh. 
:XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have friends that always said they wanted to come back as one of my dogs. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here, here, I agree. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely bobglory - is that single crochet around the edge - sets it off very nicely.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan. Thanks so much Sam!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up again, so at 1030pm on the dot, I'm heading to bed. 
Night all, have a good'un. 
Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh thank you so much,they are beautiful - such talent is just superb, no words really to describe adequately.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes and for your encouragement and understanding. It is good to know I am not alone and that I am just being normal feeling the way I do. I worry sometimes that I will become too depressed and hung up on my situation.
> 
> ...


Well it does sound like you had a lovely time apart from the mishap with your foot. I hope it heals quickly. Enjoy your next birthday outing. I love garden centres.  :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when is your son't wedding spider?

glad you had a good day.

sam



Spider said:


> Wow, kept busy this afternoon with helping do wedding thi go for my sons wedding and I have missed alot. And since I feel new to all of this I am sorry I don't remember everyone's names.
> But I loved all the pictures of the completed projects. The shawls and skirt were so nice and that picture done with the threads was so beautiful.
> And having royalty with us is so cool. Went to college with a pork Queen and lots of Homecoming Queens.
> Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I am back from a day of gallivanting around with Marianne & C. Oh my was it fun! After showing them the big old farm house I live in (including my horribly messy bedroom; hate folding clothes) we headed out to lunch. Then we hit Target, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn Fabrics & Crafts.
> I restrained and only bought yarn at two places and a basket to keep it in!
> And of course everything was on sale; the fun fur was only 97 cents a skein! I see bears and another wingspan in my future!
> Also a huge thank you to Marianne for setting up my new jumbo yarn winder for me. It arrived today and we just had to test it out! I am so blessed to have finally met Marianne and now C. They are wonderful folks and fast becoming very treasured friends. {{{HUGS}}} Already planning to head up to see them next week.


You sure got some bargains there. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely! I have put off trying it and when I was at Marianne's last week I saw her bears and they were awesome. She gave me some great yarn and then today I bought the purple and the black & white.


I have had a look at gypsycreams bears and they are amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please just don't ask me to curtsy...my knees won't take it! LOL


Ha Ha. LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I was trying to figure out why you would want to knit on the tv instead of sitting in a chair  , then realized it's the Traveling Vine. lol...Yams, TV's, what's next in this crazy place? But we do laugh.
> :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if she does windows.

sam



darowil said:


> You could ask her to come and do your housework!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good i remember mother making brown sugar syrup when we had waffles or pancakes.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think my Mom only put this frosting on spice cake or apple cake --- I'll bet it would taste good on banana or carrot cake too.
> 
> Brown Sugar Frosting Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh thank you so much,they are beautiful - such talent is just superb, no words really to describe adequately.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes and for your encouragement and understanding. It is good to know I am not alone and that I am just being normal feeling the way I do. I worry sometimes that I will become too depressed and hung up on my situation.
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday, Dollyclaire. I hope the foot's not too painful today and that you enjoy your trip to Stirling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this wasn't an email - skype allows a user to send a written message and it appears without you doing anything.

i'll figure out something - i just ignore her - really - just what i need - been there - done that - gave away the tshirt and don't intend to do it again.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Can i offer the advice my son gives me.... ? Never open an email if you dont know the person because it could very well infect you computer with a nasty bug.
> I have very rarely had emails from unknown but when i have its delete straight away... I dont open to see what it is.. just delte then i delete immediately out of my deleted items as well. I think they are often a yahoo address...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tues to everyone- I'm still out at Dad's - we are all doing fine including DH at home. We will finish up the 5th radiation treatment on Fri and DH will be out to take me home on Sat. Dad is feeling fine and the dr. says the tumor in his lung is already getting smaller. Enjoying my time with Dad and enjoying hearing the triumph in DH's voice with each project he completes on his own. We weren't sure that would happen. I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will be sure to catch up once I get back home to some routine. I miss chatting with you and I can hardly wait to get back to "normal". Luv- AZ


Good to hear from you AZ, and so glad your DD's doing well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan. Thanks so much Sam!
> 
> Gigi


Very nice - love the colours! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up again. Wow, about 10 pages each day on this tea party. Well it was 20c today but has now dropped to 16c with showers. Its 3pm and i have cuppa in hand. I love the sound of the brown sugar frosting. I too love brown sugar , i even have it on my weetbix.!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Not alone. So did I! Couldn't figure out why she put yarn in with the food. More fiber, maybe!?!


*groan* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I was trying to figure out why you would want to knit on the tv instead of sitting in a chair  , then realized it's the Traveling Vine. lol...Yams, TV's, what's next in this crazy place? But we do laugh.
> :XD:


So glad you figured it out - I didn't get it either! Still don't know what KAL stands for....anyone?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> *groan* :lol: :lol: :lol:


On first reading I too thought it was yarn, and wondered about the fibre!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad you figured it out - I didn't get it either! Still don't know what KAL stands for....anyone?


Knit ALong

I gather everybody contributes their understanding- rather than the workshops with a specific teacher!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> this wasn't an email - skype allows a user to send a written message and it appears without you doing anything.
> 
> i'll figure out something - i just ignore her - really - just what i need - been there - done that - gave away the tshirt and don't intend to do it again.
> 
> sam


Sam I am new to the tea party, and I just had a similar thing on my Skype. It wasn't an actual message, just a request for a contact by someone I do not know. I clicked on the recent contact box and was give the options to accept, ignore, or block this person. I chose block and the request went away. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sam I am new to the tea party, and I just had a similar thing on my Skype. It wasn't an actual message, just a request for a contact by someone I do not know. I clicked on the recent contact box and was give the options to accept, ignore, or block this person. I chose block and the request went away. Hope this helps.


That is how I handle this sort of request- in my case I keep landing bored servicemen in Afghanistan.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Knit ALong


Thank you!! I thought the K had to be knit or knitting, but the A and L had me stumped! 
Just after 6am here and I'm up because the ****** carbon monoxide alarm woke me up beeping because its battery had run down. Why does this never happen during the day, it's always in the middle of the night! DH of course sleeps on blissfully unaware. :roll: Oh well, I'll maybe take a nap later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you!! I thought the K had to be knit or knitting, but the A and L had me stumped!
> Just after 6am here and I'm up because the ****** carbon monoxide alarm woke me up beeping because its battery had run down. Why does this never happen during the day, it's always in the middle of the night! DH of course sleeps on blissfully unaware. :roll: Oh well, I'll maybe take a nap later.


we had a smoke alarm that kept squeaking at us, Fale learned to ignore it- which kind of negates the whole purpose!

what is your weaather doing? and how is the diet going?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we had a smoke alarm that kept squeaking at us, Fale learned to ignore it- which kind of negates the whole purpose!
> 
> what is your weaather doing? and how is the diet going?


It's wet today so far. Diet's doing okay, lost another 1lb this week and at last I'm seeing a difference in my middle! Up 'til now I seem to have lost most from my fingers (rings birling) and my top half (had to move the bra in a notch!) and it was really my stomach I wanted to lose. 
Is Fale still coming back in June?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well, I didn't get to do any knitting. Turned out I got a call and had a class scheduled that took most of the day yesterday and I thought it was next month. Boy did I ever get ready fast for that one. Then today I had an appointment and dinner engagement. Then DH's birthday celebration tomorrow and the next day. We will do one with the family and then on his actual day he and I will celebrate with just the 2 of us. When do I get to knit. Maybe a little tomorrow, I'm Hoping! Everyone's work sure is inspiring me.

Guess I have missed some birthdays on here. Happy Birthday and also Happy Anniversary to those who celebrated.
Sleepless night tonight. I had some lovely jasmine green tea with dinner, totally forgetting it has caffeine. :shock: 
Hugs all and perhaps I will try shutting my eyes and see if I drift off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's wet today so far. Diet's doing okay, lost another 1lb this week and at last I'm seeing a difference in my middle! Up 'til now I seem to have lost most from my fingers (rings birling) and my top half (had to move the bra in a notch!) and it was really my stomach I wanted to lose.
> Is Fale still coming back in June?


He is supposed to be back in the first week of June!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you think she would do windows?
> 
> sam


If she will not do windows (the house type or teach you computer windows) then perhaps not worth getting? After all one does have standards to keep up. - lol lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> If she will not do windows (the house type or teach you computer windows) then perhaps not worth getting? After all one does have standards to keep up. - lol lol


How is your foot this morning?!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please just don't ask me to curtsy...my knees won't take it! LOL


Perhaps just a regal inclination of the head would be enough ? Or if you have a stiff neck maybe a little wave like our Queen would be sufficient.

Thanks for making me giggle Gwen, I just got this picture in my mind of me trying to curtsey and wobbling all over the place, I would have to have someone to help me to stand upright again - not at all what a princess would expect to see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think of what I know as American Frosting, which is a concoction of a sugar syrup, with egg whites, not unlike a meringue.


Yeah thats right- I knew it was different to icing but couldn't remember what. Bu tthe Brown sugar Frosting is definitely more like our icing.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch Dollyclaire! I just read what happened with the gangplank; you were lucky some bones were not broken. Sending you healing energy and prayers my dear for a speedy recovery. Sometimes bad bruises can hurt as much as if it were broken.


Thanks Gwen, as soon as I got home I had the arnica gel out and smothered my big toe with it. I find it really helps to bring the bruising out and the swelling down. I use it quite a lot, some people say that they find it helps with pain relief as well but I find it of no help that way, just glad it helps with the swelling and bruising. I will need to go onto QVC and order some more as I am getting low. I seem to have more falls in the cold winter months and use the arnica more then than the rest of the year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I was trying to figure out why you would want to knit on the tv instead of sitting in a chair  , then realized it's the Traveling Vine. lol...Yams, TV's, what's next in this crazy place? But we do laugh.
> :XD:


The first time I saw TV used for the travelling Vine I thought the same thing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up again. Wow, about 10 pages each day on this tea party. Well it was 20c today but has now dropped to 16c with showers. Its 3pm and i have cuppa in hand. I love the sound of the brown sugar frosting. I too love brown sugar , i even have it on my weetbix.!


I was wonderin gif you had the rain yet- have you managed more than showers yet? We have had a small amoun tof rain every day since the lovely wet day, not enough but much better than it has been.
About to go out to tea- David rang up and said we have been invited to join another couple so I will switch off the Slow cooker soup I got from here (Puplovers I think) and finish it tomorrow.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can certainly think about it--I am sure there are things I could do. What areas might be lacking or type of project would you like to do?
> 
> I have gotten rather intrigued with the short rows, and all the patterns I've looked at lately are a bit jumbled in my head, but I do want to design something using them (still thinking of some sort of hooded cape). I'm always working on something, so we are sure to find something by then.


Oh a hooded cape would be wonderful! There are not that many hooded cape patterns around that I would say are practical, somehow the hooded part is too big/clumsy.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have friends that always said they wanted to come back as one of my dogs. lol
> 
> sam


I have always said if I came back as a dog I would not get an owner like me where the dogs come first, I would end up being chained up outside as a guard dog with no one giving me tlc.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is your foot this morning?!


It is not bad, I put a lot of arnica on it several times last night and I have been keeping on the go. I am sure I will be fine walking round the garden centre, so many lovely plants to look at. That will take my mind of it ! 
How are you? The mice gone now ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was wonderin gif you had the rain yet- have you managed more than showers yet? We have had a small amoun tof rain every day since the lovely wet day, not enough but much better than it has been.
> About to go out to tea- David rang up and said we have been invited to join another couple so I will switch off the Slow cooker soup I got from here (Puplovers I think) and finish it tomorrow.


We had a bit overnight 2 nights ago and a small amount last night and a few minutes of showers so far today. Every time i look at the radar it shows it coming then it just goes either above or below us. Enjoy your tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> It is not bad, I put a lot of arnica on it several times last night and I have been keeping on the go. I am sure I will be fine walking round the garden centre, so many lovely plants to look at. That will take my mind of it !
> How are you? The mice gone now ?


I am not aware of any more at present- although I have found more places where they have attempted to take up residence. We have had heavy showers most of the day- bit of thunder now- I am working on a Fern Lace scarf for my friend Audrey's 80th. But have also started a simple purple cowl, for when I want mindless!
I have just been speaking with Alastair who is getting back his sense of humour- a very good sign. I was starting to worry because I had not heard back how he was - but he had deleted my message, fallen asleep, and forgotten. 
As someone was saying the back suffers from how the ribs are manipulated- it is causing problems with his arthritic spurs- but at least he is able to see the funny side again.
Arnica works wonders for me- that and Calendula are my basic first aid.
Have a lovely trip to Stirling- I can just picture the Castle up on the hill as we used see it from the Carse. We went past in a real hurry, when I was home- hard to see everything you want!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I am about to turn in for the night- the rain is pouring down, and we have another clap of thunder- quite extensive- so I will dis-connect the computer! Happy Day/Evening all! sleep tight America!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to laugh at myself; first read this as you having added YARN to the roaster! YAMS, YAMS! LOLOL


well, some of us (meaning myself) are a bit wooly minded! :-o


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad that your Dad s doing so well AZ Sticks and that DH is doing fine back home.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> excellent news azsticks - more healing energy to your dad and lots of positive to dh. i bet it will be good to be home.
> 
> sam


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh a hooded cape would be wonderful! There are not that many hooded cape patterns around that I would say are practical, somehow the hooded part is too big/clumsy.


Oh yes. A cape and a hooded on at that! Can't wait. So elegant but my experience with a cape has a laugh attached. Many years ago, when I was about thirty years old, capes`were all the fashion and I made one from a lovely green and brown tweed. My mother made a similar black and white one for my sister. We were off to a 'Steel-eye Span' concert that happened to be held on our big church in Belfast that doubled as a concert hall. We were standing on the staircase, waiting to go in when a young man waved us to go in front of him. We thanked him and his reply was 'you're welcome, any friend of Batman is a friend of mine'!! Oh we laughed and when we see capes, we remember that great night.

I'm knitting away this morning as I have my aunt's bed jacket almost finished. Usefully wet here and just what I hoped for as I planted broad bean plants yesterday and sowed a range of vegetable seeds. Nothing works as well as steady showers to help seeds germinate. More about the bed jacket later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Maybe these flowers will make you less lonely. I am thinking of you.


Another wonderful piece of your artwork, Shirley. What talent!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly I am in a minority here but I would have responded the same way as Hilary if I was new here being pulled up over approximatelly 7 1/2 feet or 2.5 metres. And if she does come back and read more I'm sure she will feel very welcome after reading all the responses.


I agree with you l00% . I always buy an extra ball when I am that close. I am a loose knitter and that can change the length of 
yarn needed. Others knit more tightly.

For the sake of one or two yards or meters, we all, in my opinion would make sure we had enough for our particular stitch count and I doubt for a project I would ever buy the exact amount. I would have bought at least 42, and likely a whole ball extra. It is a shame.

We never know on line what is going on in someone's life and I hope she will come back. I wonder if some of us pm'd her? I am going to and invite her back. She might need us. She was new, I think? And thought she was being lectured to in my opinion. This is such a soft place to land for all of us, and to me she needs our friendship. Shirley


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think of what I know as American Frosting, which is a concoction of a sugar syrup, with egg whites, not unlike a meringue.


In the parts of the USA in which I've lived, frosting and icing are used interchangeably when used to top a cake of any kind.

The brown sugar recipe is what we use for penuche/panocha frosting. It will quickly torn into a fudge-like consistency as it cools. Lurker's recipe above is what we call ''7-minute Frosting''--this is, essentially, the basis for making marshmallows. As the directions seem a bit too fiddly for many newer bakers, it does not seem to be popular with younger generations of bakers.

We made penuche frosting just last week for a favorite chocolate cake dessert.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly I am in a minority here but I would have responded the same way as Hilary if I was new here being pulled up over approximatelly 7 1/2 feet or 2.5 metres. And if she does come back and read more I'm sure she will feel very welcome after reading all the responses.


me too -- 99.9% of us would buy an extra ball. She is a new 
member and who knows what is going on in her life. I agree, it is a shame.

I just pm'd her and I think it would be nice of others did too. It 
is such a great place , I think we all need it. I think I might reacted with negative feelings too - She had looked it up and felt she was being helpful. The thing is, I have a feeling she 
needed us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello again, folks. I am now in Guernsey but am supposed to be flying to Vienna with DH, but its too foggy at present to take off!! I have had a couple of days back in Alderney after spending the previous 3 weeks in England. DD was doing her lambing practise for two weeks, and did very well, got on with the farmer and his family and even got paid! (This isn't always the case as the student is there to learn from the sheep farmer, not as paid help) As a treat and because I wanted to see her, we then went to Holmfirth in Yorkshire to visit an old friend who gave us both really wonderful massages. Holmfirth is where Last of the Summer Wine was shot, and incidentally is home of Rowan yarns, now taken over by Coats threads. We met a Scottish woman at the B&B who was on a knitting course, and my friend works at the local wool shop so I had a lovely time fondling all the very expensive yarns. They have a really interesting shop, with a room where you can browse patterns, lots of examples and also a selection of rather expensive shoes and clothes. They even provide a sitting area for other halves to wait whilst you browse, and have Yorkshire life and Private Eye etc for them to read. In case you are ever there, its called Up Country, 58 Huddersfield rd. (www.rowan-upcountry.com)
I didn't buy any wool!! But I did find a lamp base in a charity shop which had been made by the lady running the B&B who is a potter! I was still knitting an Aran sweater for DD, and got it finished just as we dropped her back at University the next day. I sewed the final seam whilst sitting in her room! I don't have a photo so can't show it to you, but she was happy with it. 
I hope everyone is having a really good week. I will try to drop by later if I can get onto the Internet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Another wonderful piece of your artwork, Shirley. What talent!


Thank you all so much. It is so wonderful that people from all over the world post about my work. I have had them put away since my son died, and have not looked at the pictures til this last year after I stopped making them in 2009

. Your kindness to me here made it possible for me to get them out and 
at least post them. It is like my old friends have come back in my life. I hope they bring you pleasure. It brings me pleasure to show them. Thanks so much. We don't know the reasons people post things like that, or the reasons people react the way they do as all we have is the printed word. YOur replies to my 
quilts have warmed my heart which I needed very much, as well as the welcome here.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely bobglory - is that single crochet around the edge - sets it off very nicely.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam. The edging is reverse single crochet. I just popped a hook in the loop remaining after the last bind off.

Gigi


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you all so much. It is so wonderful that people from all over the world post about my work. I have had them put away since my son died, and have not looked at the pictures til this last year after I stopped making them in 2009
> 
> . Your kindness to me here made it possible for me to get them out and
> at least post them. It is like my old friends have come back in my life. I hope they bring you pleasure. It brings me pleasure to show them. Thanks so much. We don't know the reasons people post things like that, or the reasons people react the way they do as all we have is the printed word. YOur replies to my
> quilts have warmed my heart which I needed very much, as well as the welcome here.


Your work is so beautiful as is your heart. I have loved so much seeing your quilts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you all so much. It is so wonderful that people from all over the world post about my work. I have had them put away since my son died, and have not looked at the pictures til this last year after I stopped making them in 2009
> 
> . Your kindness to me here made it possible for me to get them out and
> at least post them. It is like my old friends have come back in my life. I hope they bring you pleasure. It brings me pleasure to show them. Thanks so much. We don't know the reasons people post things like that, or the reasons people react the way they do as all we have is the printed word. YOur replies to my
> quilts have warmed my heart which I needed very much, as well as the welcome here.


My family looked at me blankly when I went downstairs and told them I had got a grizzly bear for my birthday!
My grizzly bear was one of Shirleys works that she posted for me for my birthday. And we don't get grizzly bears over here so that made it even more special.
Saw a lovely possum tonight in the park near our place- he was sitting up and like a very strange Australian I told David he looked like a squirrel. We don't get them over here but I have seen more squirrels than possums as possums are nocturnal, David was surprised I had never seen one there before . But then I pointed out that I avoid walking that way at night and if I do then I walk round the square not through it. After all this square is the centre of many of the homelss shelters and the resultant problems these cause. We live very nearby but have never had any problems and i don't feel at all unsafe but do believe in being sensible. Hence I don't see the possums. Their are a number of different possums here (unrelated to the American ones) and this was clearly different to those on Kangaroo Island as this was much smaller and cuter. He was as interested in me as I was in him. (well he could have been a her of course no idea how you tell with a possum)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ so glad dad is doing well and you are having a good visit! Its good that DH is getting some confidence back and getting things done on his own, Im sure thats a relief to you.

I think of what I know as American Frosting, which is a concoction of a sugar syrup, with egg whites, not unlike a meringue. [Quote Lurker2] i have never made meringue, (the egg allergy) all of the frosting/icing I have made has been with sugar, milk, butter, cream cheese,marscapone or shortening (lard). Not all at once of course  brown sugar icing sounds yummy will try this next time i make a cake.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> this wasn't an email - skype allows a user to send a written message and it appears without you doing anything.
> 
> i'll figure out something - i just ignore her - really - just what i need - been there - done that - gave away the tshirt and don't intend to do it again.
> 
> sam


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, up and have my coffee, ready to start my day, new day, new things to learn. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For most in my area, icing and frosting are two terms which are interchangeable. That may differ in other parts of our country.

Our 7-minute frosting is exactly as you describe:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Seven-Minute-Frosting-238014



Lurker 2 said:


> I think of what I know as American Frosting, which is a concoction of a sugar syrup, with egg whites, not unlike a meringue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy you can make a trip to GA and we will wind away.



kehinkle said:


> Finally felt like knitting on the TV. Used up one ball and started on the second. Don't think it will take all of it as it is over half the length I want it. Also knitted some on my Wingspan. So, today has been productive knitting but no work that pays. Hopefully tomorrow they will call. If not, more time knitting.
> 
> Glad to hear that Dad is doing well. Birthday gal, hope your foot is feeling better after your mishap. Too bad about missing the LYS. If I missed anyone, know that you are in my thoughts. Pup lover, prayers are with you as you continue the treatments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> For most in my area, icing and frosting are two terms which are interchangeable. That may differ in other parts of our country.
> 
> Our 7-minute frosting is exactly as you describe:
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Seven-Minute-Frosting-238014


I dont think I have ever had this type even as a child, before I became allergic to eggs. Hmmm too bad sounds interesting, more light n fluffy possibly not as sweet?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> My family looked at me blankly when I went downstairs and told them I had got a grizzly bear for my birthday!
> My grizzly bear was one of Shirleys works that she posted for me for my birthday. And we don't get grizzly bears over here so that made it even more special.
> Saw a lovely possum tonight in the park near our place- he was sitting up and like a very strange Australian I told David he looked like a squirrel. We don't get them over here but I have seen more squirrels than possums as possums are nocturnal, David was surprised I had never seen one there before . But then I pointed out that I avoid walking that way at night and if I do then I walk round the square not through it. After all this square is the centre of many of the homelss shelters and the resultant problems these cause. We live very nearby but have never had any problems and i don't feel at all unsafe but do believe in being sensible. Hence I don't see the possums. Their are a number of different possums here (unrelated to the American ones) and this was clearly different to those on Kangaroo Island as this was much smaller and cuter. He was as interested in me as I was in him. (well he could have been a her of course no idea how you tell with a possum)


Our possums are not cute at all, scarey looking things IMHO.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all, just drinking my first cup of coffee, then will go get my hair cut. Then even might go buy paint to paint my kitchen.
Ripped the wall paper off awhile ago but just can not decide what color I want. Should get it done before I get outside to work.the warm temperatures are coming this weekend. We deserve them after this long snowy winter and they still are saying we can get an inch today.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> well, some of us (meaning myself) are a bit wooly minded! :-o


Oh yes...I too am wooly minded at times!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you Sam. The edging is reverse single crochet. I just popped a hook in the loop remaining after the last bind off.
> 
> Gigi


The wingspan is beautiful Gigi.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning---could the light therapy really be working? I took an hour nap yesterday that was very refreshing (rather than grogginess) and I slept 7 straight hours last night without any melatonin or other sleep inducers!!!! I have the heat on (snow flurries again in the forecast -- (which makes even mild-mannered me turn to cursing!) and my cup of coffee (another experiment) and am ready to begin the task of untangling the yarn - I put it aside last night hoping some evening elves would do it!! Nope!!

I say the coffee is interesting because over the years, I've received gifts of flavored coffee grounds such as hazelnut, caramel, etc. These are all preportioned into the 10-cup coffee maker. DH is a coffee purist so I've never used them and just put them in the freezer. Now with the single cup Keurig maker, I've broken these bags of coffee down to the one-cup size -K-cups and have mixed many of the
flavors together. Today's cup is a combination of White Russian (the drink flavor?) and ChaiTea. It's very good!

Need to get my shopping list together and do my light therapy!!!Wooohooo, if sleeping is the result, then I'm a convert!

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning---could the light therapy really be working? I took an hour nap yesterday that was very refreshing (rather than grogginess) and I slept 7 straight hours last night without any melatonin or other sleep inducers!!!! I have the heat on (snow flurries again in the forecast -- (which makes even mild-mannered me turn to cursing!) and my cup of coffee (another experiment) and am ready to begin the task of untangling the yarn - I put it aside last night hoping some evening elves would do it!! Nope!!
> 
> I say the coffee is interesting because over the years, I've received gifts of flavored coffee grounds such as hazelnut, caramel, etc. These are all preportioned into the 10-cup coffee maker. DH is a coffee purist so I've never used them and just put them in the freezer. Now with the single cup Keurig maker, I've broken these bags of coffee down to the one-cup size -K-cups and have mixed many of the
> flavors together. Today's cup is a combination of White Russian (the drink flavor?) and ChaiTea. It's very good!
> ...


I am so glad you had a good night's sleep. I think that is one of the most difficult things to deal with. I went through it a lot this past 4 years, and finally gave up tossing and turning and got up and knitted or worked on my computer. I found it worked and I usually could go back to bed early in the morning and get some decent sleep. 7 hours straight is such a luxury for those of us who don't sleep well., I find if I am overthinking something or trying to make a decision, or concerned about something it is hopeless. luckily life is better and as a result i am sleeping better. glad you are finding a way to deal with it.

let us know how it goes . Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> So glad that your Dad s doing so well AZ Sticks and that DH is doing fine back home.
> 
> Pontuf


ditto


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns wrote:
Actually 1 meter = 39.37 inches
155 meters x 39.37 inches = 6102.35 inches
This is a difference of 97.65 inches between the 6200 inches and 6102.35 inches. You are looking at a difference of 2.48 meters. That is a lot of yarn to be short if needing the correct amount to knit up a project.

Darowil wrote:
But as the amount of yarn required for any project is only an estimate anyway 2.48 metres or 7 1/2 feet IMHO is chicken feed. I think even my toilet is longer than 2.48 it is so short.
And while it might be helpful to know how to convert accurately at a computer (in which case I use a converter) if I want to work it out on the run I want something easy to work with not 39.37- I don't even want 39. But if the amount of yarn I needed was so close that 2.48 metres was going to matter I would be getting more yarn.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
As someone who is dyslexic with numbers, it is important to me to know exact numbers and to have each number in the correct order. I meant no ill-will to anyone and it is sad that anyone would take it that way. But each to their own............Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our Springs are cool and if they are downtown, the wind off the lake is cold - be sure to bring hats, gloves and scarves!!


Yes, they will be near the lake. Hopefully they will all remember coats and hats. You know how boys are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For most in my area, icing and frosting are two terms which are interchangeable. That may differ in other parts of our country.
> 
> Our 7-minute frosting is exactly as you describe:
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Seven-Minute-Frosting-238014


I think I have only ever once made it- back as a teen-ager when I was less concerned about calories. As I have been known to eat more of the icing than the cake, I try to avoid such nowadays!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is supposed to be back in the first week of June!


That's not long! You must be getting excited.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ooooooh, with brown sugar frosting!!


OH yeah.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil wrote:
My family looked at me blankly when I went downstairs and told them I had got a grizzly bear for my birthday!
My grizzly bear was one of Shirleys works that she posted for me for my birthday. And we don't get grizzly bears over here so that made it even more special.[/quote]

I thought you might enjoy that one Margaret. they are so much part of the Rockies, and they are becoming a threatened species here especially as they feed the grain which has fallen out of the train cars.

*I have a grizzly story*. One day Pat and I were driving along the Banff Park highway ( two way paved road) A car from Arizona, I believe was stopped in front of us and the driver was standing by the car taking a picture of a Grizzly mother and her cub eating berries on the side of the road. Pat rolled down the window and suggested he get back in his car, which he did, not happlily might add.

When the door slammed the mother decided she didn't care for it too much and came over and walked around their car, peered in and on her way back to the side of the road she swiped the front left light on their car which by the way was a very high end car. Pat honked our horn and they both took off. We waited a bit and then got out to see the damage. The couple in the car were absolutely white - and she had completely wiped out the front light.

I bet they never forgot that trip. They are very dangerous especially a mother with her cub. 
I have seen a few but we never bother them or get out of our cars.

We still see a lot of wildlife on the side of the roads but not nearly as many as we used to before the number of people increased and it is a problem for our Parks department to find a happy medium.

There used to be l00 Elk which are beautiful but very dangerous animals on the Banff Springs Hotel golf course. we used to drive down in September and stop and listen to the bulls 'bugeling ( ?) which can be heard for miles. Huge fights between two big elks bulls is something to see. The have huge horns and rarely hurt each other during mating season but have been known to get their horns caught together and it has caused them to die or be taken by wolves or other predators. 
At one time the cows would come into town and eat the flowers etc. until they became a problem too.

They finally transported them all deeper into the mountains and amazingly some of them that had been monitored found their way back to exactly the same place. It is fascinating.

It is such an interesting place - the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> .............We thanked him and his reply was 'you're welcome, any friend of Batman is a friend of mine'!! Oh we laughed and when we see capes, we remember that great night.


That really made me laugh! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Today is Maelinde's birthday and just in case she is looking at Knitting Paradise and the KTP, Happy Birthday Maelinde! We do miss you and hope you are well and happy! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's not long! You must be getting excited.


I guess it will go quickly- at present it seems a long time-especially as I have been unable to speak with him for a couple of weeks- he is staying at the house that has no phone, but has the baby.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Actually 1 meter = 39.37 inches
> 155 meters x 39.37 inches = 6102.35 inches
> This is a difference of 97.65 inches between the 6200 inches and 6102.35 inches. You are looking at a difference of 2.48 meters. That is a lot of yarn to be short if needing the correct amount to knit up a project.
> ...


it is sad, but we never know what people are dealing with in their own lives, I guess. I hope she comes back.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry about that! Yuckl walked across my keyboard!
> 
> I have just laid out the Dreambird for blocking, and wow did it grow! I'm glad now I stopped at ten feathers (was worried about it being small but no more!). And I'll attach a couple of pictures of the other things I have blocked.


Sorlenna, beautiful works, such talent amazes me always :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it will go quickly- at present it seems a long time-especially as I have been unable to speak with him for a couple of weeks- he is staying at the house that has no phone, but has the baby.


It must be very hard not being in contact with him, but I hope the time will pass quicker than you think. My DS is getting married on 31st of May and that is coming roaring towards me!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I am back from a day of gallivanting around with Marianne & C. Oh my was it fun! After showing them the big old farm house I live in (including my horribly messy bedroom; hate folding clothes) we headed out to lunch. Then we hit Target, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn Fabrics & Crafts.
> I restrained and only bought yarn at two places and a basket to keep it in!
> And of course everything was on sale; the fun fur was only 97 cents a skein! I see bears and another wingspan in my future!
> Also a huge thank you to Marianne for setting up my new jumbo yarn winder for me. It arrived today and we just had to test it out! I am so blessed to have finally met Marianne and now C. They are wonderful folks and fast becoming very treasured friends. {{{HUGS}}} Already planning to head up to see them next week.


We did get quite a bargain on the fun fur :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: .97 cents a skein? Awesome!!! Will gather mine up and take a picture in my new basket also.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tues to everyone- I'm still out at Dad's - we are all doing fine including DH at home. We will finish up the 5th radiation treatment on Fri and DH will be out to take me home on Sat. Dad is feeling fine and the dr. says the tumor in his lung is already getting smaller. Enjoying my time with Dad and enjoying hearing the triumph in DH's voice with each project he completes on his own. We weren't sure that would happen. I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will be sure to catch up once I get back home to some routine. I miss chatting with you and I can hardly wait to get back to "normal". Luv- AZ


Such good news about your Dad... keeping you and yours in prayers for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan. Thanks so much Sam!
> 
> Gigi


beautiful Gigi!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a long chat with Alastair (DBrother) last night. He seems totally to have recovered his sense of humour, which is great. I think being at home is helping because he has greater choice of chairs to sit in, and a comfy bed- he actually had a real sleep yesterday- something only those with insomnia or sleep apnoea would really appreciate. The painkiller drugs are causing him to re-visit every nightmare he ever had. So those he is using only at night, because he does not like the waking nightmare of not knowing reality from unreality. As someone mentioned the worst agony is at the back where the ribs have been flexed un-naturally. His dressing will be changed on Friday (tomorrow) Today being our Anzac Holiday. Simple tasks like reaching for a light switch have become quite a hurdle. He is allowed to lift nothing heavier than 500g (just over 1lb). Usually he is responsible for all the family ironing, but I think he may have a reprieve from that one in the circumstances.
We have a break in the rain. The back fence where Ringo patrols is now awash- so we are back to 'mud puppy'. I have cast on my next cowl, which will be alternate bands of knit and purl, I like always to have a simple project to turn to, especially when doing lace. It is a lovely eggplant purple. 
No sign of active mouse (thank goodness).
Prayers for all in need.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Woke up to a rainy, cold W. Memphis today. The rain has now stopped but it is still windy and cold. 

Shirley, I can't believe someone would stop and get out of their car to look at a bear, especially a mama bear! Serves him right for having a headlight taken out. Bet he had a great story but I bet the insurance company was kinda skeptical.

Back to knitting on the scarf and the shawl. Told myself I can't start the next one until I finish these two. 

Gwennie, if I ever get back your way, you know I will stop in.

Hope everyone has a great day. Talk to y'all later. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is how I handle this sort of request- in my case I keep landing bored servicemen in Afghanistan.


lol, well you might get some great conversation from them. 
At least they are saying they are sexy and sensual? lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long chat with Alastair (DBrother) last night. He seems totally to have recovered his sense of humour, which is great. I think being at home is helping because he has greater choice of chairs to sit in, and a comfy bed- he actually had a real sleep yesterday- something only those with insomnia or sleep apnoea would really appreciate. The painkiller drugs are causing him to re-visit every nightmare he ever had. So those he is using only at night, because he does not like the waking nightmare of not knowing reality from unreality. As someone mentioned the worst agony is at the back where the ribs have been flexed un-naturally. His dressing will be changed on Friday (tomorrow) Today being our Anzac Holiday. Simple tasks like reaching for a light switch have become quite a hurdle. He is allowed to lift nothing heavier than 500g (just over 1lb). Usually he is responsible for all the family ironing, but I think he may have a reprieve from that one in the circumstances.
> We have a break in the rain. The back fence where Ringo patrols is now awash- so we are back to 'mud puppy'. I have cast on my next cowl, which will be alternate bands of knit and purl, I like always to have a simple project to turn to, especially when doing lace. It is a lovely eggplant purple.
> No sign of active mouse (thank goodness).
> Prayers for all in need.


I am glad your mouse situation appears to be solved Julie!

I would think that egg plant purple would make a wonderful cowl. 
I just read that Fale is coming home for awhile in June. that will be so nice for you.

Your winter is starting and hopefully our summer is on the way. 
Our robins and the hawk pair I mentioned previously are nesting here now so it should warm up fairly soon.

I hope you are doing well, and enjoying life, Julie - Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning friends :lol:   We had such fun yesterday, I think C is having some facial muscle spasms from smiling and laughing so much, :lol:  We love Gwen's house and are quite envious of her wonderful craft room, her big kitchen and that wonderful deck!! 
She treated us to a whirlwind tour of downtown Athens and through parts of the U of Ga campus, such beautiful buildings and the homes are just beautiful! Had a delicious lunch and just shopped till we literally dropped, LOL. I will take a picture and post in a while. 
Not sure what we shall plan for Gwen's next visit with us, one of these trips (to either home) we shall really have to make time to sit and knit.. ROFL. 
I hope to take some yarns over to make use of that larger ball winder :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Just had a major surprise, Mom is up and dressed (without my help :shock: ) she wants to go to the pharmacy with us, maybe stop at her favorite place (Mc Donalds) for a happy meal lunch, ROFL... 
Guess I have to sign off and help her with her breakfast (she has a protein shake early in the morning.. then a true type breakfast later)
Hugs, Loves and always in our prayers.. 
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad your mouse situation appears to be solved Julie!
> 
> I would think that egg plant purple would make a wonderful cowl.
> I just read that Fale is coming home for awhile in June. that will be so nice for you.
> ...


Must shortly concentrate on the house- Rufus has started taking a few liberties- when I got up I discovered him up on the sofa- Fale would be very non impressed. Winter is definitely looming- although temperatures are still mild here. In the South Island things are cooling sown to the occasional frost. The prediction is it will take at least 18 months of normal weather for the farmers to recover from the drought, winter is going to be really tough for many.
But in myself I am fairly relaxed, and enjoying being on my own. It has been a much more extended rest than either of us had anticipated. I will be glad to be able to talk properly with him about his future.
Thanks, Shirley for your thoughts.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.

Dad said mum was extremely upset after posting here. It seems several things happened. She posted several posts on kangaroo steaks and on reading them again she spotted a few mistakes,either spelling or typos. She tried to correct them and ended up deleting them all but the final '.' She tried to find where the deleted messages had gone but could not find them and did not know what to do, so just left the empty boxes. She then posted some incorrect information and this made her very upset. She posted that she was sorry but someone else posted that she had put the incorrect information on the site. She replied that she had already said she was sorry, but it seems she was told that she was overreacting by several other posters. Dad said she became extremely upset and went to bed crying. When he checked on her several hours later, he had gone to a meeting, he found her cold and not breathing correctly. He called an ambulance.

The outlook is not very good. I just do not know what to do at the moment,where to look.

So, please, will you think kindly of her. Dad has asked me to post this news here. I honestly did not want to do it, so I may be making a mess of it. My mum is a wonderful woman but has had a very hard life. I guess I should approach whoever is in charge and ask them to close her account down. I could post here because mum always kept a little book near the computer with her passwords carefully written out. Otherwise I do not think I would have been able to do so.

So, I will say good bye from my mother, but please remember her kindly.

I see she has something called 'private messages'. I think I should read them and reply to the people who have sent them and tell them what has happened.

I do not know if I have to formally request that her account be closed or should I just leave it logged out and it will close after she has not used it for a certain period.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, well you might get some great conversation from them.
> At least they are saying they are sexy and sensual? lol


I am not too sure about their motives- I think NZ is on the list of destinations for a bit of R & R. Have enough on my plate with one husband! [the stalker did not seem to accept that]


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Designer, Sam and the 'family'. This is the update on the bedjacket that was started about 10 days ago and much inspired by the bedjacket shrug that was a great favourite with your dear mother, Designer. I've enjoyed seeing the progress on your latest version and it is so pretty. My version combines the lovely sleeve shape and width from your pattern with a little boxy jacket so that my aunt will have a bit more warmth on her lower back. I have just finished it - about 20 mins ago and it hasn't yet been given its final light application of steam. I'm under a bit of pressure to get back to Belfast from the cottage (27 miles`away) so that I can visit my Aunt in hospital this evening. 

The yarn is James Brett Baby Marble ( double knitting/worsted and knitted on 4mm straight metal needles) and I know the yarn washes well as I've used it for baby blankets in the last two years. Its a yarn that comes through the boil-wash with no ill effects. The jacket is done entirely in garter stitch and I had only a few yards of yarn remaining so I used most of that to crochet a little flower to embellish the neckline. I hope you will approve and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. Now back to the baby dress that is needed for a 1st birthday present next month. From one of your many fans, with affection and thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know. HUGS being sent your way.
> Sending healing thoughts your way. I do hope that your mum recovers. It is sad that things happened the way they did.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hilary Olive said:
> 
> 
> > This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> 
> Dad said mum was extremely upset after posting here. It seems several things happened. She posted several posts on kangaroo steaks and on reading them again she spotted a few mistakes,either spelling or typos. She tried to correct them and ended up deleting them all but the final '.' She tried to find where the deleted messages had gone but could not find them and did not know what to do, so just left the empty boxes. She then posted some incorrect information and this made her very upset. She posted that she was sorry but someone else posted that she had put the incorrect information on the site. She replied that she had already said she was sorry, but it seems she was told that she was overreacting by several other posters. Dad said she became extremely upset and went to bed crying. When he checked on her several hours later, he had gone to a meeting, he found her cold and not breathing correctly. He called an ambulance.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------
I just got your pm and have replied to you. I would suggest, as you know how to pm that you send a pm to *admin* I imagine there would be no problem if you left it there in the event she recovers which I know we all wish for. I know that all of us at the tea party are praying for your mother and your family. Please keep in touch with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday.


Of course I think of her with kindness. Light and love surround you all and I will send healing thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hilary Olive said:
> 
> 
> > This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Designer, Sam and the 'family'. This is the update on the bedjacket that was started about 10 days ago and much inspired by the bedjacket shrug that was a great favourite with your dear mother, Designer. I've enjoyed seeing the progress on your latest version and it is so pretty. My version combines the lovely sleeve shape and width from your pattern with a little boxy jacket so that my aunt will have a bit more warmth on her lower back. I have just finished it - about 20 mins ago and it hasn't yet been given its final light application of steam. I'm under a bit of pressure to get back to Belfast from the cottage (27 miles`away) so that I can visit my Aunt in hospital this evening.
> 
> The yarn is James Brett Baby Marble ( double knitting/worsted and knitted on 4mm straight metal needles) and I know the yarn washes well as I've used it for baby blankets in the last two years. Its a yarn that comes through the boil-wash with no ill effects. The jacket is done entirely in garter stitch and I had only a few yards of yarn remaining so I used most of that to crochet a little flower to embellish the neckline. I hope you will approve and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. Now back to the baby dress that is needed for a 1st birthday present next month. From one of your many fans, with affection and thanks.


Pleasant journey to Belfast! The bed Jacket looks so lovely, especially with the detail of the crocheted flower!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Designer, Sam and the 'family'. This is the update on the bedjacket that was started about 10 days ago and much inspired by the bedjacket shrug that was a great favourite with your dear mother, Designer. I've enjoyed seeing the progress on your latest version and it is so pretty. My version combines the lovely sleeve shape and width from your pattern with a little boxy jacket so that my aunt will have a bit more warmth on her lower back. I have just finished it - about 20 mins ago and it hasn't yet been given its final light application of steam. I'm under a bit of pressure to get back to Belfast from the cottage (27 miles`away) so that I can visit my Aunt in hospital this evening.
> 
> The yarn is James Brett Baby Marble ( double knitting/worsted and knitted on 4mm straight metal needles) and I know the yarn washes well as I've used it for baby blankets in the last two years. Its a yarn that comes through the boil-wash with no ill effects. The jacket is done entirely in garter stitch and I had only a few yards of yarn remaining so I used most of that to crochet a little flower to embellish the neckline. I hope you will approve and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. Now back to the baby dress that is needed for a 1st birthday present next month. From one of your many fans, with affection and thanks.


I love it, absolutely beautiful. I am sure it will be well liked.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long chat with Alastair (DBrother) last night. He seems totally to have recovered his sense of humour, which is great. I think being at home is helping because he has greater choice of chairs to sit in, and a comfy bed- he actually had a real sleep yesterday- something only those with insomnia or sleep apnoea would really appreciate. The painkiller drugs are causing him to re-visit every nightmare he ever had. So those he is using only at night, because he does not like the waking nightmare of not knowing reality from unreality. As someone mentioned the worst agony is at the back where the ribs have been flexed un-naturally. His dressing will be changed on Friday (tomorrow) Today being our Anzac Holiday. Simple tasks like reaching for a light switch have become quite a hurdle. He is allowed to lift nothing heavier than 500g (just over 1lb). Usually he is responsible for all the family ironing, but I think he may have a reprieve from that one in the circumstances.
> We have a break in the rain. The back fence where Ringo patrols is now awash- so we are back to 'mud puppy'. I have cast on my next cowl, which will be alternate bands of knit and purl, I like always to have a simple project to turn to, especially when doing lace. It is a lovely eggplant purple.
> No sign of active mouse (thank goodness).
> Prayers for all in need.


Anzac Day is a wonderful day in New Zealand. I had the privilege of sharing in that occasion in Waikato in 2000 and I remember the great turn-out of the various youth organisations, especially St John's and the touching speeches given by the Head Girl and Boy of a local school.

There are war graves of Canadian and New Zealand serviceman in the Belfast City Cemetery, opposite the grave of my grandparents and each Remembrance Sunday, that being the closest to 11th November each year, we place our poppies on those graves to show respect and love to those who died in World War II, buried so far from home and loved ones.

We will remember them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Designer, Sam and the 'family'. This is the update on the bedjacket that was started about 10 days ago and much inspired by the bedjacket shrug that was a great favourite with your dear mother, Designer. I've enjoyed seeing the progress on your latest version and it is so pretty. My version combines the lovely sleeve shape and width from your pattern with a little boxy jacket so that my aunt will have a bit more warmth on her lower back. I have just finished it - about 20 mins ago and it hasn't yet been given its final light application of steam. I'm under a bit of pressure to get back to Belfast from the cottage (27 miles`away) so that I can visit my Aunt in hospital this evening.
> 
> The yarn is James Brett Baby Marble ( double knitting/worsted and knitted on 4mm straight metal needles) and I know the yarn washes well as I've used it for baby blankets in the last two years. Its a yarn that comes through the boil-wash with no ill effects. The jacket is done entirely in garter stitch and I had only a few yards of yarn remaining so I used most of that to crochet a little flower to embellish the neckline. I hope you will approve and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. Now back to the baby dress that is needed for a 1st birthday present next month. From one of your many fans, with affection and thanks.


It is lovely, and I am glad the pattern i sent you helped. I have mine 3/4 done and am looking forward to using it when I read in bed. I am one of those people who is always cold and our Calgary weather causes cold or cool evenings. We like to have the window open so this will help keep my arms warm. I am liking it. I love the way you finished yours off. I am hoping to do a crochet lace border around the top of mine to see how it looks. might be a class for the workshops - maybe one of the Christmas projects.

I am sure the bed jacket will be much appreciated and thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> 
> Dad said mum was extremely upset after posting here. It seems several things happened. She posted several posts on kangaroo steaks and on reading them again she spotted a few mistakes,either spelling or typos. She tried to correct them and ended up deleting them all but the final '.' She tried to find where the deleted messages had gone but could not find them and did not know what to do, so just left the empty boxes. She then posted some incorrect information and this made her very upset. She posted that she was sorry but someone else posted that she had put the incorrect information on the site. She replied that she had already said she was sorry, but it seems she was told that she was overreacting by several other posters. Dad said she became extremely upset and went to bed crying. When he checked on her several hours later, he had gone to a meeting, he found her cold and not breathing correctly. He called an ambulance.
> 
> ...


Oh my dear, I'm so very sorry about your mother, we never thought unkindly of her, and hope and pray that things will turn around for her. 
We are here if you need to talk or some distraction. 
Hugs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is lovely, and I am glad the pattern i sent you helped. I have mine 3/4 done and am looking forward to using it when I read in bed. I am one of those people who is always cold and our Calgary weather causes cold or cool evenings. We like to have the window open so this will help keep my arms warm. I am liking it. I love the way you finished yours off. I am hoping to do a crochet lace border around the top of mine to see how it looks. might be a class for the workshops - maybe one of the Christmas projects.
> 
> I am sure the bed jacket will be much appreciated and thanks for posting the picture.


That would be a class I would like to do, " please do it"


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Anzac Day is a wonderful day in New Zealand. I had the privilege of sharing in that occasion in Waikato in 2000 and I remember the great turn-out of the various youth organisations, especially St John's and the touching speeches given by the Head Girl and Boy of a local school.
> 
> There are war graves of Canadian and New Zealand serviceman in the Belfast City Cemetery, opposite the grave of my grandparents and each Remembrance Sunday, that being the closest to 11th November each year, we place our poppies on those graves to show respect and love to those who died in World War II, buried so far from home and loved ones.
> 
> We will remember them.


My son saw that cemetery -- he was traveling with a friend through Ireland and his friend's uncle is buried there (WW II) I just called him and told him about your post. all he said was, "mom it is a small world that you would hear about it on a knitting forum' little does he know how much we share and care for each other here.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my dear, I'm so very sorry about your mother, we never thought unkindly of her, and hope and pray that things will turn around for her.
> We are here if you need to talk or some distraction.
> Hugs.


Dear Katryna. I have just read your account of the last hours. My love, heart and sincere prayers`are with your dear mother, father and all of your family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so glad you had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Shirley


Yes, good sleep is a treasure. I fell asleep fairly easily last night, which I thought was a good thing but then was up and down all night with strange dreams. No idea why! This morning is cold again (32F!) and my sinuses are not happy. I am so tired of this erratic weather.

I'll have another cuppa and see if I can shake off the brain fuzz.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My son saw that cemetery -- he was traveling with a friend through Ireland and his friend's uncle is buried there (WW II)  I just called him and told him about your post. all he said was, "mom it is a small world that you would hear about it on a knitting forum' little does he know how much we share and care for each other here.


Thank you Designer. I will tell the other family members. The Lord brings solace is most unexpected ways.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks - wonderful news about your dad. I'm sure he feels better, too!

Bobglory - love your wingspan...pretty colors!

ptofValerie - your bed jacket turned out beautifully. I am a variegated yarn fan. I have seen (on the internet) how to dye yarn with Kool Aid...something I may try one day 

Katryna (for Hilary Olive) - I am so sorry to learn about your mum. Please tell her, if possible, how we all hope she can recover and come to spend more time with us. Prayers and hugs for your mum and your whole family!

Christmas stocking report - I am finally done with all the design elements and am knitting the toe. I'm doing the happy "wiggle" in my chair...we call it chair dancing


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry---if this is true. I have my suspicions.



Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> 
> Dad said mum was extremely upset after posting here. It seems several things happened. She posted several posts on kangaroo steaks and on reading them again she spotted a few mistakes,either spelling or typos. She tried to correct them and ended up deleting them all but the final '.' She tried to find where the deleted messages had gone but could not find them and did not know what to do, so just left the empty boxes. She then posted some incorrect information and this made her very upset. She posted that she was sorry but someone else posted that she had put the incorrect information on the site. She replied that she had already said she was sorry, but it seems she was told that she was overreacting by several other posters. Dad said she became extremely upset and went to bed crying. When he checked on her several hours later, he had gone to a meeting, he found her cold and not breathing correctly. He called an ambulance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please let your mom know she is in my prayers. How horrible that she is experiencing this. My prayers also will be for you and your entire family. I was not present during the exchange of posts yesterday and am quite sorry that what honestly was not intended as anything combative was offensive to your mom. One of the difficult things about posting is that it is difficult knowing how the message is intended since you can not "hear" the words spoken. I assure you no one on the KTP intends to be scolding anyone. We simply share information, sometime correcting each other if one of us is incorrect, but never with the intent to cause distress. As in person, some of us are more detail oriented than others but no harm is ever meant. I can see if you are not familiar with each of us that are regulars that one may interpret posts otherwise. One has to just take things posted with a grain of salt and consciously assume the best is being written. We truly are a very caring group.

Again, please extend our prayers for a healing and quick recovery for you mom. God speed to all of you. Respectfully, Gweniepooh



Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> 
> Dad said mum was extremely upset after posting here. It seems several things happened. She posted several posts on kangaroo steaks and on reading them again she spotted a few mistakes,either spelling or typos. She tried to correct them and ended up deleting them all but the final '.' She tried to find where the deleted messages had gone but could not find them and did not know what to do, so just left the empty boxes. She then posted some incorrect information and this made her very upset. She posted that she was sorry but someone else posted that she had put the incorrect information on the site. She replied that she had already said she was sorry, but it seems she was told that she was overreacting by several other posters. Dad said she became extremely upset and went to bed crying. When he checked on her several hours later, he had gone to a meeting, he found her cold and not breathing correctly. He called an ambulance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I was trying to figure out why you would want to knit on the tv instead of sitting in a chair  , then realized it's the Traveling Vine. lol...Yams, TV's, what's next in this crazy place? But we do laugh.
> :XD:


I thought the same thing--how is she knitting on TV? (I had the visual of that cartoon with the lady knitting on a video game!)

AZ, good to hear things are looking up for y'all.



Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful works, such talent amazes me always :thumbup:


Thank you so much, dear lady. I value all the feedback here greatly!

I've been sitting here thinking about spice cake with brown sugar icing--but I know I shouldn't make one, as I am the only one here who could eat it (and I dare not eat an entire cake but can't see wasting a crumb, either). Ah well.

I started fiddling around with a crochet Dreambird last night so we'll see how that goes. It's not far enough in to tell just yet, but of course I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Katryna for Hilary Olive prayers for your mom and your family being sent. She is not thought badly of.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

While growing up in the upper midwest, my mom's definitions were as follows:

Icing: A thin "drizzle," if you will, of powdered/confectioners/icing sugar, flavoring and liquid of water, milk or cream, to obtain the desired drizzling consistency that can be mixed by hand.

Frosting: A thick consistency that you can make "peaks" out of and stands up, made from butter/shortening, powdered/confectioners/icing sugar and flavoring whipped with either a hand-held mixer or stand mixer to combine all the ingredients. 

Whatever it is, I love it all. I have a terrible sweet tooth and haven't met anything with sugar that I don't like - so far


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The bed jacket is quite lovely. I'm afraid I would wear it out even! You did a very nice job on it.



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Designer, Sam and the 'family'. This is the update on the bedjacket that was started about 10 days ago and much inspired by the bedjacket shrug that was a great favourite with your dear mother, Designer. I've enjoyed seeing the progress on your latest version and it is so pretty. My version combines the lovely sleeve shape and width from your pattern with a little boxy jacket so that my aunt will have a bit more warmth on her lower back. I have just finished it - about 20 mins ago and it hasn't yet been given its final light application of steam. I'm under a bit of pressure to get back to Belfast from the cottage (27 miles`away) so that I can visit my Aunt in hospital this evening.
> 
> The yarn is James Brett Baby Marble ( double knitting/worsted and knitted on 4mm straight metal needles) and I know the yarn washes well as I've used it for baby blankets in the last two years. Its a yarn that comes through the boil-wash with no ill effects. The jacket is done entirely in garter stitch and I had only a few yards of yarn remaining so I used most of that to crochet a little flower to embellish the neckline. I hope you will approve and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. Now back to the baby dress that is needed for a 1st birthday present next month. From one of your many fans, with affection and thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the posts of spice cake make me think of my mom. She frequently made a spice cake and we all loved it. Thanks for triggering that memory.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The bed jacket is quite lovely. I'm afraid I would wear it out even! You did a very nice job on it.


ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers coming for Hilary and her family. I hope she recovers and returns to the Tea Party.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the posts of spice cake make me think of my mom. She frequently made a spice cake and we all loved it. Thanks for triggering that memory.


My funny mom would love to make things that had weird ingredients in them. They always tasted yummy too...one would never imagine the "fun" ingredients. The ones that come to mind right now is the spice cake with tomato soup in it, spice bars with baked beans in them and coconut cake that had saurkraut in it...actually I think it was a chocolate cake that had the saurkraut in it  Truly, you'd never know. If anyone wants the recipes, let me know and I will gladly post


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to knit for a bit. Will check in later. Have fun everyone...oh, and don't let anyone ruffle your feathers...just isn't worth it. Remember keep smiling. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, hope everyone is doing great today, 
I've had my 2 cups of coffee and got caught up on here, played my games on facebook, and did the dishes, now I'm ready for a nap. lol, 
I am going to go take my shower and get a few things done around here, I need to go find my prescription sunglasses, the script is a little out of date but will do in a pinch, but they need a new nose piece so want to take them when we go to Ft. Collins on Friday and have them do that. 
Hair cuts tomorrow, YIPPEE!! My hair is driving me crazy. 
I'll post a new avatar to let you know how it turns out afterward. 
Have a great day, I'll check back in later. 
Oh, Sam, adds about Russian Brides, Skype messages from sexy sensual women, what is going on over there. lol... I can't wait to see what you get next.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just came back from renewing my driver's license. Is there anything worse than the picture on your license? I feel like I should have numbers parading across my chest!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside. 

:roll: ok, so if whoever has been reading with us for a while, you know we are not a mean bunch, just been with each other for a while and maybe we are too comfortable with what we can say to each other, like old friends do. we are not ever a mean spirited bunch, not deliberate. maybe your feelings were hanging out just a bit from something else. doesn't matter life is too short to sweat the small stuff. just let it roll off and move on. ok, thats my philosaphy, (yes i know thats not spelled rite either) (don't know how to do spell check on this teaparty) 
you georgia girls rock on. sounds like so much fun to get together with each other. if i was close enough i would pile in and go visit marianne and C also. 
i have been seeing all the beautiful wingspans done, i will do one one of these days, just not now, too much going on in my head, and besides once everything settles down i plan to get out in my yard big time.
our weather is chilly again, had a storm and rain move through this morn in wee hrs. sister is waiting it out in nashville before she hits the road for here. my older sister's memorial service is this coming sat. we have been working in moms yard (she is on stress overload about how everything looks) planning a big work day thur and fri inside and out. i have fixed many fruit jars with burlap stips and ribbon to put sand and candles in to use as center pcs for tables outside.our theme is shabby chic. mom has a huge double carport with a porchswing there also, many lawn chair will be set there with couple long tables and sm ones to sit/eat/chat.will have the back deck fixed with the patio furniture out there also and some seating in other places of the yard. her long time mate (13 yrs will be playing his guitar at times throughout the afternoon) this is something he and she did often, just went driving for the day an would stop for a bite of picnic lunch and he would sit on tailgate of truck and play jst them two. will have memorial set up inside with ashes/pictures and beautiful vase of flowers. we are having a finger food bar set up and want it to be just a relaxed day of remembrance. (although i may have to kill my baby sister and tell God she died if she doesn't stop with the details that don't amount to a hill of beans) :mrgreen: just kidding, maybe :? our weather for the next few days is supposed to be cool and slight chance of another rain late fri early sat. so i think Gods gonna handle the weather situation for us. it will be good to put closure to this all. i think all are dealing with it very well. i think it will help to have the priest to bless the ashes and also our pastor to do a devotional so we feel we have done right by her. she was a great person, had her share of problems, but deep in her heart was a good meaning person. 60 is way to young to die and one thing i know from this, is now i never leave mom or dads or the girls (talking with them on phone or whatever), without telling them love you. you never know when your last time will be to speak to them. so take advantage of it. don't mean to be slurpy, but i just realize so many things i thought were important are really not. so don't waste any precious time. 
speaking of precious time, time to scoop the cat box and vacume. later..........play nice :XD:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern gal sounds like memorial will be good for all to reminiscence and be together. I am an only child so no help in dealing with siblings. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My funny mom would love to make things that had weird ingredients in them. They always tasted yummy too...one would never imagine the "fun" ingredients. The ones that come to mind right now is the spice cake with tomato soup in it, spice bars with baked beans in them and coconut cake that had saurkraut in it...actually I think it was a chocolate cake that had the saurkraut in it  Truly, you'd never know. If anyone wants the recipes, let me know and I will gladly post


Now you know we want the recipes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Southern Gal the memorial service sounds like it is coming together very well and will be a wonderful send off for your sister.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal - enjoy the memorial service...lots of work beforehand but lots of fellowship and good memories will be shared the day of. Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry I kept forgetting to post this. Skype does have a function that allows you to block someone AND it has a privacy setting that you can enable that will only allow those in your contacts file to call you. If you need help with this just PM me and I'll go into further details. I already have sent Sam info on it this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of these events and thanks for letting us know. My prayers are being sent for her and your family. Only happy thoughts and recovery for your Mom.



Pup lover said:


> Katryna for Hilary Olive prayers for your mom and your family being sent. She is not thought badly of.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside.
> 
> :roll: ok, so if whoever has been reading with us for a while, you know we are not a mean bunch, just been with each other for a while and maybe we are too comfortable with what we can say to each other, like old friends do. we are not ever a mean spirited bunch, not deliberate. maybe your feelings were hanging out just a bit from something else. doesn't matter life is too short to sweat the small stuff. just let it roll off and move on. ok, thats my philosaphy, (yes i know thats not spelled rite either) (don't know how to do spell check on this teaparty)
> you georgia girls rock on. sounds like so much fun to get together with each other. if i was close enough i would pile in and go visit marianne and C also.
> ...


It sounds like a perfect way to say goodbye, You are a good person and I will be thinking about you -- thanks for letting us know how you and the family are doing. We were wondering about you. Designer


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside.
> 
> :roll: ok, so if whoever has been reading with us for a while, you know we are not a mean bunch, just been with each other for a while and maybe we are too comfortable with what we can say to each other, like old friends do. we are not ever a mean spirited bunch, not deliberate. maybe your feelings were hanging out just a bit from something else. doesn't matter life is too short to sweat the small stuff. just let it roll off and move on. ok, thats my philosaphy, (yes i know thats not spelled rite either) (don't know how to do spell check on this teaparty)
> you georgia girls rock on. sounds like so much fun to get together with each other. if i was close enough i would pile in and go visit marianne and C also.
> ...


Sounds like you have your act together. Life is short and we need to cherish the good things, enough bad in this world for sure. Sounds like a good party is planned .


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off to knit for a bit. Will check in later. Have fun everyone...oh, and don't let anyone ruffle your feathers...just isn't worth it. Remember keep smiling. :-D :-D :-D :-D


Good advice and I think I will do the same. Found out this morning I need to have a baby gift done in the next few weeks, they ate always such fun projects to have in front of oneself . Not sure what I will make. Have lots of yarn on hand that I know for sure. Have a nice afternoon. You have all brought me such peace in the last week. Thank you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great that your father is doing so well- and DH!


Thanks Darowil!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts kehinkle- love to see a picture of your tv.


kehinkle said:


> Finally felt like knitting on the TV. Used up one ball and started on the second. Don't think it will take all of it as it is over half the length I want it. Also knitted some on my Wingspan. So, today has been productive knitting but no work that pays. Hopefully tomorrow they will call. If not, more time knitting.
> 
> Glad to hear that Dad is doing well. Birthday gal, hope your foot is feeling better after your mishap. Too bad about missing the LYS. If I missed anyone, know that you are in my thoughts. Pup lover, prayers are with you as you continue the treatments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am back. taking a break, prayers for hilary. puplover, i do want to tell you though i don't mention it, i pray for you often, don't know what all your going through but just take it one day at a time. i wish you rest, relief a repreave from all you go through.
shirley, i am just amazed everytime you post something you have done, you truly are an artist. wonderful, peaceful work.
I do remember Maelinde, i hope her back and neck problems are better, happy B-day.
Sam what are we gonna do with you. have you not enough women in your daily life without getting a hoochi moma after you. i don't know about all the blocking stuff, but do whatever to get rid of her. sounds like more than you can handle. besides if she can't do windows, toss her  now really i must get back to marking things off my list here at home. ahhhh its never ending.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news azsticks - more healing energy to your dad and lots of positive to dh. i bet it will be good to be home.
> 
> sam


Home will be good- thanks for the positive thoughts Sam. We are headed to town - treatment 4 of 5. Ttyl- Sandi


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry about what happened with Hilary Olive. 

Southern Gal...The Memorial Service will be beautiful I am sure and hope you survive all the planning, but it does sound lovely and will be so meaningful.

AZ...Hope the treatments are going without severe reactions. Four of five...wow, nearing the end of the treatments. Prayers for complete recovery.

Pup Lover...Prayers for you always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SG, praying all will go smoothly for the Memorial- and that it may be more of a celebration of your Sister's life. I guess in your time it is nearly three days to be ready. Will be thinking of you! (on the 28th)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not. It's in Nashville, Tenn., and my mother is telling me that there is too much flooding and bad weather and I should stay home. Then she said she shouldn't be telling me what to do, but I do appreciate getting to talk with her and see other sides of the picture. I do so hate driving in bad weather and I don't think I could do it in 1 day so it would be 2 days driving down and 2 days back. So glad I had time with my cousin up at my aunt's house a few years ago. We hadn't seen each other for so long. Precious moments. I'm so glad I made the trip up to see her. Way too young.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{Angora}}} Sorry to hear of this loss.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not. It's in Nashville, Tenn., and my mother is telling me that there is too much flooding and bad weather and I should stay home. Then she said she shouldn't be telling me what to do, but I do appreciate getting to talk with her and see other sides of the picture. I do so hate driving in bad weather and I don't think I could do it in 1 day so it would be 2 days driving down and 2 days back. So glad I had time with my cousin up at my aunt's house a few years ago. We hadn't seen each other for so long. Precious moments. I'm so glad I made the trip up to see her. Way too young.


Sorry to hear this Angora- let us know what you decide- so we will know if we have to ask for Travelling Blessings for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shortly many in NZ will be gathering around the Cenotaphs, to commemorate ANZAC Day with a dawn Service. Darowil is preparing something in explanation- but being two and a half hours behind me it will be a little later. It has recently come to light how many Pacific Island boys served in the wars, and lost their lives- very few returned home


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Sorlenna and Lurker...Yes, that is a good idea to let you know if I do decide to go. Hard to imagine heading out today since I hardly slept at all last night. How I appreciate all of you and prayers make a difference. Her father, my uncle, is standing on the far right and he is devastated. He and her brother, who is standing next to her will fly down from Toronto today. Her sister is sitting on the far right and she lives in Nashville. Another brother is in Vancouver and not in the picture.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sorlenna and Lurker...Yes, that is a good idea to let you know if I do decide to go. Hard to imagine heading out today since I hardly slept at all last night. How I appreciate all of you and prayers make a difference. Her father, my uncle, is standing on the far right and he is devastated. He and her brother, who is standing next to her will fly down from Toronto today. Her sister is sitting on the far right and she lives in Nashville. Another brother is in Vancouver and not in the picture.


Many prayers going up for you and the family. If you do go, prayers for safety for you and for all traveling on the roads in the flood regions. hugs and love, Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Shortly many in NZ will be gathering around the Cenotaphs, to commemorate ANZAC Day with a dawn Service. Darowil is preparing something in explanation- but being two and a half hours behind me it will be a little later. It has recently come to light how many Pacific Island boys served in the wars, and lost their lives- very few returned home


I'm sure this will be a very sad but meaningful ceremony and nice to take the time to honor these lives that were lost.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Deepest sympathies, Angora!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i am back. taking a break, prayers for hilary. puplover, i do want to tell you though i don't mention it, i pray for you often, don't know what all your going through but just take it one day at a time. i wish you rest, relief a repreave from all you go through.
> shirley, i am just amazed everytime you post something you have done, you truly are an artist. wonderful, peaceful work.
> I do remember Maelinde, i hope her back and neck problems are better, happy B-day.
> Sam what are we gonna do with you. have you not enough women in your daily life without getting a hoochi moma after you. i don't know about all the blocking stuff, but do whatever to get rid of her. sounds like more than you can handle. besides if she can't do windows, toss her  now really i must get back to marking things off my list here at home. ahhhh its never ending.


Thank you Southern gal, you and yours are always in my thoughts and prayers also.

When your posting its hard to mention everyone or remember what you wanted to say to someone, and the all encompassing prayers and hugs for everyone literally means that for me. Everyone here in our KTP family is included in that whether specifically mentioned or not you are all in my heart.

If we ever reached an actual end of chores and responsibilities we probably wouldnt know what to do lol.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If we ever reached an actual end of chores and responsibilities we probably wouldnt know what to do lol.


Sure we would--we'd knit more! :XD:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sure we would--we'd knit more! :XD:


  silly me what was i thinking lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora so sorry to hear about your cousin, prayers for you and your family. If you travel take your time and stay safe. Nice picture of your family.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora

Prayers for you and your family over the loss of your cousin. Was this unexpected?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Deepest sympathies, Angora!!!!


Thanks Gottasch. She was a special lady and did accomplish a lot in music. This gave us something in common.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting. I am her daughter, Katryna. Mum is very ill in hospital. It seems she had a heart attack in her sleep yesterday. She had a weak heart from a child, she had a childhood illness, rheumatoid arthritis, which left her with heart problems all her life. Sadly, I do not think she is going to make it. She is not conscious and has so many tubes and machines attached. I am taking a break at the moment. I have to do something to distract myself. My younger brother, Pyotr, just does not know what to do.
> 
> Dad said mum was extremely upset after posting here. It seems several things happened. She posted several posts on kangaroo steaks and on reading them again she spotted a few mistakes,either spelling or typos. She tried to correct them and ended up deleting them all but the final '.' She tried to find where the deleted messages had gone but could not find them and did not know what to do, so just left the empty boxes. She then posted some incorrect information and this made her very upset. She posted that she was sorry but someone else posted that she had put the incorrect information on the site. She replied that she had already said she was sorry, but it seems she was told that she was overreacting by several other posters. Dad said she became extremely upset and went to bed crying. When he checked on her several hours later, he had gone to a meeting, he found her cold and not breathing correctly. He called an ambulance.
> 
> ...


I was not on during that discussion, but I am sorry that she got that upset. Things do happen when the written word is out for everyone to see, I do know first hand that words can be taken differently than they were meant. Please let your Mom know that we are praying for her. No one meant any disrespect or unkindness as this in not the way of this group. 
Keeping Hilory and the family in my thoughts and prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I was not on during that discussion, but I am sorry that she got that upset. Things do happen when the written word is out for everyone to see, I do know first hand that words can be taken differently than they were meant. Please let your Mom know that we are praying for her. No one meant any disrespect or unkindness as this in not the way of this group.
> Keeping Hilory and the family in my thoughts and prayers..
> Marianne


Agreed Marianne. I join with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, Purl2, and all others.
Thank you so much. This is such a great group and it is so nice to feel your sympathy. I would not get that as I am only a cousin, so I thank you from the bottom of my heart. It means so much to share. Double the Joy and half the sorrow. I'm going to have to get ready for my DH's birthday get-together tonight with our family. His birthday is tomorrow but the family was available tonight, so fun will be had at the same time as I know so many in my family are grieving. Strange to have such varying emotions all in one day. Perhaps tonight I will discuss it with DH and my son about traveling to Nashville.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, hope everyone is doing great today,
> I've had my 2 cups of coffee and got caught up on here, played my games on facebook, and did the dishes, now I'm ready for a nap. lol,
> I am going to go take my shower and get a few things done around here, I need to go find my prescription sunglasses, the script is a little out of date but will do in a pinch, but they need a new nose piece so want to take them when we go to Ft. Collins on Friday and have them do that.
> Hair cuts tomorrow, YIPPEE!! My hair is driving me crazy.
> ...


Mom and I finally have appointments for hair cuts also!!!! I'm so ready to get rid of these curls and waves.. grrrrr It stands up everywhere and the back looks as if I have bed head constantly.. ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your cousin. She knows she will be missed and your decision whether or not to attend is NOT indicative of the great love you have for her. At this time and all the inclement weather, you need to do what is best for you. That said may you be blessed with peace and confidence making this decision. {{{HUGS}}}



Angora1 said:


> Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside.
> 
> :roll: ok, so if whoever has been reading with us for a while, you know we are not a mean bunch, just been with each other for a while and maybe we are too comfortable with what we can say to each other, like old friends do. we are not ever a mean spirited bunch, not deliberate. maybe your feelings were hanging out just a bit from something else. doesn't matter life is too short to sweat the small stuff. just let it roll off and move on. ok, thats my philosaphy, (yes i know thats not spelled rite either) (don't know how to do spell check on this teaparty)
> you georgia girls rock on. sounds like so much fun to get together with each other. if i was close enough i would pile in and go visit marianne and C also.
> ...


Southern Gal, will be keeping you and yours in our thoughts and prayers during all this time.. it sounds like it will be a good celebration of her life. 
By the way, my Aunt is not doing well, has had 3 minor strokes and she no longer can swallow food so they are feeding her (I guess with a tube?) She no longer recognizes anyone either. We were told on Sunday it probably won't be much longer for her. We will be in Fordyce for the services.. probably will stay for awhile, Mom wants to make a trip to Jonesboro (?) to see a dear friend while we are there. Of course we have know way of knowing when this may happen, but if we come to Jonesboro that may be close to your area? A cuppa would be a good thing I'm thinking??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom and I finally have appointments for hair cuts also!!!! I'm so ready to get rid of these curls and waves.. grrrrr It stands up everywhere and the back looks as if I have bed head constantly.. ROFL


Don't listen to Marianne about her hair....it is absolutely gorgeous....LOL
That said, I do know what it is to want to cut it off when you have unruly curls. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sorlenna and Lurker...Yes, that is a good idea to let you know if I do decide to go. Hard to imagine heading out today since I hardly slept at all last night. How I appreciate all of you and prayers make a difference. Her father, my uncle, is standing on the far right and he is devastated. He and her brother, who is standing next to her will fly down from Toronto today. Her sister is sitting on the far right and she lives in Nashville. Another brother is in Vancouver and not in the picture.


Keeping you and yours in our prayers my friend. Please be safe if you do decide to drive, have heard of flooding and bad weather in that direction. Always in my thoughts dear lady..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Keeping you and yours in our prayers my friend. Please be safe if you do decide to drive, have heard of flooding and bad weather in that direction. Always in my thoughts dear lady..


Thanks Marianne and Gwenie. Thinking of you too Marianne with your aunt being so sick. Hard to say good-bye.

Now I'm really off or I will be late getting to granddaughters dance show at 4pm before the BD dinner.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't listen to Marianne about her hair....it is absolutely gorgeous....LOL
> That said, I do know what it is to want to cut it off when you have unruly curls. LOL


PPPPPFFFFFTTTTTT this coming from someone who buzzed her pretty hair away.. :lol: :-D I may pull a Gwennie tomorrow and come home with hair as short as yours.. it will be shoulder length by July.. ROFL...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Marianne and Gwenie. Thinking of you too Marianne with your aunt being so sick. Hard to say good-bye.
> 
> Now I'm really off or I will be late getting to granddaughters dance show at 4pm before the BD dinner.


Enjoy the show and tell DH I send Happy Birthday wishes!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not. It's in Nashville, Tenn., and my mother is telling me that there is too much flooding and bad weather and I should stay home. Then she said she shouldn't be telling me what to do, but I do appreciate getting to talk with her and see other sides of the picture. I do so hate driving in bad weather and I don't think I could do it in 1 day so it would be 2 days driving down and 2 days back. So glad I had time with my cousin up at my aunt's house a few years ago. We hadn't seen each other for so long. Precious moments. I'm so glad I made the trip up to see her. Way too young.


angora, what a nice family picture, i am coming to know how important those are. she was beautiful, was it something unexpected? so young looking, your pretty sharp there yourself.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal, will be keeping you and yours in our thoughts and prayers during all this time.. it sounds like it will be a good celebration of her life.
> By the way, my Aunt is not doing well, has had 3 minor strokes and she no longer can swallow food so they are feeding her (I guess with a tube?) She no longer recognizes anyone either. We were told on Sunday it probably won't be much longer for her. We will be in Fordyce for the services.. probably will stay for awhile, Mom wants to make a trip to Jonesboro (?) to see a dear friend while we are there. Of course we have know way of knowing when this may happen, but if we come to Jonesboro that may be close to your area? A cuppa would be a good thing I'm thinking??


would that not be just the greatest fun. let me know dates when you can, if i can at all i will make it h appen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss.....yes, way too young! Prayers with you and your family.



Sorlenna said:


> {{{Angora}}} Sorry to hear of this loss.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora, so sorry to hear of your loss. What a beautiful picture of all of you and if you go travel safely. Is a long drive to take when a person is drained.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love brown sugar on my oatmeal.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up again. Wow, about 10 pages each day on this tea party. Well it was 20c today but has now dropped to 16c with showers. Its 3pm and i have cuppa in hand. I love the sound of the brown sugar frosting. I too love brown sugar , i even have it on my weetbix.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kal - Knit ALong.

sam

l


KateB said:


> So glad you figured it out - I didn't get it either! Still don't know what KAL stands for....anyone?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i would have done that marikayknits - i just don't answer when she calls - i'll get it blocked eventually.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Sam I am new to the tea party, and I just had a similar thing on my Skype. It wasn't an actual message, just a request for a contact by someone I do not know. I clicked on the recent contact box and was give the options to accept, ignore, or block this person. I chose block and the request went away. Hope this helps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that i could tolerate.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is how I handle this sort of request- in my case I keep landing bored servicemen in Afghanistan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that i could tolerate.
> 
> sam


not sure that I would want your sexy Brazilian!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant house windows and yes - one does have certain standards. lol

sam



dollyclaire said:


> If she will not do windows (the house type or teach you computer windows) then perhaps not worth getting? After all one does have standards to keep up. - lol lol


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

All this talk of frosting and recipes think I will make cookies tomorrow. Just started a knitted cuddle sack using Bernat Giggles yarn in the pretties aqua green color. It is nice yarn to k it with. And it is so soft.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here icing and frosting are used interchangably - i iced a cake - i frosted a cake - etc.

sam



darowil said:


> Yeah thats right- I knew it was different to icing but couldn't remember what. Bu tthe Brown sugar Frosting is definitely more like our icing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> All this talk of frosting and recipes think I will make cookies tomorrow. Just started a knitted cuddle sack using Bernat Giggles yarn in the pretties aqua green color. It is nice yarn to k it with. And it is so soft.


Hmm. I wonder if I could make a spice cake in cupcake form and freeze some so they don't go to waste? I may have to do some research...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I wonder if I could make a spice cake in cupcake form and freeze some so they don't go to waste? I may have to do some research...


The main thing is to cook them for only 12 to 15 minutes in a conventional oven


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Fun recipes of my mom's that I should have included around April Fool's Day 


Margarets Pork & Beans Bars

16 oz. can pork & beans (not baked beans), drained and pork removed
8 oz. can crushed pineapple, with juice

Blend the beans and pineapple together in the blender, until smooth.

Mix the following ingredients together, in another bowl:

4 eggs
1 cup oil
2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons cinnamon

Fold the beans and egg mixtures together. Spread into a greased and floured jelly roll pan (or 11x15 inch cookie sheet with a lip on it). Bake at 350 degrees F. for 40-45 minutes. Cool and frost with the following:

8 ounces cream cheese
4 tablespoons butter
3 ½ cups powdered/confectioners sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla


Margarets Sauerkraut Cake

Cream together:
1 ½ cups sugar
2/3 cup shortening

Add to the above and beat well:
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup unsweetened cocoa powder
3 eggs

Add to the above and beat well:
2 ¼ cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda

Add to the above and beat well:
1 cup water
½ cup sauerkraut, washed and squeezed dry

Bake in a 9x13 inch greased and floured pan at 350 degrees, until a toothpick inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean (sorry, she didn't give any timing).

Frost with your favorite frosting/icing.


Margarets Tomato Soup Spice Cake

I think this recipe has been in just about every church cookbook and website over time. It is still a good, quick recipe. 

1 box (about 18 ounces) spice cake mix
1, 10 ¾-ouce can of condensed tomato soup
½ cup water
2 eggs
Store-bought or homemade cream cheese frosting

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease and flour 2 (8 or 9 inch) round cake pans. 

Combine the cake mix, soup, water and eggs in a large bowl and mix according to the package directions. Pour the batter into the pans. 

Bake for about 25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the cakes comes out clean. Let the cakes cool in the pans on wire racks for 10 minutes. Remove the cakes from the pans and let cool completely. 

Fill and frost with the cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I wonder if I could make a spice cake in cupcake form and freeze some so they don't go to waste? I may have to do some research...


Yes! You certainly could do that. I made brownies (from mix) the other day and i made them as mini cupcakes so that i would have smaller portions and they would last longer. We love them that way.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Southern gal sounds like memorial will be good for all to reminiscence and be together. I am an only child so no help in dealing with siblings. Prayers for you and your family.


Ditto BIG HUG, just for you. I know the pain


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I usually don't freeze baked goods, as they tend to get sticky or dry, but I have read a couple of tips that might work. Or I'll end up being lazy and just not do it--there's not much incentive when it's only for me. We'll see--if I ever get a spare minute to experiment!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not. It's in Nashville, Tenn., and my mother is telling me that there is too much flooding and bad weather and I should stay home. Then she said she shouldn't be telling me what to do, but I do appreciate getting to talk with her and see other sides of the picture. I do so hate driving in bad weather and I don't think I could do it in 1 day so it would be 2 days driving down and 2 days back. So glad I had time with my cousin up at my aunt's house a few years ago. We hadn't seen each other for so long. Precious moments. I'm so glad I made the trip up to see her. Way too young.


Sorry for you lost, prayers for you and your family, "BIG HUG"


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I wonder if I could make a spice cake in cupcake form and freeze some so they don't go to waste? I may have to do some research...


My mom used to do that all the time as I was growing up.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I usually don't freeze baked goods, as they tend to get sticky or dry, but I have read a couple of tips that might work. Or I'll end up being lazy and just not do it--there's not much incentive when it's only for me. We'll see--if I ever get a spare minute to experiment!


If I was there I would help you eat them all, my big trouble can not turn down a sweet. But I do freeze bars and cupcakes alot since my boys are brown and it is nice to take out a few at a time.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> My mom used to do that all the time as I was growing up.


It seems to be a lot of pain here today, but we know that love is her also, please know that prayers are going up as we speak, strength to all, so that you can make the choice that need to made, and I pray comfort laced with love. Sending A BIG HUG to all, and I have strong arms


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> If I was there I would help you eat them all, my big trouble can not turn down a sweet. But I do freeze bars and cupcakes alot since my boys are brown and it is nice to take out a few at a time.


Oh, I can't either...so having them here, even frozen, might be dangerous! Heh. Speaking of dangerous, I found Paula Deen's recipe for it (though I would have to make brown sugar icing instead of her buttercream).


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> It seems to be a lot of pain here today, but we know that love is her also, please know that prayers are going up as we speak, strength to all, so that you can make the choice that need to made, and I pray comfort laced with love. Sending A BIG HUG to all, and I have strong arms


As I have said with all the stress we have been going through, once I reached out here and Sam welcomed me and the prayers were offered I have felt a peace I have not had in over a year. I can only believe it has been the prayers. Everyone needs then and a place to vent . I don't know anyone but wish everyone here the best.
Have a hard time with the bean bars though and I didn't think there was a bar I would turn down, ha"""


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal, I love the admonition to ''play nice''. It made me smile. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Spider said:


> Lots to catch up on after being gone today.
> Everyone has been very buys and hope everyone has a nice evening.
> Will keep good thoughts coming for all.
> Our day of visiting parents turned out to be a little more, father-in-law ended up in the ER. This morning, had been sick all night with a terrible stomach flu making its way around our area. He is home resting tonight and is suppose to drink water and more water and I hope we all got that through to him. Worry so about him and the rest.
> ...


Spider: When water is needed in the elderly it is often like children and I have found even with myself I drink more when I use popsicles or soda so maybe that would help. Also Gatorade sometimes help replace minerals lost in the flu. Marlark Marge.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> As I have said with all the stress we have been going through, once I reached out here and Sam welcomed me and the prayers were offered I have felt a peace I have not had in over a year. I can only believe it has been the prayers. Everyone needs then and a place to vent . I don't know anyone but wish everyone here the best.
> Have a hard time with the bean bars though and I didn't think there was a bar I would turn down, ha"""


I thought the same thing, Spider - lol! My mom use to serve things and then disclose the secret ingredient(s) after everyone was making "yummy noises." You really can't taste the beans - amazing, I know. The bars get really moist and you certainly get your fiber for the day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's good to see you, Marge. How are you doing?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> kal - Knit ALong.
> 
> sam
> 
> l


Knit along-- where people join together to help each other learn a pattern, whereas the workshops have a teacher and is more a class situation. With Kals, they sometimes have the person who started it but it is a different concept. We felt that having a specific class would be something that people would like and so far it is working out well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate! Love the new avatar - Luke is so cute. 


KateB said:


> Good to hear from you AZ, and so glad your DD's doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually it is extremely sweet - have not had it in a long time.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I dont think I have ever had this type even as a child, before I became allergic to eggs. Hmmm too bad sounds interesting, more light n fluffy possibly not as sweet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally i would go with an electric lime green. thinking of doing it to my living roomm

sam



Spider said:


> Good morning all, just drinking my first cup of coffee, then will go get my hair cut. Then even might go buy paint to paint my kitchen.
> Ripped the wall paper off awhile ago but just can not decide what color I want. Should get it done before I get outside to work.the warm temperatures are coming this weekend. We deserve them after this long snowy winter and they still are saying we can get an inch today.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually it is extremely sweet - have not had it in a long time.
> 
> sam


Yes, we used to make it a very thin brown sugar icing--then poke holes in the cake and pour it on so it soaks in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes! You certainly could do that. I made brownies (from mix) the other day and i made them as mini cupcakes so that i would have smaller portions and they would last longer. We love them that way.


I often do that with cake mixes. I ice them and freeze them sometimes - Put them in zip lock bags . they freeze beautifully.- then Pat and I can each have one when we feel like it - we find that a whole cake is too much at once and takes up more room in the freezer? hmm I wonder if it does. YOu can fit them better. I often take out 2 for each of us for dessert and sometimes have them with a sauce or ice cream and sometimes ice some of them where they would need nothing else. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> personally i would go with an electric lime green. thinking of doing it to my living roomm
> 
> sam


That would look good with stripes in bright red and gold????? 0r Bright blue and Red?? or purple and gold?? sounds good to me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pontuf we're getting there. 


Pontuf said:


> So glad that your Dad s doing so well AZ Sticks and that DH is doing fine back home.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - when are you back in ohio?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Woke up to a rainy, cold W. Memphis today. The rain has now stopped but it is still windy and cold.
> 
> Shirley, I can't believe someone would stop and get out of their car to look at a bear, especially a mama bear! Serves him right for having a headlight taken out. Bet he had a great story but I bet the insurance company was kinda skeptical.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pup! I hope you are feeling perky!


Pup lover said:


> AZ so glad dad is doing well and you are having a good visit! Its good that DH is getting some confidence back and getting things done on his own, Im sure thats a relief to you.
> 
> I think of what I know as American Frosting, which is a concoction of a sugar syrup, with egg whites, not unlike a meringue. [Quote Lurker2] i have never made meringue, (the egg allergy) all of the frosting/icing I have made has been with sugar, milk, butter, cream cheese,marscapone or shortening (lard). Not all at once of course  brown sugar icing sounds yummy will try this next time i make a cake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - he would not be impressed with my animals - they lay anywhere - on top of the fridge curled up in my grape bowl (when i have grapes) - on the counter - on the furniture - it's good i am not alergic to animal hair.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Must shortly concentrate on the house- Rufus has started taking a few liberties- when I got up I discovered him up on the sofa- Fale would be very non impressed. Winter is definitely looming- although temperatures are still mild here. In the South Island things are cooling sown to the occasional frost. The prediction is it will take at least 18 months of normal weather for the farmers to recover from the drought, winter is going to be really tough for many.
> But in myself I am fairly relaxed, and enjoying being on my own. It has been a much more extended rest than either of us had anticipated. I will be glad to be able to talk properly with him about his future.
> Thanks, Shirley for your thoughts.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks Lurker - I hope you are doing well as well!
quote=Lurker 2]ditto[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and heling energy winging their way to your mother.

sam



Hilary Olive said:


> This is not Hilary Olive posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my - he would not be impressed with my animals - they lay anywhere - on top of the fridge curled up in my grape bowl (when i have grapes) - on the counter - on the furniture - it's good i am not alergic to animal hair.
> 
> sam


a lot of Samoans would not have the dogs inside, full stop. Where as Fale talks of them as 'our children'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> thanks Lurker - I hope you are doing well as well!
> quote=Lurker 2]ditto


[/quote]

Getting there- just doing a major clean out of my vacuum cleaner- the amount of dust Ringo brings inside has to be seen to be believed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is just beautiful ptofvalerie - very nicely done - i know your aunt is going to love wearing it.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Designer, Sam and the 'family'. This is the update on the bedjacket that was started about 10 days ago and much inspired by the bedjacket shrug that was a great favourite with your dear mother, Designer. I've enjoyed seeing the progress on your latest version and it is so pretty. My version combines the lovely sleeve shape and width from your pattern with a little boxy jacket so that my aunt will have a bit more warmth on her lower back. I have just finished it - about 20 mins ago and it hasn't yet been given its final light application of steam. I'm under a bit of pressure to get back to Belfast from the cottage (27 miles`away) so that I can visit my Aunt in hospital this evening.
> 
> The yarn is James Brett Baby Marble ( double knitting/worsted and knitted on 4mm straight metal needles) and I know the yarn washes well as I've used it for baby blankets in the last two years. Its a yarn that comes through the boil-wash with no ill effects. The jacket is done entirely in garter stitch and I had only a few yards of yarn remaining so I used most of that to crochet a little flower to embellish the neckline. I hope you will approve and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. Now back to the baby dress that is needed for a 1st birthday present next month. From one of your many fans, with affection and thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a lot of Samoans would not have the dogs inside, full stop. Where as Fale talks of them as 'our children'.


We had never had an "inside dog" until my little Seamus--the half beagle/half doxie one before the doxie--and of course he was an inside dog, but he hardly took up any space. I do think there is a size limit unless they are as well behaved as your Rufus!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks Marianne - i'm so glad you and Gwenie have been able to visit. quote=Marianne818]Such good news about your Dad... keeping you and yours in prayers for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had never had an "inside dog" until my little Seamus--the half beagle/half doxie one before the doxie--and of course he was an inside dog, but he hardly took up any space. I do think there is a size limit unless they are as well behaved as your Rufus!


But it is important an outside dog be well housed! There is a Cause somewhere to try and raise funds for dogs not properly housed for winter in the States.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> personally i would go with an electric lime green. thinking of doing it to my living roomm
> 
> sam


The lime green in the living room would look attractive! You could knit up some purple throw cushions with green pom poms. hmmmm, perhaps the critters would play with them? I think that any time a room is painted it just seems to brighten up everything and put things in such a positive mood. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Anzac Day is a wonderful day in New Zealand. I had the privilege of sharing in that occasion in Waikato in 2000 and I remember the great turn-out of the various youth organisations, especially St John's and the touching speeches given by the Head Girl and Boy of a local school.
> 
> There are war graves of Canadian and New Zealand serviceman in the Belfast City Cemetery, opposite the grave of my grandparents and each Remembrance Sunday, that being the closest to 11th November each year, we place our poppies on those graves to show respect and love to those who died in World War II, buried so far from home and loved ones.
> 
> We will remember them.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Spider: When water is needed in the elderly it is often like children and I have found even with myself I drink more when I use popsicles or soda so maybe that would help. Also Gatorade sometimes help replace minerals lost in the flu. Marlark Marge.


Thanks for the ideas, they are recovering but slow. One granddaughter is a nurse and she got them to listen better than we did. We found out today the flu is making it through their building and now has hit the schools.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel your pain sorlenna - my sinuses have been in an uproar - they get settled and the weather changes and they take off again. i'm keeping the kleenex people in business. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, good sleep is a treasure. I fell asleep fairly easily last night, which I thought was a good thing but then was up and down all night with strange dreams. No idea why! This morning is cold again (32F!) and my sinuses are not happy. I am so tired of this erratic weather.
> 
> I'll have another cuppa and see if I can shake off the brain fuzz.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But it is important an outside dog be well housed! There is a Cause somewhere to try and raise funds for dogs not properly housed for winter in the States.


Oh, yes. We always had a house/shelter or pen for them and I remember making sure the water wasn't frozen in winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that something like pole dancin?

sam



gottastch said:


> Christmas stocking report - I am finally done with all the design elements and am knitting the toe. I'm doing the happy "wiggle" in my chair...we call it chair dancing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.
> 
> sam


Every year here and Australia I am fairly sure, for ANZAC day- which is today (25th)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that something like pole dancin?
> 
> sam


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! The stockings are sewn up and are in the washer right now. Their next stop is into the dryer. I will for sure take photos when they are done. I will send them off tomorrow. What to work on next? One of the UFO's already on my needles...no starting anything new...no starting anything new...I keep telling myself that but I am happiest when flitting about from one project to the next


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes. We always had a house/shelter or pen for them and I remember making sure the water wasn't frozen in winter.


I gather there are a lot less fortunate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - you should know better - of course we want the recipes.

sam



gottastch said:


> My funny mom would love to make things that had weird ingredients in them. They always tasted yummy too...one would never imagine the "fun" ingredients. The ones that come to mind right now is the spice cake with tomato soup in it, spice bars with baked beans in them and coconut cake that had saurkraut in it...actually I think it was a chocolate cake that had the saurkraut in it  Truly, you'd never know. If anyone wants the recipes, let me know and I will gladly post


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Page 72, Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they just want my body.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, Sam, adds about Russian Brides, Skype messages from sexy sensual women, what is going on over there. lol... I can't wait to see what you get next.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The lime green in the living room would look attractive! You could knit up some purple throw cushions with green pom poms. hmmmm, perhaps the critters would play with them? I think that any time a room is painted it just seems to brighten up everything and put things in such a positive mood. Zoe


I agree Zoe, the brighter and louder the better. It would suit Sam I think. Love the idea of the pom poms!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely way to remember your sister southern gal - i love the idea of celebrating a life - i think everyone should enjoy the day.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> my older sister's memorial service is this coming sat.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What's for supper/dinner tonight, friends? I'm making spaghetti


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather there are a lot less fortunate!


Sadly, that's true. I have to remind myself not everyone loves their critters as much as I do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.
> 
> sam


They do that on November 11th (Remembrance Day) in Canada-- it is like the Anzac Australian and NewZealand day where they remember their veterans - much the same type of services. Each city and town has a service for our Veterans with a big one which is held in Ottawa, Our Capital. very moving.

It is a special day. Everyone buys a poppy and the fund goes to help look after veterans, and I believe Armed forces graves, although I am not positive about that. The Veterans help those who are alone, wounded, and need senior care. My husband belongs to the Korean Vets association and they raise money by selling poppies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we have loved having you join us spider - you are a blessing to us also.

sam



Spider said:


> Good advice and I think I will do the same. Found out this morning I need to have a baby gift done in the next few weeks, they ate always such fun projects to have in front of oneself . Not sure what I will make. Have lots of yarn on hand that I know for sure. Have a nice afternoon. You have all brought me such peace in the last week. Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, friends? I'm making spaghetti


I have no idea! A salad and...something. lol

I have a question for y'all, specifically those who have knitted or are interested in hooded capes/garments. Is there a particular technique you prefer as far as how to work it? I've seen some worked flat and seamed either at the top or back, others worked with decreases or short rows--any thoughts/suggestions? I have only done a couple and so I'm up for ideas as to the best way to construct one on a cape.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i's so sorry daralene - soothing energy winging it's way to you - it is good you had the time you had - my advice for what it is worth - stay home - we don't want you stuck in a flood somewhere.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not. It's in Nashville, Tenn., and my mother is telling me that there is too much flooding and bad weather and I should stay home. Then she said she shouldn't be telling me what to do, but I do appreciate getting to talk with her and see other sides of the picture. I do so hate driving in bad weather and I don't think I could do it in 1 day so it would be 2 days driving down and 2 days back. So glad I had time with my cousin up at my aunt's house a few years ago. We hadn't seen each other for so long. Precious moments. I'm so glad I made the trip up to see her. Way too young.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Deepest sympathies, Angora!!!!


May I add my sympathy and prayers for you, your family, and all of Southern Gals family at this sad and momentous time in your lives.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to have unruly curls - mine lays flat and straight. maybe i should have a fro.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Don't listen to Marianne about her hair....it is absolutely gorgeous....LOL
> That said, I do know what it is to want to cut it off when you have unruly curls. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy birthday to dh daralene - enjoy the evening with family.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Marianne and Gwenie. Thinking of you too Marianne with your aunt being so sick. Hard to say good-bye.
> 
> Now I'm really off or I will be late getting to granddaughters dance show at 4pm before the BD dinner.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.
> 
> sam


They were selling them in London when we were there in November.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on knitting Angry Bird hats for the grand children- I gather a present of one would leave the other feeling seriously deprived- it is an advantage of such a small family- I am working on the mid year 'Christmas' [winter solstice] gifts now! Again sleep well, and lots of wonderful ideas for this production line!


With lg families it may be adviseable to do birthdays as they occur one or two at a time. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they should freeze fine.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I wonder if I could make a spice cake in cupcake form and freeze some so they don't go to waste? I may have to do some research...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Every year here and Australia I am fairly sure, for ANZAC day- which is today (25th)


And every year on November 11, Canada does this too -- wearing the poppies! Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is just beautiful ptofvalerie - very nicely done - i know your aunt is going to love wearing it.
> 
> sam


Oh, my Aunt was all pleased with the bed jacket. She loved the colours and the little flower but especially that it had been made for her. I feel so privileged to have been able to make this gift and this experience reminds me that we who create with yarn, needles and hooks can bring a special love to the people we love, whether we know them personally or not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - definitely have to try these and not tell anyone what is in them.

sam



gottastch said:


> Fun recipes of my mom's that I should have included around April Fool's Day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> And every year on November 11, Canada does this too -- wearing the poppies! Zoe


For the poppies that grow wild in the Flanders' fields, where so many of the battles were fought.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I usually don't freeze baked goods, as they tend to get sticky or dry, but I have read a couple of tips that might work. Or I'll end up being lazy and just not do it--there's not much incentive when it's only for me. We'll see--if I ever get a spare minute to experiment!


Oooo, share tips please my blueberry muffins always end up sticky n moist on top. Ive tried freezing or even just the fridge doesnt matter i cant eat them fast enough. We don't freeze the brownies with 3 boys DGS and DH they dont last.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey marge - what are you doing these days - how many dishcloths have you knit? you always seem to have a new one on the needles.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Spider: When water is needed in the elderly it is often like children and I have found even with myself I drink more when I use popsicles or soda so maybe that would help. Also Gatorade sometimes help replace minerals lost in the flu. Marlark Marge.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> And every year on November 11, Canada does this too -- wearing the poppies! Zoe


And every year in UK, the poppies are worn and the money raised helps veteran service people.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Southern Gal, I love the admonition to ''play nice''. It made me smile.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh strpes - interesting.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> That would look good with stripes in bright red and gold????? 0r Bright blue and Red?? or purple and gold?? sounds good to me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.
> 
> sam


They still do it here. They are not allowed to stand at intersections anymore, for their own safety,now they are outside Wally world n grocery store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be interested in a hood that did not have a seam.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have no idea! A salad and...something. lol
> 
> I have a question for y'all, specifically those who have knitted or are interested in hooded capes/garments. Is there a particular technique you prefer as far as how to work it? I've seen some worked flat and seamed either at the top or back, others worked with decreases or short rows--any thoughts/suggestions? I have only done a couple and so I'm up for ideas as to the best way to construct one on a cape.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oooo, share tips please my blueberry muffins always end up sticky n moist on top. Ive tried freezing or even just the fridge doesnt matter i cant eat them fast enough. We don't freeze the brownies with 3 boys DGS and DH they dont last.


One thing I saw was to wrap them in waxed paper and put them in an airtight container in the freezer, and another was to unwrap them before thawing--which seems the best tip, as the point made was that when they are thawed while wrapped, the moisture condenses under the wrapper and that's what makes them gooey. The sites I was reading also made a point of saying *don't* frost them before freezing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I saw was to wrap them in waxed paper and put them in an airtight container in the freezer, and another was to unwrap them before thawing--which seems the best tip, as the point made was that when they are thawed while wrapped, the moisture condenses under the wrapper and that's what makes them gooey. The sites I was reading also made a point of saying *don't* frost them before freezing.


Have not tried wrapping in waxpaper will try that with the next batch.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the freezing tip Sorlenna. I think short rows would be fun for the hooded cape,no sewing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for the freezing tip Sorlenna. I think short rows would be fun for the hooded cape,no sewing.


It will be a short row project overall--so I'll have to think on how to accomplish the hood (have, I think, a solid idea for the body). Do you happen to know of any examples of short row hoods I could look at (I can research later, just curious if you know offhand)?

Edit: I found something to try out! We shall see!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the poppies that grow wild in the Flanders' fields, where so many of the battles were fought.


So in Canada, often the question is asked, "where does the money go from the poppy sales?" Here is an article that explains the answer to this question. In Canada, it is the Legion that is responsible for selling poppies and they get numerous organizations to sell them on their behalf. Zoe 
http://www.salvationarmy.ca/2008/11/10/where-does-poppy-money-go/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They sure do, Sam. The VFW groups around here are usually the organizers.



thewren said:


> your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.
> 
> sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Prayers for the dear baby that left way too soon and for the family!!!
> 
> Julie, sounds like your brother is doing well!
> 
> ...


Kathy: Love the color of orchid yarn. What maker, wt,ply color etc. Can you pm to me as I wish to make a sweater this color and have had trouble finding yarn of the right color. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> But as the amount of yarn required for any project is only an estimate anyway 2.48 metres or 7 1/2 feet IMHO is chicken feed. I think even my toilet is longer than 2.48 it is so short.
> And while it might be helpful to know how to convert accurately at a computer (in which case I use a converter) if I want to work it out on the run I want something easy to work with not 39.37- I don't even want 39. But if the amount of yarn I needed was so close that 2.48 metres was going to matter I would be getting more yarn.


If you think about it, Hilary's calculation would give more, not less yarn, so you wouldn't be short, you'd have 2.48 metres over; a couple of joins would soon use that up.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gottastch, I had poached sole fish with lemon pepper and oven-broiled chips with ketchup! hmmmm, I did manage to spare a few chips to give to the lil begging dog who did convince me that she was starving and malnourished! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I made fried rice and pot stickers!! I made a dipping sauce for the pot stickers out of hoison sauce, soy sauce, and some bourbon glaze----oh so good. I used the won ton wrappers in the fresh vegetable section of the grocers and filled them with a mixture I made out of left over chopped pork, frozen vegetables, garlic, and water chestnuts.

I have to look up the calories to add to MyFitnessPal.com account, but 1/2 cup of whole grain rice and 4 pot stickers can't be that much and I'm feeling very full. Tomorrow is our next 500 calorie day---I'm going to do a large vegetable salad with an oil & vinegar dressing.



gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, friends? I'm making spaghetti


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I recall a very good friend that had had 13 abd surgeries and took a very long zipper in her suitcase and presented it to the surgeon on her way into surgery. During that surgery her incision burst several days later and required her to return. This is a very risky situation, but she survived to the age of 92.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you Southern gal, you and yours are always in my thoughts and prayers also.
> 
> When your posting its hard to mention everyone or remember what you wanted to say to someone, and the all encompassing prayers and hugs for everyone literally means that for me. Everyone here in our KTP family is included in that whether specifically mentioned or not you are all in my heart.
> 
> If we ever reached an actual end of chores and responsibilities we probably wouldnt know what to do lol.


Did you ever hear that housework is just like stringing pearls without a knot at the end!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for the freezing tip Sorlenna. I think short rows would be fun for the hooded cape,no sewing.


I agree :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Perfect way to describe it at my house - except with pearls you still have something of value - mine is more like stringing moth balls....just stinky stuff left behind.


Marikayknits said:


> Did you ever hear that housework is just like stringing pearls without a knot at the end!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marge...I love ths story. When my Mom (also a Marge) was 82, the doctor suggested she have a hysterectomy because of some abnormal cells...Mom quickly quipped whether she could have it bronzed since it had been well used for 13 children!! I think my brother who was with her at the time coudn't decide if he wanted to laugh out loud or crawl under the chair.



margewhaples said:


> I recall a very good friend that had had 13 abd surgeries and took a very long zipper in her suitcase and presented it to the surgeon on her way into surgery. During that surgery her incision burst several days later and required her to return. This is a very risky situation, but she survived to the age of 92.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just in general I dislike sewing seams. If it can be done circular that is my favorite.



Sorlenna said:


> I have no idea! A salad and...something. lol
> 
> I have a question for y'all, specifically those who have knitted or are interested in hooded capes/garments. Is there a particular technique you prefer as far as how to work it? I've seen some worked flat and seamed either at the top or back, others worked with decreases or short rows--any thoughts/suggestions? I have only done a couple and so I'm up for ideas as to the best way to construct one on a cape.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would love to have unruly curls - mine lays flat and straight. maybe i should have a fro.
> 
> sam


Well Sam...we can fix that fro in July....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Did you ever hear that housework is just like stringing pearls without a knot at the end!!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marge...I love ths story. When my Mom (also a Marge) was 82, the doctor suggested she have a hysterectomy because of some abnormal cells...Mom quickly quipped whether she could have it bronzed since it had been well used for 13 children!! I think my brother who was with her at the time coudn't decide if he wanted to laugh out loud or crawl under the chair.


OMG!!! Give that woman a gold crown!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you to Gottastch, Angora, and Sorlenna for your thoughts. So Gal I love your post, you are so right about life and what is important. I will be thinking of you and your family on Sat. Celebrating Jade's life is a wonderful thing to do for all of you especially the girls. Luv- Sandi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, friends? I'm making spaghetti


 Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> If you think about it, Hilary's calculation would give more, not less yarn, so you wouldn't be short, you'd have 2.48 metres over; a couple of joins would soon use that up.
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam...we can fix that fro in July....LOL


.....and toss in some Manic Panic Purple hair streaks too? you must post pictures if the venture is successful! Zoe 
(we do love you and care for your overall well-being, Sam).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home. 
Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am not good at math but I thought that too, then figured it was my adding which is not my strong suit. I thought we would have that much more length. best to let it lie though.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

My deepest sympathy. it is so hard to lose someone so young.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Oh, hope you feel better soon and is just a virus. What a scare. Take care and rest.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Healing thoughts being sent our way, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you are in my thoughts and prayers Darowil. Rest and keep us posted- luv- AZ


darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So in Canada, often the question is asked, "where does the money go from the poppy sales?" Here is an article that explains the answer to this question. In Canada, it is the Legion that is responsible for selling poppies and they get numerous organizations to sell them on their behalf. Zoe
> http://www.salvationarmy.ca/2008/11/10/where-does-poppy-money-go/


yes theCanadian Legion is made up of Veterans of both world wars and Korea as well as non fighting armed forces in fact all armed forces Veterans.

My husband's Branch is mostly members of the Korean Veterans association (although he also was stationed in the Middle East and Germany with the United Nations} some of our friends who were in the Army with us, never served in a war but most were included in the United Nations Emergency Forces which were sent to the Gaza Strip (Egypt), Korea, Germany, Cyprus, and more recently to many other places to keep the peace I believe Bosnia and Chechnya were two more..

(I do know that Canada, in comparison to other countries has sent a much larger proportion of their armed forces to peace Keep other places in the world]. {Some of the places were posted between two countries like Isreal and Egypt when things were very dangerous there.

I spent a year alone in Edmonton while Pat was on the Gaza Strip. I met him when he was coming through Calgary, after serving in Korea.

I am extremely proud of his service and mine as a stay at home mom with no way of talking to him and hundreds of letters while I stayed in Edmonton's Greisbach Barracks in the coldest winter of ll4 years with two little boys in Army Permanent Married quarters and no car. grin.

I don't want to quote any thing that might not be correct. I know people including my husband who served in the first countries mentioned. but anyone who was or is in the Armed forces can join the legion and is considered a veteran even though it was after WWII.I agree that the Legion, and in our case, the (Korean Veterans association} who all belong to the legion is responsible for selling all of the poppies. All funds in their legion from what he says, are donated to help the following; 
veterans in veterans homes- prosthetics for amputees, some donations to widows in cases of extreme need,and I understand Veteran's hospitals and seniors homes. Also they have some 
help for children of veterans who are given scholarships for school. and most of these are looked after by the Salvation Army.

It is something very close to me.

I hope you find this interesting. I believe Anzac Days from what I experienced has the same feelings as our Rememberance Day which is where this conversation started.

We, like the Americans and most other countries value but underpay in a lot of cases, our Vets.

the reason we emigrated to New Zealand was because Pat was stationed with a Kiwi section just after the korean war and respected and admired them so much for their love of their country and the type of people they were. He always wanted to go there so we did, after we got out of the service. We never changed our minds about New Zealanders- Never will.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


I am so very glad you got this checked out! Chest pains are nothing to mess with. Keep us posted, please. Sending plenty of hugs and prayers your way.

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> yes theCanadian Legion is made up of Veterans of both world wars and Korea as well as non fighting armed forces in fact all armed forces Veterans.
> 
> My husband's Branch is mostly members of the Korean Veterans association (although he also was stationed in the Middle East and Germany with the United Nations} some of our friends who were in the Army with us, never served in a war but most were included in the United Nations Emergency Forces which were sent to the Gaza Strip (Egypt), Korea, Germany, Cyprus, and more recently to many other places to keep the peace I believe Bosnia and Chechnya were two more..
> 
> ...


Shirley, I have utmost respect for every vet who serves our country and the allies. While I personally think war is a very senseless tragedic aspect of life, sometimes it is necessary to stand up for the integrity of our countries. All my best to you and please give your DH a salute from me for his services. (hmmm, as I am not a military personnel, I am not sure that I can do that, but there is my heart anyways.) Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope you will take the time to read this - in honour of Anzac Day, Australia and New Zealand heroes 

from 
me to 

Margaret and Julie and others from 'down under' Darowil - thinking of you. do what the Doctor says!

The information might be interesting to some of you. 


In Flanders Fields

On August 4, 1914, Britain declared war on Germany. Canada, as a member of the British Empire, was automatically at war, and its citizens from all across the land responded quickly. Within three weeks, 45,000 Canadians had rushed to join up. John McCrae was among them. He was appointed brigade-surgeon to the First Brigade of the Canadian Field Artillery with the rank of Major and second-in-command.

The day before he wrote his famous poem, one of McCrae's closest friends was killed in the fighting and buried in a makeshift grave with a simple wooden cross. Wild poppies were already beginning to bloom between the crosses marking the many graves. Unable to help his friend or any of the others who had died, John McCrae gave them a voice through his poem. It was the second last poem he was to write.

Here is the Poem - written by a Canadian soldier John McCrae who died in 
Flanders shortly after.

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Darowil, many gentle hugs from me and prayers sent too. I hope that it is nothing serious, but every pain like that should be checked out by the experts. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


oh my, if I had only known, I would not have bothered with my own lil supper but would have made a speedy travel to yours with plate in hand! what is your herb crust recipe? I do love lamb! Zoe


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have a busy day today, need to take DS3 to Humane Society he has community service hours to do. Have to sit down and go through insurance papers and medical bills and figure out whats been paid and what needs to be paid, fun fun NOT!! Have to call pharmacy and arrange delivery of meds for next treatment. Have yet to figure out why I have to call them I think they should be calling me. Better yet just send it unless you hear different.
> 
> Then this afternoon I, mom and a friend have found a small knitting group that meets in the library of a small town about 15 minutes away so we are going there to check that out which will be fun!
> 
> Off to wash my hair and make myself presentable, everyone have a fabulous day!!


Often eithr your condition changes during treatment or you may require adjustment of the therapy or delay of same so the pharmacy has no way of knowing whether or when such treatment may be needed. Just Fyi Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> oh my, if I had only known, I would not have bothered with my own lil supper but would have made a speedy travel to yours with plate in hand! what is your herb crust recipe? I do love lamb! Zoe


It is one f Dave's receipts that has become a favorite here. I have put the crust on Lamb chops as well just as good just less cook time. Chrissy has suggested making meatballs using the crust ingredients and minced lamb. Going to give it a try.

Herb Crusted Lamb

Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:

4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
clove garlic, finely chopped
2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk

Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herbs, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.

This looks great when you carve the joint at the table and tastes even better!

Have a very happy Easter.
Dave


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Darowil, so glad you are getting yourself checked out, better safe than sorry and we want you healthy and with us. Prayers winging their way to you!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> If you think about it, Hilary's calculation could give more, not less yarn, so you wouldn't be short, you'd have 2.48 metres over; a couple of joins would soon use that up. Just depends which way you're going.
> 
> Tessa


Why couldn't I edit this?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> thanks Marianne - i'm so glad you and Gwenie have been able to visit. quote=Marianne818]Such good news about your Dad... keeping you and yours in prayers for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


[/quote]

I really would be lost without this wonderful group and now with Gwen as a real time member of our extended family.. things are just getting better day by day!! Found another "sister" to share this crazy life with for sure!! (Plus she is great at helping me figure out my knitting mistakes, :thumbup: ) I can only hope I can help her in some small way as much as she has already helped me!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> yes theCanadian Legion is made up of Veterans of both world wars and Korea as well as non fighting armed forces in fact all armed forces Veterans.
> 
> My husband's Branch is mostly members of the Korean Veterans association (although he also was stationed in the Middle East and Germany with the United Nations} some of our friends who were in the Army with us, never served in a war but most were included in the United Nations Emergency Forces which were sent to the Gaza Strip (Egypt), Korea, Germany, Cyprus, and more recently to many other places to keep the peace I believe Bosnia and Chechnya were two more..
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said, my father served in Korea and we in our family are so proud of his service and so thankful to all servicemen around the world.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


Wow, very impressive! I had left over tacos. I dont think that i have ever had lamb.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, friends? I'm making spaghetti


I made a garlic and herb pork roast.. (pre-packaged at the grocery) just pop in oven and bake .. LOVE it!! Had Stove-top herb stuffing as a side and green beans.. Love that there are no leftovers as I buy the smallest roast that I can!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Why couldn't I edit this?


I think there have been changes or updates to what we can and cannot do in posting.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would love to have unruly curls - mine lays flat and straight. maybe i should have a fro.
> 
> sam


Sam, I can have a fro anytime that I don't comb or brush my hair after I wash it.. ROFL..


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think the correction was intended for anyone to take offense from only to correct information for others and to provide the correct measurements. Estimations are always innately inaccurate but never the less helpful. We are not petty here. DO NOT TAKE OFFENSE SO EASILT NOR DEPRIVE us of your contributions in the future. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Darowil, Prayer's are with you - let us know how it goes. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Why couldn't I edit this?


 I have the same trouble some times.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have at least 40 of my Dad's poppies that he wore every year. I have no idea why I started saving them.. but I stuck them in my bible.. eventually I started putting them in a box. Have that tucked away now, but I still get a poppy every year, those go into my bible now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Wow, very impressive! I had left over tacos. I dont think that i have ever had lamb.


Tacos would have been so much easier. Thank you. Lamb is really easy to cook. I just follow the receipt and it turns out every time. We like to have mint jelly and Spider jam (Rosemary jam), very tasty indeed.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Oh my goodness darowil... keeping you in prayers dear friend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have at least 40 of my Dad's poppies that he wore every year. I have no idea why I started saving them.. but I stuck them in my bible.. eventually I started putting them in a box. Have that tucked away now, but I still get a poppy every year, those go into my bible now.


I am ashamed to say that I didn't realize the Americans wore poppies too. You recognize November llth as Veteran's day< or am I incorrect in Canada it is Rememberance day, but I believe yours is named differently? I should know the answer to that and apologize for not being sure.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I did this also. Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am ashamed to say that I didn't realize the Americans wore poppies too. You recognize November llth as Veteran's day< or am I incorrect in Canada it is Rememberance day, but I believe yours is named differently? I should know the answer to that and apologize for not being sure.


In my area they wear forget-me-nots instead of poppies now. Not sure why because it used to be poppies years ago.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What's for supper/dinner tonight, friends? I'm making spaghetti


I made a sweet yeast bread with raisins and almond slices, served it with butter alongside the homemade soup of pork cubes (from thick slices left from the stir fry last night), potatoes, bay leaves, onions, celery, mushrooms sauteed in the drippings from a couple of slices of turkey bacon. Shortly before serving, I added cauliflower pieces, crumbled or grated feta and asiago cheeses; then I thickened it with cornstarch and seasoned with salt, pepper.

Following the drippy day and chilly wind, it was comfort food and warming for those who'd been outdoors working. The warm bread was fantastic!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am ashamed to say that I didn't realize the Americans wore poppies too. You recognize November llth as Veteran's day< or am I incorrect in Canada it is Rememberance day, but I believe yours is named differently? I should know the answer to that and apologize for not being sure.


Shirley, I meant to mention too, that 2013 has been declared the Year of the Korean Veteran and is also the 60th anniversary of the Korean War armistace. But perhaps you already know this. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am ashamed to say that I didn't realize the Americans wore poppies too. You recognize November llth as Veteran's day< or am I incorrect in Canada it is Rememberance day, but I believe yours is named differently? I should know the answer to that and apologize for not being sure.


The different veteran organizations "sell" poppies every Nov 11th in our area.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is one f Dave's receipts that has become a favorite here. I have put the crust on Lamb chops as well just as good just less cook time. Chrissy has suggested making meatballs using the crust ingredients and minced lamb. Going to give it a try.
> 
> Herb Crusted Lamb
> 
> ...


I remember this now! *chuckles* I had to ask Dave what the red leicester was! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I made a sweet yeast bread with raisins and almond slices, served it with butter alongside the homemade soup of pork cubes (from thick slices left from the stir fry last night), potatoes, bay leaves, onions, celery, mushrooms sauteed in the drippings from a couple of slices of turkey bacon. Shortly before serving, I added cauliflower pieces, crumbled or grated feta and asiago cheeses; then I thickened it with cornstarch and seasoned with salt, pepper.
> 
> Following the drippy day and chilly wind, it was comfort food and warming for those who'd been outdoors working. The warm bread was fantastic!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds absolutely delicious, Yum.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I remember this now! *chuckles* I had to ask Dave what the red leicester was! Zoe


Yes I remember having to search every where for it. I can now buy it at the local Aldi store. Took me nearly 6 months of asking for it at least once a week.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Today has been a day here, Mom's BP has been all over the map, but finally settled down about 4 pm. Her headache has finally left and she is resting comfortably, watching her tv and seems to be in better spirits. 
I've got to thank Gwen for helping me with the Wingspan, I almost goofed up the start of the second triangle once again (would have been the 5th attempt) I think we both have it worked out now. I hope to start a bear tomorrow for mom's Mother's day gift. She wants a bear more than anything else.. how can I refuse? :wink: 
Sending lots of prayers for all our KTP family.. loads of Hugs and lots of love to share all around.
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I remember having to search every where for it. I can now buy it at the local Aldi store. Took me nearly 6 months of asking for it at least once a week.


Dave sure did have some unique recipes because of the ingredients that we had to go scrambling around for over in our countries! Zoe


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Kate: Knit-a-long> Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks like a picture from a cookbook! 


NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tacos would have been so much easier. Thank you. Lamb is really easy to cook. I just follow the receipt and it turns out every time. We like to have mint jelly and Spider jam (Rosemary jam), very tasty indeed.


And I like cranberry sauce with my lamb! hmmm, and penny carrots or some brocoli and rice! yes, lamb is rather easy to cook and to enjoy too! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, I meant to mention too, that 2013 has been declared the Year of the Korean Veteran and is also the 60th anniversary of the Korean War armistace. But perhaps you already know this. Zoe


Yes I realize that.

One other thing, last year all Canadians who served in Korea were honoured by the American Government with a scroll, and by the Korean Government with a medal as we were not at war during the Korean battle. However, Canadians have been peacekeeping in Korea for many years and I believe some (few) are stilll there.

Pat arrived a few days after the war ended and was one of the first PeaceKeepers at the border between North and South Korea. The Minister of foreign affairs- and their top ranking General made the trip here from South Korea and presented the Canadians in a lovely ceremony at one of the Legions here.

We were please that their service was acknowledged by the American and South Korean Governments. I hope this information is interesting to you all.

I am not sure how I ended up writing a book about my husbands career with the Peace Keepers but I hope you found it interesting. I am very proud of him to say the least.

now off my soap box.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning---could the light therapy really be working? I took an hour nap yesterday that was very refreshing (rather than grogginess) and I slept 7 straight hours last night without any melatonin or other sleep inducers!!!! I have the heat on (snow flurries again in the forecast -- (which makes even mild-mannered me turn to cursing!) and my cup of coffee (another experiment) and am ready to begin the task of untangling the yarn - I put it aside last night hoping some evening elves would do it!! Nope!!
> 
> I say the coffee is interesting because over the years, I've received gifts of flavored coffee grounds such as hazelnut, caramel, etc. These are all preportioned into the 10-cup coffee maker. DH is a coffee purist so I've never used them and just put them in the freezer. Now with the single cup Keurig maker, I've broken these bags of coffee down to the one-cup size -K-cups and have mixed many of the
> flavors together. Today's cup is a combination of White Russian (the drink flavor?) and ChaiTea. It's very good!
> ...


Hurray for the sleeping! It drags you down when you cant get enough sleep. Not good about the snow though. There has to be an end soon surely. :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Why couldn't I edit this?


As I understand the technical stuff here, Tessa, the post can be edited for up to 1 hour if you click on the ''Edit'' tab under the post.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is really nice when we get to choose our "sisters"!


Marianne818 said:


> I really would be lost without this wonderful group and now with Gwen as a real time member of our extended family.. things are just getting better day by day!! Found another "sister" to share this crazy life with for sure!! (Plus she is great at helping me figure out my knitting mistakes, :thumbup: ) I can only hope I can help her in some small way as much as she has already helped me!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Oh Darowil , rest and know that you are being prayed for right now, and asking for healing and comfort, please do not worry, for all is well, the doctor will do what is best, and I pray that he is guided by the spirit, so rest my friend, with love and healing being sent your way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Nana - that looks awesome. I can tell by the posts that you're a fantastic cook, but this picture is truly worth a million words!!! yummmm.



NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes I realize that.
> 
> One other thing, last year all Canadians who served in Korea were honoured by the American Government with a scroll, and by the Korean Government with a medal as we were not at war during the Korean battle. However, Canadians have been peacekeeping in Korea for many years and I believe some (few) are stilll there.
> 
> ...


I find it very interesting! Thank you for sharing with us. I know some of my relatives did stints in the WWII as did some of my in-laws. I do have some relatives in the Canadian Armed Forces today both in the military offices and on the bases. Zoe


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> As I understand the technical stuff here, Tessa, the post can be edited for up to 1 hour if you click on the ''Edit'' tab under the post.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's what I thought ,but there wasn't an "Edit" tag.

Tessa

Now I don't need one there is!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must shortly concentrate on the house- Rufus has started taking a few liberties- when I got up I discovered him up on the sofa- Fale would be very non impressed. Winter is definitely looming- although temperatures are still mild here. In the South Island things are cooling sown to the occasional frost. The prediction is it will take at least 18 months of normal weather for the farmers to recover from the drought, winter is going to be really tough for many.
> But in myself I am fairly relaxed, and enjoying being on my own. It has been a much more extended rest than either of us had anticipated. I will be glad to be able to talk properly with him about his future.
> Thanks, Shirley for your thoughts.


I am glad all things with you seem to be going well now. Take care. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That's what I thought ,but there wasn't an "Edit" tag.
> 
> Tessa


If there is no Edit tag under your post, that means it is past the time that is allowed for you to edit your post. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave sure did have some unique recipes because of the ingredients that we had to go scrambling around for over in our countries! Zoe


That is true. I remember eating an awe full lot of them when I was growing up. My grandma was a great cook.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That looks like a picture from a cookbook!


   Thank you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> yes theCanadian Legion is made up of Veterans of both world wars and Korea as well as non fighting armed forces in fact all armed forces Veterans.
> 
> My husband's Branch is mostly members of the Korean Veterans association (although he also was stationed in the Middle East and Germany with the United Nations} some of our friends who were in the Army with us, never served in a war but most were included in the United Nations Emergency Forces which were sent to the Gaza Strip (Egypt), Korea, Germany, Cyprus, and more recently to many other places to keep the peace I believe Bosnia and Chechnya were two more..
> 
> ...


Thank you, good info. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oooooops what did I do :mrgreen:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Key stuck, LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oooooops


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am going to post a quick note to say thanks for keeping me company this last 2 weeks while I was at Dad's, I didn't comment much because I just can't get used to the iPad keyboard...but I kept up on all the news and you guys made me laugh every day with your stories. Day off tomorrow and dad's last radiation treatment on fri. DH will be out Fri afternoon to pick me up and we will head home on Sat. This weekend is the Laughlin Run at the Colorado River for motorcycles and 10 year anniversary of our move from West Plains, Missouri to Kingman, Arizona. Luv to all- AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, I meant to mention too, that 2013 has been declared the Year of the Korean Veteran and is also the 60th anniversary of the Korean War armistace. But perhaps you already know this. Zoe


Yes - Pat and I met in l955 and he had been in Korea for more than a Year - The war stopped in l953 I believe. That was the reason the Canadians got their medals from Korea - beautiful medals too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------------------------
> I just got your pm and have replied to you. I would suggest, as you know how to pm that you send a pm to *admin* I imagine there would be no problem if you left it there in the event she recovers which I know we all wish for. I know that all of us at the tea party are praying for your mother and your family. Please keep in touch with us.


We sure are. I do hope she recovers and is able to join us again one day. This must be so hard for her family.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> If there is no Edit tag under your post, that means it is past the time that is allowed for you to edit your post. Zoe


I must have dozed off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Nana - that looks awesome. I can tell by the posts that you're a fantastic cook, but this picture is truly worth a million words!!! yummmm.


   Thank you. Cooking is my thing to do when I need to clear my head. I try to make sure you eat with your eyes first. Something my mum taught me as a child.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh please take care of yourself....prayers heading your way.



Patches39 said:


> Oh Darowil , rest and know that you are being prayed for right now, and asking for healing and comfort, please do not worry, for all is well, the doctor will do what is best, and I pray that he is guided by the spirit, so rest my friend, with love and healing being sent your way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Can i add a second ditto. re .. bed jacket.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I must have dozed off.


Could it be that you dozed off because of how late or early it is there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Just came back from renewing my driver's license. Is there anything worse than the picture on your license? I feel like I should have numbers parading across my chest!


LOL. How true. :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> It must be very hard not being in contact with him, but I hope the time will pass quicker than you think. My DS is getting married on 31st of May and that is coming roaring towards me!


The first I heard it was March, then April, then May Now June: What's up. Marge.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Sounds like someone's feelings were hurt and that is to bad, life is to short and there are so many problems in the world, a place like this should be a safe and fun site and I have felt so much peace with all of you. I hope whatever all happened can be forgotten and just put aside.
> 
> :roll: ok, so if whoever has been reading with us for a while, you know we are not a mean bunch, just been with each other for a while and maybe we are too comfortable with what we can say to each other, like old friends do. we are not ever a mean spirited bunch, not deliberate. maybe your feelings were hanging out just a bit from something else. doesn't matter life is too short to sweat the small stuff. just let it roll off and move on. ok, thats my philosaphy, (yes i know thats not spelled rite either) (don't know how to do spell check on this teaparty)
> you georgia girls rock on. sounds like so much fun to get together with each other. if i was close enough i would pile in and go visit marianne and C also.
> ...


Thinking of you. It does sound like you are coping well considering..


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will take the time to read this - in honour of Anzac Day, Australia and New Zealand heroes
> 
> from
> me to
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Could it be that you dozed off because of how late or early it is there.


Caren, it's very late here & I've had a long day so I really ought to go to sleep. The trouble is, if I doze off then get disturbed I'm wide awake again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i's so sorry daralene - soothing energy winging it's way to you - it is good you had the time you had - my advice for what it is worth - stay home - we don't want you stuck in a flood somewhere.
> 
> sam


Thanks everyone and Sam, I am so exhausted tonight I just can't fathom the trip. Haven't decided and will wait till I've had some sleep. Appreciate the advice and will certainly weight it in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, it's very late here & I've had a long day so I really ought to go to sleep. The trouble is, if I doze off then get disturbed I'm wide awake again.


I am the same way. I have been up since very early and been on the go most of the day. Chrissy is really keeping me going with prom stuff. Don't know if I told you but she is working a the shop and doing a fantastic job of it too. Can you ever tell art is her thing.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my dear, I'm so very sorry about your mother, we never thought unkindly of her, and hope and pray that things will turn around for her.
> We are here if you need to talk or some distraction.
> Hugs.


Please take heart. Things seem sograve to loveone when they encounter the medical paraphenalia in this critical situation, but so often is much bettr a few days later. Prayers and thought for her recovery. Don't close her account until or if she passes as this may be a recovery outlet for her and how else can we all send her the well wishes coming her way as a member of this forum. She would be able to come to know us better and know that she is loved no matter her mistakes or comments and just because she is. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> a happy birthday to dh daralene - enjoy the evening with family.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam and all my KTP friends. Here was our prelude to the DH's birthday dinner. The Circle of Life goes on and our little ones bring us joy in the midst of grief.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends :lol:   We had such fun yesterday, I think C is having some facial muscle spasms from smiling and laughing so much, :lol:  We love Gwen's house and are quite envious of her wonderful craft room, her big kitchen and that wonderful deck!!
> She treated us to a whirlwind tour of downtown Athens and through parts of the U of Ga campus, such beautiful buildings and the homes are just beautiful! Had a delicious lunch and just shopped till we literally dropped, LOL. I will take a picture and post in a while.
> Not sure what we shall plan for Gwen's next visit with us, one of these trips (to either home) we shall really have to make time to sit and knit.. ROFL.
> I hope to take some yarns over to make use of that larger ball winder :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


See Guennie what good medicine you are. Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> See Guennie what good medicine you are. Marge.


Marianne818 wrote:
Good Morning friends We had such fun yesterday, I think C is having some facial muscle spasms from smiling and laughing so much, We love Gwen's house and are quite envious of her wonderful craft room, her big kitchen and that wonderful deck!!
She treated us to a whirlwind tour of downtown Athens and through parts of the U of Ga campus, such beautiful buildings and the homes are just beautiful! Had a delicious lunch and just shopped till we literally dropped, LOL. I will take a picture and post in a while.
Not sure what we shall plan for Gwen's next visit with us, one of these trips (to either home) we shall really have to make time to sit and knit.. ROFL.
I hope to take some yarns over to make use of that larger ball winder
Just had a major surprise, Mom is up and dressed (without my help ) she wants to go to the pharmacy with us, maybe stop at her favorite place (Mc Donalds) for a happy meal lunch, ROFL...
Guess I have to sign off and help her with her breakfast (she has a protein shake early in the morning.. then a true type breakfast later)
Hugs, Loves and always in our prayers..
M.

That is wonderful news about your mother!!
So glad you and Gwen have gotten to meet and have such fun. Makes me all the more excited to meet you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sam and all my KTP friends. Here was our prelude to the DH's birthday dinner. The Circle of Life goes on and our little ones bring us joy in the midst of grief.


She is beautiful , such a blessing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


sorry to hear you are laid up!

I have not made any this year, but here is the traditional ANZAC biscuit recipe, darowil mentions.

1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/3 cup sugar
2/3 cup coconut 
3/4 cup rolled oats
scant 2 oz butter
1 tablespoon golden syrup
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons boiling water

Mix together flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats
Melt butter and golden syrup
Dissolve baking soda in the boiling water and add to the butter and golden syrup
Stir butter mixture into the dry ingredients. 
Place level tablespoonsful of the mixture onto cold greased trays.
Bake at 180C (355 F) for about 15 minutes, or until golden.
Makes twenty.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Joy your pork soup and bread sound yummy! Im thinking i will dig out the bread machine tomorrow.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Daralene: Please do not consider driving when it is such bad weather and YOU ARE TIRED. Driving can be challenging in bad weather, but when tired is simply ridiculous. Let God know just how much regard you have for your own life and those who love and care for you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil... so sorry to hear you had pain and in the hospital but so glad you were smart enough to go and get it checked out. Women's symptoms of heart attack are different and always wise to get checked. Thank you for letting us know. Hope if it is viral you will soon be better and nothing too serious. Please keep us posted. I'm so far behind on here but I saw Lurker's answer to you. Big Hugs and prayers.

Marge....So nice to see you on. Hope you are well.

For some reason I am so totally exhausted & headache starting. Going to bed quite early tonight.
Love to all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Daralene: Please do not consider driving when it is such bad weather and YOU ARE TIRED. Driving can be challenging in bad weather, but when tired is simply ridiculous. Let God know just how much regard you have for your own life and those who love and care for you. Marlark Marge.


Thank you Marge. Yes, there is no way I could do it like I am now. I'm off to bed with some headache medication. How sweet of you to advise me and if I do go I will wait till I am rested. I am starting to come down on the side of staying home with this ridiculous weather. The wind was quite strong coming home and raining hard and brrrrrrr...cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> She is beautiful , such a blessing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches. She was tired after this and slept through the Birthday Dinner. LOL Tired little ballerina. Tired like Grandma, but I'm no ballerina. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> The first I heard it was March, then April, then May Now June: What's up. Marge.


wish I knew- my hands are tied!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Darowil... so sorry to hear you had pain and in the hospital but so glad you were smart enough to go and get it checked out. Women's symptoms of heart attack are different and always wise to get checked. Thank you for letting us know. Hope if it is viral you will soon be better and nothing too serious. Please keep us posted. I'm so far behind on here but I saw Lurker's answer to you. Big Hugs and prayers.
> 
> Marge....So nice to see you on. Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


You need to rest tomorrow is e ought time for you to make up your mind what to do , praying for you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well this day is over,  went to doctors and did do some knitting, tired now so will say good night/day, to all, may tomorrow bring joy, peace, love, and be laced with comfort . :-D


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am so very glad you got this checked out! Chest pains are nothing to mess with. Keep us posted, please. Sending plenty of hugs and prayers your way.
> 
> Gigi


Nor are virus- Many each year die from viral illness and its complications. Antibiotics due little to alter their course either so it is up to ones own constitution to recover. Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes - Pat and I met in l955 and he had been in Korea for more than a Year - The war stopped in l953 I believe. That was the reason the Canadians got their medals from Korea - beautiful medals too.


Is it possible for you to post a picture of the medals, perhaps of Pat modeling them? As a fellow Canadian, he did us all proud! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


Delicious looking! We don't see lamb much at all here in our grocery stores.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Darowil have you in my prayers. Do take care of yourself.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thinking of you Darowil. Sleep well. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I really would be lost without this wonderful group and now with Gwen as a real time member of our extended family.. things are just getting better day by day!! Found another "sister" to share this crazy life with for sure!! (Plus she is great at helping me figure out my knitting mistakes, :thumbup: ) I can only hope I can help her in some small way as much as she has already helped me!


Oh my goodness Marianne. You have no idea how much your friendship means to me. Hanging out with you either on here, skype, or best in person is brought so much joy, fun, and happiness. (Not to mention she "installed" my new yarn winder for me since I can't tighten stuff. LOL) Love ya girlfriend! C too!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well0-a record I have perused 74 pages this day and it is 7:48pm. Wed night. Tomorrow is st ctr day for knitting.
I have made some lg number of dishcloths, Sam. Most are the feather and fan as I am still taken with the wave like motion and am currently working on a placemat with similar waves. It is knit with cotton size 3 from Aunt Lydia in plain soft yellow to compliment my lavendar walls. I have bought several other colors as well. Silver, Lavendar, Purple.etc. So far am working the bugs out of pattern.
I am going to start a varigated orchid for the traveling vine scarf soon and am waiting to find similar colors for the sweater I have on the wish list. I want the right colors before I invest that much time and materials.
I also have an afghan of the navaho pattern in soft pastels.Several panels are completed. Appetite still poor and blood sugar very erratic. I went to tai chi twice this week and find my strength is increasing. Also went to the mall twice to look for yarn but was very limited in how far from the bus drop I could manage. At least I am on the road to recovery. All day and night I hear the sirens and the helicoptors overhead and know that the hospitals are full and every bed is used. Many of my senior acquaintances have died and there are funerals every wk. UI hear of many this last few weeks. I wish that I had the access to the epidemiology reports that I once enjoyed. It has been a costly year this year. My convention is the end of next mo and I thought it was this weekend. Hopefully I will be stronger then and able to attend all three days. I have arranged rides for Fri and Sat already. Maybe I will have the motorized scooter by then, It sure would be helpful if I could find a way to transport it. Problems problems Even solutions present problems. So long for now.
Pleasant dreams Daralene and may the solutions to you dilemma be evident for morn. Marianne: So glad that you are at last able to enjoy your times with family rather than in the hospital. So. Gal May the stress that has characterized the last mo. or year now fade into the background and permit you some peace. Best wishes.
Prayers to Hilary and her family. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sam and all my KTP friends. Here was our prelude to the DH's birthday dinner. The Circle of Life goes on and our little ones bring us joy in the midst of grief.


Precious little princess


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Is it possible for you to post a picture of the medals, perhaps of Pat modeling them? As a fellow Canadian, he did us all proud! Zoe


This was when Hayley was 2 haven't got a recent one. This will be my last post about him -- can't believe I got so carried away. But sometimes it is good for us to know how things happen.

Armed forces in all our countries deserve to be treated with honor and memories.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marge it has been so good seeing you online so much today. I am taking it that you are feeling better with is wonderful. I need to knit some dish cloths but have way too many other WIPS right not so they are on hold. I do have plenty of sugar & cream yarn to make them with so I will probably do a bunch of them during the summer when it is so hot here in the south. Perhaps I'll do some placemats for my sister for Christmas too. Again, so good to see you sharing more with us now and prayers for your continued improved health. {{{HUGS}}}



margewhaples said:


> Well0-a record I have perused 74 pages this day and it is 7:48pm. Wed night. Tomorrow is st ctr day for knitting.
> I have made some lg number of dishcloths, Sam. Most are the feather and fan as I am still taken with the wave like motion and am currently working on a placemat with similar waves. It is knit with cotton size 3 from Aunt Lydia in plain soft yellow to compliment my lavendar walls. I have bought several other colors as well. Silver, Lavendar, Purple.etc. So far am working the bugs out of pattern.
> I am going to start a varigated orchid for the traveling vine scarf soon and am waiting to find similar colors for the sweater I have on the wish list. I want the right colors before I invest that much time and materials.
> I also have an afghan of the navaho pattern in soft pastels.Several panels are completed. Appetite still poor and blood sugar very erratic. I went to tai chi twice this week and find my strength is increasing. Also went to the mall twice to look for yarn but was very limited in how far from the bus drop I could manage. At least I am on the road to recovery. All day and night I hear the sirens and the helicoptors overhead and know that the hospitals are full and every bed is used. Many of my senior acquaintances have died and there are funerals every wk. UI hear of many this last few weeks. I wish that I had the access to the epidemiology reports that I once enjoyed. It has been a costly year this year. My convention is the end of next mo and I thought it was this weekend. Hopefully I will be stronger then and able to attend all three days. I have arranged rides for Fri and Sat already. Maybe I will have the motorized scooter by then, It sure would be helpful if I could find a way to transport it. Problems problems Even solutions present problems. So long for now.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This was when Hayley was 2 haven't got a recent one.


WOW what a chest full of medals! Thank you DH from me for his service. He should be proud.

Hayley is/was an adorable little one too.

I'm off to bed now. Have a busy day tomorrow taking DD to visit a school she is hoping to transfer to. Peace and love & prayers to all. Good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, do take care, my dear!

Angora, I know you'll come to the right decision as to travel or not, but do let us know either way so we don't worry.

I'm experimenting with the short rows in crochet and learning quite a bit--it's much easier to see how they work without all the live stitches and the curling of the knitting needle. So...I am hopeful I can work out the design I want!

As for cake, nah, I'm short an ingredient so it will have to wait. I don't need it anyway.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shirley, I can see why you are proud--you should be.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Shirley, I can see why you are proud--you should be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just got news that my younger cousin died this morning. Now to decide whether to drive to the funeral or not. It's in Nashville, Tenn., and my mother is telling me that there is too much flooding and bad weather and I should stay home. Then she said she shouldn't be telling me what to do, but I do appreciate getting to talk with her and see other sides of the picture. I do so hate driving in bad weather and I don't think I could do it in 1 day so it would be 2 days driving down and 2 days back. So glad I had time with my cousin up at my aunt's house a few years ago. We hadn't seen each other for so long. Precious moments. I'm so glad I made the trip up to see her. Way too young.


I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> they just want my body.
> 
> sam


LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Oh my goodness. You get better quickly! I will read on now and see if there is any more news about you. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is one f Dave's receipts that has become a favorite here. I have put the crust on Lamb chops as well just as good just less cook time. Chrissy has suggested making meatballs using the crust ingredients and minced lamb. Going to give it a try.
> 
> Herb Crusted Lamb
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Darowil, prayers for nothing to be wrong and if there is, it be slight and you will be joining us soon again  

Thanks all for your supper/dinner comments...everything sounds really tasty 

The giant Christmas stockings are done, washed and dried. I will take photos in the morning, when I have good light in my kitchen  

Tomorrow I will run out for groceries and to send out the stockings. Then back to the wavy afghan, my dreambird and the potato chip scarf   

Good night from Minnesota


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to post a quick note to say thanks for keeping me company this last 2 weeks while I was at Dad's, I didn't comment much because I just can't get used to the iPad keyboard...but I kept up on all the news and you guys made me laugh every day with your stories. Day off tomorrow and dad's last radiation treatment on fri. DH will be out Fri afternoon to pick me up and we will head home on Sat. This weekend is the Laughlin Run at the Colorado River for motorcycles and 10 year anniversary of our move from West Plains, Missouri to Kingman, Arizona. Luv to all- AZ


Good to hear that your dad is nearing the end of his treatment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Delicious looking! We don't see lamb much at all here in our grocery stores.


Gee thats a shame. I love roast lamb. Have it often here. Dont you have as many sheep as us over there?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This was when Hayley was 2 haven't got a recent one. This will be my last post about him -- can't believe I got so carried away. But sometimes it is good for us to know how things happen.
> 
> Armed forces in all our countries deserve to be treated with honor and memories.


Dont worry about getting carried away. We love to hear your stories and be so proud of him in his medals. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy - when are you back in ohio?
> 
> sam


No idea. Need to work more than I have lately. Load from Memphis to Indy today. Actually no actual freight. Had to shadow a big truck because of his load. Thought it would be done by 9 a.m. but his appt isn't until 1 p.m. Have to have visual on the track while it is parked. Driver is sleeping for a few hours then it will be my turn to sleep. This is a first for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's because you are too busy picking up the pearls.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Did you ever hear that housework is just like stringing pearls without a knot at the end!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny - i would have been rotflmao.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Marge...I love ths story. When my Mom (also a Marge) was 82, the doctor suggested she have a hysterectomy because of some abnormal cells...Mom quickly quipped whether she could have it bronzed since it had been well used for 13 children!! I think my brother who was with her at the time coudn't decide if he wanted to laugh out loud or crawl under the chair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - and you said dinner was what time?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - sending you mountains of healing energy and the hopes that you get to go home tomorrow and will soon be back in the pink.

sam



darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Every year here and Australia I am fairly sure, for ANZAC day- which is today (25th)


The same here in UK except we buy and wear our poppies for Remembrance Day, 11th November. Guernsey also marks the Liberation of the islands after the occupation in WW2, but Alderney was not formally liberated, so we have recently introduced Homecoming Day to mark the return of the first few islanders. This is in December and is a public holiday, with a party for those who returned after the war.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely shirley - thank you.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will take the time to read this - in honour of Anzac Day, Australia and New Zealand heroes
> 
> from
> me to
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should be proud of him - his was a very important job.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Yes I realize that.
> 
> One other thing, last year all Canadians who served in Korea were honoured by the American Government with a scroll, and by the Korean Government with a medal as we were not at war during the Korean battle. However, Canadians have been peacekeeping in Korea for many years and I believe some (few) are stilll there.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another gwenie - lol.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Oooooops


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, so sorry to hear about your cousin. If you do make the trip, please stay safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how very cute - a great way to start a celebration.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sam and all my KTP friends. Here was our prelude to the DH's birthday dinner. The Circle of Life goes on and our little ones bring us joy in the midst of grief.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very impressive.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> This was when Hayley was 2 haven't got a recent one. This will be my last post about him -- can't believe I got so carried away. But sometimes it is good for us to know how things happen.
> 
> Armed forces in all our countries deserve to be treated with honor and memories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good to hear of your improved health marge - sending you mountians of healing energy in the hope that you will soon be in the pink.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Well0-a record I have perused 74 pages this day and it is 7:48pm. Wed night. Tomorrow is st ctr day for knitting.
> I have made some lg number of dishcloths, Sam. Most are the feather and fan as I am still taken with the wave like motion and am currently working on a placemat with similar waves. It is knit with cotton size 3 from Aunt Lydia in plain soft yellow to compliment my lavendar walls. I have bought several other colors as well. Silver, Lavendar, Purple.etc. So far am working the bugs out of pattern.
> I am going to start a varigated orchid for the traveling vine scarf soon and am waiting to find similar colors for the sweater I have on the wish list. I want the right colors before I invest that much time and materials.
> I also have an afghan of the navaho pattern in soft pastels.Several panels are completed. Appetite still poor and blood sugar very erratic. I went to tai chi twice this week and find my strength is increasing. Also went to the mall twice to look for yarn but was very limited in how far from the bus drop I could manage. At least I am on the road to recovery. All day and night I hear the sirens and the helicoptors overhead and know that the hospitals are full and every bed is used. Many of my senior acquaintances have died and there are funerals every wk. UI hear of many this last few weeks. I wish that I had the access to the epidemiology reports that I once enjoyed. It has been a costly year this year. My convention is the end of next mo and I thought it was this weekend. Hopefully I will be stronger then and able to attend all three days. I have arranged rides for Fri and Sat already. Maybe I will have the motorized scooter by then, It sure would be helpful if I could find a way to transport it. Problems problems Even solutions present problems. So long for now.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


Sorry to hear of your worrying pains, and pray it all turns out for the best. Hugs, lin


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting there- just doing a major clean out of my vacuum cleaner- the amount of dust Ringo brings inside has to be seen to be believed!


If it's anything like what Buster brings in, you almost need a mask when cleaning it out in order to breath. lol :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm up to page 74, and since it's after midnight I think I'll head to bed and finish getting caught up in the morning. I've had a nice quiet afternoon/evening knitting and watching old Miss Marple episodes on Netflix, I love Miss Marple, most Agatha Christie actually, but a soft spot for Marple.
Hugs to all, Southern Gal, I'm glad you are all sounding as though things are getting better and all, hopes that the memorial will be fabulous, and wonderful weather as you will all be outside. 
Goodnight my friends, sleep tight, and be safe wherever you are.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Shirley, we love your stories. So right to be proud of your DH. Thank him for his service to country. My BIL served two tours in Korea and they brought home two babies each tour, one adopted and one birthed. He also served in VietNam before they were married. My dad was in WWII and missed the Normandy invasion because of a ruptured appendix on the ship going over there. He never talked too much about his service. My DS spent 2005 in Iraq and earned a Purple Heart. TG, it was for a minor wound. Others in his platoon weren't as lucky. I try to thank every service person I see for their service. My GS is currently in the Air Force. All 4 brothers were in the military and my ex was in the Navy. I spent 10 yrs as a Navy wife. Had two babies without him home for the deliveries. Thanks to all who have had fathers, husbands, brothers, sons and daughters who were in the military. I salute each and ever one. 

Darowil, hope it was just a scare and nothing serious. Prayers to all who need them. Hope Hilary finds out that we aren't such a bad bunch after all. Prayers to her and her family. 

Need to start knitting as I have to stay awake for a few more hours. See you all sometime tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


Look after yourself, Darowil. Just read along and we will all be with you even if you don't post for a bit! Hope you can rest, sleep if possible, and return to us bouncy and refreshed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Take care.


I second this,Angora.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is just beautiful ptofvalerie - very nicely done - i know your aunt is going to love wearing it.
> 
> sam


Yes, it's really nice and looks so cosy. What a lovely gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If it's anything like what Buster brings in, you almost need a mask when cleaning it out in order to breath. lol :?


I think I almost prefer my old machine with a bag,although they were expensive to purchase. I need a small very soft brush with a long handle to get into the crevices of the dust compartment- who knows I might find one one day- maybe a soft toothbrush?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm up to page 74, and since it's after midnight I think I'll head to bed and finish getting caught up in the morning. I've had a nice quiet afternoon/evening knitting and watching old Miss Marple episodes on Netflix, I love Miss Marple, most Agatha Christie actually, but a soft spot for Marple.
> Hugs to all, Southern Gal, I'm glad you are all sounding as though things are getting better and all, hopes that the memorial will be fabulous, and wonderful weather as you will all be outside.
> Goodnight my friends, sleep tight, and be safe wherever you are.


Rather fond of David Suchet's Poirot myself- there have been some good interpretations of Miss Marples over the years though! Have not seen for ages but really enjoyed Midsomer Murders, and most forensic mysteries.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I almost prefer my old machine with a bag,although they were expensive to purchase. I need a small very soft brush with a long handle to get into the crevices of the dust compartment- who knows I might find one one day- maybe a soft toothbrush?


So long as it isn't SAMs nashers! (Need to imagine a Dr Who teleportation occurring)
Did you ever find the missing item, Sam??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> So long as it isn't SAMs nashers! (Need to imagine a Dr Who teleportation occurring)
> Did you ever find the missing item, Sam??


Working my way slowly through the Guernsey Literary and PPP Society- I can read computer screens but have difficulty these days with books- not sure why. Hope you are enjoying some better weather by now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


Welcome back! I hope you get good rest in your own bed tonight., and no more pains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this superb piece of knitting on my facebook page- I believe it to be the work of Linda Ortyl of Rowan's.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> your talking of poppies - the veteran servicemen used to sell poppies - was it on nov 11? i can't remember - i remember though that everyone felt they needed to buy one and wear it for a couple of days. do they still do that somewhere - i haven't seen that for a long time.
> 
> sam


In the days running up to November 11th. poppies are sold here in the UK so that by the 11th we all have a poppy to wear for the special Remembrance Day. It is still quite an event here. The poppies are made by disabled people and dependents of disabled war veterans to raise funds. It is organised by a charity called The Royal British legion who protect the welfare of ex servicemen and their families. This link gives you a few answers 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/ouch/fact/q_a_the_disabled_people_who_make_the_remembrance_day_poppies.shtml


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> In the days running up to November 11th. poppies are sold here in the UK so that by the 11th we all have a poppy to wear for the special Remembrance Day. It is still quite an event here. The poppies are made by disabled people and dependents of disabled war veterans to raise funds. It is organised by a charity called The Royal British legion who protect the welfare of ex servicemen and their families. This link gives you a few answers
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/ouch/fact/q_a_the_disabled_people_who_make_the_remembrance_day_poppies.shtml


How was your day in Stirling, Dollyclaire?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's darling....hope you are feeling better.



Angora1 said:


> Thank you Patches. She was tired after this and slept through the Birthday Dinner. LOL Tired little ballerina. Tired like Grandma, but I'm no ballerina. :roll:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How was your day in Stirling, Dollyclaire?


I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun. 
A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
I am going out again today for lunch with another friend, we usually meet on a Thursday for lunch at lys. perhaps I should just take enough cash for my lunch and leave my wallet at home!! lol
It is tiring being out several days on the trot but I am not planning to go anywhere over the weekend so will rest up then. The bruising is coming out nicely on my foot, rather fetching shades of blue and purple.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I woke up an hour ago with 20 pages to read. I am caught up and it is after 2:30 am I think I will go to bed and see if I can get some more sleep. See you all later in the morning.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful


The following is a quote from:

Mabey, Richard (2010) Weeds. Profile Books, London

It takes on the story after McCrae's poem

'The poem was reprinted around the world. In the United States, a YMCA worker called Moina Michael was so moved she vowed to wear a poppy for the rest of her life. In November 1918, ten months after McCrae had died (of pneumonia) in the Boulogne Allied hopital he was commanding, an acquaintance of Michael's set up a scheme to manufacture cloth poppies in France, and sell them in aid of refugees returning from the wear-devastated areas. When the British Legion was formed in 1921, she persuaded it to adopt her poppy project, and when the first Poppy Day was held that Novermber the Legion used the poppies made in France. The sale raised £106,000 and the Legion immediately made plans to switch manufacture to Britain. Nearly a century on, the last combatants of the Great War have died, armed conflicts continue to smoulder across the globe but poppies are still worn to remember that 'war to end all wars'. Rembrance Day poppies may represent a triumph of hope over experience. But in a world full of ephemeral and synthetic brand images, they remain one of the most durable of all images drawn from nature.'


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
> I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
> We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun.
> A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
> ...


Another great day for your birthday! Apart from the foot.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> So long as it isn't SAMs nashers! (Need to imagine a Dr Who teleportation occurring)
> Did you ever find the missing item, Sam??


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working my way slowly through the Guernsey Literary and PPP Society- I can read computer screens but have difficulty these days with books- not sure why. Hope you are enjoying some better weather by now!


Well, I am, but not in Guernsey as I've gone to Vienna for a few days with DH who is there on business! It's forecast to reach 25C here this afternoon, guernsey is hoping for 12C but is foggy at present, due to be colder tomorrow. We had milder weather following the earlier unusually cold and snowy 2weeks, then recently its been foggy or misty but not much heavy rain. 
I hope you are now getting more seasonal autumn weather! Take care, lots of love, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
> I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
> We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun.
> A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
> ...


How lovely to read about your day in Sterling. Long ago I was a Glasgow student and so knew Sterling a little, brings back memories! I hope your poor foot is soon back to normal and that you can rest up at the weekend ready for the next outing.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info on how Poppy Day evolved, Valerie. Your mention of another Richard Mabey book has prompted me to add it to my wishlist...... I am still awaiting your book which I have ordered through our local Library. I imagine they are going to have to do an inter-library loan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, I am, but not in Guernsey as I've gone to Vienna for a few days with DH who is there on business! It's forecast to reach 25C here this afternoon, guernsey is hoping for 12C but is foggy at present, due to be colder tomorrow. We had milder weather following the earlier unusually cold and snowy 2weeks, then recently its been foggy or misty but not much heavy rain.
> I hope you are now getting more seasonal autumn weather! Take care, lots of love, Lin


Enjoy your time in Vienna.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This was when Hayley was 2 haven't got a recent one. This will be my last post about him -- can't believe I got so carried away. But sometimes it is good for us to know how things happen.
> 
> Armed forces in all our countries deserve to be treated with honor and memories.


Thank you for sharing a part of your life with us, I am honored and proud to see your husband, in his glory and a father and a soldier. Thank you again. :-D


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all, just finished reading all I missed during the night. Loved the picture of our distinguished soldier and such a happy looking little granddaughter. That picture will be cherished for years to come.
Hope all have a day free of worry, pain and that the sun shines down on all of us. Have to start the coffee, can't wait for the day to finally get here can have my coffee outside. The snow is slowly melting but no grass yet, and can't get out the doors on the backside of the house yet. But it is coming!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar--most of the lamb available in the States is shipped from NZ and is VERY expensive--$35-$40 US for a small, boneless leg of less than 6#. Delicious but too much for my wallet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your time in Vienna.


Thanks, SugarSugar. I'm now sitting in the shade outside with a gentle breeze, bright sunshine and my current WIP and DHs iPad within WiFi range of the hotel room! The best of all is that I can Knit or read without feeling guilty about not doing the housework. I hope everyone else will have an equally relaxing day!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> sugarsugar--most of the lamb available in the States is shipped from NZ and is VERY expensive--$35-$40 US for a small, boneless leg of less than 6#. Delicious but too much for my wallet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I ave a lot of sheep farms near me so I can get a few lambs that are ready to butcher. It is cheaper this way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> sugarsugar--most of the lamb available in the States is shipped from NZ and is VERY expensive--$35-$40 US for a small, boneless leg of less than 6#. Delicious but too much for my wallet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good heavens! I guess we have loads of sheep here though, just never have thought you didnt over there. I think your beef is cheaper there than here though?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its nearly 10.30pm and i must get to bed. Enjoy your day everyone and for us at this end a good sleep i hope.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have no idea what beef costs there, sugarsugar, but ground (mince) chuck for hamburgers was $3.50 US last week at my local Sam's Club, the business supplier side of Wal-Mart. This is the same place where I priced the lamb which looked so tempting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


So glad you are back home, I know you will take good care of yourself, hopefully the knitting won't be a problem for you. Keeping you in thoughts and prayers dear lady.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
> I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
> We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun.
> A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
> ...


The baskets sound beautiful!! I wish I had a place to hang baskets of flowers.. 
It sounds like you had a beautiful day and are in for a treat today also.. like you I'd have to leave the "cards" at home if I go near a LYS, LOL.. saving for the Ohio trip, so am avoiding the shops for awhile :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
> I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
> We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun.
> A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
> ...


That sounds like a really successful trip! Glad the bruising is coming up- the quicker it will be gone- Arnica is so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, I am, but not in Guernsey as I've gone to Vienna for a few days with DH who is there on business! It's forecast to reach 25C here this afternoon, guernsey is hoping for 12C but is foggy at present, due to be colder tomorrow. We had milder weather following the earlier unusually cold and snowy 2weeks, then recently its been foggy or misty but not much heavy rain.
> I hope you are now getting more seasonal autumn weather! Take care, lots of love, Lin


Yes- we are getting lots of rain, but sun as well just not enough to dry the grass enough to cut it! Enjoy your time in Vienna- I believe it is a beautiful old city.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marge...So glad to hear your strength is slowly returning. It has certainly been a long siege this time. Lots of thoughts and prayers for you. Especially so you can enjoy your convention. I know that means so much to you.

Designer...DH looks so wonderful wearing his medals. What an adorable child. Surely one of your precious grandchildren. Got rid of the headache and feel much better today. Slept good too. Looks like the weather would be good going down but perhaps not coming back. Doing more research but I don't think I am going to be up for such a long drive alone, so......

Darowil, hope you are going to be ok. So great that you got checked out. Prayers and be well soon.

I'm not caught up so Good Morning to all. Hope you are well and doing ok with the weather changes. To those in Chicago and the flooding states, please be careful and pray you are ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good day to everyone. I'm taking my DD to visit a school she is interested in attending; a music institute so this is just a quick hello.

Darowil I'm so glad the hospital stay was brief and not a hear attack or lung issues. Do take care of your shoulder.

AZ so glad your dad is almost done with his treatments. Wishing him a speedy recovery. I do keep you and your family in my prayers. I know you will be glad to get back home soon.

Marge continue to get better. 

Southern Gal keeping you and yours also in prayer as you prepare for the celebration of your sister's life.

Dollyclaire it really sounds as if you are having a wonderful time with friends. Good that your foot is healing though it sounds quite colorful. 

Angora wishing you God's guidance as you decide about traveling to your cousin's funeral. Watch out for yourself and stay save. 

Kathy stay safe as you are on this trip following the other trucker. How strange; do you know why you must follow him?

I know I'm leaving someone out. Wishing all a wonderful day/evening and I check in later. God bless each of you; peace & hugs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


Another answered prayer,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The following is a quote from:
> 
> Mabey, Richard (2010) Weeds. Profile Books, London
> 
> ...


WOW thank you soooooo much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good day to everyone. I'm taking my DD to visit a school she is interested in attending; a music institute so this is just a quick hello.
> 
> Darowil I'm so glad the hospital stay was brief and not a hear attack or lung issues. Do take care of your shoulder.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip, I know you will find someplace to purchase yarns, LOL. Hope the GPS works for you this time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

and recipes are ????????? lol



NanaCaren said:


> Herb Crusted lamb shoulder with roasted vegetables. Homemade sugar cookies to follow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This was when Hayley was 2 haven't got a recent one. This will be my last post about him -- can't believe I got so carried away. But sometimes it is good for us to know how things happen.
> 
> Armed forces in all our countries deserve to be treated with honor and memories.


Thank you for a very beautiful photo! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> and recipes are ????????? lol


Here is the Herb Crusted Lamb receipt. The sugar cookie receipt is off the bag of flour. I'll have to ask mum for her's it tastes so much better.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163739-79.html#3184833


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The following is a quote from:
> 
> Mabey, Richard (2010) Weeds. Profile Books, London
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I didn't know where the poppies started from except the part about why McRae put them in his wonderful poem. It is interesting .I thought that the UK people wore them too but didn't want to post anything that I wasn't sure was true. We always wear our poppies proudly and it is our Canadian Legion that is in charge of them.

thanks for that addition to my information


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this superb piece of knitting on my facebook page- I believe it to be the work of Linda Ortyl of Rowan's.


Wow! that would be a fun one to do! thanks for posting it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, we love your stories. So right to be proud of your DH. Thank him for his service to country. My BIL served two tours in Korea and they brought home two babies each tour, one adopted and one birthed. He also served in VietNam before they were married. My dad was in WWII and missed the Normandy invasion because of a ruptured appendix on the ship going over there. He never talked too much about his service. My DS spent 2005 in Iraq and earned a Purple Heart. TG, it was for a minor wound. Others in his platoon weren't as lucky. I try to thank every service person I see for their service. My GS is currently in the Air Force. All 4 brothers were in the military and my ex was in the Navy. I spent 10 yrs as a Navy wife. Had two babies without him home for the deliveries. Thanks to all who have had fathers, husbands, brothers, sons and daughters who were in the military. I salute each and ever one.
> 
> Darowil, hope it was just a scare and nothing serious. Prayers to all who need them. Hope Hilary finds out that we aren't such a bad bunch after all. Prayers to her and her family.
> 
> ...


Your family has contributed so much. I applaud them all.

It is a special life - living with a Service Man. I feel for the women now who have husbands in the line of fire. It is a lonely life a lot of the time but I think it made me stronger. We never had a chance to get tired of each other's company -- so I think that helped us.

I just realized I implied he fought in the Korean war. Pat was too young for WWII and Canada was not at war with North Korea, -- he was with the United Nations Emergency force in all his service time - in the "Peacekeepers" and travelled all over the world with the Canadian Army.He arrived with the first PeaceKeepers after the Korean war ended. The Americans were still there and the Aussies and NewZealanders. Pat was in the same camp as the New Zealanders. It was 58 years ago any I wasn't clear. That is the reason they got the medals to celebrate their contribution. I believe (he isn't home so i cant ask him) that there might be UNEF (Peacekeepers) there now but can't confirm that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The U. S. has Memorial Day at the end of May, which honors those who died serving the country, and Veterans Day in November, which is for all who served in the military. Many people wear flags those days (and on Memorial Day, put flags on the graves of soldiers). My husband was a Viet Nam veteran (so is Bub).

On a lighter note, some things happened last night: I watched another segment of the documentary on Australia (_The First 4 Billion Years_), then when I went to bed was thinking about Darowil and Southern Gal, and then dreamed I was with them and we were cleaning a church. Darowil's DH kept telling us we had to finish so we could make the cupcakes--and she would say we only have four more pews to clean. But no matter how many we cleaned, it was always four more! I can place everything in the dream except why it was four--my brain sure mashes things together in strange, strange ways. LOL

I may also have had an epiphany of sorts with the short rows--will have to work on that a bit more (allergies are raging this morning so it's hard to focus)--at least with the crochet. I'm sure it will translate to knitting but just have to figure out how.

Blessings to all this morning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, here's a little ditty for you all to start your day. 
http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2013/04/knit-and-listen-your-blues-away/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, so much for getting caught up this morning, I overslept and now need to run out the door, hopes and prayers that all are well/ or on the way there. 
Be safe to all out on the roads, in the air, or on the water. 
Hugs and see you all later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it  

I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.

Here are the photos:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW! Great job on the stockings! Love them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Those are just fabulous, absolutely fabulous. What a great job you have done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Kathy they are both gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

On the wings of a dove has asked me for a copy of the bed jacket shrug and as I couldn't find it here on the TP I am putting it in again. here is the

*I am using 4.5 mm needles (#7 US) tension is adjustible as well as the stitch counts.*

pattern and picture - sorry for the repeat.

PATTERN cast on 40 stitches ( I used 36 for my cuffs)

work at least 4" in 2 x 2 ribbing - (You can use a fancy rib stitch here if you want)

then double your stitches with increases ( added l5 stitches to this number as I wanted it a little wider from top to bottom. (It can easily be adjusted -and knit every row (garter stitch) until work measures approx. 46 Inches (117cm) for 3/4 sleeves --- 54ins. (137 cm) for long sleeves (including cuff).

decrease stitches when you come to the 4" less than the length you want - to half the number or 36 stitches as I did. knit cuff -

cast off loosely - sew cuffs and arms up approx. 5" above cuff top. Compliments of the Nova Scotia Museum of Industry.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Love these stockings, such clever designs.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much, I didn't know where the poppies started from except the part about why McRae put them in his wonderful poem. It is interesting .I thought that the UK people wore them too but didn't want to post anything that I wasn't sure was true. We always wear our poppies proudly and it is our Canadian Legion that is in charge of them.
> 
> thanks for that addition to my information


My daughter's best friend while growing up is the great neice of John Mac Crae. She was so proud but each year she was always the one who was asked to read the poem, I think she would sometimes have liked not to be singled out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


I am sure these will be treasured in the years to come!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love them!!!!!



Sorlenna said:


> WOW! Great job on the stockings! Love them!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The U. S. has Memorial Day at the end of May, which honors those who died serving the country, and Veterans Day in November, which is for all who served in the military. Many people wear flags those days (and on Memorial Day, put flags on the graves of soldiers). My husband was a Viet Nam veteran (so is Bub).
> 
> On a lighter note, some things happened last night: I watched another segment of the documentary on Australia (_The First 4 Billion Years_), then when I went to bed was thinking about Darowil and Southern Gal, and then dreamed I was with them and we were cleaning a church. Darowil's DH kept telling us we had to finish so we could make the cupcakes--and she would say we only have four more pews to clean. But no matter how many we cleaned, it was always four more! I can place everything in the dream except why it was four--my brain sure mashes things together in strange, strange ways. LOL
> 
> ...


Love the thought of your dream including fellow KPers, but should have been 4 more short rows rather than pews ....
 :lol:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much



Designer1234 said:


> On the wings of a dove has asked me for a copy of the bed jacket shrug and as I couldn't find it here on the TP I am putting it in again. here is the
> 
> pattern and picture - sorry for the repeat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this superb piece of knitting on my facebook page- I believe it to be the work of Linda Ortyl of Rowan's.


That reminds me so much of WIP that was up in my MIL's attic -- I think this pattern could be worked to make the knitted flower motif as pretty as the one you posted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


Darowil, so glad to see you on here and know you were able to come home. It is no fun to be in pain though and I hope whatever is causing this will end. I find the change of seasons very hard on any type of joint problems and migraines. Perhaps resting is the best thing for now. Gentle Hugs and we understand your not posting as we want you to heal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me so much of WIP that was up in my MIL's attic -- I think this pattern could be worked to make the knitted flower motif as pretty as the one you posted.


It certainly could be the starting point! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this superb piece of knitting on my facebook page- I believe it to be the work of Linda Ortyl of Rowan's.


Oh my goodness, is that ever beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
> I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
> We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun.
> A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
> ...


Sounds like such a lovely day with even castles mixed in. Love violas and purple flowers in general. Amazed that you were able to do so much with that foot. Hope it is mostly bruised and not hurting. Sounds like a wonderful birthday in spite of the accident.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness, is that ever beautiful!!!!!!!!


The colour work is quite superb- wonder if one can buy just small quantities- I will be going to the LYS that brings in Rowan and Debbie Bliss yarns mid May- for my friend to purchase the wool for the Kaffe Fassett design she has asked me to knit- have not seen which one yet!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, I am, but not in Guernsey as I've gone to Vienna for a few days with DH who is there on business! It's forecast to reach 25C here this afternoon, guernsey is hoping for 12C but is foggy at present, due to be colder tomorrow. We had milder weather following the earlier unusually cold and snowy 2weeks, then recently its been foggy or misty but not much heavy rain.
> I hope you are now getting more seasonal autumn weather! Take care, lots of love, Lin


If you are talking Vienna, Austria, I know you will have a lovely time and good food. Wondering if you flew there yourselves?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Love the thought of your dream including fellow KPers, but should have been 4 more short rows rather than pews ....
> :lol:


Yah, for sure it would have been more fun if we were knitting together than working! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The U. S. has Memorial Day at the end of May, which honors those who died serving the country, and Veterans Day in November, which is for all who served in the military. Many people wear flags those days (and on Memorial Day, put flags on the graves of soldiers). My husband was a Viet Nam veteran (so is Bub).
> 
> On a lighter note, some things happened last night: I watched another segment of the documentary on Australia (_The First 4 Billion Years_), then when I went to bed was thinking about Darowil and Southern Gal, and then dreamed I was with them and we were cleaning a church. Darowil's DH kept telling us we had to finish so we could make the cupcakes--and she would say we only have four more pews to clean. But no matter how many we cleaned, it was always four more! I can place everything in the dream except why it was four--my brain sure mashes things together in strange, strange ways. LOL
> 
> ...


Well, even those who can't come to the Knitapalooza can be with us in their dreams. How lovely of you and Darowil to help Southern Gal clean that church. Hope it doesn't last for 4 billion years. How I would love to see that documentary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Hi Poledra....Morning to you too.

Wow Gottasch, great knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Love the thought of your dream including fellow KPers, but should have been 4 more short rows rather than pews ....
> :lol:


LOL How clever is that!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> If you are talking Vienna, Austria, I know you will have a lovely time and good food. Wondering if you flew there yourselves?


Yes! DH did the piloting whilst I sat in the back winding wool and then Knitting! No nasty searches for dangerous needles when I travel this way! We stopped off in Switzerland for 30 mins to refuel and have a coffee and use the 'facilities' so it took about 5 hours, but what a marvellous route to fly, alongside the Alps towards the end, all snow covered and beautiful. It was a full moon too, so that looked really pretty.
I do like Vienna, so civilised and lots of interesting museums, architecture and public gardens. The Botanic Gardens and the Belvedere are close to the hotel so I have not been short of things to do whilst David is working, and I've done some knitting too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The colour work is quite superb- wonder if one can buy just small quantities- I will be going to the LYS that brings in Rowan and Debbie Bliss yarns mid May- for my friend to purchase the wool for the Kaffe Fassett design she has asked me to knit- have not seen which one yet!


Can't wait to find out which one you will be knitting. That will be quite a fun experience I'm sure and full of wonderful color.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, even those who can't come to the Knitapalooza can be with us in their dreams. How lovely of you and Darowil to help Southern Gal clean that church. Hope it doesn't last for 4 billion years. How I would love to see that documentary.


I think you can get it on the PBS website.

Oh, I really wanted to call in sick today as these allergies are miserable...but I just found out someone else already has so I guess I will need to be there. Sigh. Wish me luck and I'll see y'all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Yes! DH did the piloting whilst I sat in the back winding wool and then Knitting! No nasty searches for dangerous needles when I travel this way! We stopped off in Switzerland for 30 mins to refuel and have a coffee and use the 'facilities' so it took about 5 hours, but what a marvellous route to fly, alongside the Alps towards the end, all snow covered and beautiful. It was a full moon too, so that looked really pretty.
> I do like Vienna, so civilised and lots of interesting museums, architecture and public gardens. The Botanic Gardens and the Belvedere are close to the hotel so I have not been short of things to do whilst David is working, and I've done some knitting too!


The flight is incredible and the Alps with a full moon would truly be breathtaking. Aaah yes, memories of sacher torte, linzer torte, wienerschnitzel made by my friend, and last time we went she took me to see the Van Klimt exhibit. I think it is permanent in one of the palaces out in a building at the back of the garden. May your journey home be as safe and beautiful as your journey there. And, here's to knitting needles with no inspections. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I think you can get it on the PBS website.
> 
> Oh, I really wanted to call in sick today as these allergies are miserable...but I just found out someone else already has so I guess I will need to be there. Sigh. Wish me luck and I'll see y'all later.


I don't have tv Sorlenna. That's why I can take my jewelry lessons and buy yarn. The money can only be spent once and I decided to spend it where I really wanted. I use the computer and dvd's, so perhaps I will check Netflix. Maybe I could have a friend record it for me and then I could see it but I don't like to obligate friends. I'll be on the lookout for it. Maybe I can see it on the computer if I go to PBS?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Beautiful, great work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, I really have to quit chatting but it is so much fun spending my morning with all of you.
Hope those allergies get better. I know they make one so miserable.

I'd really better get to knitting my tv, LOL, meaning Travelling Vine. I want to get it finished.

When I come back I will try and catch up. I don't think I am going to make the drive. Perhaps if I hadn't just had company, but I am quite tired. They are coming again next month too. I'm going to contact family in Canada and see if they have information so I can send flowers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I think you can get it on the PBS website.
> 
> Oh, I really wanted to call in sick today as these allergies are miserable...but I just found out someone else already has so I guess I will need to be there. Sigh. Wish me luck and I'll see y'all later.


That's bad luck, and I'm here wishing you the good sort.  I hope you survive without too much discomfort. I'm lucky, don't get allergies but Mum was really bad with them- on a farm where we made the hay by hand! And DD is quite bad when its hay fever time. Guess it skipped a generation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, caught up at last - leave you lot for 24 hours and come back to 25 extra pages! :lol: :roll: 
Southern gal, the memorial for your sister sounds like a wonderful tribute to her.
Angora, sorry to hear about the untimely demise of your cousin. Think carefully about that journey if the weather is going to be against you. BTW your DGD is so cute as a ballerina!
Darowil, glad to hear that it wasn't your heart and that you're ok.
Designer, you are justifiably proud of you DH, and that pic of him with your GD is very precious.
Dollyclaire, glad you enjoyed your day in Stirling and that the foot is healing. I just love Lakeland! I used to buy from their catalogue, but the first time I was in the shop in Glasgow I wandered round boring my friends by saying, "I've got that...and that...and that!"  :roll: :lol: 
Gottastich, those stockings are fabulous!
Sorlenna, lots of luck wished your way to get rid of those allergies and to get through your day at work.
Hope everyone is having a good day/evening/night wherever you are. I'd better go and get the tea (as in evening meal) organised. I've got some cooked chicken left from last night so I think it'll be fajitas tonight. Speak later, Kate x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, thank you so much. I just found it at:
http://video.pbs.org/program/nova/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Kate. I know you are enjoying your wee one and that is wonderful as they grow up so fast. Yesterday she was a baby. I blinked and she is six. Only have the one child, our son, so I know there won't be any more babies. Now I just have to stick around to be a great grandmother. At least when I go home I get to hold lots of babies thanks to my 9 nephews and nieces having all their grandchildren.

Your wee one is so adorable and such a gorgeous smile. So much fun watching him grow and develop. Those little faces open up like a rose bud.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, have to clean the guest bathroom and then it's Traveling Vine time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Can't wait to find out which one you will be knitting. That will be quite a fun experience I'm sure and full of wonderful color.


Re Kaffe Jassat pattern Lurker is going to knit, I haven't ever tried any of his wonderful creations as they all seem very complex. He seems to approach his projects as though they are tapestries, which is where he started from, I think. Lots of different colours all on the go at once. But the results are just breathtaking, lovely use of colour and shape. He got Rowan to produce wool in the colour ranges he wanted to use, although they now seem not to have quite a lot of the older colours. Like Angora, I'm eager to see what you will be knitting, Lurker.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you so much. I just found it at:
> http://video.pbs.org/program/nova/


Copyright restrictions down here- can't see this one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re Kaffe Jassat pattern Lurker is going to knit, I haven't ever tried any of his wonderful creations as they all seem very complex. He seems to approach his projects as though they are tapestries, which is where he started from, I think. Lots of different colours all on the go at once. But the results are just breathtaking, lovely use of colour and shape. He got Rowan to produce wool in the colour ranges he wanted to use, although they now seem not to have quite a lot of the older colours. Like Angora, I'm eager to see what you will be knitting, Lurker.....[/quote}
> 
> I am quite keen myself to see what Vivien has chosen! Still have a lot of WIP's to keep me busy till then!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, SugarSugar. I'm now sitting in the shade outside with a gentle breeze, bright sunshine and my current WIP and DHs iPad within WiFi range of the hotel room! The best of all is that I can Knit or read without feeling guilty about not doing the housework. I hope everyone else will have an equally relaxing day!!


Wonderful, hope the rest of your stay recharges your batteries and that you bring some warmer weather back with you to the UK. Be sure to check and see if you can find a lys, that would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


I am so glad to read that you are okay. Now a nice cuppa or three and rest is in order. Prayers and hugs!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Fantastic job! I really like those!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The baskets sound beautiful!! I wish I had a place to hang baskets of flowers..
> It sounds like you had a beautiful day and are in for a treat today also.. like you I'd have to leave the "cards" at home if I go near a LYS, LOL.. saving for the Ohio trip, so am avoiding the shops for awhile :thumbup:


I had another nice day at lys for lunch, knitting and nattering. Not so expensive today ! I wish I was going to Ohio that will be some fun trip! ! Good idea to avoid the shops for a while then you know you can indulge when you are there.
The baskets are looking good hanging on the side of the garage, I did not realise that there were 5 hanging brackets but I just have one either end and one in the middle. The brackets could do with a rub down and metal paint put on, a good job for my young great nephew when he visits next month. The baskets make a lovely splash of colour at that end of the garden, looks springlike at last


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Got the load finished and had about 3 hrs sleep. The load was for WalMart and needed to have the truck monitored at all times. I didn't see the invoice only know what dispatch told me. Driver slept for a few hrs then I tried to. Didn't have much luck. Will nap in a bit, I hope. 

Darowil, glad to hear that it wasn't heart or lungs. Rest up, dear lady.

Angora, you probably made the right decision to stay home. You sound tired from all your activities and the drive is a long one. Hopefully you can contact the family by phone the day of to let them know you are thinking of your cousin and all.

I did get another repeat done on the TV last night but wasn't able to do any more. Think about two more repeats and the garter stitch rows will complete mine. Want to use up this second ball. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Talk to you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


They are the cutest looking socks I have seen. What wonderful work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Absolutely lovely. You have done an outstanding job on these. I'm sure your friend will deeply treasure them


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Wonderful stockings :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay we are home again. The Atlanta Institute of Music was good. Had quite a thorough tour and met some of the instructors, president, and others. Say many of the labs used. Daughter will have to take an entrance exam and they gave her materials to prepare for it. If she passes the exam she plans to start fall quarter which for them is Oct. 7th. We shall see, we shall see. It was a good start today though. 

I really am tired now so I'm going to rest a bit/chill out and will check on everyone later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay we are home again. The Atlanta Institute of Music was good. Had quite a thorough tour and met some of the instructors, president, and others. Say many of the labs used. Daughter will have to take an entrance exam and they gave her materials to prepare for it. If she passes the exam she plans to start fall quarter which for them is Oct. 7th. We shall see, we shall see. It was a good start today though.
> 
> I really am tired now so I'm going to rest a bit/chill out and will check on everyone later.


Glad you are back home safe and sound :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I had a slight miss hap with my table saw, nothing serious, no cuts maybe a bruise, LOL. Didn't see a knot in the board and it kicked back on me, hit me in a good spot, my belly, ROFL, just a tiny bruise but C unplugged the machine and has canceled all shop work for the day.. phhhhfffftttt.. :thumbdown: To warm to mow, so guess I have nothing else to do but sit and knit... darn :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> The flight is incredible and the Alps with a full moon would truly be breathtaking. Aaah yes, memories of sacher torte, linzer torte, wienerschnitzel made by my friend, and last time we went she took me to see the Van Klimt exhibit. I think it is permanent in one of the palaces out in a building at the back of the garden. May your journey home be as safe and beautiful as your journey there. And, here's to knitting needles with no inspections. ;-)


There's a lot of Klimt in the Belvedere which I will try to photograph from our room in the hotel when it's illuminated at night. It has lots of the famous ones including The Kiss and also some other very interesting but decidedly sinister works by others working in Vienna at that time e.g. Schiele - plus a lot of much older generally religious themed paintings and some very interesting sculpture, and of course the building itself is magnificent. There are also changing exhibitions in the stables !(very grand building too) at the other end of the gardens so that may well be where you mean.
Here's photo but its too dark for a good one.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Wonderful, hope the rest of your stay recharges your batteries and that you bring some warmer weather back with you to the UK. Be sure to check and see if you can find a lys, that would be the icing on the cake!


Did see a craft shop in a back street, and bought some interesting fabric but not much yarn there. Must be elsewhere! Must admit I'm taking it easy and not working hard at the Tourist bit, just nice to be away from all the chores for a few days, free to laze about a bit!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay we are home again. The Atlanta Institute of Music was good. Had quite a thorough tour and met some of the instructors, president, and others. Say many of the labs used. Daughter will have to take an entrance exam and they gave her materials to prepare for it. If she passes the exam she plans to start fall quarter which for them is Oct. 7th. We shall see, we shall see. It was a good start today though.
> 
> I really am tired now so I'm going to rest a bit/chill out and will check on everyone later.


Best of luck to your daughter. I've been through all the stress of interviews with my DD last year when she was applying to Vet. Medicine courses. It's almost worse for parents than for the candidate! As most of you will know, she did get in, and is thriving there. I hope it all goes well, and you both can relax rather than stressing out. Meanwhile, have a lovely rest and come back to us reinvigorated when you are ready.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh Marianne, I hope you are recovering from the mishap. Even if you think its. Not serious you can get a kind of delayed shock after anything like that so please take good care of yourself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay we are home again. The Atlanta Institute of Music was good. Had quite a thorough tour and met some of the instructors, president, and others. Say many of the labs used. Daughter will have to take an entrance exam and they gave her materials to prepare for it. If she passes the exam she plans to start fall quarter which for them is Oct. 7th. We shall see, we shall see. It was a good start today though.
> 
> I really am tired now so I'm going to rest a bit/chill out and will check on everyone later.


Good luck to her for Oct 7th!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad you are back home safe and sound :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I had a slight miss hap with my table saw, nothing serious, no cuts maybe a bruise, LOL. Didn't see a knot in the board and it kicked back on me, hit me in a good spot, my belly, ROFL, just a tiny bruise but C unplugged the machine and has canceled all shop work for the day.. phhhhfffftttt.. :thumbdown: To warm to mow, so guess I have nothing else to do but sit and knit... darn :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh Marianne, be careful!
:shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - very glad you are home - sending you soothing energy for a good nights sleep and that tomorrow your shoulder will feel better.

did they suggest anytning for your shoulder?

sam



darowil said:


> Well I am home- a lot of KP to catch up in just this short time. No idea what was going on, but not heart of a collapsed lung. Having had no sleep overnight I have had a few hours this afternoon and now will hopefully sleep well tonight- or maybe a second sleepless night.
> I'm actually wondering if I had two things that just happened to start at the same time. The mild chest pain- which I would have ignored if it hadn't moved to the shoulder (since my collapsed lung 25 years ago mild chest pain happens occasinally with the resultant cough and shortness of breath. But becuase of hte shoulder pain at the same time I figured it should get checked. But it now feels like a shoulder issue I had a couple of years ago so it may have just returned. Why though they needed to come on at the same time I don't know (both are on my left side hence the heart concern).
> I can feel my shoulder objecting already just with this posting (and a reply to a PM) so I will read what I have misssed but not post. The time I tried knitting last night it made my shoulder ache more so Hope that won't be a problem!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no

sam



TNS said:


> So long as it isn't SAMs nashers! (Need to imagine a Dr Who teleportation occurring)
> Did you ever find the missing item, Sam??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's lovely - truly great knitting.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this superb piece of knitting on my facebook page- I believe it to be the work of Linda Ortyl of Rowan's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a fun day dollyclaire. healing energy to you in the hope that your foot is soon good as new.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I had a lovely day out and so did my wallet !!
> I came home with some hanging baskets filled with violas in bloom. Lovely little faces on them, 3 baskets with all the same colour in them. I chose bright yellow with splodges of brown, shades of blue and a peachy color. They are hanging up along the side of the garage and do look cheerful. I was at a Lakeland store which sells all sorts of gadgets for your kitchen and home. I bought a Remoska pot which is basically an electric oven just big pan size. My fan oven is large and I do use it a lot but felt I was using a lot of electricity. I have been thinking about getting a Remoska for quite some time but had only seen it online but when I saw it in the store I realised that it would be ideal for what I wanted and I will be able to roast a chicken or joint of beef in in when my family come to visit.You can also use it for baking cakes, scones etc. I also picked up a clothes hanger specially for hanging scarves on. I do have quite a few scarves/stoles etc so that will tidy up the mess of scarves.
> We had a lovely drive to Stirling with the sun shining. Lovely to see the outline of Stirling castle and the Scott Monument against the skyline. Even the windfarm pylons look not too bad in the sun.
> A lovely day out with good friends what more can one ask for.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - thanks for sharing this ptofvalerie.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> The following is a quote from:
> 
> Mabey, Richard (2010) Weeds. Profile Books, London
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take lots of pictures - i think it would be such fun to fly somewhere like vienna for a few days - have a great time - maybe you will find some great yarn while you are there.

sam



TNS said:


> Well, I am, but not in Guernsey as I've gone to Vienna for a few days with DH who is there on business! It's forecast to reach 25C here this afternoon, guernsey is hoping for 12C but is foggy at present, due to be colder tomorrow. We had milder weather following the earlier unusually cold and snowy 2weeks, then recently its been foggy or misty but not much heavy rain.
> I hope you are now getting more seasonal autumn weather! Take care, lots of love, Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so jealous - sounds wonderful - enjoy.

sam



TNS said:


> Thanks, SugarSugar. I'm now sitting in the shade outside with a gentle breeze, bright sunshine and my current WIP and DHs iPad within WiFi range of the hotel room! The best of all is that I can Knit or read without feeling guilty about not doing the housework. I hope everyone else will have an equally relaxing day!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/5-ingredient-chocolate-cookies-145001633.html

I just found this--and someone says you can mix cocoa and p. butter to make a substitute. Hmm. I think I may have to try it! Also, there's a video, which is pretty amusing.

Tonight I hope to work on my latest experiment. No mad science (maybe!) but it involves a crochet hook. And that's all I'm saying.

Darowil, glad to hear the good news.

Lin, sounds like a wonderful time! Wish we were there. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are beautiful kathy - they are going to love them. that is a masterpiece of knitting.

sam

te=gottastch]Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it 

I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.

Here are the photos:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy winging your way sorlenna - i know what misery allergies can bring - mine haven't started yet but they will - seems the older i get the worse they get.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I think you can get it on the PBS website.
> 
> Oh, I really wanted to call in sick today as these allergies are miserable...but I just found out someone else already has so I guess I will need to be there. Sigh. Wish me luck and I'll see y'all later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy winging your way sorlenna - i know what misery allergies can bring - mine haven't started yet but they will - seems the older i get the worse they get.
> 
> sam


Thanks--at least my eyes have stopped itching, but I just sneezed and scared poor Yuckl about out of his skin. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember you can't knit without fingers.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Glad you are back home safe and sound :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I had a slight miss hap with my table saw, nothing serious, no cuts maybe a bruise, LOL. Didn't see a knot in the board and it kicked back on me, hit me in a good spot, my belly, ROFL, just a tiny bruise but C unplugged the machine and has canceled all shop work for the day.. phhhhfffftttt.. :thumbdown: To warm to mow, so guess I have nothing else to do but sit and knit... darn :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cookies sound good sorlenna

most anxious to see your latest experiment.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/5-ingredient-chocolate-cookies-145001633.html
> 
> I just found this--and someone says you can mix cocoa and p. butter to make a substitute. Hmm. I think I may have to try it! Also, there's a video, which is pretty amusing.
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Did see a craft shop in a back street, and bought some interesting fabric but not much yarn there. Must be elsewhere! Must admit I'm taking it easy and not working hard at the Tourist bit, just nice to be away from all the chores for a few days, free to laze about a bit!


I did a quick search online to see if there would be any lys before I posted that remark and there are quite a few. One in particular seemed to be rated well - called Uniquities in Church St NE Vienna. Interesting that yarn in the German language is garn! I am just fascinated that you can find out information like lys in another country simply by typing in a few words on a computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to go and check it out dollyclaire - i bet there is some yarn there calling your name.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I did a quick search online to see if there would be any lys before I posted that remark and there are quite a few. One in particular seemed to be rated well - called Uniquities in Church St NE Vienna. Interesting that yarn in the German language is garn! I am just fascinated that you can find out information like lys in another country simply by typing in a few words on a computer.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I did a quick search online to see if there would be any lys before I posted that remark and there are quite a few. One in particular seemed to be rated well - called Uniquities in Church St NE Vienna. Interesting that yarn in the German language is garn! I am just fascinated that you can find out information like lys in another country simply by typing in a few words on a computer.


dollyclaire--I believe that that LYS is in Vienna, Virginia (not too far from where I live). According to a friend of mine, it is very nice. Will have to check it out one of these days. It is an easy thing to mix up the two places...have done it myself when looking for things online. Vienna, Virginia is a nice suburban area but I'm afraid isn't in the same league as Vienna, Austria. Have never been there but it is on my must-see list of travel destinations. Am right now reading a mystery set there (one of a series by Frank Tallis). Also love Eva Ibbotson's light novels, some of which are set in Austria. 
Right now I am catching up on everything fun (knitting, sewing, reading, gardening) after hosting a neighborhood get-together last weekend which required lots of cooking and preparation. Fun, but tiring. Glad it is over. I enjoyed reading about your birthday celebrations. And I think your plan for the hanging basket is perfect.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> dollyclaire--I believe that that LYS is in Vienna, Virginia (not too far from where I live). According to a friend of mine, it is very nice. Will have to check it out one of these days. It is an easy thing to mix up the two places...have done it myself when looking for things online. Vienna, Virginia is a nice suburban area but I'm afraid isn't in the same league as Vienna, Austria. Have never been there but it is on my must-see list of travel destinations. Am right now reading a mystery set there (one of a series by Frank Tallis). Also love Eva Ibbotson's light novels, some of which are set in Austria.
> Right now I am catching up on everything fun (knitting, sewing, reading, gardening) after hosting a neighborhood get-together last weekend which required lots of cooking and preparation. Fun, but tiring. Glad it is over. I enjoyed reading about your birthday celebrations. And I think your plan for the hanging basket is perfect.


Trust me ! I didn't take any notice of it saying Vienna VA 22180 I thought that was just like our post codes/zip codes. 
My goodness you have been busy with such a lot of work for the get-together. You will be glad to have a rest. My birthday celebrations are over now for another year. I am hosting an open house tomorrow from 10am until noon for our craft group. Our Friday morning meetings are over now until September so I said I would host them until the weather gets a bit warmer then we go to a member's garden for coffee, knit and chat but only if it is dry on the day!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I did a quick search online to see if there would be any lys before I posted that remark and there are quite a few. One in particular seemed to be rated well - called Uniquities in Church St NE Vienna. Interesting that yarn in the German language is garn! I am just fascinated that you can find out information like lys in another country simply by typing in a few words on a computer.


Thanks, Dollyclaire, will have to try to get there to garner some more yarn! All depends on how easy it is to get there on foot/ trams etc. but sounds inviting.
Just looked it up and its in Virginia, USA so guess I won't be visiting it as I'm in Vienna, Austria :XD:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Dollyclaire, will have to try to get there to garner some more yarn! All depends on how easy it is to get there on foot/ trams etc. but sounds inviting.


Sorry TNS I didn't realise that it was Vienna Virginia see the post above your posting


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Sorry TNS I didn't realise that it was Vienna Virginia see the post above your posting


Just found out, probably at the same time as you were posting! Thanks for the kind thought anyway. I had just edited my post then saw this!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


I'm so very sorry to hear it. Bless her soul and her family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


That is so very sad to hear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Best of luck to your daughter. I've been through all the stress of interviews with my DD last year when she was applying to Vet. Medicine courses. It's almost worse for parents than for the candidate! As most of you will know, she did get in, and is thriving there. I hope it all goes well, and you both can relax rather than stressing out. Meanwhile, have a lovely rest and come back to us reinvigorated when you are ready.


Thank you TNS. I promptly fell asleep in the recliner and woke up about 2 hours later feeling rested. I agree it is just as hard on the parents. But, as I've told her my wish/goal for her is to find a path to a career that will enable her to support herself (whether alone or with someone) and to love that career...oh and that it be legal! LOL Of course being legal is a given but just had to throw that in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


Thank you for letting us know Sandy. Prayers for her family.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


Hugs and prayers to her family.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh Marianne, I hope you are recovering from the mishap. Even if you think its. Not serious you can get a kind of delayed shock after anything like that so please take good care of yourself.


I assure you nothing more than a red bump and a bit of a scratch on my belly. Pride was hurt much more than my body was, ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> just remember you can't knit without fingers.
> 
> sam


Fingers are always wayyyyyyyy away from any blade!!!! Plus I never take the guards off like many do!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


So sad to hear this, RIP dear lady. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> So sad to hear this, RIP dear lady. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


My prayers go out to the family, sorry to hear that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so sad....prayers for her and her family.



NanaCaren said:


> That is so very sad to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


Sandy, are you in contact with her family? Is there some way we can express our sorrow that this has happened?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this . Prayers for her family.

I haven't been at the tea party for a few weeks and I do not know Hilary Olive. I will go back and read earlier posts this week .


Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I also do not know Hilary Olive but prayers for her family.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon and its not too serious, lyn x



darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


What tasty looking morsels!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, are you in contact with her family? Is there some way we can express our sorrow that this has happened?


I had sent a PM to Hilary before the daughter sent a message to the 
TP. After I read that I had sent another PM to the daughter and she responded back to me and let me know also that she had contacted Admin to let them know to cancel her account. She did thank me for my concern.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What tasty looking morsels!


Thank you. Seth had another idea for the skewers. He brought me my chocolate molds that are shaped like cars. Can't ell he likes the races at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yum.....serve the lamb balls with a mint jelly/pepper jelly combination and I'd eat the whole plate. Have to put this one in my "try soon" file.



NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He just remembers the chocolate pretzels and wants you to make them again!!



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Seth had another idea for the skewers. He brought me my chocolate molds that are shaped like cars. Can't ell he likes the races at all.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay we are home again. The Atlanta Institute of Music was good. Had quite a thorough tour and met some of the instructors, president, and others. Say many of the labs used. Daughter will have to take an entrance exam and they gave her materials to prepare for it. If she passes the exam she plans to start fall quarter which for them is Oct. 7th. We shall see, we shall see. It was a good start today though.
> 
> I really am tired now so I'm going to rest a bit/chill out and will check on everyone later.


Good luck to your DD. She'll ace it if she is anything like her mom.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Good luck to your DD. She'll ace it if she is anything like her mom.


Have to agree with that!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum.....serve the lamb balls with a mint jelly/pepper jelly combination and I'd eat the whole plate. Have to put this one in my "try soon" file.


Yes that would be good as well as the Spider Jelly, perfect pairings.

He just remembers the chocolate pretzels and wants you to make them again!!

Yes he does remember them, we have made them several times. Had a request for 7 dozen that we made and mailed off to a friend. Half of them were custom coloured for favorite teams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all writing this from the local hospital. Bed time last night I developed chest pain moving to my shoulder.decided I should get it checked.they think it is just viral but want me checked by a consultant before letting me home.
> Julie i don't think I will be posting the Anzac Biscuits somehow


I hope you are fine, and already home at this point. So glad you headed in right away even if it is just viral, scary.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


Condolences to the family. So sad.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


Looks so good. Yummy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather fond of David Suchet's Poirot myself- there have been some good interpretations of Miss Marples over the years though! Have not seen for ages but really enjoyed Midsomer Murders, and most forensic mysteries.


Oh, I love the Poirot's also, and Death on the Nile is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Now I am in Springfield, OH for the night. Got a short run out of Indy which was nice because I only got an hour nap. Windy and chilly here. Want to knit but don't know if I have the concentration. Will probably just finish my book and go to bed early. 

Hope everyone had a great day. Stay safe, warm/cool. Talk to you all tomorrow. Can't believe it is Friday already.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> On a lighter note, some things happened last night: I watched another segment of the documentary on Australia (_The First 4 Billion Years_), then when I went to bed was thinking about Darowil and Southern Gal, and then dreamed I was with them and we were cleaning a church. Darowil's DH kept telling us we had to finish so we could make the cupcakes--and she would say we only have four more pews to clean. But no matter how many we cleaned, it was always four more! I can place everything in the dream except why it was four--my brain sure mashes things together in strange, strange ways. LOL
> 
> !


Gave us a great laugh- the last person who would be telling us to hurry and finsih something so we could make the cupcakes would be DH! which of course makes it even funnier- he doesn't eat them and can't see any reason why anyone should want to eat let alone make them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from my little place on earth, here in my computer room/craft room/knitting room...studio? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> I am ready to head out the door to get some groceries AND to mail off the giant Christmas stockings to my girlfriend     You all have a good day/afternoon/evening...I will check in later.
> 
> Here are the photos:


Those are amazing!!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My shoulder is feeling a lot better this morning as am I. Will still be careful using it but things are well nigh normal here again now.
Including being hungry as I have another day without not much food, but lost just over a pound last week-unrelated to being unwell as I ate as normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I love the Poirot's also, and Death on the Nile is one of my favorite movies.


I very much enjoyed reading her Autobiography, and her life with her (second) husband an Archaeologist, specialising in Iraqi digs. Read a lot around Archaeology in that part of the world as a result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My shoulder is feeling a lot better this morning as am I. Will still be careful using it but things are well nigh normal here again now.
> Including being hungry as I have another day without not much food, but lost just over a pound last week-unrelated to being unwell as I ate as normal.


Glad to hear this- keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Looks so good. Yummy!


   Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


Looks good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


That has a nice shape to it- looks like it will keep looking good with minimum effort! [always a positive to me!]


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great. Pretty color also. It looks as if your hair would be easy to do. Feels good always to get things trimmed up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


Looks yummy! Wish I were there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have PMed Hilary Olive, don't know if her daughter will pick it up or not but I did tell her that concern and care had been coming from people here on the Tea Party after her posting on here. (I too had a PM from her daughter in response to mine to Hilary). Lovely of her daughter to let us know in the midst of everthing going on around them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is sooooo cute! Doesn't a new do make you feel great and you look great! I bet it will be easy to care for also. Very stunning. Now to update your avatar photo!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me so much of WIP that was up in my MIL's attic -- I think this pattern could be worked to make the knitted flower motif as pretty as the one you posted.


OMG - I had that pattern many many years ago and knit that sweater! I was in Edmonton and Vancouver when we were stationed- I had forgotten all about it. I did it in cream and red roses. can't believe it! thanks for the memory - I might do it again in dark brown and orange yellow roses! loved that sweater.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have PMed Hilary Olive, don't know if her daughter will pick it up or not but I did tell her that concern and care had been coming from people here on the Tea Party after her posting on here. (I too had a PM from her daughter in response to mine to Hilary). Lovely of her daughter to let us know in the midst of everthing going on around them.


nice to see your post darowil . I am going to pm so watch for it - about the dead fish.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks yummy! Wish I were there.


I'll try to make some and bring them to Sam's. Just remind me when it gets closer. I'm sure to forget as I will be just getting back from London.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


How sad to hear, Sandy. I was truly troubled by her rapid jump into the bizarre apologies, followed so swiftly by the hospitalization.. My heart goes out to her family and loved ones.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


Looks good, yum yum


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Looks good, yum yum


Thank you. Grant and Seth both say they pass the test and can be made again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> How sad to hear, Sandy. I was truly troubled by her rapid jump into the bizarre apologies, followed so swiftly by the hospitalization.. My heart goes out to her family and loved ones.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How sad -- I feel so badly for her - I agree with jhelens. they must be devastated. thanks so much for letting us know.

sooo sad! I felt so badly for her but I agree she might have 
been heading into the heart attack and know that this can cause confusion. Shirley -- If anyone is in contact with the family, Not sure whether the pms are still available, would you send them my prayers, and I am sure everyone elses.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kaye the new haircut looks good.

Sam here is a link I thought you might like to PeanutButter-Bacon Bars:

http://www.mrfood.com/Bar-Cookies/PeanutButter-BaconBars/ml/1

I have not tried these.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


Nice cut, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> How sad -- I feel so badly for her - I agree with jhelens. they must be devastated. thanks so much for letting us know.
> 
> sooo sad! I felt so badly for her but I agree she might have
> been heading into the heart attack and know that this can cause confusion. Shirley -- If anyone is in contact with the family, Not sure whether the pms are still available, would you send them my prayers, and I am sure everyone elses.


I just sent her a pm so her avatar is still available. I sent our condolences and prayers for the family. I guess her daughter has had too much on her mind to cancel her membership.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great hairdo Kaye. You look fabulous!

Pontuf

uote=Poledra65]Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it. [/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all, have a good night/day. Will talk tomorrow, have fun LOL LOL.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I am so far behind I don't know if I will ever catch up. Plus, I'm going to be out of town all weekend, so I will be behind on next week's TP. I just want everyone to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you a great weekend.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Have a great trip Pammie!

Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Kaye the new haircut looks good.
> 
> Sam here is a link I thought you might like to PeanutButter-Bacon Bars:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Sandy....I can feel my cholesterol rising as I read the recipe! LOL Those sound yummy. And yes...I copied them and hope to make them soon. LOL

Well I'm goinmg to log off for tonight and knit just a bit more while I wait for DD to get home from a friends. Will catch up sometime tomorrow. Memar is coming over so we can knit together and DD has an early morning eye appointment. Everyone have a good day/night depending on where you are. Peace & hugs to all. Gweniepooh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry about Hailey, such a shock I'm sure, for the family, a bit of a shock to us also I suspect. 

I've watched another episode of Miss Marple, I had forgotten how long those episodes were. 

Thank you all on the positive feedback on my hair, it is a bit of a shock to the senses, poor hubby is going to really be shocked, the shortest my hair has been in about 20 or so years, but I agree, it is liberating and makes you feel really good to change it up. Stepmother and I are now going to go get our hair colored, we'll see what the stylist we each have come up with. lol...that's 2 weeks away though. 
Good night all, sweet dreams


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just sent her a pm so her avatar is still available. I sent our condolences and prayers for the family. I guess her daughter has had too much on her mind to cancel her membership.


She told me she had contacted Admin so it may take a while to get done. And hopefully in the meantime she is getting the messages of support


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's too bad - i wish she would have had a chance to read the rest of the ktp.

sam



Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gave us a great laugh- the last person who would be telling us to hurry and finsih something so we could make the cupcakes would be DH! which of course makes it even funnier- he doesn't eat them and can't see any reason why anyone should want to eat let alone make them.


I am glad you were able to laugh--and feeling better! Yay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy encircling your shoulder so it soon is as good as new.

sam



darowil said:


> My shoulder is feeling a lot better this morning as am I. Will still be careful using it but things are well nigh normal here again now.
> Including being hungry as I have another day without not much food, but lost just over a pound last week-unrelated to being unwell as I ate as normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She told me she had contacted Admin so it may take a while to get done. And hopefully in the meantime she is getting the messages of support


My last which I posted some hours back has not been opened- not surprising really.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The 'do looks great, Kaye. I'm still thinking on getting mine done. I showed him a picture of what my hair used to look like (shorter than his!) and he said, "um hum." 

I've been fiddling a bit with crochet short rows; interesting so far...will see how it starts to work out when I'm a bit further in.

For now, I think I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great haircut poledra - it will be great this summer to not have it so long - plus being easier to work with.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to see that sweater when it is finished shirley - i can't believe you will do it without leaving the pattern somewhere. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> OMG - I had that pattern many many years ago and knit that sweater! I was in Edmonton and Vancouver when we were stationed- I had forgotten all about it. I did it in cream and red roses. can't believe it! thanks for the memory - I might do it again in dark brown and orange yellow roses! loved that sweater.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sound wonderful sandy - thanks.

sam



Sandy said:


> Kaye the new haircut looks good.
> 
> Sam here is a link I thought you might like to PeanutButter-Bacon Bars:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a fabulous weekend pammie - we'll be looking for you next week.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Well, I am so far behind I don't know if I will ever catch up. Plus, I'm going to be out of town all weekend, so I will be behind on next week's TP. I just want everyone to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you a great weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i was thinking about knitting a hood without a seam using short rows or a combination there of -

you know when you knit a shawl - sometimes it has a centerline that you can put a lacy hole on each side if you wish but at the same time you are making the shawl bigger on each side of the center line. would it be possible to use that center line as the "seam line" of the hood and the lines radiating our from either side of the centerline would create the hood. or am i way off base?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> The 'do looks great, Kaye. I'm still thinking on getting mine done. I showed him a picture of what my hair used to look like (shorter than his!) and he said, "um hum."
> 
> I've been fiddling a bit with crochet short rows; interesting so far...will see how it starts to work out when I'm a bit further in.
> 
> For now, I think I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have received two pm for betulove - she inadvertently sent her kp notices to the trash. you know what that means.
she contacted admin and they would not relent so she has to wait until midjuly to get back on. i thought it would be nice if we all could pm here from time to time so she doesn't feel like we have forgotten her. i told her we would be looking for her as soon as she could get back on.

sam

and now to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The moon, and this morning's sunrise from Kaikoura in the south island 26th April 2013


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> WOW! Great job on the stockings! Love them!


ditto... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I had another nice day at lys for lunch, knitting and nattering. Not so expensive today ! I wish I was going to Ohio that will be some fun trip! ! Good idea to avoid the shops for a while then you know you can indulge when you are there.
> The baskets are looking good hanging on the side of the garage, I did not realise that there were 5 hanging brackets but I just have one either end and one in the middle. The brackets could do with a rub down and metal paint put on, a good job for my young great nephew when he visits next month. The baskets make a lovely splash of colour at that end of the garden, looks springlike at last


 :thumbup: Flower really can make a difference cant they? I have lots of flowers in hanging and normal pots. They keep me cheerie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad you are back home safe and sound :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I had a slight miss hap with my table saw, nothing serious, no cuts maybe a bruise, LOL. Didn't see a knot in the board and it kicked back on me, hit me in a good spot, my belly, ROFL, just a tiny bruise but C unplugged the machine and has canceled all shop work for the day.. phhhhfffftttt.. :thumbdown: To warm to mow, so guess I have nothing else to do but sit and knit... darn :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are lucky it was only a bruise. Careful!! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Hilary Olive has passed away today.


How very sad. Deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when you experiment with a receipt to make it into easier to eat foods for race day snacks. I took the Herb Lamb crust and doubled the ingredients, mixed it with 1 1/2 lbs (750gm) of minced lamb. Then played with different ideas of serving it.


They look yummy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My shoulder is feeling a lot better this morning as am I. Will still be careful using it but things are well nigh normal here again now.
> Including being hungry as I have another day without not much food, but lost just over a pound last week-unrelated to being unwell as I ate as normal.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's the new hair do, it's a bit flat after all of our running around, but I love it.


It looks lovely. Really suits you.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165543-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

